# TTC #1 clomid and Ovidrel



## musicmama76

Hi ya'll,

I'm new here and have been on this baby bump ride for almost 2 years now. We finally decided to get some help and I'm on my first cycle of clomid 100mg with ovidrel and progesterone. Been feeling a bit emotional and just tryign to keep my hopes up. I never thought it would be this difficult to get pregnant. All our testing shows nothing is wrong with me, DH has a little below normal SA, but not by much, only by 3million. Not sure if I should just forget all this TTC naturlly and start IUI or IVF. A bit frustrating. Keep seeing my biological clock ticking away. Being at work stinks because I'm a labor and delivery nurse and I have to be with pregnant women helping them deliver all the time. I'm really trying not to get bitter, but sometimes you think "why is this happening to me". Sorry to be venting, I have no one else to talk to about this. All my friends and co-worders get pregnant just by thinking about it. Just frustrated.... Thanks for your time.


----------



## grace10209

Hi there
just wanted to check in and see how you are doing. I am about to start a similar cycle. 100mg clomid with ovidrel. 
How did it go for you? did you have any side effects from clomid? how was giving yourself the ovidrel?
hope you are doing well!


----------



## dopeyz414

Hello, I have never posted before. I took clomid for 5 cycles with my ex husband (2008/2009). After we split took time off... now I'm with someone new and we did the not trying not preventing for about 9mths and then started clomid again.. I had no responce with 50mg this time so I just finished 100mg... my symptoms were very different this time, my doctor had me take before bed, which is supposed to cut down on symptoms... I have had some moodiness and a bit emotionally sensitive but otherwise nothing... in past I had lots of headaches, nausea and my breast were extremely sensitive.

I take the ovidrel shot tonight then start with the BD...


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Hello, I have never posted before. I took clomid for 5 cycles with my ex husband (2008/2009). After we split took time off... now I'm with someone new and we did the not trying not preventing for about 9mths and then started clomid again.. I had no responce with 50mg this time so I just finished 100mg... my symptoms were very different this time, my doctor had me take before bed, which is supposed to cut down on symptoms... I have had some moodiness and a bit emotionally sensitive but otherwise nothing... in past I had lots of headaches, nausea and my breast were extremely sensitive.
> 
> I take the ovidrel shot tonight then start with the BD...

OMG thanks for posting! I am going to be doing the same thing, 100 clomid and the ovidrel. good luck with bding. how was the shot? also, i'll plan on taking clomid at night. lets hope i dont have too many side effects, im kind of emtionally sensitive already! lol my poor husband!
did you have to go in for Ultrasounds and bloodwork to check follicles? thats all new to me but I think the nurse mentioned it.
oh yay im so glad to have someone to talk about this with.


----------



## dopeyz414

OMG thanks for posting! I am going to be doing the same thing, 100 clomid and the ovidrel. good luck with bding. how was the shot? also, i'll plan on taking clomid at night. lets hope i dont have too many side effects, im kind of emtionally sensitive already! lol my poor husband!
did you have to go in for Ultrasounds and bloodwork to check follicles? thats all new to me but I think the nurse mentioned it.
oh yay im so glad to have someone to talk about this with.[/QUOTE]

Hey, it is really nice having someone to talk to. The shot wasn't bad at all... slight little pinch, but way less than shot at the drs or bloodwork. I did it in the stomach as opposed to the leg. I did go for ultasounds for follicle checks but no blood work. They are easy and short, for follicle checks I didn't need a full bladder (which no one told me the 1st time) since its only the internal u/s. Have you had one?

I also am emotionally sensitive to begin with, and the clomid did highten it but not to an extreme.. I hope the same for you! Lol the ploor men in our lives!


----------



## grace10209

yup I agree about the poor men in our lives. I haven't started yet. Im waiting for AF and then i'll start clomid cd3 and then go in on cd12 for ultrasound and then do ovidrel sometime after that. so you are ahead of me. Ya, I think I'll do the shot in my stomach too - what cd are you on???? did you guys bd like everyday around the ovidrel? How exciting - you might get a bfp this month!!! Oh i hope you do and then i'll be right behind you and THEN we can be bump buddies! lol and try to keep eachother sane and calm during our 1st trimester. LOL

I only had 1 ultrasound so far and that was when I had the ectopic, it was a vaginal us, is that what you mean by internal? it must be.


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace- Yes vaginal.. I go in for a baseline us on day 3 of cycle, then once they call and say all is well I start clomid (that night), then I go back cd for follicle ck us on cd10, this time I had 2 11.5 and 15mm, so went back a couple days later and they were 17 & 18mm I took shot next night and then yes we did the bd last couple of days... this is cd 16 for me. But they monitor my follicles too ensure that its working and to allow for timed bding...

I think I ovulated this morning... so fingers crossed!! Def hoping for a bfp! I hope thing go well for your cycle... keep me posted!

Where in MA are you?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace- Yes vaginal.. I go in for a baseline us on day 3 of cycle, then once they call and say all is well I start clomid (that night), then I go back cd for follicle ck us on cd10, this time I had 2 11.5 and 15mm, so went back a couple days later and they were 17 & 18mm I took shot next night and then yes we did the bd last couple of days... this is cd 16 for me. But they monitor my follicles too ensure that its working and to allow for timed bding...
> 
> I think I ovulated this morning... so fingers crossed!! Def hoping for a bfp! I hope thing go well for your cycle... keep me posted!
> 
> Where in MA are you?


Thanks for sharing the specifics of your cycle, this helps me mentally prep a bit as Im sure it will be very similar for me. I am supposed to get AF next Friday or so- so that will be cd1 and then I start clomid cd3 i think, they said to call on cd1 for instructions, they also mentioned going in for us to check follicles - and then they will tell me when to do ovidrel, so very similar to you. yay! im so glad you are going through this too! and exactly the same stuff, 100clomid and ovidrel too. it SOOO helps me! :happydance:
om cd16! thats great! Oh I hope you O'd. Are you using instead softcups? i used them when I got my bfp, not sure if they helped or made any difference at all but Im definitly going to use them again so i thought i would mention it. I forgot - did you say you have any children already? 
My DH's family has a nasty habit of stalking me online and no one knows we are ttc yet so i'd rather not say (here) where i live. I can pm you if you want.


----------



## dopeyz414

I totally understand. No one in our families know either... its hard enough without all the questions and sad looks. I'm in Weymouth, just south of Boston. Was just curious... sorta stinky though that you have to becareful online.

I have never used instead soft cups? You like them? So you used them prior to trying? Hopefully I won't need them... 

No no children... I tried for about 5yrs with my ex.. no luck there but there were also factors that went against it... but anyways... 

So now I guess I'm oficially in the 2ww... hopefully there will be a BFP at the end!


----------



## grace10209

Im so excited for you! yay! you could get your bfp in 10 days! AHHHHHHHH
Yes i used the instead cups when i got my bfp. You just put one in after you BD, and it keeps the sperm up in there and where it should be. I would wear it for a few hrs, maybe 2 or so. Probably not needed that long but I did. 

Yes DH's family stinks a bit, when we were planning the wedding i was on a wedding website and they found me (somehow) not sure how and then got pist at me for talking about my "soon to be mother in law, and soon to be sister in law" - even though I never said who i was or where I lived, they figured out I was talking about them and then got mad and told the family i was talking bad about them on the internet! PAH!
its funny, cuz if they ever found this and knew i was talking about them again, they woudl be really pist! LOL 
crazy people with not enough things to do obviously.

Anyway, im so excited for you - that you are in the 2ww. How many times did you get bd? around O time? How old are you? did i ask that already. I am 36.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi Dopey and grace, mind if I join you ladies?

I went in for my 2nd u/s this week today and got the green light to use my trigger tonight.. I plan to use it around 9pm...this is the first time I have ever had any follicle response and first time being able to trigger. I was on 100mg of clomid cd5-9. fx for you dopey hopefully you arent far from your bfp!


----------



## dopeyz414

Bluckycharmed- not at all!!! Shots not bad at all... I did have some abdominal cramping for a few days after but otherwise it was fine. Keep me posted on how it goes for you.

Grace- I'm 37, have pcos... my boyfriend is 36 (will be 37 in dec) neither of us have any kids... this is so new for him lol! 

That's a good idea wearing them after bding (we did everyday)... I will have to keep that in mind. If I don't get a bfp, I go back on 15th and we discuss what's next... 

That's crazy about in-laws... they definitely do not enough to do


----------



## grace10209

Bluckycharmed - yes welcome! please join us. Thats great you got the green light to do the triggershot. Did you watch the educational videos? it looks easy and Dopey said its not bad at all! So exciting! Looks like you'll be doing a lot of bding over the weekend! wooooohoooooo! yay :)

Dopey, how many dpo are you? are you going to test at home before you go back on the 15th? OMG thats only 10 days! yay! how do you feel? When I got my bfp I had some implantation bleeding about day 7dpo, thought it was the start of AF but nope! FX for you!


----------



## dopeyz414

I took trigger Mon evening... I chose not to do opks and stuff because I didn't want to stress too much... I woke with sharp abdominal pain Wed and its still a bit sensitive... I've researched it and think that was my ovulation... so 2dpo. I haven't decided. I want to wait til Drs, since its less than 14 days and will be more accurate but temptation may win out at some point!

Other than the abdominal pressure and slight discomfort I feel fine and completely normal. But its still early. I'm afraid to think about it too much, I know that a clomid/ovidrel cycle can cause pregnancy like symptoms... well see how long that lasts lol!

Bluckeycharmed how did shot go for you?


----------



## bluckycharmed

The shot itself went fine... My husband did it for be so if we get a BFP he will truly be responsible haha... Today though I am more queasy/nauseated than normal... I'm not doing opks bc the doc said the trigger could throw them off but on Sunday I'm gonna start doing my IC hpts until they go neg, then I will know it is out of my system and my doc said that on Oct 18 would be a good day to test. 

We BD last night and I used soft cups and pre-seed so I really hope it works. We will do it tonight and tomorrow too. I don't know if I could handle another BFN.... I would be devastated :-( 

It seems like lately all the preg ladies are flocking to wherever I am bc I see so many!! 

Gl to you dopey, when are u testing?


----------



## dopeyz414

my boyfriend gave me shot too... I was fine with doing it but he wanted to so I let him lol... I did have some nausea but not til yesterday... and just for a few mins... 

I am going to try and wait til my dr apt on the 15th... that will be 14days after trigger... well see though.. lol. I too have see too many bfn and don't want to do it too early... I didn't know about softcups til grace told me about it so I didn't use them... hopefully it worked anyways


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> The shot itself went fine... My husband did it for be so if we get a BFP he will truly be responsible haha... Today though I am more queasy/nauseated than normal... I'm not doing opks bc the doc said the trigger could throw them off but on Sunday I'm gonna start doing my IC hpts until they go neg, then I will know it is out of my system and my doc said that on Oct 18 would be a good day to test.
> 
> We BD last night and I used soft cups and pre-seed so I really hope it works. We will do it tonight and tomorrow too. I don't know if I could handle another BFN.... I would be devastated :-(
> 
> It seems like lately all the preg ladies are flocking to wherever I am bc I see so many!!
> 
> Gl to you dopey, when are u testing?

sounds great! good job on the softcups, they can only add a little extra "help" :thumbup: I hope you get a bfp this time ! and I hear you on everyone around you being preg. I have that around me too, its aweful. I work at a hospital and the day i found out i was losing my pregnancy one of my docs came and told me she was pregnant. i almost died. :wacko:
anyway sounds like you are doing everything you can! just have faith! when its meant to be, it will - and you will get that bfp when the time is right. fingers crossed for you! its sooooooooooooooo exiting that you'll be testing in like 15 days or less!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> my boyfriend gave me shot too... I was fine with doing it but he wanted to so I let him lol... I did have some nausea but not til yesterday... and just for a few mins...
> 
> I am going to try and wait til my dr apt on the 15th... that will be 14days after trigger... well see though.. lol. I too have see too many bfn and don't want to do it too early... I didn't know about softcups til grace told me about it so I didn't use them... hopefully it worked anyways


I wouldn't worry about it - i mean at least now you know about the softcups. so "if" you dont get a bfp you can use them next time. but honestly, I truly dont know if they make a difference, i just figure they can only help. 
but if you bd'd around trigger then im sure you are good to go! I would say if you can, wait til your appt - i know it would be tough, i dont know if i could wait. but im a nut - lol ............ 
maybe i'll have my DH give me the shot, make him feel apart of things.
ughhhhhhhhhh - i can't wait til AF comes so I can catch up to you guys!
this is so exciting! WE ARE ALL GOING TO BE PREGNANT TOGETHER!!!!!!! I JUST KNOW IT!!!!!! YAY!!!:happydance:
and then we can support eachother all 9 months!


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it - i mean at least now you know about the softcups. so "if" you dont get a bfp you can use them next time. but honestly, I truly dont know if they make a difference, i just figure they can only help.
> but if you bd'd around trigger then im sure you are good to go! I would say if you can, wait til your appt - i know it would be tough, i dont know if i could wait. but im a nut - lol ............
> maybe i'll have my DH give me the shot, make him feel apart of things.
> ughhhhhhhhhh - i can't wait til AF comes so I can catch up to you guys!
> this is so exciting! WE ARE ALL GOING TO BE PREGNANT TOGETHER!!!!!!! I JUST KNOW IT!!!!!! YAY!!!:happydance:
> and then we can support eachother all 9 months!

Grace if you are BD with your DH then he better feel like he is a part of things! Haha... I know I wont wait until the 18 to test... its a joke if I try to tell myself that I will...I am far too impatient and anxious for that. Some women swear by the softcups and I figure they wont hurt so what the hay..

That would be great if we all ended up as bump buddies! Hopefully we do!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Just took an OPT... it was SO DARK that I had to post it.... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).JPG
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Just took an OPT... it was SO DARK that I had to post it.... :happydance:

thats awesome! My RE told me that if I do shot in morning, then I should BD that night and the next 2 nights too. Is that what you are doing? sooo exciting! Oh I hope you get your bfp this time.... just think positive.
yay! now, after you did the trigger shot, do they have you go back to the dr for an us or more bloodwork? i can't remember if my doc said i would need to do that, i just remember them saying a lot of testing before they tell me to take shot.


----------



## bluckycharmed

After I did the trigger shot the doc said the only thing for me to do is take a hpt 2 weeks after (oct 18) and that if it is positive to call them and THEN they will do a blood test... some people do go back in though and have their progesterone tested but he didnt seem to think that I would need to. I did the trigger Thursday night and we BD thurs and friday night and will tonight too. I wanted to this morning just to be sure but DH had to work at 7am and he doesnt function well till about 10am haha.
My positivity comes in waves... one minute (like right now) I am pumped up CONVINCED that it has to work this time... and then the next minute (like some yesterday) I am so afraid that it is for a lost cause and that it wont be my month. Either way my DH is overly supportive... telling me that it WILL happen for us and that we WILL have a family, whether its by us or adoption... he knows how bad I want to be a mom! But the doc is convinced he can make me work so I am just staying positive for now! DH is so sweet insisting that he goes to each and every fs appt. I am truly blessed to have married my soulmate!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oh yea, I also took a mucinex last night first the first time to help with CM and it DEFINITELY made a difference!


----------



## grace10209

Bluckycharmed, I hear you on the positive/negative thoughts. Just try to keep telling yourself, I WILL be a mom, I WILL have a healthy baby, and "if" it doesn't happen this round, thats ok, it WILL happen soon enough. I know thats crappy but its true. YOU WILL BE A MOM - and it will happen - try to continue to think positive. I know its sooo tough! Believe me, I can't wait to ttc again. and i'll be super bummed if I dont get a bfp. especially seeing we are going to do clomid/ovidrel.

be positive! and yay for you! you are soooooooo close.

im hoping AF starts this week Thurs/Fri and then im cd1 and then I can catch up to you guys! Im praying you both get your bfp's in the next few weeks and then I get mine shortly after you!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace- I swear the waiting to ttc is worse than the 2ww... I called my dr in April... had my 1st apt in June... because I had had some pains the day before, that they thought MAY have been me oing on my own, I had to wait a week a half then get prog test to say I had not... then they put me on provera and didn't get period for 2 weeks, then clomid didn't work and had to start with provera again... so since we decided to try... end of Apr, this is really the 1st time we have actually been able to try... if felt like it was never gonna even get to this point...

Staying positive is the only thing we can control... letting ourselves gets down only goes against us... I know easier said than done...

Baby dust for all


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace- I swear the waiting to ttc is worse than the 2ww... I called my dr in April... had my 1st apt in June... because I had had some pains the day before, that they thought MAY have been me oing on my own, I had to wait a week a half then get prog test to say I had not... then they put me on provera and didn't get period for 2 weeks, then clomid didn't work and had to start with provera again... so since we decided to try... end of Apr, this is really the 1st time we have actually been able to try... if felt like it was never gonna even get to this point...
> 
> Staying positive is the only thing we can control... letting ourselves gets down only goes against us... I know easier said than done...
> 
> Baby dust for all


ughhhh i can't believe you went through that! sucks! so this is really your first real cycle trying then? interesting. My story is sort of the same, not sure if i mentioned it before but I was waiting to O or for AF for 6 months and nothing. so i finally went to RE and after tons of testing, she finally decided to do a round of provera and then clomid. I took the provera and then no AF, finally after 5 days with no AF i took a pregnancy test and got my bfp. Yup, I O'd and got pregnant while taking the provera, WHAT A CRAZY THING! sadly it ended being ectopic but I guess im just sharing to let you know i can relate to waiting forever to ttc. Its funny because as you guys know I am waiting for AF to start and that will be cd1, but I have been waiting for AF forever. as before i hadn't had one in 6 months and then got bfp before it ever came.

anyway, you are right, being positive is all we have! and we are all going through this together and we are going to support eachother through this. Not only through the ttc cycles but then during our pregnancies too! *hopefully we all get bfp's this time and then we are all preg. together to support eachother, but even if not, even if one of us doesn't get bfp "this" time, it will happen for all of us and we will have our healthy little ones. I just know it! *positive thoughts and hugs to both of you!!!:hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I can relate to you two with TTC... My DH and I started in september of last year but when I came off of bc in August I never had a period so I did about 4 cycles of provera to start a period, clomid to help ov but ultrasounds kept confirming that my follicles were not responding to the clomid so we did femera and they still didnt respond to that either... we took a few months off of the medicines and I was using a progesterone cream to start my cycles but still never ovulating. In August I had laparoscopic d&c to check my tubes and ovarian drilling done on my ovaries to stimulate them... 20 days after the surgery I ovulated for the first time (that I know of) and 34 days after the surgery I started af all by myself and felt so good about it! So here I am now... 2nd cycle after surgery and PRAYING that this might be it for us... we both want a little one SO BAD we cant stand it! We have already started a nursery! 

Now that I am in my tww, there is NO WAY that I am going to be able to wait the 2 weeks! I am going to test every other day with my ic hpts until the hcg is out of my system then probably next weekend (if they ic's go neg) I will start with FRERs to see if it worked!


----------



## grace10209

Wow - so all 3 of us have been through quite a journey already ! 
I'm praying you both get your bfp's!! And that your little ones are in the right spot and stick! 

DH and I painted our nursery too! It's so crazy ! And if course like you guys, everyone around us is having babies..... 

I didn't realize the ovidrel will give you a positive preg test but I guess that makes sense seeing its hcg right?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea the hcg trigger will give false opks and hpts... Some things I've read say it stays in 5-7 days and some people have said 13-14 days! I tested thus morning with an IC and it was a super faint positive so I think it's almost gone and I am 4 days past trigger... Which means if I conceived I can get my BFP as soon as this weekend!! Saturday is our 3 month wedding anniv so that would be the BEST bc then I can do something special for my DH... That would be 9 DPT which is still super early but that's the soonest I e seen others get their BFPs. 

I have the crib that me, my bro, and sis were in as babies so its like 27 years old and we just got done refinishing it and updating it for our future baby... I will post pics of that and the nursery we painted in a few. 

I really enjoy talking to y'all, and think it would be awesome if we all got our BFP this cycle!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...5-A8E4-DA634F37BE43-3004-0000023166769546.jpg

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...F-B5C1-EF10A2A68140-3004-00000231710A0D4E.jpg

Let me know if those work. It's the before and after pics of the crib we did.


----------



## grace10209

wow the crib looks awesome! so cool! yes 9 dpo is very early but i have seen some women get a line at that point, just try to remember that if you DONT get a line it doesn't mean you are not pregnant. some women dont get that 2nd line until 15 dpo so each woman and each pregnancy is different.

when are you due to go back to the doctor, OR are you just supposed to call when you get bfp?


----------



## grace10209

ps im sure my AF is coming, I have aweful aweful cramps and i have brownish/red when I wipe, sorry TMI> 

They put me on the pill for 3 weeks so they can know the exact timing of AF> I finish on thursday but it feels like my body is trying to do AF now. My cramps are killing me! 
I think maybe I'll call RE tomorrow and see if they want me to keep taking pills til Thursday or if they want me to stop the pills now and just let her come. THey will probably just tell me to take til they are done but i have NO PATIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

I can't wait to be on cd1, i can't wait to take my clomid and trigger and get to bding!
I am so excited for you both and hope you get your bfps soon. yay!

For me, I need to work on my patience as I have about 20-25 days until my time is here.
and thats ok, i need to keep telling myself (like i tell you). when its meant to be - it will.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I am supposed to call when A. I get my BFP (oct 18th they said) so I can go in for a blood test or B. When af comes so we can decide what to do next. We decided that if this cycle doesnt work that we are only going to do clomid next cycle bc the trigger and u/s are so expensive for us. We spent about $650 this month between the u/s and trigger and that is just a little much for us right now.

Let me know what the doc says about the bc whether he wants you to stop taking it or not... just curious to know. 

I need to work on my patience too but that is something I have NEVER been able to control. I am the most impatient person I know and with ttc it is even WORSE... my dh just says to wait until the 18th like the doc said to test but I think he must be CRAZY there is no way to wait. haha. thankfully midterms are coming up so I am trying to stay preoccupied by studying.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace I am supposed to call when A. I get my BFP (oct 18th they said) so I can go in for a blood test or B. When af comes so we can decide what to do next. We decided that if this cycle doesnt work that we are only going to do clomid next cycle bc the trigger and u/s are so expensive for us. We spent about $650 this month between the u/s and trigger and that is just a little much for us right now.
> 
> Let me know what the doc says about the bc whether he wants you to stop taking it or not... just curious to know.
> 
> I need to work on my patience too but that is something I have NEVER been able to control. I am the most impatient person I know and with ttc it is even WORSE... my dh just says to wait until the 18th like the doc said to test but I think he must be CRAZY there is no way to wait. haha. thankfully midterms are coming up so I am trying to stay preoccupied by studying.


I bought a pack on wondfo's from amazon so I can poas as much as I want. Its so tough cuz you dont wanna test early and get dissappointed with 1 line but on the other hand, its hard to wait. OMG i can't believe you guys had to pay $650 for ovidrel and US> I am so so thankful that my insurance covers everything, even IVF (if needed). My husband already told me that we could not afford to pay for treatment so Im so lucky we dont have to pay out of pocket. NOt sure if he would change his mind if it was our only option, maybe for a few hundred but definitly nothing crazy. $650 is a lot so I totally understand your wanting to take a break or at least just do clomid without US and Ovidrel. 

Well, just try to stay positive, and it will happen, maybe even this cycle. I bought some positive fertility meditation cd's to listen to at night. they help me, i also got them on amazon. Maybe check them out. Oh there is also a fertility meditation on youtube that i like to listen to a lot at night. maybe find that and you can listen to that for now. its about 30 minutes. I usually fall asleep 5 min in.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I bought a bunch of ICs too to test whenever I want but from what I've heard they are garbage so I am just using them til the trigger is gone... Then maybe this weekend but midweek I will switch to the FRERs since they are supposed to be more accurate. I have a digital stashed too in case I ever get a faint on a FRER. What do those meditation CDs do for you? What are they supposed to help? 

TTC is so lonely! I talk to my best friend about it but she doesn't really understand, all she can say is it'll happen when I'm not trying and I HATE that response... She's a nurse so she understands all the stuff I am doing, but she doesn't really grasp the intensity of the situation.


----------



## grace10209

I dont think anyone can really "get it". I mean most woman, get pregnant without even trying. and then those that do try, try once and thats it. and go on to have a healthy baby - with no problems. 

I am totally with you and my DH tries to tell me the same thing, it will happen when its meant to be. He says I like to RUSH things, Im like helloooooooo! I am 36 and will be 37 when I deliver if we conceive soon. Its tough, especially after a loss. OY.

The medication cd's - for me they help me try to focus on the positive and try to relax, I NEED to focus on the positive, I NEED it to keep me sane. I do believe the mind over matter thing is huge and I also want to do everythign i can to "help" my situation.

I dont know if they really help, kind of like the softcups, but im doign whatever i can.

TTC is very lonely though, my bff has two kids, easily conceived, my sister has one and she tried once and got bfp. No one I know has lost one so that makes it even tougher. BUT, at least we have this site and this thread and its helping. 

Im very glad to have you guys to talk with ESPECIALLY seeing all 3 of us are on the same "treatment" plan. I just wish i could freakin start already!!! LOL


----------



## bluckycharmed

I know all about trying stuff not knowing if it helps but trying it bc you know it wont hurt and that is EXACTLY the case with soft cups! On the bright side with softcups we dont have to stay still or hang upsidedown after BD...bahaha...

You said you have insurance that covers this fertility stuff... We have decent insurance but it doesnt cover this... where do you live? In the US? 

I think what bothers me the most about other women that are pg or have babies is the abundance of people with "accidents" or parents who abuse their kids or KIDS who have KIDS! I know that being blessed with a baby isnt based on who _deserves_ it, but if it was then I think our society would be really different. blah. A friend of mind had her tubes tied and has still had 2 tubal pregnancies.. they didnt make it (which really sux) but that is someone who CLEARLY does not want to have any more kids and gets pg at the drop of a hat.

Okay I am done with my rant! Just something that is on my mind whenever I am in public and see what appear to be inadequate parents.


----------



## dopeyz414

Bluckeycharmed- we are in MA... fortunately MA requires insurances to cover some fertility treaments... I personally think all insurances should be required regardless of where you live. 

I totally understand what your saying about some people getting pregnant so easily... especially some that shouldn't... as we speak my bfs sister is in a halfway houjse drug program-heroine... she has 2 kids, one she lost yrs ago to the dad and only sees occassionally...her youngest is 2 in which my bfs mom has temp custody and we are helping to take care of... anyways it totally frustrates me how some people don't understand how precious of a gift it is and completely take it for granted... ugggggg! 

Anyways have you had any cramping since the shot? I had severe cramps ~36 hrs after...they lessened as time went on but I could feel it for 2-3 days... then last few days some twinges and af like cramps... 

Grace- I hope af comes very soon... a friend od mine had an ectopis preg back in Mar... it was very tough on her... she has 1 child from her ex and current bf doesn't want kids... this was an accident... anyways she was also dealing with the knowledge she may never have another... 

Its such an emotional/mental/physical rollercoaster. I don't think some people really understand how much it all effects us... some try... but don't get it...

Anyways atleast we have this page and can be support to each other...


----------



## grace10209

agreed. at least we can support eachother. for support here. 

I work at a hospital and one of my NP's was telling me a story a few years ago when she was pregnant with her youngest, She was about 8 months preg and still working, she had a lot of complications and was a pt in our hospital herself a lot. Anyway, that day a trauma came in, it was a "frequent flyer" we call them, a woman that was always in for drugs or alcohol, anyway she had been in a car accident while under the influence. She was also 8 months pregnant. As this NP and the doctor were taking care of this lady the doctor said to the NP "isn't it messed up how this patients baby will probably be just fine" and here you are 8 months along also and having all these complications?.

Its just the way life goes i guess......... and we just never know. We really dont. 
You can get a bfp and lose it at 5 weeks, or 12 weeks or 30 weeks! and then the crack head next door can have multiple healthy pregnancies. You just never know.

It stinks but you just need to be thankful for what you have and think positive and hope for the best. what other choice do we have really? 

OK ENOUGH RANTING AND NEGATIVE.........now lets get back to positive thinking ladies!

We are going to get our bfp's and WE ARE going to become mommas to healthy little ones! 

anyway! AF is coming, i am cramping badly and spotting today! I called RE"s office to see if they want me to keep taking my pills. I finish on Thursday so I have 3 more night to take them (tue, wed, thrs,) but to me it seems like they are stopping AF from fully starting when its obvious she is ready.
We will see what they say when they call me back.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey I definitely think that insurances should offer SOME kind of coverage no matter where you are! I mean if I have to pay for someones food stamps and healthcare via taxes, someone should at least cover a portion of my fs!

I didnt really have any cramping after the shot, but I did have about 3 days of nausea... pretty bad too:sick:, but I never got sick. I kept thinking "if this is what morning sickness feels like then DAMN"... but I know it will all be worth it in the end. I will take a SOLID 9 months of morning sickness, back pain, and misery if it means that I can be a mother.:thumbup: I do still have a ripe bruise on my tummy from where I did the trigger (5 days ago now). 

Dopey there is NO other way to describe it other than an emotional rollercoaster!! But like you, I am beyond thankful to have this thread. I am part of a few others, but I like this one the best! :winkwink:

Grace that is crazy about the crack head! What do you do in the hospital? I am current in school so that I can be a Surgical Technologist. As a matter of fact, I took the HOBET exam last night which pretty much exempts me from many of the basic courses ...and I PASSED! Super excited! I will be talking to my advisor about getting into the program asap!

This is the start of a second career for me. I worked retail management for 7 years and decided that with all of those hours, it is not the schedule that I want when I become a mom. Guess its never too late to change :shrug:

Anywho, hope yall have a great day! I took another IC this am and the trigger is STILL lingering around :growlmad: but some women have it in their system for 13 days!! I just hope that is not me!! On a better note, my FF chart added crosshairs this am (which I always like to see!)

Okay sorry for babbling so much!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
HELP!! :wacko:
So I spoke to RE's office and told them about AF wanting to start. They said I MUST continue to take my pills til Thursday when they are gone. Then they said they are still waiting for my insurance to send "prior approval" for this cycle and IF the insurance doesn't send it approval then I can't start my cycle because they can't order the medications without prior approval :nope:

Soooooo, they said if that is the case then they want me to start ANOTHER pack of pills and keep taking them until we get the approval.!!! :saywhat:
OMG 

really not happy about this! I mean, i guess its good its covered but WTF. 
So what do I do now? when I met with RE she said I could "just" do clomid on my own with OPK's OR I could do the medicated/monitored cycle, so I opted for the medicated/monitored cycle but nowwwwwwwwwwww this :dohh:

Im ready now........ what would you guys do??? :shrug:

wait OR call RE and just do clomid alone? :wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Personally I would do the clomid by itself... I mean cant you start the clomid and then insurance can kick in when they approve it or do they have to approve it starting CD1? I am not sure... If there isnt an approval by about Friday or Monday at the latest I would personally do the clomid by itself...but every day is precious to me and waiting (as it is now) would KILL me. :hugs: let me know what you decide.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Personally I would do the clomid by itself... I mean cant you start the clomid and then insurance can kick in when they approve it or do they have to approve it starting CD1? I am not sure... If there isnt an approval by about Friday or Monday at the latest I would personally do the clomid by itself...but every day is precious to me and waiting (as it is now) would KILL me. :hugs: let me know what you decide.


Im with you, I think im going to call RE's office and let them know. I mean, i dont NEED the stupid approval to take clomid, so wtf. Just let me get AF and take clomid on my own. I dont want to keep taking the birth control to prevent my body from starting AF. I really dont. It just seems wierd to me?:wacko::nope:

soooo I think i'll just call and tell them that IF the approval isn't in, i'll just do it by itself without the monitoring this cycle.
I AM READY!!!!!!!!! LOL :growlmad: I mean, :happydance:
LOL


----------



## grace10209

RE's office just called. Cycle is approved by insurance! Woohooo 
I'm certain cd1 will b Friday as af is trying so hard to come!


----------



## bluckycharmed

That's great news grace!! So you are doing the clomid and trigger this cycle then?? 

I am 4 DPO and have LOADS of creamy cm (sorry if tmi)... I don't know if it means anything but I have NEVER Had this amount before... I read that some people have it if they are pg esp if it turns yellow over the next day or so but i dunno. I'm gonna try to not get too excited as I could be symptom spotting (which I don't usually so).... Fx regardless!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Do* ...stinkin' autocorrect


----------



## grace10209

Yes I'm doing clomid and ovidrel! Clomid 100 starts cd3 and then I think I go in on cd12 for US and then they'll tell me when to do shot! Yay! 

I'm catching up. You might get implantation spotting (or not) every woman and preg is different ! 
Yay 4dpo is awesome! So you can test in 6 days or so!!! 

Fx for you.


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...C-BFA9-3A604193AAE2-1088-0000012E64E88600.jpg

There's a pic of my hpts the past couple days... Still waiting for them to go completely negative. I can't test until they go neg. hopefully they go neg soon!!


----------



## grace10209

:happydance:


bluckycharmed said:


> https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...C-BFA9-3A604193AAE2-1088-0000012E64E88600.jpg
> 
> There's a pic of my hpts the past couple days... Still waiting for them to go completely negative. I can't test until they go neg. hopefully they go neg soon!!


Nice looking good. faiding away and then you can wait 4/5 days and then you can test again and hope for 2 lines!! :happydance:

so exciting! 

I can't wait til friday. positive thoughts to all!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I don't wanna hafta wait 4-5 days after that!! It'll kill me!!


----------



## grace10209

Lmao patience girl!!! Lol pah ha ha 

I'm laughing because I am going to be the exact sane way in a few weeks!! So when it's my turn you can tell me the same thing !


----------



## grace10209

Dope
Where are you today? Hope you are doing ok!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Don't you worry I'll make sure to tell you to hold your horses!!! 

Omg work is dreadfully slow and I left my study guide for my test tomorrow at home and I am DYING with boredom!!!


----------



## grace10209

blucky, i meant to say congrats on passing that test you mentioned! good job.
I hope your work day goes quicker today. Mine will probably drag too. I remember when I got my bfp I would get my beta checked - so i would go at 7am for blood draw and then I had to wait for the RE to call me later that day with the results. They would usually call "around" 2-330pm. OMG those days were the LONGEST OF MY LIFE! LMAO!
I would die. Lets hope this time around I handle the waiting a little better as I know I'll need to go through the same process. Bfp, then blood tests every 3 days to see if beta rises appropriately, then once over 1000-1500 we will do US to make sure baby is in right spot! Oh boy. Its ALL WORTH IT THROUGH - 

Right now, i just can't wait for Friday, I know i keep saying this but i HATE taking these stupid pills. I know I just have today and tomorrow left *(thank god) but I totally feel like they are preventing my body and AF from starting now. Actually I KNOW they are. 

Oh well, gotta do what the RE says and be a good patient. LOL

how are you guys? and where's dope?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I dunno where dopey is :shrug: maybe she has a life... Lol just kidding! 
I actually don't work today I just have a test in psychology and biology then I intend on going home and getting back in bed! I was up til after 2am studying and somehow still don't feel prepared. I only work part time anywhere from 3-4 days a week... Anything more than that interferes with my schooling. 

I can't imagine the wait for test and u/s once I finally get my BFP... But right now I guess I just gotta get there first. 

I'm on the fence about this cycle.... It's the best chance we have had of getting pregnant but I'm still so scared it didn't work... I am 5dpo today and the only 2 symptoms I have are tender nipples and loads of creamy cm. my nipples almost NEVER get tender bc I had a reduction a few years ago and lost a lot of feeling in my chest. 

Who knows.... I'm still trying to stay positive... After my tests my DH and I have the day off and we are going to work on this nifts dresser/changing table that we built. Ill have to send pics when we finish. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## grace10209

ok girl here is a question. now dont think im crazy ok? :haha:
But, as you know AF is trying to come, REALLY trying and my cramps are so painful. So, I have 2 pills left tonight and tomorrow. Im certain that the pills are stopping AF from really starting...
sooooooooooooo
Im thinking I might take todays and the NOT take tomorrow's and just let AF come. OR maybe even not take either and let her come. MY GOD - its just feels so wierd that she's trying to start and taking the "active" pills are preventing it. 

Its stupid, im just so impatient, I mean i could just take them and then probably wont start AF til saturday but im ready now.........im thinking its wont hurt to stop now, it would only hurt if i were trying to PREVENT pregnancy and obviously im not doing that. :wacko:

so, my drs office knows that tomorrow is my last pill. so i think i'll take it today and "say" i took it tomorrow but i wont. that way AF can really start on friday.

what do you think? am im nuts? :dohh: hubby would kill me if he knew. LOL 
I know im crazy and what does 1 day make? but i can't help it! :haha::blush:


----------



## grace10209

I have to laugh at myself, because at the top of this page - the first post is me telling YOU to have patience. and here i am asking if i can change my meds because i can't wait ONE day. LMAO


----------



## Kimiw

grace10209 said:


> dopeyz414 said:
> 
> 
> Grace- Yes vaginal.. I go in for a baseline us on day 3 of cycle, then once they call and say all is well I start clomid (that night), then I go back cd for follicle ck us on cd10, this time I had 2 11.5 and 15mm, so went back a couple days later and they were 17 & 18mm I took shot next night and then yes we did the bd last couple of days... this is cd 16 for me. But they monitor my follicles too ensure that its working and to allow for timed bding...
> 
> I think I ovulated this morning... so fingers crossed!! Def hoping for a bfp! I hope thing go well for your cycle... keep me posted!
> 
> Where in MA are you?
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the specifics of your cycle, this helps me mentally prep a bit as Im sure it will be very similar for me. I am supposed to get AF next Friday or so- so that will be cd1 and then I start clomid cd3 i think, they said to call on cd1 for instructions, they also mentioned going in for us to check follicles - and then they will tell me when to do ovidrel, so very similar to you. yay! im so glad you are going through this too! and exactly the same stuff, 100clomid and ovidrel too. it SOOO helps me! :happydance:
> om cd16! thats great! Oh I hope you O'd. Are you using instead softcups? i used them when I got my bfp, not sure if they helped or made any difference at all but Im definitly going to use them again so i thought i would mention it. I forgot - did you say you have any children already?
> My DH's family has a nasty habit of stalking me online and no one knows we are ttc yet so i'd rather not say (here) where i live. I can pm you if you want.Click to expand...


I saw your post and had to comment that I too got my very first bfp in 6 years by using instead cups, so I have faith in them. Sadly, my pregnancy ended in m/c at 6.5 weeks but DH and I were thrilled that we finally had a bfp. I was on my second cycle of clomid 200 mg when I got prego. The only thing I did different my second cycle of clomid then the first was using the instead cups. I am on my third cycle of clomid 200 mg and they added in the trigger shot to this cycle so I don't O as late as my last cycle. I didn't O until CD 22! And I will be using instead cups again for sure!!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi kimi and welcome
Yes I love the instead cups. I'll be using them again when its bd time.
Good luck to you!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace! Sorry I was Mia today! I felt bad all day... After my tests I went home and slept from 1030-130, got something to eat then slept from 230-5... I dunno what's wrong with me!! 

I read your post, I LOLd too bc you were telling me to be patient just yesterday!! I would prob skip Thursday too if af is trying so hard to come anyway..

Hi kimi and welcome! Sorry to hear about your mc :( hopefully you get a sticky bean soon! 

Tomorrow will be 1 week since my trigger and I am still having positive hpts... I really hope they go negative soon! I am 5dpo and hopefully next week I get a BFP!

How you doing today grace? Other than impatient hehe


----------



## grace10209

I'm ok, I took my stupid pill today but dropped tomorrow's in the toilet! Woops! Guess ill miss one ;)

I'm very Crampy and been taking ibuprofen like crazy. I'm hoping ill wake up to "full flow" but my guess is that wont happen seeing I took that stupid pill today. But definitly Friday as I have nothing to take tomorrow! Omg this is freaking killing me! I'm not even cd1 yet!? Lmfao 

Very happy for you being 5dpo, maybe stop testing for a day or two ?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hate it when I accidentally drop pills in the toilet! 

I probably shouldn't test a few days.... Maybe ill skip tomorrow ... Maybe not ill see how I feel in the morning. I gotta work tomorrow for a few hours..,, 

This wait is killing me but I guess the good thing is I only have 7 days tops to wait before I can really test so I'm 1 day shy of halfway there..


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey guys sorry just really busy last couple of days!

Welcome kimi... sorry about your loss, I hope this cycle goes better.

Congrats bluckeycharmed on your test!! That's awesome!

Grace becareful taking ibuprofen... I read it can delay ovulation, I had taken as well and called my dr... they told me to stop using it and take tylenol... she said taking a couple times is ok but not to take regularly when ttc...

As for me... I am 7 dpo (I think, spent 20 min discussing this with nurse today, she seems to agree that I o'd wed am... other than some cramping which was less today, frequent peeing (a tiny bit more than normal), I've felt a bit "moist", and today I was exhausted (which could be weather) I have no symptoms... oh and my right nipple a tiny bit sensitive but can barely notice it.... sigh so don't know if any of it means anything... 

I just want to say thank you to you ladies, its so nice knowing that your here. Even though I didn't write for a couple of days, its still a comfort and when I read msgs... made me giggle...

Its ironic that we have never met or spoken, yet we know more intimate detail about each other than some people we see daily... lol
Have a good night!! Fx for bfp!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey those symptoms are something and sound good! I was EXHAUSED today too but I'm blaming it on the weather so I don't get my hopes up :) I really hope the 3 of us get our BFPs at the same time :) 

I don't know when I REALLY ov'd but ff says I'm 5dpo so ill just stick to that. 

I agree with you dopey about sharing intimate details... And I am VERY thankful to have found this thread bc you girls are great! Y'all know more about my symptoms than my husband haha bc I don't wanna gross him out talking about "creamy cm"... Lol if I even said the words "cervical mucus" to him he would probably cringe haha

Lost of positive vibes and baby dust to you dopey! 
And grace I hope you wake up bleeding like a stuck pig hahaha rofl sorry had to say it! 

Good night!!


----------



## grace10209

haha! you guys are awesome. Yay for this thread and YES we WILL ALL be pregnant together. and we will be here to support eachother through the entire 9 months! Even "if" i dont get my bfp this time, im going to still stay here because then I'll just get it next cycle and I'll still ONLY BE like 1 month behind you guys in your pregnancies. YAY!!!!!!

So cramping is STILL rampant, Dope - thanks SO MUCH for mentioning about ibuprophen, i will switch to tylenol. Or what about midol? is that ok? if not, i'll just do tylenol.

Spotting has slowed, only when I wipe (stupid pill last night) but im sure it will linger today and start to increase again by the evening and im hoping tomorrow bring full flow, if not - then sat for sure. YAY i can't wait for cd1. LMAO!!

You guys are like freaking neck and neck 7dpo and 5dpo! woooohoooo. NOw remember ladies, some women get 2 lines at 10dpo and others for whatever reason dont get it til 14dpo or so, SO TRY not to freak out if you dont get it wicked early. This could STILL be your month! 

Im so excited. I can't wait til you post you got your bfp! you are going to freak! you are gonna poas like 5 times! i remember i did when i first got mine. I was shaking and freaking out! LOL


----------



## grace10209

AF IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just left a message for RE office!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oooooo RE is gonna know you didn't take your pill! Haha glad she showed up! .... Now you are CD1!!

I had an abrupt temperature rise this morning.... First time my bbt has gone above 98! Hope that is a good sign.

And grace, I didn't test this morning...are you proud of me? You should be!! Haha.


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...8-90EF-AFA47305F07C-2967-000002C9A7F7FB7B.jpg

These are the hand painted knobs I did for the dresser in the nursery... What do u think?!


----------



## dopeyz414

Bluckeycharmed... The knobs are adorable!!! So cute! I can't even let myself think that far ahead... where do you live?

I'm not sure about midol... I would as when u talk to ur re... just to be safe! I think I'm going to try and wait til mon am before I test... the suspense of waiting is kiilling me! Yay for af! Keep us posted


----------



## bluckycharmed

I live in Columbia SC... I always am thinking TOO far ahead but it keeps me occupied and smiling so my DH doesn't complain. 

How many days past trigger will you be Monday? I'm gonna test tomorrow morning to see if it is out of my system yet...the suspense is killing me too. 

Work is dead again this am and killing me.... Just gives me more time to think! DH and I are already making a list of baby names we like... I really hope this is our cycle and that we get sticky beans!!


----------



## grace10209

pah ha ha! we already have our names picked and locked in! LOL
our baby room is painted and thats about it.

although, we do have a master spreadsheet with all the items we will likely need to purchase in the first year! 

still waiting for RE to call me back. But today IS cd1 so my guess is Sat is cd3 so I have to start clomid then.
sooooo, question for you guys, we are having huge party at our house on saturday, it will go very late and there will be drinking, I may or may not drink but -
Is it ok to drink on clomid?
what time should I take my first dose? i read to take at night so side effects dont bother you too much but the party is going to go til late so im probably going to be up til at least midnight???????


----------



## bluckycharmed

I drank on my clomid and it didn't bother me! 

Why am I not invited to your party??


----------



## grace10209

hahaha! STILL waiting for the RE to call me back, but whatever, i know im on cd1 and i KNOW i start clomid on cd3! 

Which I plan to do. so Im GLAD to know that I can drink if I want on saturday, which I very well may need to do because my MIL is coming and she isn't the most pleasant. ;)

Does it matter what time I take the clomid?

and you are invited! What are you doing on saturday?????????????????????


----------



## dopeyz414

Mmmmm... I've thought of names, but bf won't discuss until I'm preg... he doesn't want me to get hopes up too high... I tried for 5 yrs and 5 clomid cycles with ex... but there were lots of other things that got in way... anyways I took trigger last min the 1st and pretty sure I o'd early wed am... so we r very close to same time.

Couple more days and grace will b here too!


----------



## dopeyz414

Your lucky grace... I always have to go in for baseline us on cd3 which is extremely uncomfortable since I get AWFUL periods! I tried to take close to same time each night... but I think its ok if u don't? What time do u normally go to bed?... maybe split the dif... since its ur 1st pill prob won't get too much for side effects! Well fx lmk what re says


----------



## grace10209

thanks! yes, im still waiting for the call. HAHA I need to work on my patience. its really bad. 

I dont think I need to go back in until cd12 for Ultrasound, from what i remember from last appt. but we will see.

its just odd that i start taking clomid on sat night when we are having this huge party - maybe i'll take at 6pm or 8pm. I mean, when do side effects start? right away after you take it or HOURS later?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I took mine in the am but I guess either way is fine :shrug:
I feel blah today. So ready to see if I'm pg!! This patience thing is not working for me!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, if you would have taken ur bc til tomorrow like you were supposed to u wouldn't have to worry about starting it Saturday!! Haha


----------



## bluckycharmed

This patience thing is killing me.... It doesn't help that I FEEL pregnant! Dangit I wanna test!!! Like an accurate one! Grrr


----------



## bluckycharmed

I should have taken a test this am....


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace, if you would have taken ur bc til tomorrow like you were supposed to u wouldn't have to worry about starting it Saturday!! Haha

:wacko::wacko::dohh:


----------



## grace10209

OMG WHY "Should" you have tested today? that wouldn't have done anything for you! LOL
if it was negative, then its neg, and it was positive then you know the stuff is still in your system. how many DPO are you again? The earliest you will see a line is 10dpo? how many dpo are you?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I SHOULD have tested today to see if that trigger was out of my system! I am 6 DPO today and 7 DPT today and will be 10 DPO on Monday. Where do you live grace?

Hope yall are having a good day!


----------



## dopeyz414

I agree with Grace... wait til Mon to test... it sucks... I KNOW! I'm 8dpo and 10 dpt... 

Grace you still haven't heard back? I would call again!! Lol... that's annoying!

I will say I feel exhausted again today... idk if its because I got up to pee a couple times last night or but, but completely exhausted!


----------



## bluckycharmed

:dohh::dohh:I did test elwhen I got home from work after a hold and it was neg so YAY! Saturday will be 8dpo and I might start testing then... I don't think I can wait til Monday


----------



## grace10209

Omg blucky! You are just as crazy as I am! I love it!!! Lol

I would WAIT to test, but I'm wierd, I make these wierd "deals" with myself like " if I wait til X date to test - then it will be positive, but I must wait til x date". And then I wait! Lol

I think you both should wait til Monday and then test!

I'm so excited for you both!

I'm catching up ladies! I think gonna start my clomid at 8p,
Ohh duh - RE called me
Start clomid sat and take for 5 days. On oct 22, I go in for US and blood work- that's cd12, then based on those results ill either do injection OR go back in a few days for another check. Yay!! 

So, I won't b testing for preg til like nov 5th or so!!!!! 

I'm glad I can drink with clomid! It's like my last hooray before baby! 

Blucky, we are both in MA


----------



## bluckycharmed

MA is a little far to go for a halloween party haha...my DH isnt much of the partier and I cant drink in case I am knocked up. I am going to test tomorrow morning with FMU JUST to make sure they trigger is out of my system... JUST to be sure.... then I wont test again til Sunday... (maybe saturday) lmao I am a POAS ADDICT!! I am sooooo impatient and I wish I could actually be patient. Hoping my BBT tomorrow is high again bc that would indicate a triphasic chart and more of a chance of pg!!

Nov 5 will come before you know it then we can be round bump buddies together haha

PLEEEAAASSSSEEEEEE LET THIS BE MY CYCLE!!! LET THIS BE ALL OF OURS CYCLE!!!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## grace10209

Lmfao! You are hilarious! But do whatever you need to do girl! :)

It will happen, just let it :) I promise - you WILL be a momma to a healthy little one. I believe the mind over matter thing is real - so think
Positive and TRY to have patience, it will happen!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I know itll happen. I am working on a painting this afternoon for the "nursery" im almost done with, I will post a pic when I am done


----------



## dopeyz414

My younger bros bday is Nov 5th... maybe that's a good sign!!! 

It is killing me to not test but I think it will send me into a state of depression if neg so that makes it easy for me to hold out... just keep telling myself the longer I wait the better the chance it will be a bfp!!! 
The RE is doing my "1st" blood test mon... I'm soooooo anxious!!! 

MA is only a sort plain ride... leave hubby home and come party!!! Jk... hope you both have a good night!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Blood test? What are they checking for? Should I be getting one? I have been to Boston before... Back in 2009... Was there for a work conference when I was a manager for Best Buy. 

It's too cold up there for me...

I wanna get blood drawn if it'll check for pg sooner....


----------



## bluckycharmed

So I tested this am and the trigger is GONE!! Woo hoo!!! I had another temp rise this am so I'm feeling really good about this cycle!! Now I just need to KNOW... Am I pregnant??? I hope so! Fx! Dopey when are u testing???


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, glad the test was neg. I think Dope is going to wait til Monday when she goes to the drs appt. Every doctor does things differently, for a variety of reasons, but dope's dr. is having her come in for a blood test at X days dpo to see if hcg is in her system yet. Dope, please correct me if Im wrong on this. Some drs do this, others just say, call us when you get a positive hpt. I think for Dope and myself, maybe they are being even more cautious because we are...........................ummmmm 35 and older. UGH.

Think positive. I am so excited for both of you ladies. you guys ARE going to get your bfp's! and they ARE going to stick! and by next summer we are ALL GOING TO BE NEW MOMMAS! 

I want to say that we need to think positive and support eachother, even "IF" (god forbid) that one of us doesn't get a bfp this cycle, we need to stick together and remember that WE ALL WILL GET THEM and soon. We all will be pregnant together, I am mostly nervous about having another ectopic but thats only because I already had one, so its scary for me.

Its so bizarre, I dont know how much I have told you guys but I am thrilled to ttc again, but I am also VERY terrified to get a bfp as im going to be terrified that its not in the right spot. Its a very strange mind Fu&*. excuse my french.

But, im trying to think positive and keep my spirits up. I AM going to get a bfp and IT IS GOING TO BE A HEALTHY PREGNANCY THIS TIME!

yes yes yes! 

ok gotta work for a bit. be back later!


----------



## dopeyz414

Usually a blood test can give results earlier... I'm supposed to go mon... I may test suhn, but trying to hold out... 

I used to chart my temps, but because I don't sleep well... they were always all over the place-no rhyme or reason... so I chose not too... if I don't get my bfp maybe I will try agin, its been a few yrs.

Do either of you check your cervix? Today mine felt high and soft... I've only ever remember it being low and hardish... also had some more af like cramps this am... kinda comes and goes?

What do you guys think?


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes because of my age and the fact that I have pcos, a fibroid in my uterus, problems with uterus lining being too thick and ttc for as long as I have in past... I think they are being agressive yet cautious with their approach... I have history of not getting af for long periods of time, having it for 10-12 wks straight and severe cramping and heavy bleeding (go through super ultra tampon in 10 min).... they always do blood test before putting me on ANYTHING! 

I am trying to hold out for mon... the dilema is this... if I do get bfp, I want to tell bf myself and have that private intimate moment... but if we do it a drs office then we lose that moment... but at same time if I take hpt before hand its likely still too early soooo....

I always wanted to tell bf in a special way... like give him a onsie- NE Patriots since the are his fav team... I'm a fan as well... I know... I'm corny! You can laugh at me

See you two obsess about poas... I obsess about stuff like this!!! Lol... in my mind the longer I hold out the longer the possibility of a bfp lingers...


----------



## bluckycharmed

You girls are silly and make me laugh. Over 35 eh? I feel over 35. Have either of you been previously married? I got married when I was 22 and divorced at 24... Re-Met my DH at 25 and now happily married. This one oughta stick ;)
Grace I can't imagine having an ectopic pregnancy... As much as we do to GET pregnant I feel like the least a higher power can do is KEEP us pregnant. I'm terrified of having a m/c... My dog seems to think I'm a high risk for one. My DHs cousin had one at 12 weeks and brought up a good point the other day.... She said "you think the tww is hard you wait til u have to wait 3 months to see if it sticks... ".... This is so true... When I do finally get my BFP I think I will go apeshit crazy wondering if it'll stick... I'm sure I will symptom spot EVERY little thing and wonder if that was "it". 

Enough of that rant! Like grace said we will have healthy babies and be mommies!! 

Dope I totally understand what you mean about wanting to have that special moment. I too want to have something like that but I don't know if I will be able to hold in a BFP long enough to do something special. We are huge SC gamecock fans (#3 in the nation BABY) and I think I would get or make some kinda shirt to wear that said "lil gamecock on board" or "lil gamecock: ETA due date"... But like I said, I doubt I will hold it in long enough to do anything other than scream and cry to him. You think you're corny dope? What do you think about that! Haha.

It seems like it'll be forever before I get my BFP, but I'm more than halfway there. Only 6 days til I know for sure. 

Sorry if there are many typos in this... I am sending it from my phone while in my medical terminology class. Ps- I just took a test and made it my B$&[email protected]!! Haha pardon the French.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Doc* not dog haha


----------



## bluckycharmed

This is the painting I started last night. I am not done yet but in case you can't tell we are doing the nursery in giraffes ;) 
https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...7-B344-A96849919E48-4723-000003E1D505252E.jpg


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Yes because of my age and the fact that I have pcos, a fibroid in my uterus, problems with uterus lining being too thick and ttc for as long as I have in past... I think they are being agressive yet cautious with their approach... I have history of not getting af for long periods of time, having it for 10-12 wks straight and severe cramping and heavy bleeding (go through super ultra tampon in 10 min).... they always do blood test before putting me on ANYTHING!
> 
> I am trying to hold out for mon... the dilema is this... if I do get bfp, I want to tell bf myself and have that private intimate moment... but if we do it a drs office then we lose that moment... but at same time if I take hpt before hand its likely still too early soooo....
> 
> I always wanted to tell bf in a special way... like give him a onsie- NE Patriots since the are his fav team... I'm a fan as well... I know... I'm corny! You can laugh at me
> 
> 
> 
> See you two obsess about poas... I obsess about stuff like this!!! Lol... in my mind the longer I hold out the longer the possibility of a bfp lingers...


I am with you on the longer you hold out on testing, the more likely you will get a bfp. Thats the "deals" i make in my head i was talking about. If i dont test til X date then i will get bfp.
So, is DH coming with you on monday for blood test? Even if he comes with you to drs office, all they are going to do is draw blood.......they wont have the results for a few hours on that, so you will get a phone call with the results =-and you can STILL tell him in private. Or are they doing something else when you go on monday? 

OMG when I got my bfp last time I gave DH a "Little patriots fan" bib - I put it in an envelope addressed to him and when i *came home from work" i pretended it was outside and i brought it in. Inside was the bib and a card from me saying that our little pats fan was on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
obviously we are pats fans too. once we have our babies, OR when we are 8 months preg and we know ALL IS OK, then we should meet for coffee or something! lol


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> This is the painting I started last night. I am not done yet but in case you can't tell we are doing the nursery in giraffes ;)
> https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...7-B344-A96849919E48-4723-000003E1D505252E.jpg

i can't open it :dohh: - i am at work and the firewalls aren't letting me. will have to check at home tonight or over weekend.


----------



## grace10209

Yup, i mean you really just never know, there are many things that "could" go wrong at any time during pregnancy. it really stinks that at any moment it could go bad, but i guess thats life. at any moment anything bad can happen. thats why you have to live life positively and be happy and enjoy because you just never know what tomorrow will bring. So, you can either spend your days stressed and worried OR spend them happy and thinking positive............

OY - please remember to send this advice back to me once i get my bfp and im freaking out every second. OK THANK YOU!?
LMFAO!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Coffee sounds good when we are the size of blimps... Juice sounds better ;) you gonna fly me up there? Hehe 

Lol grace I will bookmark this and send it back you you in a month or two!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> You girls are silly and make me laugh. Over 35 eh? I feel over 35. Have either of you been previously married? I got married when I was 22 and divorced at 24... Re-Met my DH at 25 and now happily married. This one oughta stick ;)
> Grace I can't imagine having an ectopic pregnancy... As much as we do to GET pregnant I feel like the least a higher power can do is KEEP us pregnant. I'm terrified of having a m/c... My dog seems to think I'm a high risk for one. My DHs cousin had one at 12 weeks and brought up a good point the other day.... She said "you think the tww is hard you wait til u have to wait 3 months to see if it sticks... ".... This is so true... When I do finally get my BFP I think I will go apeshit crazy wondering if it'll stick... I'm sure I will symptom spot EVERY little thing and wonder if that was "it".
> 
> Enough of that rant! Like grace said we will have healthy babies and be mommies!!
> 
> Dope I totally understand what you mean about wanting to have that special moment. I too want to have something like that but I don't know if I will be able to hold in a BFP long enough to do something special. We are huge SC gamecock fans (#3 in the nation BABY) and I think I would get or make some kinda shirt to wear that said "lil gamecock on board" or "lil gamecock: ETA due date"... But like I said, I doubt I will hold it in long enough to do anything other than scream and cry to him. You think you're corny dope? What do you think about that! Haha.
> 
> It seems like it'll be forever before I get my BFP, but I'm more than halfway there. Only 6 days til I know for sure.
> 
> Sorry if there are many typos in this... I am sending it from my phone while in my medical terminology class. Ps- I just took a test and made it my B$&[email protected]!! Haha pardon the French.

The ectopic was tough, at first they told me it was a chemical pregnacy because my numbers weren't doubling as they should, then they went down and they said they would just continue to go down as i lost the pregnancy, then the next week they went back up, it was so stressful. Then they said there was nothing in my uterus and that it was ectopic and that I had to get the methotrexate shot :nope::nope: - it was the hardest decision i ever had to make as i had to chose to terminate the pregnancy, my doctor told me there was no way the baby could survive if it wasn't in my uterus and that if i didn't get the shot that i could potentially die, but it was still a TOUGH and brutal choice. I am just praying that i dont ever have to go through that again. My dr said if i do have another, then she will want to go right to ivf after that. booooooooooo - sad stuff. OK ENOUGH. its ok and its over and everyone has speed bumps. its OK because i am going to have my healthy baby. I AM ! and so are you guys!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Aren't you supposed to be working grace?


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Coffee sounds good when we are the size of blimps... Juice sounds better ;) you gonna fly me up there? Hehe
> 
> Lol grace I will bookmark this and send it back you you in a month or two!!

yes, please please do. I am feeling emotional today. OMG i didn't even start clomid yet, my poor poor hubby. I think its just cause i have AF and i haven't had one in years. Plus we have this huge party tomorrow and I hate my MIL and she's coming so im anxious. and I have been estranged from one of my sisters and Dh invited her too so - ughhhhhhh. 
I dont know whats wrong with me, i feel like just balling. :cry:
maybe im getting scared cuz i'll be ttc again. and its scary.


----------



## grace10209

yes im at work, im multitasking. lmao


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm sorry you're feeling emotional... I cry nearly the whole week of af and DH doesn't know wth is going on bc I'm not usually cryer. I hope u feel better :hugs: 

Why do you hate your mil? If u hate her why did ur DH invite her?


----------



## grace10209

Hubby invited her, she is not very nice, there a lots of reasons. she is very judgemental of people. everytime we go to her house the first thing she always says to DH is "oh, did you gain weight". she is very superficial and makes me uncomfortable.

I thing the biggest reason is at our wedding, during our reception, hubby came and got me (i was dancing with friends) and said honey my mom wants to do a family photo come here, he took my hand and walked me over to where she with her husband and her daughters *hubbys sisters. As DH and I stood next to them so photographer could take family photo, my MIL and SIL both yell out, NO NOT WITH YOU! Meaning, ME, the bride, they DIDN"T want me in their family photo. So i gave hubby the look of death and i walked away.

I hate them. :(


----------



## grace10209

Hubby is trying to build their relationship as he wants out child to know his grandparents. I dont have any parents. My mom was a single mom and she died when i was 17. so DH's parents are all our children will have.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Holy crap she said that?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME!! what a bitch...sorry if that is too bold to say but DANG!! That is beyond wrong I would have had a fit! My ex husbands sisters were like that... I hated all 4 of them.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Holy crap she said that?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME!! what a bitch...sorry if that is too bold to say but DANG!! That is beyond wrong I would have had a fit! My ex husbands sisters were like that... I hated all 4 of them.

YUP! His sisters suck too. One moreso than the other but YES. Now, can you see why im emotional and HUGELY anxious today. Honestly, i should be excited for this party and Im not, i dont even want to go. I know im crazy :wacko: and I need to just egnore her as there will be A TON of people there but its hard, ANYTIME i have to be around her, i dont want to eat anything so i can lose weight and I need to take a valume just to calm my nerves....... LMAO! kidding on the valume, although i do have panic attacks. ughhhhh - THANK GOD i "can" drink tomorrow. maybe i'll just get hammered. :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

How long have yall been married? Do they know yall are TTC or about your previous loss? Just wondering. I would personally tell my MIL to straighten out or she would have limited access to her grandchild... but that is just me. Is your DH a "mommas boy"? That could explain it some. Either way it stinks.:growlmad:

My DH is an only child and his mother absolutely loves me, and I love her. She was will me throughout the entire wedding planning and we see them (willingly) about 4 times a week. I guess I got lucky :shrug:

The party is tonight? Is it at your house or somewhere else? What are you dressing as? I have no clue what I am doing/being for Halloween. We have a party next weekend that we MIGHT go to it just depends on the results I get this week.


----------



## bluckycharmed

so I was looking at some stuff online and I think I am going to start testing on Sunday... like for real... Starting Sunday (9dpo) I will have a 50/50 chance of a positive showing up so I am going to take a break tomorrow and start back Sunday. FX!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> How long have yall been married? Do they know yall are TTC or about your previous loss? Just wondering. I would personally tell my MIL to straighten out or she would have limited access to her grandchild... but that is just me. Is your DH a "mommas boy"? That could explain it some. Either way it stinks.:growlmad:
> 
> My DH is an only child and his mother absolutely loves me, and I love her. She was will me throughout the entire wedding planning and we see them (willingly) about 4 times a week. I guess I got lucky :shrug:
> 
> The party is tonight? Is it at your house or somewhere else? What are you dressing as? I have no clue what I am doing/being for Halloween. We have a party next weekend that we MIGHT go to it just depends on the results I get this week.


Its not a halloween party, its a Turkey Fry Party. we do one once per year around this time, its huge. My DH Fries turkeys all day, its soooooooooo good. have you ever had fried Turkey? OMG. its crazy The party is tomorrow, it starts at 2pm and will likely end about 2am or so. We just build our house last year and all entire street is all couples our age so everyone comes and we invite friends/family, etc. So lots of kids, dogs, etc. We have two dogs. It is usually a great time, i just need to get out of this funk. I NEED to NOT let them bother me. Its MY House and I WILL HAVE FUN! lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

Fried turkeys are DELISH! I love them... my fil cooks them sometimes! Sounds like a good time! If I lived closer I would def come check it out.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> so I was looking at some stuff online and I think I am going to start testing on Sunday... like for real... Starting Sunday (9dpo) I will have a 50/50 chance of a positive showing up so I am going to take a break tomorrow and start back Sunday. FX!

OMG you are a nut! you can't wait. Like, if it were me (and this may change come nov 4 or 5th) LOL but "if" it were me, i would say, im NOT going to test til 12dpo and then I wont allow myself to test or i'll be afraid i'll jinx it.

its dumb. I mean, will you be bummed if its neg? IF you are OK with it being negative because its too early then i say go ahead and test. but if its going to really bum you out, then i say just wait.


DH and I have been married for 3 yrs and together for 7 - he is not a mommas boy, not at all> he really can't stand his mom either, he didn't talk to them around the time he and I met, he had put some distance there because they just stink, BUT then he felt bad and wanted to try and reconnect, even though they are aweful at times. So, he is TRYING to reconnect with them. Especially now, seeing we are goign to have a baby. :wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I am so indecisive, I kinda wanna just wait until Tuesday before I start testing... but who am I kidding... I know I wont be able to wait that long. I just wish I was busy 100% of the time so I didnt think about it so much and THEN I would be able to actually wait to test. grr


----------



## grace10209

NO ONE KNOWS we are ttc. He does not want ANYONE to know until we are in 2nd trimester and safe. especially his family. 

He knows I told my bff and my sister - they will keep our secret.

yes he will be frying all day - my guess is he'll do 8+ turkeys. people just love it.
he's got a keg, and i think one of the neighbors is making warm mullen apple cidar something. lots of food. and people.

its a good time. and next year i'll be a momma. 

so, blucky when was the first day of your last period?


----------



## grace10209

I ask because I am a nut and I'll show you. See if I get pregnant this cycle, my due date will be July 18th as my AF started on Oct 11. LMAO

now thats crazy! hehehehhehehehee


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sept 19 was the first day of my cycle...Gonna tell me when I would be due? hehe

Send me some turkey? nom nom nom


----------



## grace10209

You my darling will be due June 26, 2013!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

https://www.pregnology.com/due-date...&day=19&year=2012&omonth=1&oday=01&oyear=2012


----------



## dopeyz414

I already checked and I'm due June 25th since I started af on Sept 18th... bluckey we really are hand in hand... did you feel ovulation? Today I'm 9 dpo and no way I'm I testing... maybe sun but think ill wait til mon.

I was prev married... I was married for 2 yrs but together for 7... my bf and I went to middle school together and then remet last year... 

I think if I get a bfp I may go into shock so my grand plans may go to sh~!... but well see. I love my mil... fil is a pain, but I tolerate him better than bf and his sister is an addict and in a prog and we are helping raise her child... she's is a lot to handle- the sis not baby! His brother past a way 3yrs ago... but his mom is great!

Well gotta get back to work... will check in again ltr... sorry if I didn't answer a quest... took me 20 min of my break just to read thread... lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

June 26 will do ;) my DH bday is July 3 so they would be close! 

Dopey sorry it took you so long to read! I just woke up from about a 2 hour nap and have to work from 5-10 boooo... I could have slept through the night. 

No I didn't feel ovulation pains dope, never have :shrug: wish I could just once. 

I'm not testing any sooner than Monday (so I say) but I am symptom spotting like a MF. 

Talk to y'all later!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I am sooooooo tired. Thought I'd share.


----------



## dopeyz414

Mee toooo! Feel exhausted! And having a hot flash... uggg

No worries I just got out of work myself.

I think I have a really painful ovulation... hurt to walk, pee everything... I can't wait til mon


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yikes I dont think I want those kind of O pains! I just got home from work too...Sucked. My back hurts and I am now beyond exhausted. blah. I bought a FRER on my way home but I dont know when I am going to use it yet. who knows. Ill probably use it tomorrow even though I shouldnt


----------



## dopeyz414

Wait til mon and we can test together!!!


----------



## grace10209

I agree with dope ! Blucky wait til Monday And test together! B strong! Lol

I know, easy for me to say as in only cd3, lmfao!

Good luck ladies ! I prob won't be here again til tomorrow as we have prep and then party starts at 2, I'll be thinking of you guys. Xoxooxox 

Thank god for this thread - you are all I have to talk to- besides DH. Even my sister doesn't know we are ttc again and doing clomid/ovidrel 

Xoxox


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope your party goes well grace! 

Dopey I will wait till monday and we can test together. FF moved my cross hairs on my chart so now I have no idea what's going on :(

Regardless I'm waiting til Monday... I WILL be strong!


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace have fun tonight.

Bluckey... 2 more days!!! Yay


----------



## bluckycharmed

According to my chart I am 9dpt, and as of this am it bumped me back to 6dpo :( I'm still starting to test on Monday .... Hmph.... U work today dopey?


----------



## bluckycharmed

So confused, I took off the + opk from 10-6 and now it's back to normal....


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes I'm working... 3 more hrs and then I'm off til tue... yay!

How the nursery coming? 

Again I'm exhausted and have had awful heartburn since yesterday... thank god only 1.5 more days... my nipple a bit more sensitive too... I have the whole guessing and not knowing?

Hey just curious, what's your opinion on finding out the sex once preg?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Nursery is coming good... We are about to take the crib and dresser to our house and I will take a picture and post it in a bit. Did you see the giraffe painting I did for the nursery? It's a few pages back.
I am still tired too but trying to stay busy so that maybe time will pass quicker. 

We are going to find out the sex when we get preg... My DH wants to know... Then we will pick a few names and choose once it is born. 

This waiting really sucks. I think I might break down and test tomorrow. If by chance it is positive my DH is off and it would be nice to tell him. I'm not sure yet... If its neg I wouldn't be disappointed though, now if it was neg on tue-thur then I would be sad. 

I'm not sure yet tho.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ok I'm gonna wait til Monday.... Wahhh this is brutal!!

Grace, I hope your mil is being nice today!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I've had heart burn for over 2 hours, peed 4x the last hour, have crazy creamy cm, and am way crankier than I normally am. Hope these are good signs.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I still have heartburn! Wahh...

Dope this is OUR WEEK!!!

Grace this is YOUR CYCLE!! 

Yay for us!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Party went great! Huge turnout - DH and I are hungover and totally exhausted. MIL was fine - so all good.

How are you guys? Are you being strong or did u test????????


----------



## grace10209

Oh, found out yesterday that neighbor across st is preggo again - she has a one yr old. 
She's due on MY due date from ectopic preg. April 16 :(

It's ok though, I am going to get bfp again and this time it will be a healthy little one!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I had intended on being strong.... But I tested...not sure tho


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...E-9A59-F5B372A196D1-7635-0000066469F249BD.jpg


----------



## grace10209

Ummmmmmm I totally see a line!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Omg omg omg - do u see it???? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

Are u freaking out! Take any there test! Take 5!!!! Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

So do I but I'm scared to death it could be the trigger ... Even tho I'm sure I tested it out


----------



## bluckycharmed

I am freaking out and now I'm stuck at work and I'm so damn paranoid it's not real !!


----------



## dopeyz414

I still have not tested! Going strong! Glad to hear party went well and that mil was behaved... 

That stinks its the same date... but your right to stay positive! You will get a bfp!!!


----------



## grace10209

How many dpo are you? Is there a chance its still the trigger?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I tested every day after the trigger until it went negative....


----------



## grace10209

Fingers crossed!


----------



## grace10209

Dope you are going to dr tomorrow right? What time? I can't wait to hear from bOTH of you that you are pregnant!


----------



## grace10209

So today was my 2 nd day taking clomid. When do you guys think DH and I should start bd'ing? Cd10?
Then do every other day til I am told to take trigger?


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace do you use opts? I would wait until you START to get a decent second line on one... to be honest I might even wait til your first scan...depends on how much yall like :sex: just dont want you to get tired of it! haha

I am testing again tomorrow and if I get a darker line I will know it is positive! fingers crossed!

ps, just woke up from a 2 hour nap :dohh:


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...C-9AA2-895DFC9C9565-8509-000006CCFD1A7AC3.jpg

Above is a pic of a dresser we turned into a changing table :)


----------



## grace10209

Nice! Looks awesome! I have opks so I could use them. Honestly - I don't care to bd all that much (my poor hubby) - I will bd as much as needed though which is why I asked when we should start.?

I didn't like using opks cuz I know you need to test twice per day an someone's even if u do that - you can still " miss " the surge ..... I used them before an never got a positive. Lol but I guess that's cuz. I never Od around the time I took them. I will try again


----------



## bluckycharmed

Personally I would start bd 2 days before you go in for your trigger, but that's just me


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes I am going to the dr. Tomorrow... 1030 am. Gonna try and get their a bit earlier to do blood test then will have to wait for results...

Your taking ovidrel this time right? I've read that gives false positives on opks so I didn't use... my dr said to start bding the night you take trigger then everyday for 3 days... ovul occurs 24 to 36 hrs after

The dresser/changing table looks awesome!! So cool! Funny you say you napped, I was at friends watching football and totally fell asleep... I never nap! Unless sick or totally exhausted, was asleep around 1130 pm and got up around 10 am... so NO WAY I should be that tired... 

I'm totally ready for bed... 14hrs... then more waiting for results... grrrrrr- and it still maybe too early... sigh


Gn


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope you can get some sleep tonight dopey! I didnt use opks after my trigger either... just up until to make sure I didnt miss the surge...

I am ready for bed too... but I dont know how much sleep I will be able to get! 

Hope yall had a good Sunday!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey GL at the doc today! Let us know what they say!


----------



## grace10209

Hi ladies, thanks for the feedback. At this point, I dont know exactly when I'll use the trigger, I go next Monday (so 1 week from today) for Ultrasound and bloodwork. they said "my follicle size" will determine when to do trigger, so it could be that night or in a few days. I think I'll start Sat/Sun just incase. DH is going to the pats game on Sunday so he'll be gone all day/night. Maybe I'll get a quick bd in sunday morning before he leaves. that will be cd11. Although Im guessing he's going to want to start sooner. He keeps asking me. LOL OR Maybe i should do sat too just incase they have me get trigger monday night. :winkwink: Oh well, we will see. Im excited to be getting closer though......

AF is wearing down and I haven't felt any effects yet from the clomid, so we will see. 

IM SOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU BOTH!!! :happydance::happydance: Dope thats awesome that they will do bloodtest and then tell you right then and there the results. I usually get bloods done at 7am and dont get the results til like 1-2pm the earliest! Good luck! thinking of you!
Can't wait to hear what those betas are! YAY :thumbup:

and blucky! have you tested again? YAY! im so excited for both of you. what are you going to do? take a few tests today and then once you have 3 or 4 that are positive, then call your doctor? AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace! You must have posted that while I was on the phone with the doc! I told them I had another positive this am and I am about to leave and go there for bloodwork! THen they will call me later today and let me know! FX!!

And if you dh wants to BD... then DO IT!! lol

FX!!!


----------



## grace10209

blucky, my DH wants to BD everysingle day, multiple times! LMAO
I "try" to be a "good wife" in that regard but I dont know whats wrong with me, i just dont crave it like he does.........


OMG good luck on your blood tests! I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED THAT YOU BOTH ARE GETTING BLOOD TESTS TODAY AND YOU BOTH ARE GOING TO TELL ME LATER WHAT YOUR BETAS ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE POST RESULTS ASAP! WHAT A LONG DAY ITS GOING TO BE !


----------



## grace10209

Blucky! Did you say you took another test today and it was positive too??????????


----------



## dopeyz414

No I will have to wait til they get results... so more waiting which sux... you can start as early as you like just remember sperms typically live 36 hrs, but can live up to 72... that's why they told me to start night I take trigger-you ovulate 24 to 36 hrs after so if you start sat/sun... most of sperm will be gone by time you take trigger... personally I would say sun am then mon night... if you take trigger...

Hope I didn't sound negative... didn't mean it that way... just don't wanna waste too many good swimmers... lol

I will keep you posted!


----------



## grace10209

OMG, no you didnt sound negative!~ we are all good here girly. :)

Im so excited! I can't wait to take my shot! and I can't wait for you guys to confirm your bfps!!!!!!

so what happened dope? you go at 1030a and then they will call you later this afternoon with results?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi girls, They said they would call after 12 with my results from this morning... Dopey, have you still not tested?

Yes Grace I tested again this morning... It was pos again and a little darker. I posted it below.

I wont believe it is real until the doctor tells me so!

Dopey are you working today? be sure to post AS SOON as you get the call! I know I will!
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).JPG
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## bluckycharmed

its still faint but I am only 10 dpo...


----------



## grace10209

Omg blucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
You are pregnant


----------



## grace10209

Blucky and Dope
when you guys get the call later saying you are pregnant, make sure you find out what your beta # is. My guess is they will have you go back in a few days to have it done again! YAY!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dont get my hopes up grace!!! I am soooo scared that its bogus! I wont believe it until the doctor calls!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

How would yall feel about adding eachother to facebook and that way we can do one of those instant chat things? Just wondering


----------



## bluckycharmed

making a blankie for the crib :)
 



Attached Files:







blanket1.jpeg
File size: 84.5 KB
Views: 1









blanket2.JPG
File size: 83.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## grace10209

Ummmm, unless its the trigger, which you said is way out of your system then it IS what it iS! I hear you on wanting to hear from doctor though. Now the waiting is hard! 

I am so praying for you that this little one sticks! and is delivered healthy and beautiful in 9 months! YAY!

Did you tell your DH when you took that first test yesterday?


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> How would yall feel about adding eachother to facebook and that way we can do one of those instant chat things? Just wondering


Im afraid, I can NOT have anyone know that we are ttc - NO ONE KNOWS! So, i am just worried about someone accidentally posting on my page :dohh: something about baby or ttc. 
you know what I mean?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I totally get it grace...none of my friends really know we are either. this wait is KILLING ME!!
yes DH saw the test yesterday and then continued to refer to me as "pregnant lady" the rest of the day.... He saw it this morning and agreed that it was darker too...

now I just wait, wait, wait.


----------



## grace10209

yay! isn't it so exciting!?!??!?!?! I remember saying over and over to Dh. 
we are pregnant, we are pregnant, ahhhhhhhhhh!~

so exciting! i hope they call you with good beta numbers !! so exciting!


----------



## grace10209

do they say what time they will call you?????????????? 

i wonder how dope is doing, i think she's at her appt now!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes she should be there now I think her appt was at 1030... they told me they would call me but it would be after 12... I was going to come back home and go to bed but YEA RIGHT I am way to nervous/anxious to go back to bed!


----------



## grace10209

do you have names picked yet? have you started looking at nursery stuff?
OMG I can't wait. I secretly want twins. LOL because I want to have 2 children and DH is saying now that we are just going to have ONE.

He is "Certain" that the baby will be a girl, and he is also "certain" that if we tried for number 2 that it will also be a girl, and he would DIE with 4 woman in the house and him, our dog is also a girl. lol 

So, secretly I am praying for twins. even though I doubt it would happen and honestly i would just be thrilled with 1 little healthy one!

If we have a girl, her name is will be Marlena. OMG I FREAKING LOVE IT!
its sooo different and NOT common, yet pretty and not wierd. Isn't it awesome?

then if its a boy, it will be either Logan or Adam. 

how about you??????????????????????????????????


----------



## bluckycharmed

Girl you are so crazy! Those names are cute! We have not picked out definite names yet but we have thrown some around. We both have family names that they will have to have, Hampton for a boy or Ann for a girl... So our favorite boy name is Alexander Hampton, and our favorite girl name is Madeline and Lilly...although Ann doesnt go well with Madeline. We arent sure though and wont decide for sure until we see the baby... then we think we will know what to name the baby


----------



## grace10209

thats awesome! i love those. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Lilly and so wanted it but DH didn't love it like I did so we moved on! So pretty.

You must be dieing for your call! YAY! i can't wait til they call you. I wonder when they will have you go back! So exciting, now is this an OB or an RE?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It's an re and I am dying for the call! Having lunch with my DH (he works all day) so I hope they call within the hour!


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...97A7-287AF96F5B64-9487-000007D65D69A0FD-1.jpg

This is how I feel! Pardon the French!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My DHs grandmas name was Lillian and she died 2 weeks ago so Lilly would be for her


----------



## grace10209

Oh then its GOT to be Lilly. ohhhh so sweet.
i can't open the photo - at work. :dohh:


----------



## dopeyz414

So I went for my apt... since I had me neice today I got to office later than planned so I didn't do blood test... they did urine and it was bfn, but its still early and wasn't fmu! If no af I go for blood test thur or fri... I have a standing order for blood tests... lol! So well see...


----------



## grace10209

omg dope!! I can't believe it! So, now you wait til Thursday/Friday. How many dpo are you today? Do you have tests at home to take? when is AF due? 

ughhhh i can't believe they didn't do blood test.


----------



## dopeyz414

They would have if I wanted too... I chose to wait... I'm 12 dpo... so af would be due wed or so... I haven't bought any hpt ill wait till fri... unless I get af... then I do 1 more cycle and if no luck then they do more tests and we go from there... but I still have some heartburn, exhaustion and my nipples are very sensitive... but those could be pms too..


----------



## grace10209

I have the worst headache. I looked it up and it said its a side effect from the clomid. holy moly! i think i'll take some acetaminophin! thats ok right????


----------



## bluckycharmed

Just got a call from the doctor and IM PREGNANT!!!! Omfg!!!! I go back on Friday for more blood!!! I CAN'T BELIEVE IT IM FREAKING OUT! I'm omw to my hubby's work to tell him!!


----------



## dopeyz414

YAY!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thanks Dopey! I hope that AF stays away from you this month and that you get your BFP this week too! Yayy!


----------



## dopeyz414

Oh btw... I'm fine with fb... although only a couple close friends know we are trying so it has to be msgs but I can also give you my cell and you can txt me... same with grace... I can send as a pribvate msg


----------



## grace10209

yay!!! I am sooo excited for you and im praying that you have a healthy little sticky bean in there. YAY FOR 9 months! and Dope and I are right behind you...........

when do you go back? and how many days ago was your shot blucky!?!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, what was your beta today?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> They would have if I wanted too... I chose to wait... I'm 12 dpo... so af would be due wed or so... I haven't bought any hpt ill wait till fri... unless I get af... then I do 1 more cycle and if no luck then they do more tests and we go from there... but I still have some heartburn, exhaustion and my nipples are very sensitive... but those could be pms too..


Oh dope, i am praying you are pregnant too! your symptoms sound promising, although i know you are TRYING to not let yourself get too excited. But like you said, if it isn't "this cycle" then you will try again next cycle.
You WILL get your bfp and have a little one, just like blucky and just like I will. 

I am with blucky, i mean its too bad they dont have an instant messenger thing on here so we can chit chat quicker.

oh well - we can text. i can do that!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I really really really hope it sticks too! I am 10 DPO, and my beta was 15... which seems to be the average for this early. I go back on Friday to have it rechecked! Hoping for good numbers!

I took my trigger on Oct 4th and got my first bfp yesterday... I still cant believe it!!

I know you both are right behind me and then we will all be bump buddies!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dope your cycles are the same as mine so i think you are pg too. If I were you I would go buy a FRER and test in the am! I dont know how you are holding out! DH and I went to the state fair tonight and now I am TIRED!!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I really really really hope it sticks too! I am 10 DPO, and my beta was 15... which seems to be the average for this early. I go back on Friday to have it rechecked! Hoping for good numbers!
> 
> I took my trigger on Oct 4th and got my first bfp yesterday... I still cant believe it!!
> 
> I know you both are right behind me and then we will all be bump buddies!

Ok I wrote your dates down, just so I know when its time for me to start freaking out and losing it! LMAO. you know you guys are going to have to keep me calm and positive when i catch up right???? OMG! so exciting.
so you got your bfp 10 days after your trigger? wow! yay!
and YES we are right behind you and we all will be bump buddies together! its so exciting and Im so thankful again that all 3 of us ended up here together. I mean, i wish i could look ahead to 6 months from now when we are all WAY preggo and to read through all the pages of posts, i mean we are going to get to be there for eachother through ALL THE WEEKS! YAY :happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

To keep me sane I am testing daily to make sure that it continues to get darker until I get blood drawn again on Friday. Dopey I cant wait to hear your results!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace the dates are all in my chart too just in case you misplace them.


----------



## dopeyz414

So today I am feeling crampy... af crampy... feeling a bit discouraged. I don't want to take another yet, if no af tomorrow I think ill go get blood test thurs am...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey I hope she stays away!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

yes dopey i hope she stays away. Its so hard to not know and I know the waiting is brutal. Just wait until you do get your bfp and you are waiting for your blood test results each day, thats even worse! :haha: LMAO - ahhhhh so much to look forward to :wacko: :wacko:

But this is what we need to go through. At least this is what I tell myself now, and what I told myself when I was going through my 1st preg. This is what we need to go through to get our healthy little babies, we just need to keep positive and focus on the future and accept that this is ALL part of our road to becoming mommas! 

HAHA, now save this post for me when Im losing it in 2-3 weeks please :dohh:


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace you should have been a motivational speaker


----------



## bluckycharmed

I agree with you dopey she should have been! She is our cheerleader!


----------



## grace10209

Awwww, thanks ladies! But dont be fooled, there will be a time when YOU BOTH are going to need to be MY Motivational cheerleader too! LMAO :dohh:

We can support eachother! and lets keep it going ! HAPPY BABY THOUGHTS!!!!!!!!!! 

healthy little beans growing is just the perfect way! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dopeyz414

Ugggg... headache and feeling a bit queesy... exhausted and still very mild cramping... if I don't get a bfp then I don't understand why feeling so crappy


----------



## grace10209

I think you are going to get a bfp girl. when are you going to test? do you have any at the house?
DO IT!! how many dpo are you at this point????????????????????????


----------



## grace10209

You guys are quiet today? I've got one preggo and one 12dpo??? Where are you?


----------



## dopeyz414

Actaully 13 dpop and was working... just getting out.. yuk! Still have heartburn, feeling queesy, headache... af should come tomorrow so we will see


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sorry grace! I wasnt getting notifications on my phone:growlmad: so I didnt think yall were posting! 

Today was hectic/weird for me! I got up to go to work at 8, got there and saw I wasnt even scheduled today!!! I even CALLED the store yesterday to see when the next time I worked was!! :growlmad: and when I woke up I was SOOOOOOOO tired so the LAST thing I wanted to do was get out of my warm bed and leave my DH! So I came back home, tried to go back to sleep with no success, got up, went to target (I LOVE target) and got a crib mattress and bookshelf for the nursery, came back home bc I was WIPED OUT... took a 3 hour nap, then my MIL came and picked me up bc she wanted to go shopping.

We went to a few places and she bought some baby stuff then I went over there for dinner and just got home... needless to say I am POOPED!! and I have class at 8 in the morning!

Sorry to have been so MIA! How are yall doing? Dopey I have had heartburn non stop since saturday night... doesnt help that I am craving hot sauce... so I think heartburn is a good symptom!


----------



## grace10209

dope did AF come yet? its 741am and im dieing to hear from you! Im hoping she doesn't show. I know its hard the waiting........... I can't believe you are 12dpo and haven't tested yet! I think 12 would be the max i could wait. But then again, I have never been in that situation so I dont know! 

lol, for all i know i'll be telling you guys i wanna test at 8dpo. lmfao -:haha:

Blucky, i think its so awesome that you and your mil get along so well. How nice that must be for you. I also am excited for you that you are telling people, I would be terrified so you are my brave hero on that one! 
Have you decided when you are going to tell everyone, like work/friends/ etc?
or did you say you will wait til first ultrasound and then tell? 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! 

and dieing to hear from you dope! hang in there girl! :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Oh so here's something wierd, I think my pharmacy gave me two extra clomid pills. I am supposed to take 2 per night from days 3 to 7.
so, sat, sun, mon, tues, wed, and yet I have 4 pills left to take, so 2 today and 2 tomorrow????????

I KNOW I did'nt miss a dose, so wtf? :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good morning ladies! 

Grace, don't take the extra.... I might even call the pharmacy to let them know they messed up OR just flush them on accident like your last bc pill... Hehe! 

Dopey....did af show her ugly face? I hope that b**** stays away forthe next 9 months! 

I got my first faint line at 9dpo and have POAS everyday since to make sure it is getting darker. It actually showed up on a digital this am which makes me THRILLED and makes it feel more real!! 

I shouldn't be telling anyone... But the people I did tell are the people I will need a shoulder from if something bad (god forbid) happens. 

Hope y'all have a great Wednesday!!


----------



## grace10209

hey blucky!
yes you are right, i should throw them away. I did speak to the pharmacist and she was like "oh yes, we should have given you 10 pills total but we gave you 12 instead."

she said i could keep the two but i think i should just toss them, when am i ever going to need to take 2 random clomid right?

Oh i can't wait to get to baby making time! i am so excited for this cycle, i am so hopeful for all 3 of us and you started it miss blucky! YAY!:happydance::happydance:

I hope dope responds soon. dieing to hear how she is doing. 

So blucky you said you beta was 15 right? on monday was it?
its supposed to double every 48 hrs or so, so by friday, it should be over 60 I think. Watch its gonna be in the thousands or something!!!! :dohh: hehehhehehe
maybe twins!?!?!? I WOULD LOVE TWINS! HEHHEHEHEHHEHHEe :wacko::wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Monday beta was 15...doc said chances of twins was REALLY high since I had 2 mature follicles and triggered them... Ill have an idea Friday hen they check my blood again. 

DH wants twins... I think for our first baby I would prefer just 1 to start... But will take whatever I can get! eek! 

It still doesn't feel real.... I'm going to have a baby.


----------



## dopeyz414

No sign of af as of yet... if I'm correct (and my re agreed with me) on when I ovulated then today is 14 dpo... some minor cramps but technically I've had them on and off... mostly on... since I took the shot.

So as long as she stays away then I can go tomorrow or fri for blood test... not sure what I'm gonna do. My problem is this... I have to get my neice up every morning, give her breakfast, get her ready and take her to daycare... it just depends how well she cooperated in the am... 

Ohhh I soooooo hope I get a bfp


----------



## bluckycharmed

We just learned about the psychological development of people while they are in the womb (prenatal) ...how cool! Perfect timing!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey.... TEST GIRL!!! Get that BFP!!!!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> No sign of af as of yet... if I'm correct (and my re agreed with me) on when I ovulated then today is 14 dpo... some minor cramps but technically I've had them on and off... mostly on... since I took the shot.
> 
> So as long as she stays away then I can go tomorrow or fri for blood test... not sure what I'm gonna do. My problem is this... I have to get my neice up every morning, give her breakfast, get her ready and take her to daycare... it just depends how well she cooperated in the am...
> 
> Ohhh I soooooo hope I get a bfp


Hi girl
why dont you just test? do you have any? i have a stack of wondfo's that i ordered from amazon. SO much cheaper then buying at store. 14dpo is pretty good girl! YAY! Im so hopeful for you! both of you! 
we are all going to be pregnant together!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Monday beta was 15...doc said chances of twins was REALLY high since I had 2 mature follicles and triggered them... Ill have an idea Friday hen they check my blood again.
> 
> DH wants twins... I think for our first baby I would prefer just 1 to start... But will take whatever I can get! eek!
> 
> It still doesn't feel real.... I'm going to have a baby.


Just know, that your beta could still be WICKED high on friday and it could still be just one little baby. there is really no way to tell for certain until you get that US and see how many little beans are in there. SO EXCITED FOR YOU!
OMG. you dont even know. 
Yup, you are going to have a baby! OMG!


----------



## grace10209

Oh and tonight is my last Clomid dose! yay!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yayy just about done with clomid!! 

Friday I should find out when my first scan is.... I'm thinking right around Halloween.... I hope so bc I can't wait to see my little nugget! 
DH started calling me mama bear last night and talking about our baby bear... Too cute!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Yayy just about done with clomid!!
> 
> Friday I should find out when my first scan is.... I'm thinking right around Halloween.... I hope so bc I can't wait to see my little nugget!
> DH started calling me mama bear last night and talking about our baby bear... Too cute!


Thats awesome! and just so freaking exciting! I think its great you are both getting so excited. i would be. I can't wait to be there again, just keep thinking positive happy thoughts girl! you are going to be a MOTHER!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm gonna be a mommy to a human being....the ultimate responsibility! eek!!

I'm starving!! I never usually eat until 1-2 and I've been hungry EARLY lately... My nugget is already hungry haha!


----------



## grace10209

yes you need to change those habits lady! with a little one, you need to try to eat something every 3-4 hours at least, even if its something small! YAY BABY IS GROWING!


----------



## grace10209

how are you guys doing? im surprised you aren't more chatty. what is going on blucky? are you freaking out????


----------



## bluckycharmed

I havnt had the energy to freak out grace! all I have felt like doing is sleeping, and eating. I swear I always feel hungry!! and tired!! Oh, and I am peeing a lot already... I didnt realize the frequent urination started so early on. 

im eating now, then headed to the grocery store so I can stock the house bc we are on E!! we hate grocery shopping haha

How are yall?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I was wanting to know if anyone has any success stories. This is my second month on clomid and ovidrel and timed intercourse. The first month I did 50mg of clomid and this month I did 100mg it worked both times but I just haven't gotten pregnant. :( right now I'm waiting to see if AF shows. I feeling really discouraged and I feel like it will never happen.


----------



## dopeyz414

Hi pitbull mommy! Welcome... I took 100 mg of clomid, ovidrel and ti af was supposed to arrive yesterday... she's still a no show. 

I did do a urine test at drs mon and neg, but it may have been early... if still no af I will test tomorrow.

But bluckeycharmed got her bfp on mon and she did same thing!!! 

I've been told that using softcups can be helpful!


----------



## grace10209

Welcome pitbull mommy, it WILL happen, have faith and think positive!

i am going to O next week so Im just catching up. hoping to do my ovidrel shot on Monday, we will see what ultrasound shows -

dope, how are you??????????????????????????????

yay blucky! feed that baby and sleep! and enjoy honey! so excited for you and im catching up!


----------



## dopeyz414

Still no af... still holding out on testing... I will test tomorrow no matter what... just not sure I can handle another bfn... 

Last night I was soooo tired, couldn't get to sleep though, was up til 3am... still so tired... gonna drive my neice to day care then come home and lounge til work

Its exciting you get to go to dr mon for a follie check! Can't wait to hear....


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's so hard to have faith. :( I want to do iui but me and my hubby don't really have the money. My insurance doesn't pay for any fertility treatments, so everything I spend is out of pocket.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doctor told me to take a pregnancy test the 24th of this month. But that will only be 9 or 10 days since I ovulated. So would a pregnancy test even show positive that early? He also has me on progesteron pills and I'm suppose to stop taking them if I get a negative pregnancy test the 24th.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> It's so hard to have faith. :( I want to do iui but me and my hubby don't really have the money. My insurance doesn't pay for any fertility treatments, so everything I spend is out of pocket.

Ughhh Im sorry about that, Its stinks how some insurances pay for 100% of everytthing and others pay 0%. thats just crazy to me.
It WILL happen :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Still no af... still holding out on testing... I will test tomorrow no matter what... just not sure I can handle another bfn...
> 
> Last night I was soooo tired, couldn't get to sleep though, was up til 3am... still so tired... gonna drive my neice to day care then come home and lounge til work
> 
> Its exciting you get to go to dr mon for a follie check! Can't wait to hear....


OMG woman you are way stronger than me! but i hear you, getting that negative is tough so i get it. But NO AF YET! thats great! Oh im hoping this is your month! positive thoughts for a healthy little sticky bean in there! 
i was very tired after I got my bfp, it was wierd to me how QUICKLY I felt pregnancy symptoms. Im praying for you girl!! xoxoxoox

and yes, can't wait til Monday, hoping I can do trigger shortly after and then its BD time. Poor hubby - he wants to bd now but I really dont want to. im just not in the mood :shrug: - he feels like i only want him for his sperm......... I think i need to give him some attention tonight :blush:


----------



## dopeyz414

Lol!! Your too funny! Don't forget its better for sperms to be released and reproduced... you don't want them just hanging out and getting slow and lazy. ;) 

Ohhh today I'm struggling, I have been researching which tests are the best and its killing me... but I wanna wait til tomorrow am... I will be 16 dpo and hopefully will get bfp.

Pitbull mommy... have you tried the softcups? I haven't personally but grace has and I think bluckycharmed used and both got bfp... they can give you more info...

Personally I think 9dpo is early... but I'm not a dr... ask why 9dpo? Most drs understand this is a sensitive subject and will explain... he may have a reason... 


Today is going to be a very looooooong day!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I asked my doctor if I should use soft cups. And he said he has never seen them work. He told me a different way to keep the sperm in. You get two tampons and get them wet to where they expand, and you let them dry. Once there dry, you put them in a non medicated condom. But my problem is, is that I can't find any condoms that are non medicated, so I haven't been able to try it.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Omg my phone is not updating me on all these posts! There are so many, I'm gonna fire up the pc and respond to them all!! Haha prepare for a novel!


----------



## dopeyz414

I've seen the condomds to collect sperm on websites... www.early-pregnancy-tests.com... but I think its a similar idea to soft cups and softcups would be cheaper.... and less work...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Welcome pitbull! I got my :bfp: using a frer 9dpo (pretty faint though) then tested every day since (except today) making sure that it was getting darker. I went in for blood on 10DPO and the doctor confirmed! I go back in tomorrow for another beta test. I used softcups with a squirt of pre-seed in them... I am POSITIVE that the softcups helped me conceive... I dont know how, I just know. One of those things I guess. I would definitely give them a whirl.:thumbup:

Dopey, I cant BELIEVE you have not tested yet!! I was totally looking forward to your good news today!! :flower:You are stronger than I could ever bc but I am SO GLAD that AF has not come for you! That is a good sign!! Are you still having any symptoms! I think that the FRER are the best tests to use... Ive tried diff ones and to me they are all crap... FRER picked mine up long before some of the others I had. The ICs I got never picked it up... I ran out 2 days ago so I dont know if it would have picked it up yet or not.

I am thinking about starting a pregnancy journal... If I do will yall check it out? Just wondering. 

Grace, cant wait for your US! remember, I had to go back twice before my follies were ready so if they arent quite ripe when you go then they will likely be before its all said and done! 

Its starting to sink in... im having a baby... I really hope that this sticks but I have no reason to believe that it wont! DH started rubbing my belly for the first time last night saying "I love you" to it.... sweetest...thing...EVER! 

Hope you ladies are doing great!!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> I've seen the condomds to collect sperm on websites... www.early-pregnancy-tests.com... but I think its a similar idea to soft cups and softcups would be cheaper.... and less work...


yup i used the softcups and got my bfp last time, SOO easy to use and i will definitly use them again!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Welcome pitbull! I got my :bfp: using a frer 9dpo (pretty faint though) then tested every day since (except today) making sure that it was getting darker. I went in for blood on 10DPO and the doctor confirmed! I go back in tomorrow for another beta test. I used softcups with a squirt of pre-seed in them... I am POSITIVE that the softcups helped me conceive... I dont know how, I just know. One of those things I guess. I would definitely give them a whirl.:thumbup:
> 
> Dopey, I cant BELIEVE you have not tested yet!! I was totally looking forward to your good news today!! :flower:You are stronger than I could ever bc but I am SO GLAD that AF has not come for you! That is a good sign!! Are you still having any symptoms! I think that the FRER are the best tests to use... Ive tried diff ones and to me they are all crap... FRER picked mine up long before some of the others I had. The ICs I got never picked it up... I ran out 2 days ago so I dont know if it would have picked it up yet or not.
> 
> I am thinking about starting a pregnancy journal... If I do will yall check it out? Just wondering.
> 
> Grace, cant wait for your US! remember, I had to go back twice before my follies were ready so if they arent quite ripe when you go then they will likely be before its all said and done!
> 
> Its starting to sink in... im having a baby... I really hope that this sticks but I have no reason to believe that it wont! DH started rubbing my belly for the first time last night saying "I love you" to it.... sweetest...thing...EVER!
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing great!!


No, i didn't know that about you having to go back twice for US. Thank you for telling me. I think i'll be bummed out if they tell me I need to go back on like Wed/Thurs so Im glad to know this ahead of time................Remind me Monday night just incase i come back here crying...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## grace10209

and yes blucky, i'll check out your preg. journal, just as long as you check mine too. 

:)


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Lol!! Your too funny! Don't forget its better for sperms to be released and reproduced... you don't want them just hanging out and getting slow and lazy. ;)
> 
> Ohhh today I'm struggling, I have been researching which tests are the best and its killing me... but I wanna wait til tomorrow am... I will be 16 dpo and hopefully will get bfp.
> 
> Pitbull mommy... have you tried the softcups? I haven't personally but grace has and I think bluckycharmed used and both got bfp... they can give you more info...
> 
> Personally I think 9dpo is early... but I'm not a dr... ask why 9dpo? Most drs understand this is a sensitive subject and will explain... he may have a reason...
> 
> 
> Today is going to be a very looooooong day!


Ooooook, I'll give DH some loving then. :blush: 
I dont know whats wrong with me. :wacko:

Hey, did you guys test "out" the trigger - what day did you get a negative?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I tested out my trigger and think it went neg around 7 days. And Grace I had to go back 48 hours after my first US, so its okay if they arent where they need to be:thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

ok thank you blucky! can't wait til monday! 
thats going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOONG day waiting for the results call. OMG i need to work on patience, what am I ever gonna do when i get my bfp again and then I need to wait for results. LMAO:dohh::loopy:


----------



## dopeyz414

Idk if I'm strong or just stubborn... I'm afraid it willl still be a bfn and so the longer I hold out the longer I can hold on to the possibility.

My nipples are still sensitive, some mild cramping on and off, has some heartburn again last night... not as bad but did have a headache and feel a bit queesy... (seems to start around 4 pm... last couple days) my left hip has been sore (read hip pain can be a sign) and still peeing a lot...

Most can be pms signs too though... so idk... but at 15 dpo and no af... I am feeling more optimistic than tue... 

I will def read your journal...

No I didn't test out trigger... testing makes me anxious... I hate opks... so I just wait....


----------



## grace10209

Lol I hate opks too!! Never hit a positive ! EVER 

I'm very excited for you dope! Really really ! Do you have a test to take in morning?!!??!


----------



## dopeyz414

No buy I will get one on my way home tonight... so quest for you ladies... I just had some sharp twinges on right side... only for a few seconds... is that good/bad/indifferent???


----------



## grace10209

Umm its good because you are pregnant and your uterus is expanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I THINK! 
I HAD THEM WHEN I GOT MY BFP! SORRY IM YELLING! LOL

:wacko::wacko:


----------



## grace10209

So I feel like crap today, im kinda bummed. :nope::nope:

I still have this aweful headache today again and my stomach is a bit crampy and Im started to get a sore throat. boooooooo :sick: I feel like part of it is clomid side effects and the other part is me starting to get a cold.

Dh was sick Sun, Mon, Tues of this week (he's just starting to be better) and everyone at work is sick.

ughhhhhhhhh, I NEED to get better as we need to start bding on saturday!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, what is frer?


----------



## bluckycharmed

FRER is first response early result... type of preg test...

Dopey I dont know about the twinges... I never feel anything... not even O pains, so I honestly couldnt tell you :shrug:

Grace I am sorry you are feeling bad :( last month when DH and I were trying we both had bronchitis... def took a bunch of the fun our of BD. Drink some orange juice, stay hydrated (like really hydrated) and get your rest so you feel better asap!!

Hope yall are having a great thursday! I am not doing squat today other than working on a blanket for the baby and snacking lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay. Thank you. So does the soft cup actually keep the sperm in, or does most of it just go in the cup. I might try it next month if I'm not pregnant right now. I've been kinda sick too my stomach the past few days, but I think it might just be the progesteron pill making me sick. I also have been having cramps, but AF isn't suppose to come for another 12 days. I hope this is my month :) it feels like it will never happen.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is there any vitamins I can take to increase my chances?


----------



## grace10209

Haha blucky, you are funny about snacking and making baby blanket! That's awesome! It's 630p here and I just took some NyQuil and am going to bed. Lol

The instead cup keeps the Sperm in and up by your cervix - where it should be. There is no guarantee or literature that it works, but it did for me and it did for blucky....
I'm willing to try anything so ill definitly use when we bd.

No, no vitamins can help -


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace sleep tight, hope you feel better in the morning! You might have a busy weekend! haha

Pitbull I dont think there are any vitamins you can take, but you should be taking a prenatal vitamin now if you arent already. There is some stuff online called "Fertilaid" that some women swear by, but I tried it and it didnt do anything or work for me.

Dopey, anxious to hear about your test in the morning!


----------



## dopeyz414

Had some spotting...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oh noooooo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay, thank you. I will start taking parental vitamins.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace sleep tight, hope you feel better in the morning! You might have a busy weekend! haha
> 
> Pitbull I dont think there are any vitamins you can take, but you should be taking a prenatal vitamin now if you arent already. There is some stuff online called "Fertilaid" that some women swear by, but I tried it and it didnt do anything or work for me.
> 
> Dopey, anxious to hear about your test in the morning!


Morning! I am so glad I went to bed so early, Im still feeling "off" so I think I will do the same thing again tonight. I want to be 100% for Sat and next week with all the :sex: that I have coming! I am sooooooooooo excited! 
I can't wait to try again and i can't wait to test again in early november. I just hope i am able to remain calm if 1) i get a bfn and 2) if i do get a bfp and then i need to wait and make sure its "all ok" :wacko:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Okay, thank you. I will start taking parental vitamins.


Are you saying that you are NOT already taking prenatal vitamins? 
IF not, i would start immediately, they suggest taking them for at least 4 weeks before you ttc to help prevent birth defects...........maybe i misunderstood that post?


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, how are you feeling? what time is your appt today? is it only for a beta check! hoping for a number over 60 WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
very exciting!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Had some spotting...


hey girl.....is it still just spotting? :hugs: thinking of you ! and still hoping for something good. xoxoxo


----------



## dopeyz414

Af is starting...


----------



## grace10209

Oh crap dope, I am so sorry girl. that sucks! Ughhhh, really sorry as I know you were hoping for a bfp this time. Well, and forgive me if its too soon. BUT try to just move on and focus on next cycle. So today is cd1 then? and will you do the same thing again, clomid 3-7 and ovidrel? so, you will be able to test around Nov 19th or so - right before thanksgiving! I know it sucks :nope: and I will be so devastated if I dont get a bfp either but all we can do is focus on the "next time" and think positive..... 

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## dopeyz414

I know... I'm trying to stay positive! Just really hard!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey stay positive! How long have you been ttc again? It will happen! we will be knocked up at the same time! even if it isnt the exact same due season we will overlap in some way! 

I know how disheartening that BFNs can be... but to be honest AF never really upset me bc I was LUCKY if she came on her own bc I NEVER had natural cycles until after surgery... Its tough but hang in there girl :hugs:

Grace my appt was supposed to be at 11am after I got done with my mid term but we were set free after we finished so I went early... had it drawn about an hour ago... cant wait to hear my results!! Praying and hoping for good results!! If the levels are good then I will have my first ultrasound on november 5...ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I CANT WAIT! We will get to see our little nugget! My DH sent me a text this am that said "I love you and the lil nugget!"....was too sweet. :cloud9:

I started taking prenatals about 3 months ago, and will continue to do so! I am doing EVERYTHING I can to have a healthy baby and pregnancy!

I will post my betas when they call me back....I work 2-close BOOO so I better get a nap in now while I can! haha!


----------



## grace10209

Dope, what Blucky said is right, we WILL all get our bfp's and just because we wont have the same due date, we will still go through this together. :hugs:

Blucky, so your US will be around the same time im testing!!! YAY! so exciting!
I am so praying for you that you get good numbers today and things continue to go smoothly for you! So they said if today is good then you dont need anymore testing until Nov 5th US ? thats awesome! 

how do you feel? I still have this aweful headache. I can't believe how bad it is, totally worth it if I get my little healthy bean, i will be SICK everyday from now until next summer if I have to! :thumbup:


----------



## bluckycharmed

The nurse seemed to think that if my numbers were good today that I should be fine until Nov 5. FXd for good numbers! 

I feel okay... peeing alot, heart burn, and really tired. Oh, and really hungry. I will accept feeling like crap for 9 months if it means I can have a healthy baby!


----------



## grace10209

Thats great! I hope your numbers are good. when are they going to call you? and thats awesome you dont need to go back til November 5th! So exciting! 

thats going to be a big day for both of us girl! and you to Dope and you'll be O ing around then right?!! 

so glad we are in this together and can help eachother through......:hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Should know between 2-230!


----------



## dopeyz414

Thanks... all together I have been ttc for 6yrs... gl with your beta #s


----------



## grace10209

ahhhhhhhh thats one hour. im dieing, you must be even moreso! lmao !


----------



## grace10209

its 2:35!??! :haha:

and dope, 6 yrs?? OY, well I know some of that was with previous situation right? It will happen for you girl. Are you going with the same plan? clomid/ovidrel?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Doc FINALLY called....beta is 139!! Yay!!!


----------



## grace10209

yay! thats fabulous!!!! great doubling time blucky!!!:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes same plan... if it doesn't work then they will check my tubes etc... and go from there. 

Yes 5 yrs with ex... bf and I ... going to re since may, but on our own about 5/6 mths prior to re...

So glad your #s look good!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I'm not taking any vitamins. I didn't know I was suppose too, my doctor never told me too.


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Yes same plan... if it doesn't work then they will check my tubes etc... and go from there.
> 
> Yes 5 yrs with ex... bf and I ... going to re since may, but on our own about 5/6 mths prior to re...
> 
> So glad your #s look good!


ok sounds good dope, I have my fingers crossed that YOU AND I will both get our bfps in November! we will WE WILL! ok?
I'll get mine around Nov 5 and then you will get yours right before thanksgiving! and they will be healthy, sticky little beans that we will deliver next summer !!! And so it is...... :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> No I'm not taking any vitamins. I didn't know I was suppose too, my doctor never told me too.


Ok, I would go buy some prenatals TODAY and start taking them TODAY! dont worry about what you have done up until now, if you didn't know, then you didn't know. NO WORRIES! just start now ok? :thumbup:

how many dpo are you? when are you going to test?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good morning ladies! Hope y'all have a great Saturday!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I took ovidrel the 11th, so I think 8 or 9dpo. I am suppose to test the 24th. I think it will be too early then bc the 24th is still 7 days before AF is suppose to come.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hate taking pregnancy tests, because I just know its going to say negative. :(


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I took ovidrel the 11th, so I think 8 or 9dpo. I am suppose to test the 24th. I think it will be too early then bc the 24th is still 7 days before AF is suppose to come.


ya getting a negative test is tough. If you took it on the 11th, that means you O'd by 13th, so I would think the earliest you could test would be 23/24, so ya 24th sounds right! Some early testers can get a bfp at 9/10dpo and that is exactly what you will be on the 24th. Good LUCK GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

did you start prenatals?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Got my faint BFP at 9dpo


----------



## grace10209

morning blucky! how are you feeling miss preggo?????????????????????????? YAY!!

are you so excited!? i can't believe you are all set until November 5th now! thats so awesome! its also exciting because that is the day im hoping to test, that is if I O soon. 
we starting our bding today and will continue, im praying mondays appt goes well and I can do trigger that night or tues morning. So we will see. 

So, how do you feel? 

Dope, how are you? did AF "REALLY" come in full swing or was it just spotting?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank y'all so much. No I haven't started them yet, but I will go buy some today once I get off of work.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky did you get your BFP with clomid and ovidrel?


----------



## dopeyz414

She's here full force and then some... I go for baseline us tomorrow am, then start clomid


----------



## grace10209

Sounds great dope! Way to get right back into things! I LOVE IT:happydance::thumbup:

and yes as Dope said, blucky did clomid/ovidrel and then some !! 
we are working hard here! LOL

We are going to get our bfp's for thanksgiving!!! YES WE WILL!!

hopefully pitbullmommy gets hers in the next week, then me Nov 5/6 and then you dope around nov 20th.

yup, theres my prediction. oh and also on nov 5th blucky will see her little one safely in her uterus, growing away!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like that prediction :) LOL. I hope we all get our BFP's really soon :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi ladies! Grace I'm feeling quite crummy! No morning sickness yet but I have been unbelievably tired and just keep eating!! Oh, and really gassy ugh! 

The trigger I took was actually Pregnyl.... Pretty sure it's the same thing just a different brand. 

I'm still hoping for a sticky bean.... But I feel good about it. I might ask the doc if I can go back Friday just to make sure my betas still look good. 

Can't wait to see y'all's BFPs!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> She's here full force and then some... I go for baseline us tomorrow am, then start clomid

They do us while She's here? Good luck with that. So Sunday is first day of clomid?

DH and I bd sat and sun this weekend, cd10&11 just incase I o early, excited for US and bloodwork tomorrow although its going to make for a looong day while I wait at work for results.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace they don't tell you the results while you're there? He told us as he was doing it if they were the right size and what was what....


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace they don't tell you the results while you're there? He told us as he was doing it if they were the right size and what was what....

Really? I dont know what they are going to tell me, all I know is that when we booked the appt. the nurse said come in at 830a for US and bloodwork and then we will call you in the afternoon with "instructions". I dont really like the nurse at the RE office but thats ok. Anyway, so im not sure but I dont think its the RE that will do the US, its an ultrasound stonographer person. So, maybe they will tell me what size the follies are. The nurse also told me that they want my follies to be a certain size when i trigger but I can't remember what size she said :dohh::dohh:

guess we will just have to wait and see. Maybe what i'll do is call the nurse or ASK her while im there if they were the right size. we'll see:shrug:

just excited to be going tomorrow! and we got another bd in today, just incase i O early! SO HOPEFUL FOR THIS CYCLE! !!!!!!!!!!!

IM GOING TO GET PREGNANT WITH MY LITTLE RAINBOW BABY ! I JUST KNOW IT! AND HE/SHE WILL BE BORN HEALTHY AT THE END OF JULY! :happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace they will more than likely tell you the size of your follicles during the US... they did each time that I went in for mine. I think the best size for them to be is around 20-22mm... but mine were 17&18 and they had me trigger 12 hours later. so who knows... but I would plan on them letting you know what size they are during the appt, they just might have to call you back with your blood results. 

I am beyond cranky today... my job sucks... i hate them all and its frustrating! /end rant


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hey blucky, did you cramp before you found out you were pregnant? I've been having period like cramps lately. AF will probably show up in the next two weeks :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

no :( no cramps before my bfp


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay. That probably means I'm not pregnant then :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I only can try this one more month because we're low on money. :( this sucks really bad.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace they will more than likely tell you the size of your follicles during the US... they did each time that I went in for mine. I think the best size for them to be is around 20-22mm... but mine were 17&18 and they had me trigger 12 hours later. so who knows... but I would plan on them letting you know what size they are during the appt, they just might have to call you back with your blood results.
> 
> I am beyond cranky today... my job sucks... i hate them all and its frustrating! /end rant


yup that sounds right, i think the nurse said they want them to be 18-22 or something like that, i'll find out tomorrow and i'll definitly ask during the US how big they are!! so i can come here and update you before i get the "results and instructions" and im sure you are right, they will moreso be waiting on the blood work. so excited.
sorry about your job, but try not to let it bother you, just say to yourself, " I am finally pregnant, with a healthy little bean, NOTHING is going to upset me!":thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Okay. That probably means I'm not pregnant then :(


dont give up hope just yet. I had cramps when I got my bfp. remember every woman and every pregnancy is different. so dont give up until she arrives in full force. Did you start your prenatals? do you have to pay out of pocket for clomid and ovidrel?
Im praying for you girl.................... have faith.:hugs:


----------



## grace10209

just checked my notes from my last RE appt. Said they want follies to be 20-22mm.

fingers crossed!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes. I have to pay for all medicines and sonograms out of pocket :( my insurance only covered diagnosis.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull I know what you mean... I have paid EVERYTHING out of pocket and it has cost us a fortune.... just to get pg last month cost us about $650.

Grace they wanted my follies to be about that... but settled for them being a smidge smaller. I applied for a job at Childrens Place, where I can actually benefit from a discount. We will see if they call back, I applied online. We are fortunate enough to be in a position where I dont NEED to work... but I choose to to keep myself occupied... but I REFUSE to go to work everyday to a place that I hate, and where I feel like I get verbally assaulted by other employees. Its a pain in the @$$. Anyway, I am off to bed soon... Grace what time is your appt tomorrow? Remember, its OKAY if they arent quite big enough... mine werent the first time and I had to go back a second time before they were ready to trigger.... so if they arent quite ready DONT BE DISCOURAGED!!
Have a great night ladies! Tomorrow is Monday Funday!


----------



## Mossie

Hi girls,
Sorry to butt in here. I started 50mg of clomid and had a trigger shot last friday. I fall under the category of unexplained. I usually have quiet severe ovulation pains every month but I have had nothing after the ovidrel (ovitrelle) shot on Friday. Is this normal? Thanking ye in advance:)


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey Mossie and welcome! I typically don't ovulate on own... have pcos... I had lot of cramping and severe o pain... but bluckey didn't have any... so I believe they are both normal... when did you take the shot?


----------



## grace10209

Morning everyone and welcome mossie! 

So, had my US this morning, I was ready for 20mm follicle and to do my trigger tonight! But nope........she found right ovary and took a bunch of pics, then she couldn't find left ovary, she was looking around forever :shrug:
then she finally did it on the outside through my belly. She said sometimes its hard to find the ovary. So she finally found my left ovary, phew!! :wacko:

So, then I said how big are the follicles are they 20mm yet? and she said oh no, they aren't big enough to measure yet :saywhat: 
I was SOOOOOOO bummed! 

I mean, I KNOW that I need to be patient and I KNOW that this is the road I need to travel to get my healthy little bean, but Im just bummed out! I was really hoping to do trigger tomorrow and bd this week and then get bfp in early november ! :dohh:

but thats OK. I need to stay positive and patient!!!!!!! OMG 
If it takes a little while to get things "just right" then I need to be OK with that, I want my little one to be healthy and perfect so I dont want to rush things! :nope:

but im still kinda bummed. :(

Now I wait for them to call me this afternoon, they did bloodwork today too so once the RE reviews the bloodwork and US then they will tell me what to do next -


----------



## Mossie

dopeyz414 said:


> Hey Mossie and welcome! I typically don't ovulate on own... have pcos... I had lot of cramping and severe o pain... but bluckey didn't have any... so I believe they are both normal... when did you take the shot?

I took the shot last Friday (the 19th)! it's weird because normally I have terrible pain.


----------



## grace10209

Mossie
thats awesome you did the shot on the 19th, so you probably O'd on 20th. So, today you are 2dpo. which means you can test in like 9 days or so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!

when do you plan to start testing? how was the shot? I can't wait to get mine! 
did you have an US before they told you to take the shot?


----------



## Mossie

Hi grace10209, 
That is a bit of a bummer but like you said you want a healthy baby and it will be worth the wait!! Sometimes I feel like the only person going through this. TG for these forums. I don't feel so alone anymore.


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> Mossie
> thats awesome you did the shot on the 19th, so you probably O'd on 20th. So, today you are 2dpo. which means you can test in like 9 days or so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!
> 
> when do you plan to start testing? how was the shot? I can't wait to get mine!
> did you have an US before they told you to take the shot?

I haven't planned on testing at all!!!!! I am too chicken... The shot was fine no pain what so ever!! Didn't even feel a pinch. For some reason I am convinced I didn't ovulate because of the lack of the usual pain. Having said that all those months when I do ovulate and have a bad pain I get a BFN!! I had an ultrasound on wednesday two days before the shot. I only had one follicle at 12mm.


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Mossie
> thats awesome you did the shot on the 19th, so you probably O'd on 20th. So, today you are 2dpo. which means you can test in like 9 days or so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!
> 
> when do you plan to start testing? how was the shot? I can't wait to get mine!
> did you have an US before they told you to take the shot?
> 
> I haven't planned on testing at all!!!!! I am too chicken... The shot was fine no pain what so ever!! Didn't even feel a pinch. For some reason I am convinced I didn't ovulate because of the lack of the usual pain. Having said that all those months when I do ovulate and have a bad pain I get a BFN!! I had an ultrasound on wednesday two days before the shot. I only had one follicle at 12mm.Click to expand...


Wow,. ok so one follicle at 12mm and they still told you to do the shot on friday huh? thats interesting and gives me hope! so maybe they will have me go back this wednesday and hopefully they will be 12mm and then they will have ME do my shot on friday. oh I hope. It was funny, for a while there I didn't even think she was going to be able to find my left ovary! I was like what the heck, where is it? LOL
Yes i hear you on feeling alone, but these threads help tremedously - especially this one as we are all going through the exact same thing, clomid. ovidrel, testing. etc !!


----------



## Mossie

Wow,. ok so one follicle at 12mm and they still told you to do the shot on friday huh? thats interesting and gives me hope! so maybe they will have me go back this wednesday and hopefully they will be 12mm and then they will have ME do my shot on friday. oh I hope. It was funny, for a while there I didn't even think she was going to be able to find my left ovary! I was like what the heck, where is it? LOL
Yes i hear you on feeling alone, but these threads help tremedously - especially this one as we are all going through the exact same thing, clomid. ovidrel, testing. etc !![/QUOTE]

Well I am in Ireland the docs here might be a bit backwards;) 12mm is quite small but she seemed happy enough to do the trigger shot on Friday. TG she found the left ovary! LOL!


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> Wow,. ok so one follicle at 12mm and they still told you to do the shot on friday huh? thats interesting and gives me hope! so maybe they will have me go back this wednesday and hopefully they will be 12mm and then they will have ME do my shot on friday. oh I hope. It was funny, for a while there I didn't even think she was going to be able to find my left ovary! I was like what the heck, where is it? LOL
> Yes i hear you on feeling alone, but these threads help tremedously - especially this one as we are all going through the exact same thing, clomid. ovidrel, testing. etc !!

Well I am in Ireland the docs here might be a bit backwards;) 12mm is quite small but she seemed happy enough to do the trigger shot on Friday. TG she found the left ovary! LOL![/QUOTE]


ya it was wierd! she was looking around for a while, inside and then decided to try outside???!??!! :saywhat: I was starting to think maybe I only had one ovary :wacko::haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Moss I never have O pain so I'm afraid I'm no help.... But maybe the trigger just made it easier for your body and if you didn't have to work as hard to O maybe you didn't feel it? I dunno just a guess... 

And grace what did I tell you about it being early?? It took 2 u/s before mine were ready so BE PATIENT it will happen!! 

I took my hubby to the airport this am bc he's in TX all week for work... Booo but its his last week of training so that's a positive at least!


----------



## grace10209

So Mossie, what did they tell you to do next? just call them once you get BFP or AF????
I am a crazy person and I would probably start testing on 9dpo. I bought a ton of wondfos from amazon and I like torturing myself :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

12 mm is small! They are supposed to grow 2mm every 24 hours tho... Grace don't be surprised or discouraged if you have to wait til the end of the week or next Monday!! 

Moss where in Ireland? I spent 2 weeks in Ireland in 2006 and absolutely LOVED it!! My ex husband is from there so we were visiting.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Moss I never have O pain so I'm afraid I'm no help.... But maybe the trigger just made it easier for your body and if you didn't have to work as hard to O maybe you didn't feel it? I dunno just a guess...
> 
> And grace what did I tell you about it being early?? It took 2 u/s before mine were ready so BE PATIENT it will happen!!
> 
> I took my hubby to the airport this am bc he's in TX all week for work... Booo but its his last week of training so that's a positive at least!

I know, I know, see remember all those posts several pages back when I said you guys are going to have to be my cheerleaders and calm me down in the future. :dohh: Well, its just the beginning of that! OY THANK YOU for continuing to tell me that its OK and its TOO EARLY and that i'll have to go back. I really really appreciate it. So, do you think they'll have me go back on wednesday then?


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...-9BF7-B702464F2C34-21495-00001052A0151768.jpg

This is from this morning and I LOVE how dark it is!!


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> So Mossie, what did they tell you to do next? just call them once you get BFP or AF????
> I am a crazy person and I would probably start testing on 9dpo. I bought a ton of wondfos from amazon and I like torturing myself :haha:

I am going back on Friday for a day 21 progesterone and then back next Tuesday for another US!! I never do a pregnancy test!! I just always know if AF is about to arrive...This month might be a different story though!


----------



## bluckycharmed

More than likely they will want to check them every 48 hours... I didn't have blood work during my us though so when I left the first day I scheduled my second but it was 3 days after my first us.


----------



## Mossie

bluckycharmed said:


> https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...-9BF7-B702464F2C34-21495-00001052A0151768.jpg
> 
> This is from this morning and I LOVE how dark it is!!

OMG congrats that is just a wonderful sight!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Moss I tested out the trigger then got my BFP at 9dpo.... I am a POAS addict and couldn't wait


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...97A7-287AF96F5B64-9487-000007D65D69A0FD-1.jpg

Grace this is for u. Pardon the French.


----------



## Mossie

bluckycharmed said:


> 12 mm is small! They are supposed to grow 2mm every 24 hours tho... Grace don't be surprised or discouraged if you have to wait til the end of the week or next Monday!!
> 
> Moss where in Ireland? I spent 2 weeks in Ireland in 2006 and absolutely LOVED it!! My ex husband is from there so we were visiting.

The west coast of Ireland a city called Limerick!! What part of the emerald Isle were you in???


----------



## grace10209

Ok thanks for the info blucky on supposed to grow 2mm every 24hrs. THANK YOU.

Mossie, my guess is that my RE will have me do the same as yours although I am not 100% certain as Im not there just yet! 

Blucky, I can't see your test because im at work but im sure its BEAUTIFUL!!! so very excited for you hun and soon enough we WILL ALL be pregnant together on here! can't wait!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...97A7-287AF96F5B64-9487-000007D65D69A0FD-1.jpg
> 
> Grace this is for u. Pardon the French.

I can't open it, will have to wait til tonight when I get home!!!


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> Ok thanks for the info blucky on supposed to grow 2mm every 24hrs. THANK YOU.
> 
> Mossie, my guess is that my RE will have me do the same as yours although I am not 100% certain as Im not there just yet!
> 
> Blucky, I can't see your test because im at work but im sure its BEAUTIFUL!!! so very excited for you hun and soon enough we WILL ALL be pregnant together on here! can't wait!

Oh hopefully we will all be pregnant together!! My work day is almost over here TG!! I hate Mondays!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

We stayed in a town called garristown near ashebourne about 45 min from Dublin.... Went all I've the country tho while we were there. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Mossie

bluckycharmed said:


> We stayed in a town called garristown near ashebourne about 45 min from Dublin.... Went all I've the country tho while we were there. It's gorgeous!!

Oh fab!! Ireland is beautiful but the weather is NOT!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hate Mondays too... But I will <3 2 Mondays from today when I get my first ultrasound! I am waiting for my bio lab to start... We have our mid term exam... I hope we get to go home after that!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think we got lucky when we were there in may because it only rained in the mornings before 9 and it was beautiful.


----------



## Mossie

bluckycharmed said:


> I hate Mondays too... But I will <3 2 Mondays from today when I get my first ultrasound! I am waiting for my bio lab to start...
> 
> We have our mid term exam... I hope we get to go home after that!

So exciting!! What are you studying?? I am a sciencey person too! I did a degree and a masters in Chemistry!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

iPod at my signature when it says only 247 days to go and this DAMN this is gonna be a LONG 247 days!! I can't wait til I start showing and can feel the baby move!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I look* not iPod.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Studying surgical technology to work in the operating room! My bio is basic anatomy and physiology... Pretty easy class!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> iPod at my signature when it says only 247 days to go and this DAMN this is gonna be a LONG 247 days!! I can't wait til I start showing and can feel the baby move!!

that will be awesome blucky!!! soon enough girl!


----------



## Mossie

bluckycharmed said:


> Studying surgical technology to work in the operating room! My bio is basic anatomy and physiology... Pretty easy class!

Wow sounds interesting!! More so than Chemistry anyway...


----------



## grace10209

blucky, how are you feeling? are you going back to the dr on friday or waiting til nov 5th?


----------



## grace10209

So RE just called. They want me to go back in on Wednesday at 7am for bloodwork and ultrasound. They said I had a few follicles on right ovary but they were small so they are hoping for a better response by Wed.


----------



## dopeyz414

Wow... I missed a lot this am... lol

Mossie... I went to Ireland in 2005... stopped in Limerick City on way to Kilfinane... we had lunch and walked around a bit... 

I'm surprised they had you trigger so early, typically they want follie to be at least 18mm prior to trigger...
Ovulation can be 24-36... well as late as 40 hrs after... you may have ovulated during night and didn't feel. I'm glad they are doing a progesterone test that will verify ovulation.

Grace... stay stong! I had to go back a couple times as well before trigger...
I actually didn't go yesterday, I don't like driving in city alone and bf had to work, so went this am... I start clomid tonight... I go back next mon for 1st follie ck...

Bluckey-congrats and it will be here before you know it!!


----------



## grace10209

thanks dope. gotta stay strong. So glad we have eachother, all of us, for support. 

what size were your follies everyone when they gave you the "ok" to trigger? 

wondering if im going to need to go back again on friday? :shrug:
guess there is no way to know until wednesdays results.


----------



## dopeyz414

Mine were 17 & 18... but waited 1 day then did trigger so ther were approx... 19 & 20... I order softcups from online so I'm gonna try them this time... hopefully they will work!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Mine had too be 18mm or bigger. Last time I had one 21mm and one 17mm and one 14mm I had to wait until the next day to do the ovidrel so the 17mm could catch up


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I feel a little better today than I normally do... craving fried foods and hot sauce... which I normally RARELY eat! I always seem to be hungry, then I eat (sometimes very little) and then feel really full and uncomfortable!

Dopey I used soft cups and I definitely think that they helped me! 

Grace I dont think that I am going to the doc until the ultrasound...as long as I keep feeling good/decent then I will wait until November 5....although the wait will be brutal!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9-pregnant-our-first-nugget.html#post22381929

Theres a link to the journal I started...hope you girls decide to check it out!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Mine were 17 & 18... but waited 1 day then did trigger so ther were approx... 19 & 20... I order softcups from online so I'm gonna try them this time... hopefully they will work!

Great idea dope, I put butt under pillow for 15-20 min and then put softcup in right before im going to get up. I TRY to not go pee for at least 30 min or so and I leave the softcup in for a few hrs!


----------



## grace10209

Thanks for the info on how big your follies were. Here's hoping mine are decent by Wednesday but not sure if they will grow that much in 48 hrs? im probably going to have to go back again Friday morning, which is fine!

good luck to you pitbull mommy, when are you testing?????????? or are you waiting til you go to dr? how many dpo are you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you. :) I am testing Wednesday. If it was up to me I wouldn't test unless I missed a period because I hate taking pregnancy tests. But I have to take one Wednesday and if its negative I have to stop taking my progesterone pill. And I am 9 or 10 days dpo. I don't even feel pregnant so I doubt I am. I have been having period like cramps so AF will probably show soon. Even though AF isn't suppose to show until the 30th.


----------



## bluckycharmed

uuuuggghhhhh this heartburn is KILLING me!!


----------



## Mossie

dopeyz414 said:


> Wow... I missed a lot this am... lol
> 
> Mossie... I went to Ireland in 2005... stopped in Limerick City on way to Kilfinane... we had lunch and walked around a bit...
> 
> I'm surprised they had you trigger so early, typically they want follie to be at least 18mm prior to trigger...
> Ovulation can be 24-36... well as late as 40 hrs after... you may have ovulated during night and didn't feel. I'm glad they are doing a progesterone test that will verify ovulation.
> 
> Grace... stay stong! I had to go back a couple times as well before trigger...
> I actually didn't go yesterday, I don't like driving in city alone and bf had to work, so went this am... I start clomid tonight... I go back next mon for 1st follie ck...
> 
> Bluckey-congrats and it will be here before you know it!!

Do you have relatives in Kilfinane? Ya, after reading all of your post I am a little miffed wondering why she did do the shot early. She is known to be the best OBGYN in the country so I hope to God she knows what she is doing!! Maybe I did ovulate during the night but the pain I normally get is so severe I think I would wake up if I did ovulate during the night. Maybe the shot helped the pain in some way.....


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I test tomorrow. I am sooooooooo nervous, I probably will have trouble sleeping tonight. :/


----------



## grace10209

Oh pittbull IM HOPING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!! think positive!


----------



## grace10209

Question for you ladies:

I am cd13, we bd on cd10 & cd11, we skipped cd12&13 and will start again tomorrow, you think thats ok? I mean, yesterday my follies weren't even big enough to measure so I dont think they grew large enough overnight right? and as long as we bd again tomorrow, we should be fine. We also plan to bd 3 days in a row once I take trigger.

I wanna take trigger now!!!!!!:brat::brat::brat:


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> uuuuggghhhhh this heartburn is KILLING me!!

enjoy it girl, embrace it, be thankful for it!!! Think of all the ladies that would kill for heartburn and to be sick! I know you are thankful and Im soooo happy for you that you are pregnant! :happydance::happydance:

Do you have any other symptoms yet? how far along are you now? and what will you be when you go for us?


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> Question for you ladies:
> 
> I am cd13, we bd on cd10 & cd11, we skipped cd12&13 and will start again tomorrow, you think thats ok? I mean, yesterday my follies weren't even big enough to measure so I dont think they grew large enough overnight right? and as long as we bd again tomorrow, we should be fine. We also plan to bd 3 days in a row once I take trigger.
> 
> I wanna take trigger now!!!!!!:brat::brat::brat:

Sounds good to me! I was very sick today I threw up twice and was very nauseous:( I wonder is the trigger shot causing this?


----------



## Mossie

Pitbull mommy said:


> I test tomorrow. I am sooooooooo nervous, I probably will have trouble sleeping tonight. :/

The very best of luck to you:)


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies:
> 
> I am cd13, we bd on cd10 & cd11, we skipped cd12&13 and will start again tomorrow, you think thats ok? I mean, yesterday my follies weren't even big enough to measure so I dont think they grew large enough overnight right? and as long as we bd again tomorrow, we should be fine. We also plan to bd 3 days in a row once I take trigger.
> 
> I wanna take trigger now!!!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> Sounds good to me! I was very sick today I threw up twice and was very nauseous:( I wonder is the trigger shot causing this?Click to expand...


how many dpo are you? implantation occurs around 7ish dpo but i dont think you would feel MS until 4-5 weeks preg ??


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> Mossie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies:
> 
> I am cd13, we bd on cd10 & cd11, we skipped cd12&13 and will start again tomorrow, you think thats ok? I mean, yesterday my follies weren't even big enough to measure so I dont think they grew large enough overnight right? and as long as we bd again tomorrow, we should be fine. We also plan to bd 3 days in a row once I take trigger.
> 
> I wanna take trigger now!!!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> Sounds good to me! I was very sick today I threw up twice and was very nauseous:( I wonder is the trigger shot causing this?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many dpo are you? implantation occurs around 7ish dpo but i dont think you would feel MS until 4-5 weeks preg ??Click to expand...


It's definitely not MS. It has to be related to the trigger shot! Very annoying:(


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I think you are fine not BD on those days that you missed. My DH and I only BD the day of the trigger and 2 days after so I think you should be fine:winkwink:... the practice never hurts though! I just wouldnt waste your softcups and stuff til the day of or day before you trigger.

The only other symptoms I have are EXTREME fatigue, frequently (and I mean frequently) peeing, and I am a little more emotional or sensitive than I normally am. There can be a few reasons for that though.. I was on an antidepressant until I found out I was pg so it could be because I stopped taking that.

I have not had any morning/evening sickness yet...thankfully... but based on what I have read it says that I should expect it over the next 2 weeks. That is going to make my 8am MWF classes interesting haha. 

According to my little app thingie I am 4 weeks and 6 days... will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I have my US on November 5, and will be almost 7 weeks then (2 days shy). I cant wait... I hope that they give me a picture... I will request one for sure! I will post one as soon as I get one.

How are are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Mossie said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Question for you ladies:
> 
> I am cd13, we bd on cd10 & cd11, we skipped cd12&13 and will start again tomorrow, you think thats ok? I mean, yesterday my follies weren't even big enough to measure so I dont think they grew large enough overnight right? and as long as we bd again tomorrow, we should be fine. We also plan to bd 3 days in a row once I take trigger.
> 
> I wanna take trigger now!!!!!!:brat::brat::brat:
> 
> Sounds good to me! I was very sick today I threw up twice and was very nauseous:( I wonder is the trigger shot causing this?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many dpo are you? implantation occurs around 7ish dpo but i dont think you would feel MS until 4-5 weeks preg ??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's definitely not MS. It has to be related to the trigger shot! Very annoying:(Click to expand...

What is MS? morning sickness?


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace I think you are fine not BD on those days that you missed. My DH and I only BD the day of the trigger and 2 days after so I think you should be fine:winkwink:... the practice never hurts though! I just wouldnt waste your softcups and stuff til the day of or day before you trigger.
> 
> The only other symptoms I have are EXTREME fatigue, frequently (and I mean frequently) peeing, and I am a little more emotional or sensitive than I normally am. There can be a few reasons for that though.. I was on an antidepressant until I found out I was pg so it could be because I stopped taking that.
> 
> I have not had any morning/evening sickness yet...thankfully... but based on what I have read it says that I should expect it over the next 2 weeks. That is going to make my 8am MWF classes interesting haha.
> 
> According to my little app thingie I am 4 weeks and 6 days... will be 5 weeks tomorrow. I have my US on November 5, and will be almost 7 weeks then (2 days shy). I cant wait... I hope that they give me a picture... I will request one for sure! I will post one as soon as I get one.
> 
> How are are you lovely ladies doing?

Hi Blucky 
what antidepressant were you on? i ask because I am on a low dose of zoloft,
for anxiety attacks. I take 25mg, and the lowest recommended dose it 50mg so its probably not even doing anything, just in my head. :wacko:
I asked my OB and PCP about this even before I got my last bfp and they said zoloft was the safest to be on and that they have tons of patients on it. 
I think once I get my bfp I might stop taking, do every other day for a few days and then stop. ? I was on 50 and when I got my bfp last time I told them i wanted to try going off, so we started the "tapering off" process, which is why im on 25 mg, when I found out the LO wasn't going to make it I never stopped taking the 25mg. Did you taper down slowlY?


----------



## grace10209

yes MS is morning sickness. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I was on zoloft too...100mg. I thought mine was for anxiety but when I went off it I got some crazy bouts of depression. I need to call the doc... I just stopped all together because there are all these commercials about how it causes birth defects so I dunno :shrug:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I called and left a message. From what I have read maybe it wasnt such a good idea to just stop taking it cold turkey.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace I was on zoloft too...100mg. I thought mine was for anxiety but when I went off it I got some crazy bouts of depression. I need to call the doc... I just stopped all together because there are all these commercials about how it causes birth defects so I dunno :shrug:

holy crap! you should NEVER just stop cold turkey like that?!?!??
very bad for your system. when did you stop? yikes. you need to SLOWLY taper off.


----------



## grace10209

I dont mean to scare you blucky, so I hope my post didn't.....but please, promise that you will NEVER do any medications changes like that on your own again. you really need to always talk to your doctor first and be monitored while doing changes during pregnancy. 

your body is used to a certain level of meds so you shouldn't just 100% stop them out of the blue, you need to slowly taper down. when did you stop them? 
if you were on 100mg, you should have gone 
down to 75 for 7-10days
then 50 for 7-10days
then 25 for 7-10days
then 25 every other day for 7 days
then stop 

It might be fine but im glad you called them to see. 

BOTH my doctor and PCP said of course they prefer you to NOT be on anything BUT they would much rather a HEALTHY, CALM, pregnant pt on zoloft then someone not on it at all when they really need to be. As that can harm the baby too. you know? They told me if I wanted to try to go off that I had to taper and that i should let them know if im feeling like i need it again. I was on 50 and tapered down to 25 and just stayed there.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I know I know it was not a good idea. When the doc calls back I will see what they say but overall I have felt pretty good since.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I know I know it was not a good idea. When the doc calls back I will see what they say but overall I have felt pretty good since.

thats good. maybe it will be fine, gotta remember every doctor is different, and every person reacts differently to meds....but I remember my doc being specific about the tapering down. Just keep in mind that if you "feel" you need to go back on a low dose, it is ok. Although I am with you 10000000% in not wanting to. I get panic attacks, I have only had 5 in my life, but they are HORRIBLE. They started in my early 30's - so bizarre, anyway, i too want to stop the zoloft and maybe i should go down to 25 mg every other day now that we are talking about it. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think me and my MIL are going to check out babies r us today. When she gets off work.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I think me and my MIL are going to check out babies r us today. When she gets off work.

thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I can't tell you how thrilled I am for you that you and your MIL get along so well!

I've already started looking at stuff online, crib, carseat/stroller, etc. yay!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am having pretty intense cramps today. :( Everytime I feel a cramp I think AF has showed. It's weird that I'm cramping so early cause AF isnt suppose to show for a week.


----------



## grace10209

maybe its NOT af girl!??!?! maybe you are pregnant!!! 

Im sooo excited for you, you are testing in the morning right?????
Im going to say a little prayer for you -


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope I'm pregnant. But it sure does feel like Period cramps. Yes I am testing tomorrow morning before I get ready for work. Thank you for praying for me. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull I hope that you get your BFP!!

Started a registry at babies r us... so excited! They have tons of cute stuff!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you blucky. I will tell y'all the results tomorrow. If its negative its going to ruin my whole day tomorrow. :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dont let it ruin your day.... like Grace always says, IF this isnt your cycle, maybe the next one is... YOU WILL GET PREGGO! You all will! and we will all be big fat bump buddies together!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If it doesn't happen this time I only have one more time too try. :( that's why I'm so stressed about it. :(


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> If it doesn't happen this time I only have one more time too try. :( that's why I'm so stressed about it. :(


what do you mean you only have one more time to try? you can always try naturally........ people get BFP all the time when they are "on a break" before they do IVF. so you never know. DONT GIVE UP HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I only have enough money to try one more time. And I don't ovulate on my own, so I won't be able to get pregnant with out it. Me and my husband were trying 3 years before I decided to go to the fertility doctor. And my doctor said I probably only have 2 more years to try to have a kid.


----------



## bluckycharmed

How old are you? Drs are full of sh*t sometimes... you can ovulate without medicine there are plenty of natural remedies that women who dont O use...One in particular is soy isoflaves or something like that...you can buy it just about anywhere. Also, if you only need to ov, then clomid isnt very expensive out of pocket. You just might have to skip all the fancy ultrasound stuff or whatever. Where there is a WILL there is a WAY.... Just remember that.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

24. And I can afford the medicine, it's just the sonograms that are too much.


----------



## grace10209

Ditto what blucky said 100%

Gotta keep positive girl :)

We all do.....


----------



## bluckycharmed

well then that is all you really need... sonograms are way expensive... my doc charges $190 a pop.


----------



## bluckycharmed

im hungry but I cant decide what i want!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well if I don't have sonograms then how will I know if my follicles are ready for the trigger?


----------



## bluckycharmed

you might not need to trigger. I recommend looking some stuff up online about conceiving without that stuff naturally... how long are your cycles? if you ovulate, then you will have a period, and if you have a period then you can get preggo. do you temp? if not it might be a good idea to start.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My cycles are short. I don't know how long they are. Like the month before last my period was on the 2nd and this last period came on the 30th. Every month the days keep going down. I never start on the exact same day. It's always earlier than the month before.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My amh blood work came back low it was only 0.2 and the normal level is 1.0


----------



## bluckycharmed

if I were you, I would start charting. That way you can get to know yourself.


----------



## Mossie

Pitbull am I right in thinking you are testing the week before AF is due?? Can you get a positive result that early? Am I being a bit stupid?? Best of luck to you. I did a test this morning to see if the trigger shot has left and it was negative so looks like it has left my body (5 days after the shot). You wouldn't think it yesterday I was so sick. Anyway, fingers crossed for you. Is fearr de luck a thabhairt duit! (good luck in gaelic)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky got hers 9 dpo. But I think it's too early to test for me. I took a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative :( hopefully its just to early to tell. Even on the first response pregnancy test it says 5 days before your missed period. And it says only 60% of women test positive that early. I don't feel pregnant at all. I just feel tired but that's probably because AF is about to show.


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> Pitbull am I right in thinking you are testing the week before AF is due?? Can you get a positive result that early? Am I being a bit stupid?? Best of luck to you. I did a test this morning to see if the trigger shot has left and it was negative so looks like it has left my body (5 days after the shot). You wouldn't think it yesterday I was so sick. Anyway, fingers crossed for you. Is fearr de luck a thabhairt duit! (good luck in gaelic)

this is good to know. 5 days after trigger it was negative*, BLUCKY, *how many days after your trigger did you get a negative???


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Blucky got hers 9 dpo. But I think it's too early to test for me. I took a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative :( hopefully its just to early to tell. Even on the first response pregnancy test it says 5 days before your missed period. And it says only 60% of women test positive that early. I don't feel pregnant at all. I just feel tired but that's probably because AF is about to show.

Pitbullmommy
I definitly agree with Blucky, start charting, buy the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility", you can get it on amazon. Then go to tcoyf website and you can chart there, that is where my charts are from and its 100% free, see my charts in my signature, THEN you can learn all there is to know about charting and temping, its a site like this one and there are amazing woman on there that will answer your questions, but you shouldn't have many after you get the book and read it over, take notes, highlight, thats what I did.
*YOU MUST THINK POSITIVE! *YOU WILL GET YOUR BFP AND YOU DONT 'NEED' ULTRASOUNDS. You can buy a ton of opk's from amazon that are cheap and as soon as you get a positive, then you can trigger. Like Blucky said, there is always a way. I learned a ton from that book and from the website, there are tons of charts in the galleries so you can see
*bfp charts
* late O charts
* clomid charts
* annovulatory charts
etc etc etc, its great.


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> Pitbull am I right in thinking you are testing the week before AF is due?? Can you get a positive result that early? Am I being a bit stupid?? Best of luck to you. I did a test this morning to see if the trigger shot has left and it was negative so looks like it has left my body (5 days after the shot). You wouldn't think it yesterday I was so sick. Anyway, fingers crossed for you. Is fearr de luck a thabhairt duit! (good luck in gaelic)

My guess is you can test for pregnancy is 5 days or so, but didn't you say you were going back in for blood work anyway?


----------



## grace10209

Blucky,

would you mind telling me: 
The date you triggered
The date you got negative of preg test
The date you got BFP! 

Thank you.

AFM, had my US this morning, Right ovary showed several follicles, one measuring 12mm and the others were slightly smaller, the Left (again couldn't find it:wacko:) so had to do through my belly.......has many but all small.
So, my guess is that Im going to need to go back again on Friday for another US. So, now im wondering, if I go back on Friday and its say 14mm, do you think they will make me wait until Monday and go back again?? Working on my patience...........this is going to help me for whats to come, i just know it. lol :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace you are demanding this morning!! Haha JK..

I triggered on 10/4 (CD16)
Tested neg 10/11(CD23)
BFP 10/14 (CD26)
Digital test didn't pick it up til about 10/17 or so. There are pics of my tests in my journal.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace you are demanding this morning!! Haha JK..
> 
> I triggered on 10/4 (CD16)
> Tested neg 10/11(CD23)
> BFP 10/14 (CD26)
> Digital test didn't pick it up til about 10/17 or so. There are pics of my tests in my journal.

*
THANK YOU!!!!!! * :thumbup: This helps me for my future insanity.........lol
what do you think about my follies? i'll probably go back on friday right? my guess is they'll only be maybe 14-15 by then? so do you think they'll have me trigger over weekend or some back monday for another us? :dohh:


----------



## bluckycharmed

So Monday they couldn't measure it and today they were12mm right?


----------



## bluckycharmed

When did u take clomid? (Which days) what cd are you on?


----------



## grace10209

Yes Monday they were not big enough to measure, today cd14 they were 12mm, i took 100clomid days 3-7.


----------



## Mossie

I am getting blood tests done on Friday!! Day 21 progesterone!!


----------



## grace10209

I'm going to get there Blucky! I just know I am. Thanks for walking me through this! I can't wait to be pregnant again! Here's to thinking positive!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> I am getting blood tests done on Friday!! Day 21 progesterone!!

So, I dont know much about that. What do they want cd21 progesterone to be if you are getting a bfp?? do you know?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, Friday I think your follies might measure around 16mm based on average growth... My guess is they might have you trigger sat/Sunday... But it's hard to say. Every doc seems different. 

I dunno what they want prog to be after you get a BFP but I know if its low they recommend progesterone suppositories. Mine was ok, though I don't know the level. Also I've heard they can test prog to determine if u really ovulated or not.


----------



## bluckycharmed

What y'all think of my Appleseed? Hehe


----------



## grace10209

just found my answer

https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, I think your appleseed is just perfect!! I love it and I am so so so very excited for you girl! Im so excited we all get to experience this together. and go through pregnancy together! hehehehehe


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace does your re office do weekend us? You will likely go fri... its possible there will be a jump but if still on small side then they may have you go back sat/sun depending...

Last cycle I went in on cd10 (Friday) and had 2... 11.5 and 15 I went back on cd12 (sun) and they were 17/18... since my ovidrel was getting delivered mon I took triger mon... but my point is I had one go from 11.5 to 17 in 2 days....


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace does your re office do weekend us? You will likely go fri... its possible there will be a jump but if still on small side then they may have you go back sat/sun depending...
> 
> Last cycle I went in on cd10 (Friday) and had 2... 11.5 and 15 I went back on cd12 (sun) and they were 17/18... since my ovidrel was getting delivered mon I took triger mon... but my point is I had one go from 11.5 to 17 in 2 days....

Nice dope!! :thumbup: *Thank you* for sharing that possibility! 
Here's hoping my kids grow to size by Friday. hehehehehe yes there is another office that they have and its open on Saturday, its about 1hr away though. Hopefully, I'll grow by Friday and they will tell me to trigger saturday morning, then we'll be :sex: Saturday and Sunday!! and Maybe monday too.
DH is getting all excited, saying we should do it multiple times per day on sat/sun, but Im thinking more then once / day wouldn't be good for :spermy: right? lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, how many days before your missed period did you get your BFP?


----------



## grace10209

she was 9dpo and 10days post trigger, how many days past trigger are you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

13 days after trigger


----------



## grace10209

Wierd question, did you guys cut out coffee during this phase? My plan is once I get my bfp, I will go down to 1 cup per day, but Im wondering if you did anything on coffee while ttc?

Oh Im praying my follies have grown by Friday and we can trigger sat morning! But if not, THATS OK TOO, I am going to just need what I need to do, to get my healthy little rainbow baby. patience is a virtue......


----------



## bluckycharmed

Expected AF on a Thurs, got a faint positive on Sunday and a much darker BFP on monday. 

Grace I have cut down to 1 cup of coffee per day, when I used to drink at least 3-4. Doc told me 1 should be fine... I have started drinking more caffeine free drinks throughout the day as well vs indulging my addiction to mt dew. 

After my trigger my DH and I just BD whenever we felt like it... so it didnt feel forced. The first time (Thurs night) it felt kind of unnatural (for us) and forced so we spent the rest of the weekend just having fun! I know that we conceived on that Saturday... I dont know how, I just have a very strong feeling is was one of those :spermy: that got the eggy!


----------



## dopeyz414

Well... I don't drink coffee... I do drink diet coke and I'm trying to limit myself now so gradually. I don't wanna get headaches from lack of caffeine.

Just remember... don't stress! I think you will be ok for fri!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

^^ what dopey said...


----------



## grace10209

Thanks Dope and Blucky!! :hugs: 

I love us! :thumbup: LOL

Im a nut, I think im still having "emotional" side effects from the clomid :dohh:

oh boy, its only going to intensify from here im sure... :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

You're not crazy, that clomid messed with my head for days afterward!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So blucky you missed your period on a Thursday and tested the Sunday and Monday after? I still drink coffee, if I get my BFP I will cut down.


----------



## bluckycharmed

No I tested the Sunday/Monday before I missed it... I was too impatient to wait.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I have an appt with my doc tomorrow bout the Zoloft to discuss stuff and my pregnancy. She's my family doc so I'm not quite sure if she will want to do anything else... Maybe blood work and I'm gonna ask for a flu shot


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I have an appt with my doc tomorrow bout the Zoloft to discuss stuff and my pregnancy. She's my family doc so I'm not quite sure if she will want to do anything else... Maybe blood work and I'm gonna ask for a flu shot

Sounds good girl. I spoke to my "future" OB and my pcp about it when I got my bfp last time. They both said they have had MANY woman on it and go all 40 weeks and then breastfeed with no issues.

I am on 25mg which is less than the minimum therapuetic dose, the lowest they give is 50 but I got to 25 when weaning off. I think im going to just stay on the 25, it may be doing nothing, but i dont wanna go off and then back on, so i think i'll just keep it for now. Once I am "released" to my OB, i will let her know and see what she says at that point. 

and yes, get the flu shot. :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

I just went for a walk to the gift shop to get some gum and I saw one of my docs wives in the hallway. SHe was here with her 6 month old son for his shot appointment. OMG she let me hold him , it was 5 minutes of heaven :cloud9: 

I can't even imagine what it will be like to hold MY OWN child, that DH and I made...........OMG!!! :cry:

Ohhh, i can't wait! come on little follies, lets get this process moving! mama is ready!!!!! lol


----------



## grace10209

So Re just called. going back friday morning at 645am for bloodwork and US. But we knew that already! Praying for my follies...


----------



## grace10209

Called the nurse back because I have 1000 questions. She said they usually like to see at least 15mm follicles, but that my RE had in my notes that she wanted mine to be 20-22mm before trigger. She said, we will see what happens on Friday but that they will likely have me go back on Sunday or Monday.........I guess they have a few offices and that they are open all weekend.


----------



## dopeyz414

Mossie- no relatives in Kilfinane, just rented a cottage there for a week then did a triving tour for a week... it was so pretty and I loved it!

Hey... when you all take the clomid do you feel twinges in ovaries? Just curious... I do but last time I felt cramping and twinges the entire time... curious if its just me...

Pitbull mommy-where are you from? I don't ovulate either and was curious where you get meds? I take generic clomid- which most drs perscribe anyways but at walmart is $9 for 5 50mg tabs... $18 for 10 50mg tabs... just sharing because the fertility pharmacy that was recommended to me was significantly more-even for generic... 

Bluckey haven't checked out journal yet but will... just been crazy few days...

Grace gl fri am... lmk what there up too? I go mon for my 1st follie ck...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am from Texas. And I take the generic one also. I go to cvs pharmacy and I believe it is $19 for 5 50mg and like $35 for 10 50mg. Maybe I should start going to Walmart and getting it. Does your insurance cover it? Mine doesn't. Do you take ovidrel? If so how much is it at Walmart? Mine is $115 Every time.


----------



## grace10209

Wow dope first follie check already!?! Damn that was quick! Awesome!! :)


----------



## dopeyz414

Ummm... Fortunately I live in MA and insureance co are required to cover some fertility costs... but because lowest copay is 25... I don't go through insurance so not sure but it covers ovidrel... there's a 50 copay... but its lower than if I pd for it... I get it through village fertility pharmacy... they ship it to me, my understanding is that walmart has to order it and timing can be tricky so I didn't go through them... id say call the walmart nearest you and get some prices... may be worth it to you!

Yes grace but its only day 11 so I will mostlikely go back on wed... then hopefully we can bdstarting halloween!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Sorry don't go through insurance for clomid...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah. Cvs has to order ovidrel and it usually takes 2 days for them to get it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I was looking on village fertility pharmacy's website and I couldn't find any fertility medicine other than fertilaid or whatever it's called


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey I never feel/have felt squat in my ovaries.. cept when I had holes drilled into them... want to see a pic of the holes they made? haha

Pitbull i ordered some fertilaid previously but it never worked for me... lots of women swear by it. 

Grace, make sure you post your follie size!!


----------



## Mossie

dopeyz414 said:


> Mossie- no relatives in Kilfinane, just rented a cottage there for a week then did a triving tour for a week... it was so pretty and I loved it!
> 
> Hey... when you all take the clomid do you feel twinges in ovaries? Just curious... I do but last time I felt cramping and twinges the entire time... curious if its just me...
> 
> Pitbull mommy-where are you from? I don't ovulate either and was curious where you get meds? I take generic clomid- which most drs perscribe anyways but at walmart is $9 for 5 50mg tabs... $18 for 10 50mg tabs... just sharing because the fertility pharmacy that was recommended to me was significantly more-even for generic...
> 
> Bluckey haven't checked out journal yet but will... just been crazy few days...
> 
> Grace gl fri am... lmk what there up too? I go mon for my 1st follie ck...

I definitely feel a lot of twinges!! I woke up this morning with a pain in my left ovary but it was gone after 30 minutes!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Maybe my ovaries are numb:wacko:

Grace did you go to bed early last night? hehe


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I am going to ask my doc today if she can take blood and do a beta while I am there... just to humor myself haha


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The day after I take ovidrel I cramp.


----------



## grace10209

Sounds good on the beta check blucky, I would = why not? 

Praying for a big follicle size tomorrow and that its my last appt before trigger, but we will see, Im just so eager to get there, I know i shouldn't "rush" things. I want this BFP to be RIGHT and in the RIGHT spot and this baby to stick, so I should be patient and NOT rush it, its just V E R Y hard. :haha: :wacko: 

Hubby and I had a chat last night about bding as he wants to bd everysingle day of our lives :wacko: and I dont..... I feel kinda bad about it. :shrug: plus im emotional, anyway, i feel like a jerk that I dont wanna bd as much as he does.
Do any of you feel that way? I mean, forget about baby making time, i just mean Sex for Sex. :blush:

how often do you want to? or do you? :blush:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

AF still hasn't came. As much as I've been cramping the past week, I figured it would have already came. I haven't been cramping as much today though.


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace- unfortunately my situation is reversed... I want it more fequently than bf... he would be fine with 1 every wk/10 days... I'm more 3 times a wk... but wait a few yrs... women hit sexual peak later... I used to be like you...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband doesn't like when I tell him when we have to BD, he says its awkward and not enjoyable. It really makes me mad because we are in this together and he should want to know when we have to BD. he makes me feel like I'm in this alone. Has any of your husbands acted this way?


----------



## dopeyz414

Pitbull mommy- I had af like cramps from the time I took shot til I got af 2 days late... although I have read that some people get cramping on in early preg that feels like af like cramps so... how many dpo are you?


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes-my bf makes me feel alone at times but not when it comes to sex- when I say we need to hes ok with it... its more he doesnt want me to get my hopes up and so he isnt as open and wont talk to be about certain things until it happens... When I got my period after last cycle, where I had actually-for the 1st time EVER- thought I might be pregnant, I told him and I was sad and feeling down his response was sorry maybe next month and went on computer to do fantasy football stuff... made me feel very alone...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

13-14dpo. I just started cramping like a week or so ago. AF is suppose to come the 30th but it will probably come earlier. I never start on the same exact date, it's always earlier than the month before. If I miss a period that must mean I'm pregnant cause I have never missed a period.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband is not very good at comforting me. :( I told my husband that he doesn't know how it feels to be told you can't get pregnant with out medicine and he said "it's not my fault it's so hard and expensive to get you pregnant". He is not comforting at all. Ugh he makes me so mad sometimes.


----------



## dopeyz414

Ok... 1st avg menst cycle is 28 days, so the date you get it should change every month... if you are 14 dpo then your period should be do now... average luteal phase (phase from ovualtion to period) is 12-14 days altough I think mine is 16, but typically lp is right around 14 dpo... so if your 14dpo you should test? are you sure about ovulation date? did you trigger or do opks?

Yeah bf isnt good at it either-it sucks! He does try, and at times hes really good, just not when I need it the most! lol

So if your af are regular... is it just that you dont ovulate? did dh have sperm analysis? 
If I dont get preg this cycle then they are going to check my tubes and do sperm analysis...


----------



## grace10209

guys are tough and I think this whole "trying to get pregnant and struggling with it" is VERY VERY difficult for them to wrap their brains around. 

Thank god we have this thread to talk to people that "get it".

Pittbullmommy, i really hope you get your bfp soon. its wierd that you 14dpo but you say AF isn't due until the 30th, the luteal phase is 14 days max (I thought) so that would make your AF due now???? im confused maybe :shrug:


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Ok... 1st avg menst cycle is 28 days, so the date you get it should change every month... if you are 14 dpo then your period should be do now... average luteal phase (phase from ovualtion to period) is 12-14 days altough I think mine is 16, but typically lp is right around 14 dpo... so if your 14dpo you should test? are you sure about ovulation date? did you trigger or do opks?
> 
> Yeah bf isnt good at it either-it sucks! He does try, and at times hes really good, just not when I need it the most! lol
> 
> So if your af are regular... is it just that you dont ovulate? did dh have sperm analysis?
> If I dont get preg this cycle then they are going to check my tubes and do sperm analysis...

I think its a great idea to do hsg and SA if you dont get bfp this month dope! i didn't realize you had not done those 2 yet. here's wishing you DO get your bfp this month!! HERE'S WISHING BOTH OF US DO!! :hugs:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I started my period September 30th, did clomid October 1st-5th, and did trigger shot October 11th. I think I ovulated the 12th because I was cramping. I already took a pregnancy test yesterday morning and it was negative


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We haven't got my husbands sperm tested because he already has two kids, so I doubt there is anything wrong with him.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Wow y'all have been busy! Most of the time me and the DH wanted to BD ALL the time.... Then after my surgery and when I took the trigger, we found it very akward and unnatural to be trying for a purpose vs for enjoyment. Pitbull, your bf might not want to know when you HAVE to BD bc he might feel too much pressure to perform... Lots of guys say that is the case!

Dopey hope you are doing well! Can't wait for you to trigger! Same to you grace! Hope you have some big nice fat follicles tomorrow and get to spend the whole weekend getting it on! Haha

I am fortunate to have a DH who is very supportive with all this... He has gone to every RE appointment with me and consoles me and talks to me if I got upset about the progress (or lack of). I feel truly blessed to have married my soul mate and BFF. 

Just left the doctor a bit ago...got a flu shot and it hurt like a $&@?! But I will do ANYTHING for my little nugget!! Also had her draw blood so I can check my betas... Hopefully they will call back today but possibly tomorrow since it was later. 

Hoping for good news!


----------



## dopeyz414

Ok... so I'm so confused... sorry just trying to put pieces together... you started clomid on cd2... (odd usually the don't start til cd3) and triggered on cd12... did they do us and see your follies, that's early to trigger... 

You af is likely due to come earlier because the 1st phase was short.... nothing major, but that's prob why we were confused... I got af Sept 18... started clomid Sept 20th... didn't do trigger til Oct 1st and ovulated on the 3rd... my ovulation was cd 16...


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Ok... so I'm so confused... sorry just trying to put pieces together... you started clomid on cd2... (odd usually the don't start til cd3) and triggered on cd12... did they do us and see your follies, that's early to trigger...
> 
> You af is likely due to come earlier because the 1st phase was short.... nothing major, but that's prob why we were confused... I got af Sept 18... started clomid Sept 20th... didn't do trigger til Oct 1st and ovulated on the 3rd... my ovulation was cd 16...

Im with you dope :wacko: although maybe her follies were just really big on US and thats why they had her trigger so early? ??? pittbull?


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Wow y'all have been busy! Most of the time me and the DH wanted to BD ALL the time.... Then after my surgery and when I took the trigger, we found it very akward and unnatural to be trying for a purpose vs for enjoyment. Pitbull, your bf might not want to know when you HAVE to BD bc he might feel too much pressure to perform... Lots of guys say that is the case!
> 
> Dopey hope you are doing well! Can't wait for you to trigger! Same to you grace! Hope you have some big nice fat follicles tomorrow and get to spend the whole weekend getting it on! Haha
> 
> I am fortunate to have a DH who is very supportive with all this... He has gone to every RE appointment with me and consoles me and talks to me if I got upset about the progress (or lack of). I feel truly blessed to have married my soul mate and BFF.
> 
> Just left the doctor a bit ago...got a flu shot and it hurt like a $&@?! But I will do ANYTHING for my little nugget!! Also had her draw blood so I can check my betas... Hopefully they will call back today but possibly tomorrow since it was later.
> 
> Hoping for good news!

Blucky, so YOU want to bd all the time? even when you are not ttc? 
thats so awesome that your DH is SOOOOOOOOO good, you are very lucky. 
I got my flu shot a few weeks ago, it DID hurt didn't it? i remember i was like OUCHHHHHHH when the fluid went in. which is wierd because it has never hurt me before. 
Thats awesome they did another beta check!! i can't wait to hear what your number is.

My US and bloodwork is scheduled for 645am tomorrow :wacko: so i need to leave my house for 6am, here's hoping I can trigger sat.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I hope you can trigger Saturday! 

And yes grace I wanted to BD ALL the time lol.... We both did... And we knew I was not fertile.... Then when I got "fixed" we cut back some... I'm pretty sure due to the stress. We were both stressed out.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doc said its fine to start clomid 2,3,4 day of cycle, and yes my follicles were ready for trigger the11th


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had one 14mm, 17mm, and 21mm follicle on the 10th so he made me wait until the 11th too trigger so the 17mm could catch up


----------



## grace10209

Ok thats great pittbull. You are very close, i mean you are 14dpo so either you are going to get AF or you are going to get bfp anyday now. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! 

Do you have another drs appt scheduled yet or are you just supposed to call when one of the above happens?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm just suppose to call if I get AF or BFP. I hope AF doesn't come. And that I get a BFP. I'm not going to test again unless AF doesn't show by the 30th.


----------



## grace10209

thats sounds like a good idea pittbull, good luck!

hows everyone else doing? dope? mossie? blucky? :wave: 
you guys hanging in there? 

Wish me luck tomorrow! 
blucky did they call you with betas yet? :happydance:


----------



## dopeyz414

Pitbull mommy- that's awesome... my doctor say you can start 3,4,5 but all drs are diff. Well I'm hoping for a bfp for you...

Grace if you follies are ready tomorrow... would you trigger then? Or sat?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi grace! No call yet... Might not be til tomorrow bc I think I missed the cutoff time for today. Ill post as soon as I know! 
I think I'm gonna take a nap...it as my DH calls it "bake my nugget"... Haha


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Pitbull mommy- that's awesome... my doctor say you can start 3,4,5 but all drs are diff. Well I'm hoping for a bfp for you...
> 
> Grace if you follies are ready tomorrow... would you trigger then? Or sat?


Im not sure :shrug:, I think I can only trigger when they tell me to. So, I HOPE they say "ok trigger sat" because then I will.....
OR they may some come back sunday for another US. I just hope "if" they do want me to go back that I can go back on Sunday and not Monday, this storm is going to be crazy. Have you been watching the news? :wacko:


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Hi grace! No call yet... Might not be til tomorrow bc I think I missed the cutoff time for today. Ill post as soon as I know!
> I think I'm gonna take a nap...it as my DH calls it "bake my nugget"... Haha

Ok blucky! well let us know, we are excited to hear! 

So, i'll come here tomorrow after US and tell you how big the follies were, and then we can all "guess" what my "instructions" will be. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace if your follies are ready I see no reason why they won't give u instructions on the spot?? :shrug: who knows. Didn't get a call today.... Guess I will tomorrow.


----------



## bluckycharmed

They made me do a practice trigger with this needle and cushion thing to make sure I could do it right. She also said to leave the trigger out of the fridge about 15 min so that it was room temp and would sting less


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good luck this morning grace!!!


----------



## grace10209

Morning Ladies, OK Im going to ask for your predictions on what RE will say when they call this afternoon..........

Went for US and bloodwork at 645am today. Right ovary that was 12 on Wednesday measured today at 12.7 :saywhat: 
so then she went "looking" for the left ovary that has only tiny ones unmeasurable and the ovary that they can never find. Well she found it, instantly! and I have a follicle thats 16.6 :dance: OH THANK GOD! 
I was so bummed with the other one only going for 12 to 12.7 (not sure what thats about) BUT now........I have one that wasn't even measurable on wednesday and now its 16.6! 

soooooooo, what do we think RE will say? I know it also really depends on what my estrodial and other bloodwork shows but Im just curious.

My "guess" is that I may have to go back on Sunday for another US, but Im hoping that maybe they will say I can just trigger Sat or Sun because that left one grew SO much SO fast???? :shrug:

what do you all think? Today is cd16 for reference! OY :dohh:

PS. I am remaining positive! must REMAIN positive........... lol:haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I would think that they would just tell you too trigger Sunday. Since you have one that is 16mm it should be big enough by Sunday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Last time only my left ovaries follicles got big. My right ovaries follicle didn't grow at all. :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ok going forward no reading this thread while driving! I totally took the wrong exit bc I was so anxious to see what ur Doc said grace!! 

First of all I'm glad they "found" the left ovary... 16 is pretty good... My guess is it could really go either way... If it was my doc they'd have me come back for another us, but with the rate it grew they might just tell you to trigger :shrug: there's no telling girl.... Keep us posted though! When you do trigger, are you gonna test out your trigger? You should bc you KNOW you won't be able to wait 14 days past trigger to test! Some women keep the trigger in their system for 12-13 days!! 

Hen you get the "green light", I recommend found something to spruce up the BD.... Even though you say your DH wants to bd all the time, getting the green light and HAVING to perform could change his ability to perform.... Maybe not but it never hurts to make it more fun anyway!! 

Hope you get the Wes you want, and ill post as soon as I hear back about my betas. I have a LOOOONG day today... But so glad my DH flies back home from his business trip today! I miss him something fierce!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Btw for my trigger only my right ovary had follicles, left was non responsive so I took the trigger on the right side of my tummy.


----------



## grace10209

Hi ladies! 

Thanks for the responses so far. And Blucky, thanks for the information on the "side" so maybe if/when they tell to trigger, i'll do it on my left side of my tummy. thanks ! :thumbup:

Also, thanks for the advice on spicing it up! I hope DH doesn't have any trouble once "it time" - although I have heard that a lot of men do when the "pressure is on"......... we will see. 

Pittbull how are you? Whats going on???????? AF YET OR ??? :shrug:


----------



## grace10209

and Yes Blucky, I plan to test the trigger out! So when should I start.......6 days after trigger? OMG I hope i dont get bfp for 14 days straight! without knowing if its real or not.:wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I tested the day after to get a baseline, then every other day or so until it was neg.


----------



## grace10209

ok thats what it says to do online. did you take a "photo" of each days test so you could compare or just go by memory?


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...1-9DF8-200E1E620F36-1288-0000010421945243.jpg

This is an example of me testing out the trigger. I just kept them lined up and labeled them.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No AF yet. My cramping has stopped for some reason


----------



## dopeyz414

My re would have me go back in prob sun am... the thing is there's no guarentee how much each grows... my 15mm follie only grew to 18 over 2 days but my 11.5 follie jumped to 17mm... I would prefer to know for sure that they are mature enough... 

Keep us posted


----------



## grace10209

This is an example of me testing out the trigger. I just kept them lined up and labeled them.[/QUOTE]

Thank you Blucky, i'll do this too then, and you started the next day ? ok. 

Ya, im very curious what RE will say. OF COURSE, im doing a ton of google searches to see others what follie size people had when they triggered. My guess is it will really depend on the bloodwork? 

I'll definitly keep you posted. Hopefully by 2pm i'll have an answer.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> No AF yet. My cramping has stopped for some reason



im praying for you


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace.... Be patient!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace.... Be patient!!

This coming from someone who has called the doc twice trying to hear what my betas are haha


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace. :) if AF doesn't show I'll probably call my doctor to see if I can get a blood test: bc I just hate taking at home tests. TMI, but is it normal for my nipples to still be hurting even though ovidrel is out of my system?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sore nipples/boobs are a preg symptom. My nipples hurt more and more each day


----------



## grace10209

I agree with Blucky, with my last bfp my nipples were ON FIRE, thats what made me test in the first place. !!! 

Good LUCK!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I hope that's what it is. :)


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace what bloodwork do they do? They don't do it with me so just curious what they are looking for?


----------



## grace10209

I know they test estrodial, which is the hormone in your blood for ovulation, i dont know how to explain it correctly but they want your E2, estrodial "peaks" at ovulation, so they test to see what level its at and so they can tell when you are about to ovulate. 

I think..........lol 

WAITING FOR THEM TO CALL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## grace10209

FOund it

Estradiol Test

What is Estradiol?

Estradiol (E2) is the primary estrogen, the major female reproductive hormone, and is produced in your ovaries. As they grow and develop, your egg follicles secrete estradiol, helping to trigger the rest of the reproductive cycle. Estradiol levels vary during the menstrual cycle, and peak at ovulation.

What is the Estradiol Test?

The estradiol test is a simple blood used to measure the levels of estradiol in your blood stream. 

In a normal cycle, the estradiol levels are initially low; and they gradually rise as the follicle matures. With a single follicle, peak E2 levels are about 200-300 pg/ml just prior to ovulation. This high E2 levels causes your cervical mucus to be copious


----------



## grace10209

RE called..........

Gotta go back tomorrow for Ultrasound and bloodwork :wacko:
Going for 845am and the office tomorrow is an hour away. ughhhh. Oh well.
They said depending on what happens tomorrow, I MAY or MAY NOT have to go back again on sunday. 

Said again my RE wants my follies to be 20-22mm. and my blood levels to show O coming. :dohh:


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace what bloodwork do they do? They don't do it with me so just curious what they are looking for?


----------



## dopeyz414

Sorry... phone reposted for some reason... lol!

Thx I was curious since they don't test me... next time I talk to re office I will ask about it...


----------



## bluckycharmed

My doc never called back with my betas and I'm pretty pissed. I even talked to the nurse at 130 today and reminded them. They drew blood yesterday before 11 this is ridiculous.


----------



## grace10209

OH that sucks blucky! can you call now? i would!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

It's way too late... They're closed.


----------



## dopeyz414

That sucks!! Are they open tomorrow? My dr office has a web account thing where I can go on and see my appointments, test results and send msgs... do you have anything like that?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Unfortunately they don't.... I'm beyond irritated... That is just unprofessional. I gotta look and see I'd they are open tomorrow .


----------



## Pitbull mommy

AF came :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

:hugs: pitbull so sorry she got you.

I just checked online and my doc is open tomorrow and you better believe I'm calling them.


----------



## grace10209

I would be less than polite when calling!!!! Omg!

Good luck blucky! 

Pitt bull
I'm so sorry!!! Please don't give up! You gotta think positive, you will get your bfp, just like me and dope will.


----------



## grace10209

Also blucky, it's a little concerning for me that they are "closed".... What if you needed to speak to someone!? Had an issue, or something!? Are you just left with no one to call except 911 or go to ER??

You need to straighten them out tomorrow!!! ;)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hahah grace I will be setting them STRAIGHT! This isn't my FS though, it's just my family doc... But either way its a pain in the ass. They just better hope I wake up in a better mood than I was in today!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I thought it was AF. I guess it was just spotting.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's weird because I never have spotting. I'm not even spotting anymore. Maybe all the medicine is messing up my periods.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I read the website wrong. The doctor is closed today. Lucky for them. They're still gonna hear it on Monday.


----------



## grace10209

So US shows left follicle grew to 18.4 from 16.6 over night!! 
Righty shrunk to 9 from 12.7 :( they said sometimes one side takes over ?

Now I wait again for bloodwork results and instructions!?
I wonder if RE will just let me trigger tomorrow or make me go back again?

Any guesses?


----------



## grace10209

Yay Pitt Bull!! Can't wait for that bfp!


----------



## bluckycharmed

If they said they want them from 20-22 they will probably have you go back tomorrow. Although I triggered at 18


----------



## Pitbull mommy

AF came just a moment ago. :( I'm gonna call my doc Monday morning so I can get a sonogram and get started on clomid. It feels like its never going to happen. Ugh. :(


----------



## Gotbabyfever

Hi, sorry to jump in, going through the same thing this is my forth cycle of 100mg of clomid i was put on metformin two weeks ago (pcos) im going for my u/s tuesday for follicle tracking and im stating ovidrel.. Very nervous about that! What is it like? Any side effects? 
Its scary when you start assisted conception i know it will be worth it but feel like ive let myself and dh down! And i completely know what you mean i get really upset and down the first few days of af, hopefully this will be our lucky month! 
Lots of baby dust xx


----------



## grace10209

welcome gotbaby

SO curious what my RE is going to say. I mean 18.4 today, so its pretty certain i'll be at 20 by tomorrow, so i wonder if they'll just tell me to trigger tomorrow. If i need to go back oh well, i will. interesting, I kind of wish I had more than ONE follicle. Everyone else seems to have multiple when they trigger. ?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Welcome gotbabyfever. :) I haven't really had any bad side effects after ovidrel just cramps the next day, sore nipples after awhile, and I get tired.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm curious what they will tell you too. I hope you can trigger tomorrow. :) the first cycle of clomid I had 5 mature follicles and this month I only had 2. I just see how we're not pregnant, I mean we BD on the day we ovulate, so I don't understand. I don't understand how it's so easy for some people to get pregnant with out even trying. But it's hard as hell for us. Ugh.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doc will probably up my dose again on clomid. The 3rd times a charm. So hopefully it happens this time. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull are you only bd on the day you ovulate? I would bd everyday starting 2 days before and then maybe til the day after... If you're only doing it on your O days that might be why you're not preggo yet! 

Welcome gotbabyfever! Hope this cycle is the charm for you! I know how it feels to have pcos and feel like you are broken and to blame yourself...but ya just gotta keep your chin up and keep going!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We bd the night of the trigger and the next 2 days after that.


----------



## grace10209

RE called - going back tomorrow at 830 for bloodwork and US.


----------



## dopeyz414

Sorry about af pitbull mommy... I just finished clomid... my first us is mon am... hopefully storm won't interfere!! 

Grace... hope u can trigger tomorrow... I'm guessing wed for me... some bding for halloween!!! I'm surprided you have to go back... if u triggered today it would be over 20 by o... it just confuses me how all drs r so different... lol!

Blucky- that is soooo frustrating! 

Welcome gotbabyfever... I too have pcos... very frustrating... stay positive! We will get our bfp!


----------



## grace10209

We bd'd yesterday and today just incase I happen to O before trigger? Could that even happen? Then well do it again tomorrow,mon, tues ?? I hope I can trigger tomorrow!! Ughhh


----------



## grace10209

Yes it's very interesting how all docs are different!?


----------



## grace10209

Dope I can't believe you finished clomid and have us already! That went by so quick! Praying we get our bfp's together!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> We bd'd yesterday and today just incase I happen to O before trigger? Could that even happen? Then well do it again tomorrow,mon, tues ?? I hope I can trigger tomorrow!! Ughhh

You better keep bd! Bet your DH loves it hahah!! We've only bd once since conception :-/ I think he's afraid of dislodging it or something lol


----------



## grace10209

Ya he's thrilled! I'm just glad we did today and yesterday so if we trigger tomorrow - we got 2 in before- then we will do trigger day and two after right??


----------



## bluckycharmed

thats what I did grace.... not sure if that is ideal but it obviously worked for us!


----------



## grace10209

Thanks blucky!

Dope, that's awesome u may trigger Wednesday! Funny how you totally caught up to where I am cuz of my follicle situation - praying or both of us, I only have one follie so I really need prayers lol.

We will see what today shows !!!


----------



## grace10209

21.1 !!!!!!!!!! Now I wait for call ;)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay!!! I should be triggering today!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

You**


----------



## grace10209

21.1 !!!!!!!!!! Now I wait for call ;)

Sorry this posted twice! Ooops!


----------



## dopeyz414

Yay Grace!!! you will probably get to trigger tonight!!! So exciting... my ovidrel was delivered yesterday as was my softcups that I ordered... so Im ready to go!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

That mean y'all are both gonna fall off the grid bc you'll be busy BD? Hehe don't forget to do a headstand! Just kidding... I hope both of y'all get your BFPs this cycle and we can be bump buddies!!!


----------



## grace10209

Yay!!!!!!!!! Me and you dope! It's our month! :)

Blucky, we are catching up mamma :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

November 5 can't get here soon enough!! I'm going CRAZY waiting!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think i might call to see if they can do my ultrasound to see how many nuggets are in there!


----------



## grace10209

What do you mean? I thought u had an us scheduled already? When they do it, they can tell if there's more than one.... 

I'm still waiting for them to call, I'm tempted to just take the shot now lol


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, I hear you on going crazy - Maybe make appt for this week?


----------



## bluckycharmed

You better not take that shot til u hear from your doc!! I do have one scheduled... I just don't wanna wait!!


----------



## grace10209

They called! Said to take shot today!!! 

She said between 5 and 10, think I might take it at 4, that wont matter will it??? I'm anxious..... ;)

Then she said - have "relations" for next 3 days :)


----------



## grace10209

I hear you blucky, waiting is brutal. But you got your bfp ! and you have a healthy one in there! keep positive and be thankful! 

lol 

Right, you be nice and patient, while I give myself my shot an hour early :haha::wacko:


----------



## grace10209

Injection has been given by my DH. yay! Please pray for me ladies :)


----------



## grace10209

OMG so we are getting a hurricane here in NewEnland tomorrow, my boss just called and told me to stay home and work from home tomorrow. My DH is such a nut.
he's like :
"We are gonna bd *ALL* day tomorrow, in the morning, then in the afternoon, and then AGAIN in the evening, get ready cuz its a coming baby! PAH HA HA!:haha::wacko:

Anytime I get a tent, Im just gonna give you some more of this golden baby juice, A L L day long, you better get ready..... lol :haha:

ahhhh, he's funny, sorry - had to share. Hope that wasn't TMI. lmfao


----------



## bluckycharmed

Lmfao your DH is hilarious!!!! Y'all are gonna be busy bees! I'm def keeping u and dope in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, that's funny. LOL. Tomorrow I'm making a appointment to get a sonogram so I can start clomid again. I'm praying that you get your BFP soon. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Have any of you tried the iui yet? And how long have y'all been taking clomid? Blucky how long did it take for you to get your BFP after taking clomid?


----------



## grace10209

My RE said we will do 2-3 tries this way and then go to iui....
This is my first try with clomid & ovidrel -


----------



## grace10209

But, if I have another ectopic, then we go straight to IVF :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

I did clomid when I first started ttc about 5 rounds and my ovaries were completely non responsive. I had surgery in August on my ovaries, and this was my first time on clomid since the surgery.


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> But, if I have another ectopic, then we go straight to IVF :(

You arent having another ectopic. You are having a healthy egg dig deep into that nice thick uterus lining and you will have a h&h 9 months!


----------



## dopeyz414

This is my 3rd cycle of clomid this time (did 5 cycles with ex), my 2nd with ovidrel... the 1st cycle I didnt prod any follies... last cycle I had 2... hopefully this time there will be at least 1... I'm supposed to go for 1st us in am... hopefully it doesnt get cancelled!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This will be my 3rd cycle of clomid and ovidrel with TI. If this doesn't work I don't know what will. And IVF is way to expensive.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey hope your us goes well this morning! Are they just checking to see how you're follicles are coming along? What CD are you? Let us know what they say!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> But, if I have another ectopic, then we go straight to IVF :(
> 
> You arent having another ectopic. You are having a healthy egg dig deep into that nice thick uterus lining and you will have a h&h 9 months!Click to expand...

Ohhh Blucky, you make me cry :cry: Thank you SO much for the support, it really means a lot. I am honestly honestly terrified to get my bfp as im soo afraid something will be wrong. Its so hard once you go through that once. I pray NONE of you have to go through that, ughhhhhhhhhhh. Thank you for the support. Im going to need it over the next few and hopefully 9 months!!!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> This is my 3rd cycle of clomid this time (did 5 cycles with ex), my 2nd with ovidrel... the 1st cycle I didnt prod any follies... last cycle I had 2... hopefully this time there will be at least 1... I'm supposed to go for 1st us in am... hopefully it doesnt get cancelled!


Dope, be careful out there! I am staying put today. I hope you have some follies cooking already! I can't believe you are only a few days behind me now! yay! We are both going to get our bfp's together!!:happydance:
Praying for you. 

So, we did shot yesterday (Sunday) so we should bd Monday and Tuesday, do you think wednesday too?


----------



## bluckycharmed

You'll get good support over the next 9 months....I believe you'll come outta this week knocked up!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace Wednesday won't hurt plus your DH will like it!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> This will be my 3rd cycle of clomid and ovidrel with TI. If this doesn't work I don't know what will. And IVF is way to expensive.


If it doesn't work this cycle, maybe you can do iui? then again, think positive, you WILL get your bfp! just be positive! i know its hard.


----------



## grace10209

ok ladies, 
i just want to make sure I have things straight. So yesterday 10/28 i got trigger.
so that means today is O day ( most likely ) and 1 day post trigger.
So im trying to figure out when i'll be 10dpo. I think November 8th, does that sound right to you all?

also, check out my chart, it put the egg on tomorrow? i guess thats fine, its either today or tomorrow, so that would make nov 8th 9dpo and nov 9th 10dpo? 

what do you guys think? im just unsure as I took the shot at 4pm on 10/28 - lol not like it REALLY matters. LOL im crazy already! OH MY LORD>:haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

That is correct.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> You'll get good support over the next 9 months....I believe you'll come outta this week knocked up!!


Thanks girl, I believe too! :blush:


----------



## bluckycharmed

FINALLY heard back from my doctor!!:growlmad: my betas on Thursday, which was 20 DPO, were at 1903 so that is great news! I also got my doc appt for my ultrasound to see my nugget on Friday at 330 instead of Monday so YAYY I can see my nugget soon!!


----------



## dopeyz414

So nothing measurable yet... its only cd 11 so I go back thurs am... hopefully there will be something at that time!! 

Grace I ovulated 36hrs after trigger... 

Pitbull mommy iui is fairly reasonable... when I lived in maine and looked into it... maine health insurance doesn't cover fertility... it was like 350 dollars... you should ask ur re...


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> FINALLY heard back from my doctor!!:growlmad: my betas on Thursday, which was 20 DPO, were at 1903 so that is great news! I also got my doc appt for my ultrasound to see my nugget on Friday at 330 instead of Monday so YAYY I can see my nugget soon!!

yay!!!! thats awesome blucky!!!:happydance:


----------



## grace10209

RE just called and scheduled me for my pregnancy blood test for 7a on Nov 13th. They strongly recommend I do NOT do a urine pregnancy test because I took the ovidrel. I asked about testing out the shot and she said not to because I could either get a false negative or a false positive and she said its just not worth it and that I need to wait.

OMG.

not sure what I'll do. Part of me thinks, I should wait and do what she said. and if I do, then i'll get my bfp and the little one will be in the right spot and be healthy. The other part of me doesn't think i'll be able to wait that long. LMAO

???????

I was totally planning on testing out the trigger and then testing at 10dpo. but she said i could get a false positive? :shrug:n any thoughts for me?


----------



## grace10209

I mean, maybe i should wait. testing before wont change anything BUT it "could" give me a bfp that isn't real? OY.


----------



## bluckycharmed

shes right it could give a false bfp that isnt real even after testing out, but the doc told me the same thing. I wouldnt be able to wait to go in for blood work, but thats just me. :shrug: good luck!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> So nothing measurable yet... its only cd 11 so I go back thurs am... hopefully there will be something at that time!!
> 
> Grace I ovulated 36hrs after trigger...
> 
> Pitbull mommy iui is fairly reasonable... when I lived in maine and looked into it... maine health insurance doesn't cover fertility... it was like 350 dollars... you should ask ur re...

Dope, I hope on thursday you have some big follies in there. are you having any clomid side effects? What about after you guys took the shot, did you have any side effects from that? 

I didn't realize that even "IF" you test out the trigger, you can still get a false positive,:dohh:
maybe i'll just wait, im not sure. oy :nope: Thats 2 weeks from tomorrow!!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Last cycle I had lots of cramping after shot... but blucky said she had none... how about you? Anything?


----------



## grace10209

I feel bloated, and I was really feeling my ovaries earlier today, I think O occured. lol

I have stopped exercising today and yesterday so maybe thats why i am bloated, just cause im crazy and I dont want to do anything that could stop implantation. lmao - i know that is dumb but its true. :haha:

Also, I am seriously considering doing what my RE said and actually NOT testing and just going to my appt on Nov 13th, holy moly how am I gonna do that? :wacko::wacko:

I know its dumb and doesn't make any sense, but I make these silly deals with myself like, Ok if I do what RE said, then i will get my bfp and it WILL be ok. Im just so so scared now :nope:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I went to the doc today for a sonogram and started 100mg of clomid. I had 5 follicles in there today. I got back the 7th for another sonogram to see if I'm ready for trigger. Also I'm getting my husbands sperm tested Wednesday. The doctor said he can't treat me anymore after this cycle if I didn't get my husbands sperm tested. So please pray that we get good results on his test.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is there medicine for men to take if they have low sperm count?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Also the doc said that I have two more times too try this medicine and then I will have to move to IVF. :(


----------



## grace10209

What about iui? They don't want to try that?

Fertilaid for men is supposed to help men I think - I put my DH on it before we did his SA - just incase, google it


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We might try it. I have to save money first. It's $260 for the iui.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I also heard there was clomid for men. But I don't know


----------



## grace10209

Well you don't know yet if he has any problems - right? Is he taking any vitamins or supplements to boost his health now?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't think he has any problems. He already has two kids. But my doc said he's seen men go sterile in a year. And no he isn't taking any vitamins.


----------



## bluckycharmed

pitbull I would put him on vitamins. I never got my DH checked, but he was on a mens multivitamin for since the day we started TTC. so hes been on them over a year.


----------



## grace10209

I agree with Blucky, when my Dh and I decided we were going to ttc he went on a bunch of vitamins to help boost his health and sperm quality. He also went on FertilAid for men, we wanted to do everything we could to help our chances.....


----------



## grace10209

how are you doing blucky??? 

and dope? how are you hanging in? hoping for big follies for you this week.

I think im going to NOT test at home, like the RE said........ seriously.:wacko:

I dont know HOW I am going to get through the next two weeks but that is what im thinking right now.


----------



## Mossie

Hi girls, I hope you are all well and none of ye have been affected by Sandy. Scary stuff. Well I am 10dpo today and have an US in the morn. I haven't tested yet but did do an OPK last night just for the hell of it and it was positive!! Maybe the trigger shot is still hanging around....


----------



## grace10209

I am having cramps and bloating today. what the heck is that from? the ovidrel?


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> Hi girls, I hope you are all well and none of ye have been affected by Sandy. Scary stuff. Well I am 10dpo today and have an US in the morn. I haven't tested yet but did do an OPK last night just for the hell of it and it was positive!! Maybe the trigger shot is still hanging around....

good luck with your ultrasound? you are 10dpo? i would think they would be doing bloodwork to test for pregnancy maybe? what are they going to look for on ultrasound at 10dpo?


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> I am having cramps and bloating today. what the heck is that from? the ovidrel?

I'd say it's from the ovidrel. Is the cramoing bad??


----------



## Mossie

grace10209 said:


> Mossie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope you are all well and none of ye have been affected by Sandy. Scary stuff. Well I am 10dpo today and have an US in the morn. I haven't tested yet but did do an OPK last night just for the hell of it and it was positive!! Maybe the trigger shot is still hanging around....
> 
> good luck with your ultrasound? you are 10dpo? i would think they would be doing bloodwork to test for pregnancy maybe? what are they going to look for on ultrasound at 10dpo?Click to expand...

I really haven't a clue why she is doing an US tomorrow. I have never had one in the later half of my cycle. Yes, maybe she is going to do bloodwork too..


----------



## dopeyz414

I'm hanging in there... hoping there's some growing going on in there... felt a few twinges but nothing like last cycle... 


I had major cramping after ovidrel... it lasted til I got af... hope all your bding pays off!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Mossie said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mossie said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I hope you are all well and none of ye have been affected by Sandy. Scary stuff. Well I am 10dpo today and have an US in the morn. I haven't tested yet but did do an OPK last night just for the hell of it and it was positive!! Maybe the trigger shot is still hanging around....
> 
> good luck with your ultrasound? you are 10dpo? i would think they would be doing bloodwork to test for pregnancy maybe? what are they going to look for on ultrasound at 10dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> I really haven't a clue why she is doing an US tomorrow. I have never had one in the later half of my cycle. Yes, maybe she is going to do bloodwork too..Click to expand...


Mossie
they should do bloodwork and then they can test for preg. I would think 10/11 dpo would show up on a blood test, oh good luck girl!!!! 

My cramping is wierd, its not terrible.......maybe its a 3 on the pain scale. It honestly feels like (sorry TMI) - but like I have bad gas and I need to "fart" :blush: OMG soo sorry! :blush: lmao. but thats what it feels like, like if I could just do that i would feel better, but it doesn't go away, no matter what i do. Im guessing its just the ovidrel. :dohh:

Im so praying we get our bfp! i can't believe we did it 6 days in a row! thats a record for me! :haha:


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> I'm hanging in there... hoping there's some growing going on in there... felt a few twinges but nothing like last cycle...
> 
> 
> I had major cramping after ovidrel... it lasted til I got af... hope all your bding pays off!!!!

Thanks for letting me know that Dope, at least i wont be worrying about this cramping. :wacko:

I hope thursday is a good appt for you!


----------



## dopeyz414

Lol!!! You too funny! I felt really bloated and gassy... 

Have you had any hot flashes?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Lol!!! You too funny! I felt really bloated and gassy...
> 
> Have you had any hot flashes?

 
LMAO, hehehe - thank god for this site and for you guys. :haha:
No, I have not had any hot flashes, not since the clomid ones, but Im glad you felt really bloated and gassy, Oy and we still need to bd tomorrow. :blush:Yikes! lol :haha::blush::blush: 

Oh im cracking up here! :haha::haha:


----------



## dopeyz414

Did you only get the while you were taking it... I finished last week and still getting hotflashes! Yikes! 

Hey when you went for follie cks this cycle ur 1st one was cd12? And too small then....??? I'm concerned because there was none on cd11... last cycle I had a 11.5 & 15 on cd 10... 

I know every cycle is different... just sometimes the doubt and concern sneak in... although I have felt a few twinges... mostly my left side...


----------



## bluckycharmed

GL tomorrow Mossie hope you get a + bloodwork! at 10DPO my beta was at 15. 

Grace your fart comment made me lol! haha!:haha:

Hope you girls are doing well... for those of you who feel gassy and bloated get used to it bc I have felt that way the last few weeks! lol


----------



## grace10209

Dope, 
Yes cd12 had nothing measurable....then cd14 had one that was 12, cd16 was when the left side of 16.6 showed up an right went to 12.7, cd17 left went to 18.4 and right shrunk to 9, cd18 left was 21

I had hot flashes and headaches during and after taking the clomid


----------



## grace10209

Dope I'm sure you had follies- they just were too small to measure so they said there weren't any -

Mossie, good luck tomorrow - update us when you can!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Thanks Grace... just needed to hear encouraging words!!! 

I can't wait til thurs!!


----------



## grace10209

Yay for mossie for tomorrow!

Praying for follies on thurs for dope

Praying for a healthy bean on scan for Friday blucky!

And praying for my blood test in two weeks!! Lmfao


----------



## bluckycharmed

I am hoping everyone gets lucky this month! Yay for BFPs!!!


----------



## Gotbabyfever

Im sooo happy for you all! It is so amazing to see everyone so positive going through such a hard time, ye are an inspiration to me! 

Im really confused thought you could help??? 
went for follicle tracking yesterday cd11 one follicle 20mm but RE was confused by it she said it was too early to be so big?? that maybe its a cyst??! all other follicles are only 5/6mm waay too small to ov anytime soon! 

Can it be that big so early? any ideas? oh yeah we've been bding since cd10 just incase! and will continue until cd 15? 

Spreading baby dust to you all!:baby:


----------



## bluckycharmed

First of all Happy Halloween!!
Second of all check out my little pea! Only 2 more days til i get to see it and see/hear the heartbeat!!!

Gotbabyfever: good morning....i am not sure about the cyst or if it was too early for a follicle.... I had a fibroid one time but it went away on its own...:shrug: good luck let us know what they say. 

Dope, when did u say your next scan was? It seems like just yesterday you and grace were on CD1!


----------



## grace10209

Gotbabyfever, I am no expert, but i do think its too early to have a 20mm on cd11, well, unless you took clomid early? what days did you do it? so the RE said she wasn't sure what it was? are you going back in 2 days for another scan? 

Blucky, YAY for the sweetpea! so excited for you! Oh and dope follie check is tomorrow i believe

Question for all:
I took trigger on Sunday at 4pm, when do you think I O'd? im not temping so im not sure. I am not taking opks either. my chart says I O'd on Monday, but I put the egg there myself because that would be 24 hrs after shot, do you think thats ok? not that is REALLY matters, im just curious....... with O noted on Monday, that means today im 2dpo :wacko::haha:
I think its rather hillarious that I am going to hold out until blood test on Nov 13th. LMFAO! !!!! god give me strength! and pray for me! lol


----------



## dopeyz414

I go tomorrow morning...

gotbabyfever- I'm not sure... my last cycle I went on cd 11 and has a 15mm follie... and I think pitbully mommy went on cd12 and she was ready to trigger... its hard to say.. did she do bloodwork?

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace it's hard to say about the O.... I was temping to make sure I knew when, bc the trigger doesn't effect temps. It also gave me the first clues that I was preggo, so I don't know how you aren't still temping!! Some women o the day after, but some don't until 3 days after. When I took the trigger I obsessed over other charts I saw to compare them to mine, on the ff app I could searched based in certain things and did so daily. 

I hope you can stay strong with no testing!! But that doesn't mean you won't be going crazy symptom spotting lol!


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace-I didn't o til almost 36 hrs after trigger.. 

I can't temp because of how poorly I sleep... I'm up at least 2x to pee then wake up about 3 more time cuz I'm hot or whatever... my charts never make sense so had to give up on them...


----------



## grace10209

I temped for a long time - but then stopped, it was stressing me and i know stress effects fertility, so i figured seeing my RE was monitoring me with bloodwork and us that i didn't "need" to also temp.

like i said, it doesn't "really" matter, i was just curious exactly how many dpo i am but it doesn't need to be 100% exact, We bd'd 6 days in a row so im pretty certain if i am going to get bfp, that we are definitly covered in that regard. 

thanks all - here's hoping for ALL of us!
most excited is thurs for dope and fri for blucky! oh and today for mossie!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think I did the trigger on cd11 last time. This month I will be doing the trigger cd12-cd13.


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace-totally understand... it stressed me out too, on top of my sleep pattern being screwy... I used to set my alarm for some ungodly hr hoping to get a more accurate reading but all it did was stress me out and cause more problems with sleeping... not to mention the confusion and stress I had trying to decipher my charts and compare them online... 
Nope I'm with you... between us monitoring and trigger shot... it gives me a small enough window to be content with... 

I'm sure with al your bding your safe...


----------



## grace10209

Thanks Dope, fingers crossed


----------



## grace10209

Soooooooo, I was just thinking, :blush: 
That *maybe* I will test the morning of Nov 13th, the day of my blood test.

Seeing its the DAY of my test, it wouldn't hurt to test that morning :blush:, AND then i'll know what to expect, AND there is no way ovidrel would give me a false positive then would it? I took it on Oct 28 so that would be 16 days after........
and I wouldn't jinx anything as I said I would wait til Nov 13th......:wacko:

what do you all think? :blush:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today we did my husbands sperm analysis. Wish us luck. We should know the results by Friday. If not then Monday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If it was me, I would just wait until the blood test.


----------



## grace10209

ok, maybe i should.........

good luck with SA results!


----------



## Gotbabyfever

Best of luck pitbull with SA! 

And grace I think its prob best to wait until blood test! Fingers crossed for you! 

Shes not scanning me again until day 1 if I get AF, I am going to get blood work done day 21, she told me not to trigger as she does'nt know what it is! I dont know whos more confused me or her!! Think im out this month but i cant understand it! My scans show im NOT oving and the blood work day 21 my prog was 71.1 last month and month before 75.? Clomid days 2-6, Fingers crossed it will be high enough this month too!! Sorry to confuse you all no one else seems to understand!!


----------



## grace10209

That's wierd she's not scanning you again AND no trigger? So you did cd12 and then she said no more til AF comes?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, wait til the blood test. Whats a few more hours? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace, wait til the blood test. Whats a few more hours? Just my 2 cents.

ok thanks blucky and everyone. I'll wait til the blood test. I need to.....


----------



## Gotbabyfever

grace10209 said:


> That's wierd she's not scanning you again AND no trigger? So you did cd12 and then she said no more til AF comes?

Yeah I know thats why Im so confused!! This is only my first month with her my last obgyn was useless!! This one is a fertility specialist, she seems to be giving me more of a plan like this month was ment to be trigger injection if that didnt work being taken off metformin and clomid back for another lap (had one in march) as she thinks my endo has grown back remove that and see if i ovulate if not then onto injectables and iui but no point having a plan if shes not scanning me enough or having any follow up appointments this month!! Maybe i should look into a new one again? How often do you get scanned?


----------



## bluckycharmed

gotbabyfever I would give the new FS a few months... it took my 10 months with my fs to find out what would work for me... then again we wanted to start with the less aggressive treatments and work our way up. its going to take her a lil bit to get to know your body... but if you have concerns about how or why she is doing things a certain way you need to meet with her and ask so that you fully understand.

Good luck!!


----------



## dopeyz414

So had us this am... I had one that's 11.5... so that's good... I'm a bit disappointed that it wasn't bigger but at least there's one there so I'm staying positive...

Babygotfever- I would call and ask her your questions... most re's understand that its confusing and a lot to absorb... I call mine weekly with questions lol!! 

Gl!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hey Dope what CD are you on?


----------



## grace10209

Dope, I think thats great you had one that was 11.5, its just growing a bit slower than last cycle. Remember on cd14 for me I only have a 12, so you are in good shape - do you go back again on Saturday? or monday? 

my gas/belly issues went away, last night while sleeping i had some twinges in my lower abs, pulling like wierd feelings but now im fine. I am 3dpo today and will be 15dpo when i go for my test. Please god, let this be my time...........

Blucky, hows the little one doing? I can't WAIT for you to post an US pic tomorrow!!!!:happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think the little one is doing alright... its hard to tell with it being so small! I cant wait to see it either! I will post a pic tomorrow afternoon when I get home...

Tomorrow is going to go by sooo slow until 330... I get out of class around 1030 and know that I will go crazy until my appt! I will probably nap just to make time go by faster!


----------



## dopeyz414

I am cd14 so I'm pretty much on par with you Grace... I go back Sun morn at 915... my bf hates going on Sun, but at least no Patriots on Sun...

Mossie how are you?

Blucky I can't even imagine how excited and anxious you must feel... id be climbing out of my skin!!! I'm already anxious to go back on Sun!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

All of us will get our BFP's this month. I just know it. :)


----------



## grace10209

YAY! You said it pittbull mommy!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> I am cd14 so I'm pretty much on par with you Grace... I go back Sun morn at 915... my bf hates going on Sun, but at least no Patriots on Sun...
> 
> Mossie how are you?
> 
> Blucky I can't even imagine how excited and anxious you must feel... id be climbing out of my skin!!! I'm already anxious to go back on Sun!

you bring your BF for ultrasound follie checks? does he go in room with you?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> I am cd14 so I'm pretty much on par with you Grace... I go back Sun morn at 915... my bf hates going on Sun, but at least no Patriots on Sun...
> 
> Mossie how are you?
> 
> Blucky I can't even imagine how excited and anxious you must feel... id be climbing out of my skin!!! I'm already anxious to go back on Sun!

Just wanted to comment on this, about blucky and how you (dope) would be excited and anxious!. and climbing out of your skin! lol Its CRAZY to think about it isn't it?. :wacko: Its like
You finally get your bfp and then you wait for beta checks
blood is drawn and wait for the result
then a few days later repeat and pray for good #'s
then a week later first us, pray again
then a few weeks later another us, pray again
and you aren't even really "Safe" until after 10+ weeks
and then once you hit 2nd tri you are in better shape 
I dont know how women have been doing it for so many years. Its such a scary, delicate process, especially when you have had trouble ttc or have had a loss. Its so insane and nerve racking! :wacko::wacko:

Praying for all of us, for our healthy little beans and for our sanity through the process. Im going to need a lot of support once I get my bfp! :dohh:


----------



## dopeyz414

Yeah... he goes to pretty much all my apts... especially when I go to boston or I have our neice... too hard to have her in there by myself... yes he/they go in w/me


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace you crack me up! But I agree... its going to be months of torture but in the end it will be soooooo worth it! 

Fx!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Today is the first day I actually FEEL pregnant....


----------



## grace10209

yay blucky! can't wait til tomorrow~!:wohoo:

Good luck girl!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace you crack me up! But I agree... its going to be months of torture but in the end it will be soooooo worth it!
> 
> Fx!

Agreed! so worth it, and we have eachother for support, thank god :friends:


----------



## bluckycharmed

This is the BEST thread ever... the support is amazing! I <3 you gals!


----------



## bluckycharmed

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK I CANT wait until tomorrow!!! ahhhhh


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm so flipping excited I cannot stand it!!! How am I going to keep my sanity until 330???????


----------



## dopeyz414

Lol! Try napping after your class... or shopping....
Your so right, the support here is amazing and without it I would likely go out of my mind.

Gl today... will be waiting for a pic


----------



## grace10209

LMAO I hear you blucky!
and Im sure I'll be the same way once I get there. Oh I am so praying for you that the appointment goes great today! yay!
CAN"T WAIT TO HEAR!!!!!!!!

hows everyone else? mossie, where did you go? 

Dope, you feeling those follies growing? im hoping for a big number for you on sunday.

Pittbull mommy, what happened? are you starting clomid again?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I'm gonna have to nap after this class to keep from going bonkers! My DH is leaving work early and taking the rest of the day off so that we can be together  also we are going to dinner with the inlaws bc I know they'll wanna see a pic too!


----------



## dopeyz414

Awwww so sweet! I bet it will go by faster than you think.

I have been feeling twingy and crampy so I think that's a good sign! I soooo want to trigger Sun but I know ... gotta be patient... but I'm prepared got my shot in frig, got some soft cups even got a frer and some ic... just need the go ahead


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dope do u go back Sunday?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Awwww so sweet! I bet it will go by faster than you think.
> 
> I have been feeling twingy and crampy so I think that's a good sign! I soooo want to trigger Sun but I know ... gotta be patient... but I'm prepared got my shot in frig, got some soft cups even got a frer and some ic... just need the go ahead

thats awesome dope, and remember - just like you guys told me, you may need to go in and get a few follie checks, so "if" sunday they aren't big enough - dont fret, they will be soon enough :thumbup:
thats awesome you have the softcups ready to go, did you practice putting one in yet? i did beforehand. i like them and used everytime.
I would lay with butt up for 15 minutes or so after bd, then right before im about to get up, i would put it in, you will or may later that after you are up you may have some messiness/leaking :blush: - sorry TMI - but the good thing is that the softcup will keep the majority of the "kids" up inside and close to your cervix where you want them :thumbup:

very excited for all of us! especially MISS BLUCKY!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dopeyz414

With this group.... no such thing as tmi we are all going through same thing and I'm sure experiences same things... makes it easier to know your not the only one sometimes... and I feel as though if we can share all the details... then who else...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husbands sperm is good! YAY.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And yes today I take my last dose of clomid, and next Thursday or Friday I should be doing the iui. Depends if my follicle's are ready. I hope it works the first time with iui. My husbands sperm count was way higher than the normal number they look for. So that made my day. One less thing to worry about. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My husbands sperm is good! YAY.


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> And yes today I take my last dose of clomid, and next Thursday or Friday I should be doing the iui. Depends if my follicle's are ready. I hope it works the first time with iui. My husbands sperm count was way higher than the normal number they look for. So that made my day. One less thing to worry about. :)

wow thats great girl and i didn't realize you were doing an IUI this time. thats awesome! :thumbup: I bet you will definitly get your bfp! I would bd the day before and after iui just to get some "extra" in there - you know?
sooo exciting! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
here's hoping you and dope both get big follies soon! :)


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> With this group.... no such thing as tmi we are all going through same thing and I'm sure experiences same things... makes it easier to know your not the only one sometimes... and I feel as though if we can share all the details... then who else...

Oh good, im glad we are all cool with the TMI stuff. especially last week after my fart comment :haha: :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay for good sperm!!! I didn't realize u were doing IUI either... Good luck! I hope you all end up knocked up this cycle! Haha

Lil less than 4 hours.... I'm going crazy!!


----------



## Mossie

Hi Girls, hope ye are all keeping well and positive! I am due my period in the morn!! Dreading it! just off the phone to my gynae my day 21 progesterone was so high I am not allowed take clomid again!! So upset don't know what is next!


----------



## grace10209

Is it 330 yet?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I know right!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This will be the only time that we will be able to try the iui, so I hope it works this time. :)


----------



## grace10209

We are all going to get our bfp's! woohooo 

blucky, im catching up to you! Tues Nov 13th is my day baby!


----------



## dopeyz414

So I did some research and read that using a hot water bottle and lifting legs up for 20 min helps follies grow....

Guess what I'm doing... lol ;)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey hope it helps ! 

:wacko::wacko:So I am officially wacko today!:wacko::wacko:

Waiting for this u/s has honestly been worse than the tww! It doesnt help that my hormones are all over the place! I feel like a nut!! One minute I am so giddy and pumped that someone would think I am on speed, and the next I am crying (good cry) because I am so happy that I married my best friend and that we are having a baby...:wacko: I guess in 2 hours I will calm down some... but I swear I feel like a LOONEY TOON!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Where do you put the hot water bottle? On your lower abdomen?


----------



## dopeyz414

Blucky- only an hr and half... then you will get to see your little bean... hold strong!

Pitbull mommy- yes on lower abdomen... I read that xtra bllod flow and the warmth help follicle growth... don't know if its factual... but read it in some threads... but I suppose it can't hurt!!!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> So I did some research and read that using a hot water bottle and lifting legs up for 20 min helps follies grow....
> 
> Guess what I'm doing... lol ;)


LMAO thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would be too girl! god i love this thread! :haha: 

what do you do with the hot water bottle? :blush:


----------



## grace10209

oh forget it, i saw you just answered, thats awesome dope and i will try if needed -

Blucky its 314 that means you are at your appt??!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can't wait to hear from you and see that little one! 

i am so happy for you and im glad you share with us your craziness emotions, and of COURSE you are crazy and your hormones are all whacko, ummm hello you are actually MAKING a human being over there! embrace the crazy :thumbup:


----------



## dopeyz414

Just hold it to lower abdomen... keeping the reproductive parts warm is supposed to help make them grow... I will do just about anything... hoping their growing!!!...

Blucky- 15 mins!!! Sooo close! Ill be watching!


----------



## bluckycharmed

IM OFFICIALLY WACKO!!! ITS TWINS!!! Ill post pics as soon as I get home.... OH MY GOD!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

:wacko::wacko: I am so in love!! I cannot believe it! there were 2 heart beats!!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## dopeyz414

OMG!!! Congrats sooooo happy for you!!! Your doubly blessed!!! Those are some awesome pics!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

It was so funny the doc was going to my ovaries with the u/s wand bc he wanted to show me how they look after the surgery... and he was saying that there was a slim chance bc some women have 5-6 follies and only have 1 baby or dont get pregnant at all and then when he moved from one ovary to the other we caught a glimpse of both sacs and my husband said "shit" and the doctor chuckled and said "well I may have spoken too soon"... LOL what a day!!!


----------



## grace10209

:wohoo:Oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

do you have a history of twins in your family????????????? HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> :wacko::wacko: I am so in love!! I cannot believe it! there were 2 heart beats!!


that is soooooo awesome!


----------



## grace10209

Did you hear heartbeats or see them? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

blucky please tell me what your beta numbers were again, and how many dpo each was done.
thanks! and YAY!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky. I'm so freaking happy for you! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thanks gals! 
Beta at 
10 DPO: 15
13 DPO: 139
20 DPO: 1903!!

This is where I was checking them against so that I knew where I stood: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

I am in shock. We are in shock. Now we need 2....of almost everything! EEK!!! my mother in law is beside herself with excitement! My father in law is in shock! He says they are moving out of their house and giving it to us and building them a smaller one... crazy!!!

We saw both heartbeats... it was still too early to hear them... in a couple weeks we should be able to. Baby B was a little slower than Baby A but definitely still there!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Thanks gals!
> Beta at
> 10 DPO: 15
> 13 DPO: 139
> 20 DPO: 1903!!
> 
> This is where I was checking them against so that I knew where I stood: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> I am in shock. We are in shock. Now we need 2....of almost everything! EEK!!! my mother in law is beside herself with excitement! My father in law is in shock! He says they are moving out of their house and giving it to us and building them a smaller one... crazy!!!
> 
> We saw both heartbeats... it was still too early to hear them... in a couple weeks we should be able to. Baby B was a little slower than Baby A but definitely still there!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: OMG i could cry for you:cry:
i can't even imagine what it was like to see the little ONES in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :oneofeach:


----------



## grace10209

Two babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhh lol
are you gonna breastfeed them both at the same time. Lmfao! I Seriously bet you will :)
omg, i am so excited for you! 

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Thanks gals!
> Beta at
> 10 DPO: 15
> 13 DPO: 139
> 20 DPO: 1903!!
> 
> This is where I was checking them against so that I knew where I stood: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> I am in shock. We are in shock. Now we need 2....of almost everything! EEK!!! my mother in law is beside herself with excitement! My father in law is in shock! He says they are moving out of their house and giving it to us and building them a smaller one... crazy!!!
> 
> We saw both heartbeats... it was still too early to hear them... in a couple weeks we should be able to. Baby B was a little slower than Baby A but definitely still there!!


you need to change your ticker to TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!:oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## grace10209

UMMM, can you tell im excited. or insane :wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

GRACE are you high!!! lmao you are cracking me up!!! I cant find a twins ticker!!!

I am going to try to nurse but I dont know about the same time! Guess we will see! I will be juggling babies!!


----------



## grace10209

Yup, your DH will just have to give you OJ to drink through a straw while you are feeding them! hehehehehehe


----------



## bluckycharmed

Since there's twins if I nurse then that's about ALL ill be doing!! Nurse-change-repeat.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I am going to lose my mind... haha this is crazy! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## grace10209

It is crazy but a huge blessing! You are gonna do awesome girl :)


----------



## grace10209

Although If I were you, I would be totally Losing my shit . Lmao
How's your DH? Mine would freak


----------



## bluckycharmed

DH is handling it MUCH better than I am... im kinda wacko and he is excited! we are both kinda scared! all of the emotions are just simply overwhelming! 

The doc said he couldnt believe how lucky we were... said we might want to go buy a lottery ticket... think I might just do that... lol


----------



## dopeyz414

You will get there... its harder for us to wrap our heads around being preggo, never mind twins, when we've spent sooo long thinking we are broken and it may never happen... 
That being said my bf would prob pass out if they tell me twins... lol ;)

I just hope my follie has grown and get a good # tomorrow!!

Grace how many dpo are you?


----------



## grace10209

I am 5dpo, I wish I hadn't made that dumb deal with myself that I wouldn't test before blood test. 
It seems so far away- not this week but next week on Tuesday! Omg!

Dope, I hope ur follies are good tomorrow :)

I'm so happy for you blucky!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace that is only a week from tue! not too bad at all! 

Dopey I hope that your follies are ready!


----------



## dopeyz414

As excited as I am about hopefully trigger I am not looking forward to waiting again!!


----------



## grace10209

lol, yup dope, the waiting is tough. very tough.
I have 10 days, 10 days from right now I will know if im pregnant again. AND then more waiting begins. LOL :wacko:

But, I am so very hopeful for this cycle and I can't wait to catch up to miss blucky! I still CAN"T BELIEVE she is having TWO CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so awesome! yay ! im quite certain I will only have a single, there is no way as I only had one follicle. the chances of my follie splitting into two are sooo low. 

I just want a healthy little one. can't wait!

good luck tomorrow dope, be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## bluckycharmed

The waiting AFTER I got my BFP was way worse than tww... Between betas, for results, and then for the u/s...waiting to see my nuggetS was the worst wait of all. I have another ultrasound Friday to see if the second heartbeat is getting stronger.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I don't know if I already mentioned this but according to the u/s I was 3 days behind what's ticker says, which makes sense seeing how I ovulated on CD17.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey I'm gonna be thinking about you tomorrow... Make sure you update us ASAP!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I don't know if I already mentioned this but according to the u/s I was 3 days behind what's ticker says, which makes sense seeing how I ovulated on CD17.

So, according to US, did you O the day after the trigger? 
I always wondered, how they determine how far along you are, from when you O'd or when you first had AF last time?


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, forgive me for this one - TMI alert, :blush:
but did you have a ton of CM during 2ww? :blush: I am having a strange amount of CM - its white and odorless and wierd, never had this before????
just curious if you happened to have it?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It seemed like the way he measured how far I was was by measuring the embryo (since its not a fetus til like 9 weeks)... he measured to see how big it was and the machine thingie calculated it. It said it will bounce around and we will have a more accurate idea around 12 weeks. All the tickers and stuff, and normally, it is measured from the time you had your last CD1, but some women dont ov til day 20-30 so that would be inaccurate. :shrug: I know the day that I conceived.... oddly enough. But I do know that I ov'd the day after the trigger based on my temps for that cycle.


----------



## bluckycharmed

OMG YES!! I had MORE CM than I have EVER had! It was odorless and creamy... like lotiony... and I had it EVERY day that I was checking. 

YAY GRACE THIS COULD BE YOUR STICKY BFP!!!! YEA YEA YEA!! :happydance::happydance:

to be honest I never noticed that amount of cm, and then got my bfp. I read online that it was a sign that your body was using the cm as a defense mechanism to keep bacteria out so the embryo could implant properly. 

YAY grace I hope that this is it for you!!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> OMG YES!! I had MORE CM than I have EVER had! It was odorless and creamy... like lotiony... and I had it EVERY day that I was checking.
> 
> YAY GRACE THIS COULD BE YOUR STICKY BFP!!!! YEA YEA YEA!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> to be honest I never noticed that amount of cm, and then got my bfp. I read online that it was a sign that your body was using the cm as a defense mechanism to keep bacteria out so the embryo could implant properly.
> 
> YAY grace I hope that this is it for you!!!


OMG! i just got goosebumps all over!!!! Im so excited, I just have a really really good feeling, maybe im crazy and maybe i shouldn't - but i can't help it, im just feeling really positive, and I KNOW that "IF" I do get my bfp this time that everything is going to be awesome with the pregnancy, oh i can't wait!

thanks blucky. Now i just need to make it to next tuesday! LMAO :wacko:
And yes, I agree with you 10000000% - waiting for beta results and waiting for that first US is So difficult!

AHHHHHHHHHHHH you are having 2 children! hehehehehhehe:thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Dope, its 9am and im thinking of you, not sure what time your appt is. but im sending good thoughts your way girl - xoxoxo


----------



## bluckycharmed

This is your month grace! I can feel it:thumbup:! and yes.... 2 babies.... EEK I still cannot believe it. It does NOT feel real!:wacko::wacko:

Hope Dopey is doing good... cant wait for her to trigger and catch up! 

Do you realize how BIG I am going to get with twins? omg... are they going to take them early? Will they be healthy? Will I be on bed rest at the end? (my friend was) I bet I will be showing by Christmas! I am not a small or petite girl, but even with my fluffiness I suppose I will show some by Christmas... EEK!

This is still just to unreal.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> This is your month grace! I can feel it:thumbup:! and yes.... 2 babies.... EEK I still cannot believe it. It does NOT feel real!:wacko::wacko:
> 
> Hope Dopey is doing good... cant wait for her to trigger and catch up!
> 
> Do you realize how BIG I am going to get with twins? omg... are they going to take them early? Will they be healthy? Will I be on bed rest at the end? (my friend was) I bet I will be showing by Christmas! I am not a small or petite girl, but even with my fluffiness I suppose I will show some by Christmas... EEK!
> 
> This is still just to unreal.

FullTerm for twins is 37 weeks. You will do great! You may or may not be on bed rest, all depends what happens during pregnancy. YES 100% you will be showing by xmas. I am already planning that I will be showing by xmas. I had a JCPENNY gift card from last xmas and yesterday I went and bought 4 patterned baggy tops to start wearing now, they will cover my belly and hide it once it starts showing and i figure if i start wearing them now, it wont seem like they came out of nowhere. I am not planning on telling work people until i hit 2nd trimester.
OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Well I'm at re office waiting... oh I hope its big enough...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay dope let us know!!


----------



## dopeyz414

It grew to 19mm so now I wait for re to call... but will likely trigger tonight


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay!! What were they last time? hope they give you the green light!!


----------



## grace10209

Yay!!! 19 is great! I wonder will RE will say - hoping for good news today- then you will be exactly one week behind me as I triggered last Sunday !!
Woohooo for thanksgiving pregnancies!!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

On Thurs it was 11.5... so it grew significantly... re called... said to trigger... YAY!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay dopey that's AWESOME!! Maybe the hot water bottle idea helped!! You are gonne be busy for a while!!!yall are both gonna get your November BFPs!! Hooray! 

I still have not had any m/s thank god.... But my hormones are WAY out of wack!! I cannot make myself study the way I need to bc I have TWINS on my brain!!! 

I have been super emotional... Crying, then laughing, the cranky... Ugh it's like a sh$&@y roller coaster lol. 

It's all for a good cause though!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Thank u!!! Hopefully in a few weeks I will be on the same sh$&@y roller coaster!

I thought the same thing about water bottle... I'm sooooo excited...


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Thank u!!! Hopefully in a few weeks I will be on the same sh$&@y roller coaster!
> 
> I thought the same thing about water bottle... I'm sooooo excited...

yay!!!!!!!! dope! so excited ! so did you trigger yet? are you gonna bd today and then for the the next 3 days???? YAY!!!!!!!! so excited for you! you got your preseed and softcups ready right? oh yay! so happy for you!

OMG OMG OMG - we ARE all goign to be pregnant together! just like we said :happydance::happydance:


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Yay dopey that's AWESOME!! Maybe the hot water bottle idea helped!! You are gonne be busy for a while!!!yall are both gonna get your November BFPs!! Hooray!
> 
> I still have not had any m/s thank god.... But my hormones are WAY out of wack!! I cannot make myself study the way I need to bc I have TWINS on my brain!!!
> 
> I have been super emotional... Crying, then laughing, the cranky... Ugh it's like a sh$&@y roller coaster lol.
> 
> It's all for a good cause though!!


OMG I so could not concentrate if i were you either! twins would be ALL i was thinking about! :haha: seriously, i would be a crazy person, moreso than I am now. 
I am very moody today, DH and i went out to run some errands and part of me wanted to rip his head off - while the other part of me wanted to burst out in tears, I think the hardest thing for me right now is that i dont KNOW if im pregnant, i mean i think i am and im very hopeful - but i dont KNOW just yet. so its tough. BUT, i better get used to it, because the new few weeks are only going to be tougher. not easier. lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. We're all gonna be pregnant soon. :) I go for my sonogram Wednesday to see if I'm ready for trigger. I might try the hot water bottle thing. Lol. I hope I'm ready for the trigger Wednesday.


----------



## grace10209

Pit bull is this your first US this cycle? Yay for triggers!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No. It will be my 2nd sonogram. I had 5 follicles last sonogram, hopefully they are all big and ready :) I had 4 in my left ovary and 1 in my right ovary. My right ovary is a slow grower. So I don't know if that one will get big enough.


----------



## grace10209

Oh awesome! Dope must be busy making her baby !!


----------



## dopeyz414

I'm here... I'm so happy it hs grown... apparently my left doesn't do much... but hope 1 is enough...


----------



## grace10209

Yes one is plenty!!!! That's all normal ovulation has is one follie- I read you only produce more with meds -
This is our turn now dope! And pb too!
Yay


----------



## bluckycharmed

1 is plenty dopey! it'll keep you sane :wacko: lol.

Good luck wednesday Pitbull!

I swear tonight at work all these preggo women kept coming through my line... one of them was still 5 weeks from being due and she was HUGE and she said she only had 1 in there! This other women came through with 14 month old twins and it def scared me a little more! she had her hands FULL!! I am excited though. She told me about a twins moms support group here where I live so I am definitely going to see if I can find it!

Hope yall are doing well!


----------



## grace10209

Thats great Blucky! you are going to do great. Its so crazy. My two neighbors across the street both have little one. under 2yrs old. one of the girls is pregnant with her 2nd now, she is 16 weeks. She was telling me that twins run in her family, she only has one in belly now BUT BUT BUT she said her grandmother had 21 children and that she had 4 sets of twins. YES THAT IS RIGHT, 4 sets of twins!!!!!!!!:haha:
and they WERE ALL delivered vaginally and at home! So, im just sharing this to show you that you are going to do great! twins is very common and you are going to be a fabulous mommy to those 2 little monkies cooking in there!

im so excited for you! yay!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I have another ultrasound scheduled for Friday! I hope BOTH heartbeats are nice and STRONG!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey my left ovary didn't do squat my last cycle. I don't think it even THOUGHT about making a follie. :shrug: 

My DH says he has super ninja sperm that was determined to impregnate any follicles I might have had, he said I'm lucky I only made 2.


----------



## dopeyz414

Lol!!! He's funny and quite possibly right about being lucky youu only had 2... my left ovary hasn't done anything on any cycle... 
We actually fell asleep last night at 8... I'm supposed to take trigger at 10pm... so ended up taking this am... ooops... that's ok I think it will still be ok... 

I really hope this cycles works!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband has super ninja sperm also lmao. So I don't understand why I'm not getting pregnant. Maybe this iui will help me. It would be awesome. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think it will be okay that you missed taking the trigger last night. Your follicles probably grew some more over night anyways. :)


----------



## dopeyz414

Thats what I'm thinking that by morning it might have been more like 20mm... just hoping I didnt o on my own during the night... I think its unlikely but I am still worried about it...

pitbull mommy- have you had your tubes checked? I havent yet... if no bfp this cycle then they will check... my re wanted to have me do 2 cycles where I ovulate prior to going that route... hopefully i get my bfp and dont need to do it!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes. I got my tubes tested before I even started medicine. They are both good :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

You will get your BFP!! :)) all of us will :)


----------



## grace10209

hi ladies 
pittbull, do you have your iui scheduled? that is SOO awesome that you are doing it. Im interested to hear how the process goes.

Dope, Im excited you triggered today. when are you going to start testing? OMG!
does this mean that WE BOTH can get our bfp's next week????????????


----------



## grace10209

I am so boated and feeling very fat lately :(
I wish I knew for sure if it was from pregancy, I am feeling cramping and bloating and twinges in my lower abdomen on both sides, ughhhh.
I am praying its my little one in there but Im not sure, the good thing is that its on BOTH sides and not just one and "IF" it was ectopic then it would only be on one side.

Oh i am praying im pregnant again with a healthy little one.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will probably be doing the iui Thursday or Friday. Just depends what my follicles look like when I go to my sonogram Wednesday. I'll probably trigger Wednesday or Thursday. And I'll be doing the iui the day after I trigger. Hopefully my follicles are ready Wednesday :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Maybe your pregnant. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm scared the iui will hurt. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm scared the iui will hurt. Lol


noooooooooooo! Dont be scared! I would be SOOO EXCITED TO GET AN IUI> 
its not going to hurt! be excited!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

pittbull, I would also bd the days before and after the iui. just "incase" - so if it were me, I would bd on Tuesday, Wed, Thurs, get IUI Fri, and then BD sat / sun too.
just for good measure you know? 

your DH's SA was fine, so everyday will only help! just an idea!~


----------



## dopeyz414

Well last cycle I o'd 36hrs after trigger, and based on what I've read that's when most o's occur, so I won't test prob til 14 dpo... so that's the 20th... unless dr want to test earlier


----------



## grace10209

Cool! Right before thanksgiving!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I don't think he can ejaculate 2-3 days before iui. So we will def BD after the iui.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think I ovulate the day after trigger, because I always cramp and have white discharge the day after the trigger. I have never ovulated before I started to take medicine, so I don't know if that is a sign of ovulation or not.


----------



## bluckycharmed

hey girls! My, yall have been chatty today! Grace those symptoms sound good!

pitbull, dont worry about iui... i doubt it will hurt. Maybe a pinch, worse case. 

Dopey... you will have a good thanksgiving surprise! We will ALL have lots to be thankful for this thanksgiving!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It probably won't hurt. But it will freak me out knowing a big long tube is going to be going in my uterus. Lol. I don't see why I wouldn't get pregnant this time, because my husbands sperm is really good and it is going to be right where it needs to be. I will be really sad if this doesn't work.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Well I don't think he can ejaculate 2-3 days before iui. So we will def BD after the iui.

Oh really? I didn't know that


----------



## grace10209

I want to test!!!!!!:dohh::wacko:

Help!!! 

Blucky what did you do in 2ww???


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes. They say that the sperm count can be low having sex before the iui.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Don't test. Lol. You can do it. Not much longer to wait.


----------



## grace10209

Thanks.... 

Very excited about your iui- are u doing clomid & ovidrel too!?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I finished clomid Friday, and I will hopefully be taking ovidrel Wednesday if my follicles are ready


----------



## bluckycharmed

Youre asking what I did? hahah I tested... remember I couldnt wait? but then I also tested out the trigger too. However, you are waiting one more week til next Tuesday, then you will test, and get your BFP.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace be strong... don't do it!!! Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes I agree with Dopey! Remember that deal you made with yourself!


----------



## grace10209

Ooook - thanks ladies 
This is tough, I need to focus on something else , pah ha ha!! 

Blucky how go you feel? Any physical symptoms? What about mentally- has twins set in yet ? When is your next scan again?


----------



## grace10209

hows everyone doing? talk to me, im going crazy over here. LOL


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good morning grace! I am going to compose a list of my side effects for you!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My next scan is Friday! :happydance: I talked the doc into doing one this week instead of waiting for 2 weeks! Since one of the heartbeats wasnt as strong, he agreed and said this week it should be nice and strong. Since I was measuring "behind" at the u/s last week he didnt seem surprised that one was a little behind. I cant wait to see the little nugget!!!! I was supposed to go at 12 on Friday, but bc of DHs schedule at work I called to see if they could do it later, so now I am just waiting for a call. I REALLY dont want to wait until Monday! I will go crazy! 

So far here is what I have been feeling: (and loving every minute of it...kinda haha)

The FIRST symptom was craving hotsauce and heartburn... this started the day before I found out I was preggo. I have not been craving that so much in the last couple week, and heart burn has started to die off.

The next symptom I feel ALL the time is exhaustion.:sleep:.. and I dont mean just being tired, I mean being EXHAUSTED... I sleep 8-10 hours a night, and then sleep each day for a nap for at LEAST 2 hours... yesterday I took a 4 hour nap after classes. Well I take that back, I am not getting a SOLID 8-10 hours per night because I get up NO LESS than twice to pee! 

umm, my body has started aching all over, and also my lower back has been much more sore than normally. 

Thats not the mention the mental hormonal craziness going on in my brain. I am ALL OVER the place! One minute I am crying, the next im bitching out my best friend (who luckily has 3 kids and understands, she has twins too) and then then next I am kinda depressed.... :shrug: im a mental head case!

I know it is all going to be worth it in the end. I cannot wait to have my 2 angels in my arms! I think June is SOOOOO FAR AWAY!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi Blucky
Thanks for posting your symptoms. 

i dont think i have ever had heartburn, in my life. lol
dont know what it feels like.

Anyway, thats so great you get to go again on Friday.
I think I will beg for weekly ultrasounds when my time comes.

I am 8dpo today. I still have the cramping, bloating and wierd twinges / pulling feeling in my abs. But again on BOTH sides so im thankful for that.
I pray its my little rainbow baby in there. [-o&lt;

How is your diet blucky? did your OB give you a list of foods that you CAN"T have ?
what about coffee? is decaf ok? what about delivery, do you want to try and deliver vaginally or will you get csection? My OB told me its my choice seeing Im 36 and will be 37 when I deliver - that is IF i get pregnant this time.
damn IM OLD!!! :haha:
anyway, I go back and forth on the vaginal vs. csection. With vaginal the babies get this "Squeeze" to their lungs with they come down the birth canal and its supposed to be really good for them and their health. On the other hand a csection, in most cases, is much "easier" on both baby and momma for the delivery - 
but then there's recover, csection is tough as you had surgery and vaginal can go either way, if baby comes out easy then in a few days you are golden, if you struggle and tear and need an episiotomy then thats a different story. lol :wacko:

have you all thought about these things, or am I just a nut over here??


----------



## grace10209

Dope, how are you? are you busy making babies over there?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I had had heartburn ONCE before... but trust me, you will KNOW it when/if you feel it! It is NOT comfortable! I wouldnt say that it was painful for me, it just wasnt comfortable! 

I havnt been referred to an OB yet... my RE wont release me until at least 9 weeks to make sure everything is going okay. My MIL works at the hospital so she is asking around about who is the BEST OB in this area. I just moved here recently and had only seem "my OB" once before I was referred to my RE. The RE gave me a little info packet on do's and dont's ... so it has a list of things that I shouldnt eat, or can only eat in moderation. I still drink 1 cup of coffee every other day... the doc said just to cut back. I used to drink like 3-4 on my days off and at least 1 every other day... so I have cut back. I am also only drinking non caffeinated drinks... maybe 1 with caffeine (other than coffee) throughout the day where as I used to drink mt dew all day! 

Ive been thinking a lot about delivery.... I would PREFER to deliver vaginally, but I am afraid that with twins I wont have much say in the matter... They will have to do what is best for my babies and that will likely mean c-section. I dont want a c-section, but they could pull them out of my mouth if that is what is best for the babies haha. I know that my DH is going to be a huge support after the birth, and my in laws, and my mom will be here with my sister... maybe my dad... maybe my grandparents... I dont know im going to go wacko! We will have such a full house I am going to have to SCHEDULE when they can visit! haha. My mom is already saying she is going to throw down with my MIL if she gets in the way hahaha... my mom is DETERMINED to give them their first bath since my grandma (her mom) gave me, my bro, and sis our first baths... My mom doesnt live here though she is about 2 1/2 hours+ away and my MIL is about 10 minutes... I just hope that they can hold it together!
My MIL had to have an episiotomy with my DH... he was over 10 LBS and she couldnt get the sucker out! She said she pushed for HOURS and they even tried to pull him out and couldnt! He was a little fat sucker... and still is not a small man. He is built VERY large! (in all areas HAHAHAHAH) but I am not a small girl so I like that he makes me feel comfortable! I was talking to my bio teacher who had twins and she said they were both 8 LBS! OMG can you imaging 16 lbs of baby+ all that baby weight? GEEZ and she is a PETITE woman !! Crazy!! 

I am so glad that I am off today, I am about to go return my layaway stuff I put on at kmart... its so cute, but now that there are 2, I mind as well wait. I decided I am just gonna put all that stuff on my registry and I bet my MIL will just buy it for me.

Hope you arent going too crazy Grace!!

Do you watch any of those labor stories on TLC or Discovery? I watch them all the time and I am particularly interested in the water birth... but dont know enough about it to really say... I want to look into it though. 

Feel free to text me throughout the day if you want to prevent going mad. I will be out and about!


----------



## grace10209

thanks blucky!

my sister had my newphew last year and I was IN THE DELIVERY room for everything. 
I SAW everything. it was insane! 
My sister is young, and was VERY Anti-csection, she was in labor and pushing for almost 3 hours straight, it was brutal. I was begging her at the end of PLEASE just get a freakin csection but she refused.

after that, i thought i would never EVER consider delivering vaginally. But then I met with my OB and she said it would be up to me and that there are benefits to either situation.

I met with my OB before we got pregnant the first time. SHe is great and I kept her posted during my last pregnancy, she is very supportive and I feel very lucky to have her.

Im sure you will find a great one too. 

I think its so wonderful that you have SO many people, family, around you that love you. You are truly blessed. I dont have much for support. family wise I mean.
I have my sister (that had the son) and thats it. My mom passed when i was 16 and my gram is 88 and starting to lose it, i take her to all her dr appts and stuff but she is more of a child now....than a parent/grandparent.
DH's mom and siblings are sucky, i think i talked about that before. 

I do have a good amount of friends and neighbors so I feel like i'll be supported, but the family piece is huge so im very happy for you! yay!

im exhausted today. Think im going to go home and nap!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, now that your pregnant do you still have to pay out of pocket for your sonograms?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace You're tired bc you're knocked up!!! Haha

Pitbull- heck no girl!! It's prenatal care now!! $25 a pop vs $190!!! Yipee!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace You're tired bc you're knocked up!!! Haha
> 
> Pitbull- heck no girl!! It's prenatal care now!! $25 a pop vs $190!!! Yipee!!

Blucky, I pray to god you are right. I can't believe I can't test at home! :wacko:
OMG, I will say this now, that "IF" I do get a positive blood test, i am go on a POAS FRENZY!!!!!!! Im going to Pee on 20 sticks and post them! :wacko::haha::haha::haha::wacko:


----------



## grace10209

pittbull, i hope you can do your IUI this Friday! and i hope dope is conceiving right now! lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Last night I had a dream that I was pregnant. :) hopefully it's a sign that I will be pregnant this time.


----------



## bluckycharmed

PITBULL!! I had a dream I was preg right before I got my BFP!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Hmmmm... wow I missed a lot! Lol...
So we've bd yest and this am... I'm thinking I might jumped my bf 1 more time tonight when I get home... 8pm will be 36 hrs... had cramping on left side today... weird since nothing was in there... I have been using the instead cups... they're comfy may use them next time I get af... hopefully not for several mths!

I told my bf yesterday that I wanna poas now with trigger still there just to see a positive test...


----------



## bluckycharmed

I did that dopey! It was a nice change! are you going to test out the trigger or are you just going to wait?

My DH and I :sex: last night for just the 2nd time since my BFP (hes so scared hes going to make us lose them) and I swear my senses were UNREAL:blush:... sorry if TMI but my DH and I always enjoyed ourselves before ... but O.M.G. it was unreal! I think I like THAT pregnancy symptom!!:happydance:


----------



## dopeyz414

Lol... too funny blucky... I've read that sex is more intense when preggo... 

I was planning to just wait... but like I said I wanna see a positive test... but then its for the wrong reason and will be depressing so don't know what im gonna do...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. Maybe I'll be pregnant this time. But in my dream I started bleeding once I found out I was pregnant. :( but then I woke up. And yes I hope I can do the iui Thursday or Friday :) I hope my follicles are nice and big tomorrow.


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey how long did you leave softcup in for?


----------



## bluckycharmed

if we BDd at night I would just leave it in overnight, and during the day I would leave it in until night time. Figured it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Last night I had a dream that I was pregnant. :) hopefully it's a sign that I will be pregnant this time.

ohhhh i hope so!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky thats funny about the sex, but I HOPE that I have that side effect too. Oh, my DH would be soooooooo happy! LOL 
What about you? were you "worried" during sex or was it just amazing the whole time?

Dope, I wore the softcup for minimum 5 hrs and up to 10 or 12max. 

Praying for all of us!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I was kind of worried, but with everything I read about it being safe I wasnt too worried... we were just really gentle just in case ;-)

Grace, this is the chart I was telling you about: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Below is a picture I made and posted to my fb to announce to people that we were expecting. Just thought I would attach so yall could see!
 



Attached Files:







374839_10152237025220052_1131113203_n.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I was kind of worried, but with everything I read about it being safe I wasnt too worried... we were just really gentle just in case ;-)
> 
> Grace, this is the chart I was telling you about: https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
> 
> Below is a picture I made and posted to my fb to announce to people that we were expecting. Just thought I would attach so yall could see!

OMG that is awesome! when are you going to post it on facebook?
tx for chart.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I posted it last Friday.


----------



## grace10209

Wow! Good for you! That's awesome :)

I'm in bed, it's 631pm, DH is out of town for work... I hope I'm not imagining all these symptoms -


----------



## bluckycharmed

I doubt you are... I cant wait for your blood test!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I woke up this morning and feel SOOO PREGNANT!!! I couldn't suck in my stomach if I wanted to!! I looked in the mirror and definitely had a "pooch" on my stomach. Argh


----------



## grace10209

thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!! YAY GIRL! two babies! wooohoooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I just noticed I have a blueberry now! Well technically 2 blueberries! Ugh I feel crummy today and I'm nauseated.... Uh oh


----------



## grace10209

i would take 9 months of vomiting, daily, if thats what i needed to do. 

lol - remind me of that when the time comes.


----------



## grace10209

VENT

SO im very upset with my DH and I need to post this somewhere. this is the only place I have so here goes and please skip over if you dont want to listen to me bitching.

my DH got Fired, yes fired from his job in September. He has a good career and makes a great salary - more than me. So he has been looking for another job since then but the companies he's interviewing at are huge companies like IBM, Oracle, etc and the interview process takes FOREVER. so he has had to deplete all this savings to keep us afloat as he had no income of his own coming in over last 3 months.

Now, he is telling me that he may need to deplete some of my "baby savings account" because he is out of his money and we have bills coming up this month. 
Now, he has 3 offers coming in this week from Oracle, Microsoft and IBM but he wont start working until at least next week.
Anyway, so i said of course we can dip into my savings as thats "emergency money" for the family but that I want him to put the money back asap.
and he doesn't understand this............he is saying, that this is not a loan, we just need to use that money period and if he "can" put it back he will, but he can't promise that. 
So Im annoyed because he needs to take some ownership in this situation. I mean, he DID get fired after all. 
AND He just went on a huge trip with his buddies to germany (after he got fired) and this is where im getting more annoyed. :grr:
He chose to "still" go to germany even after he got fired
He chose to not get a temp job so he could still bring in money while he was waiting for these offers
He also has two cars, a motorcycle and he could have EASILY sold one of the cars, his bike, etc to bring in money but he didn't.
So why should I have to take from my savings and he now says he can't promise he'll return the money and that its NOT a loan. :gun:

Im really pist and maybe its just cause im so anxious, stressed about if im pregnant or not but wtf :grr: I am so pist at him right now!!

Ever since he lost his job, I have been SO supportive and never said anything negative about it.

but I want to go home and be like WTF
YOU GOT FIRED! this is YOUR FAULT we are in this situation
You have ownership here so YES, you had to spend your savings. and you should have NEVER kept that trip with your buddies, you should have sold your car OR done something to bring money in, but you CHOSE not too so yes, you needed to deplete your savings :gun:

I AM SO UPSET, I NEED TO BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont want to be stressed like this during pregnancy. IF I am even pregnant, Ughhhhh :(

what would you do?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good morning ladies. :) I just got home from my appointment. I have two follicles ready, and one is almost ready so I am waiting to take the ovidrel tomorrow morning, and I will be doing the iui Friday morning. The two follicles that are ready are 21mm and 20mm. And the one that isn't ready is 16.5mm. So it should grow enough by tomorrow. Also the doctor told me that my uterus lining is a a little thin, but it should thicken by tomorrow. Yay I'm so excited to get the iui. I pray that this is our month. :)


----------



## dopeyz414

Well... tough on.e but I would try and have a conversation with him pointing out he got fired and you have been supportive, that of course the money is for emergency situations but the money needs to be replaced... you realize it may take a couple of months for him to get situated and what not but then we need to replace the money... its not about being a loan... its about having stability and a safety net for our family... that's when you can mention not going on vacation & selling one of the cars... to build both of your savings back up for your family...

If he doesn't understand... then I would freak out! 

Its tricky though... best thing I can say is be calm... if you start off upset or angry.... who will go on defensive and it won't go any where...


----------



## grace10209

thanks dope. and you are right, if i start off angry he will get into defense mode and then come out swinging (not literally of course). Fighting/aruguing is something we struggle with doing fairly.

We have gotten better but I am just so mad now. Im glad I was able to vent it here, i dont want to feel my blood pressure rise like that. and I dont want to go home and be mean to him but im just angry. 

Maybe I'll just say something (similar to your example)

i dont know. :(


----------



## dopeyz414

Congrats pitbull! Are you taking 100mg of clomid? That's a great response... 3 follies awesome!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Good morning ladies. :) I just got home from my appointment. I have two follicles ready, and one is almost ready so I am waiting to take the ovidrel tomorrow morning, and I will be doing the iui Friday morning. The two follicles that are ready are 21mm and 20mm. And the one that isn't ready is 16.5mm. So it should grow enough by tomorrow. Also the doctor told me that my uterus lining is a a little thin, but it should thicken by tomorrow. Yay I'm so excited to get the iui. I pray that this is our month. :)

yay pittbull! thats awesome about getting the iui on Friday, you need to promise to come back and tell us all about it, im very interested! 
so exciting for you! yay! 21 and 20mm is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Well I think its important to say something but I think if you put it in a way he's not feeling badly it will go better... I'm sure in some ways he feels badly about situation to begin with, making worse won't help...

Just remember its about family and security... your a team and will do it together!!!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Well I think its important to say something but I think if you put it in a way he's not feeling badly it will go better... I'm sure in some ways he feels badly about situation to begin with, making worse won't help...
> 
> Just remember its about family and security... your a team and will do it together!!!

Thank you dope. I really REALLY appreciate you responding on this. I know I would have definitly made it worse. - this is really helpful to me


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I took 100mg of clomid. :) thank you


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I promise I will tell y'all all about it :) I'm excited :) but nervous, I'm scared it will hurt. Haha. I'll be fine though


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I can do the hsg test then the iui should be a piece of cake.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> If I can do the hsg test then the iui should be a piece of cake.

EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!! the hsg is way worse! and I have never heard a woman say that an iui hurt? have you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've watched a couple videos on YouTube and some women said it hurt and some didn't. Most people said it just feels like a papsmear


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am so not looking foward to the 2ww. I think I am gonna ask my doc to schedule me a blood pregnancy test. Instead of me just taking one at home


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I am so not looking foward to the 2ww. I think I am gonna ask my doc to schedule me a blood pregnancy test. Instead of me just taking one at home

Its brutal, are you going to join the insane club with me and NOT test at home????? :wacko:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. Yes. Cause I hate testing at home. It's so depressing.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

You find out soon :)


----------



## grace10209

Did I tell you guys my latest plan? so "if" i get my positive next week, i have decided im going to go on a POAS frenzy and Im going to take like 10 tests and post them!!:haha::rofl::rofl:

I'm getting nervous....


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol yes. I can't wait to see the BFP's. yay. Your gonna get your BFP next week. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I was thinking that the birth control shot depo caused my infertility. My first and last shot was 6 years ago. Cause no one in my family has infertility problems but me


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yikes I missed a bunch! Grace I agree with what dopey said.,. Did ur DH get fired or laid off? I can't believe he STILL went to Germany... That would have infuriated me!!! And selling a car also sounds like a good idea. Y'all are a team, you def can't get all defensive bc guys don't react we'll to that. 

Yay pitbull for follies!! Maybe you will have twins too! Or triplets!!! I'm the only person in my family with fertility issues too... I had severe PCOS... I hope if we have more children in the future I won't have to go thru these hoops again. 

Grace only 6 days til your good news!! I POAS over and over bc I never felt like it was real!! 

So today I have felt soooo pregnant and grumpy. I already think I'm getting the "preggo pooch".... Not from the babies directly, but bc of my uterus growing so much and all the other changes down there. So in a way I'm "showing", I'm just showing everything except babies lol. I've read it's not that uncommon for women to show SOMETHING really early when there's twins. Ugh... And I'm so bloated I feel disgusting! Got a few waves of nausea today, but thankfully didn't get sick. 

Dope, did u say u were testing at home or waiting for a blood test? 

Nap time for me ladies... Ill check back on ya later!


----------



## dopeyz414

I'm prob gonna wait... I have had a few minor cramps... but felt nothing like last time... I'm thinking o occurred yesterday and I am 1 dpo... gonna be a loooong 2 wks!

But if I do get a bfp... I will prob be like you all and pee on a ton of sticks since I have never had one before... I never even got a pos opk... course I don't o on my own... but even when I took clomid yrs ago never got one... but dr didn't follow me closely and only check prog 1st time (which with pcos I've read you can get false readings) so I don't think I o'd...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will be blessed with however many babies I get. But I really hope there is no more than twins.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I was thinking that the birth control shot depo caused my infertility. My first and last shot was 6 years ago. Cause no one in my family has infertility problems but me


Not sure? I wonder? I was on it for 7 yrs and I got bfp


----------



## grace10209

Dope do u have a blood test scheduled?


----------



## bluckycharmed

So much for a decent nap. I cant sleep for sh!t because i keep getting up and having to pee!


----------



## grace10209

sorry you weren't able to nap blucky. Im not doing that great. Im emotional - im fat and Im not sure if im pregnant or not, this really stinks, im so afraid that i may not be :(

this 2ww and not testing is brutal. i think id rather test and get a stark white test. lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm already stressing myself out and I'm not even in the 2ww yet. :( I see so many babies every where I go, and its just depressing.


----------



## dopeyz414

Yeah... the whole process is stressful and causes anxiety! Which of course doesn't help our situation any!

Grace- totally understand how your feeling... for me the last cycle I felt so many symptoms... not really emotional til I got af... I actually believed I might be so when I got af I sorta lost it... I had to leave work because I couldn't stop crying, freaked out on my brother and threw water in his face at a resturant and scared crap out of bf with my total melt down... 

Bf said if that happens again he wants to stop trying because he can't stand seeing me like that... what he doesn't get is that part of my meltdown was him not being as empathetic as I needed... I got af and he said "well just try again" and went on computer... 

Anyways its such an emotional roller coaster... but we are all here feeling the same way!! 1 more week!!!


----------



## grace10209

Thank god we all have eachother - my dh has said in the past that " if I get too crazy - then we will stop trying " don't they get that saying that is sooo mean!!!

Men don't get it- my DH was being quiet tonight, I didn't bring up what I wanted to say but I did ask why he was do quiet and if he wanted to talk and he said he didn't think it would be a successful conversation and that it would probably end up bad so we should leave it alone for now - he's probably right.

So dope when will you b testing? You and pitbull will b within a few days of eachother - did u get some more bd in?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace if you work out the way you say you do then there is no way that you are fat... speaking of fat, I am posting my fat, gross, bloated picture below. Hows that for fat??:nope:

Guys for the most part cant really be supportive, but they really just dont understand. Especially the hormones... they do NOT understand the hormones... how could they?

Yall are gonna get your BFPs soon! Grace I dont know HOW YOU ARE WAITING!! You are so much stronger than I am!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (17).JPG
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluckycharmed

By the way, I couldnt suck that bloat above in if i wanted to. I feel like a fat pudgy cow! That should make you feel better grace!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Men just don't understand how it feels not to be able to get pregnant without medicine. It's stressful. Def when their not being supportive like they should be.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Have any of y'all gained weight while being on your meds? I've gained like 15 pounds in 3 months.


----------



## dopeyz414

No I haven't gained anything... but I have had major hot flashes!!!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky,
You look awesome!!!!! I had to completely change my workouts - my RE said I can only do pregnancy yoga, preg DVDs or swimming now (just incase) an my HR must stay under 120 which is nothing! So even though I am still doing workouts - they are like doing nothing and I'm eating more too. Booo oh well. I honestly do not care if u have a little one growing- I Just NEED TO KNOW!!!! Omg is it tue yet?

Pitbull, I don't get on the scale- it's evil - but I'm sure I'm up!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah I hate scales. But I was at slim4life trying to get prices and they weighed me while I was there. I don't know why I've gained so much weight in just 3 months. I still fit into all of my clothes so I don't know where the weight is going. Maybe my boobs. Lol. Cause my boobs have gotten a little bigger since I've started taking meds.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doc told me to take my shot this morning. What time do y'all think I should take my shot this morning? It's 7am now. And my iui is at 10:45 tomorrow


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I already took it, I couldn't wait any longer. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Thats great pittbull! i was going to say take it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yay! im so excited for you that your iui is tomorrow!:thumbup:

Cant wait to hear everything. My Re said if I dont get bfp in 2 cycles then we will do iui, so im very interested about the entire process. DOes your DH have to take the day off work? what about you? can you work after/ how long did they say you will be there? 
so exciting!

AFM, I am a complete looney toone over here. :wacko:
I am 10dpo and cd29 today. I almost tested this morning, like i really really REALLY wanted to. :dohh:
But I didn't. 
Just wanted to also say thanks again for your input on my DH situation. We didn't really talk about it last night except to say that we "shouldn't talk about it" at this point because we know it would go in a bad direction. Im really glad I talked to you guys cuz initially i was really angry and i was ready to just scream at him and :gun: im sure i would not have been nice if i were to "get into it" with him.................which would have only backfired on me because if Im mean, then he is meaner and neither one of us really want to hurt the other. We are trying very hard to learn how to fight better or not fight when we know there is potential for it to not go well.
So, thank you all again.

PLEASE GOD LET ME BE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My hubby is just doing his sperm sample at home and I have to take it there at 8:30 tomorrow morning. I am taking the whole day off tomorrow, but will return back to work Saturday. My hubby can't take off of work like I do. I wish he could go with me. I always go to the doc by myself or my mom sometimes comes with me. I will let y'all know how everything went after I get it done tomorrow. :)) I hope I get pregnant. I mean why wouldn't I? The sperm will be right where it needs to be. So I should know by thanksgiving if I'm pregnant. :)) that would be so awesome. I could announce it at my thanksgiving dinner. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I will be praying for you. Your gonna get your BFP really soon. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:
 

> My hubby is just doing his sperm sample at home and I have to take it there at 8:30 tomorrow morning. I am taking the whole day off tomorrow, but will return back to work Saturday. My hubby can't take off of work like I do. I wish he could go with me. I always go to the doc by myself or my mom sometimes comes with me. I will let y'all know how everything went after I get it done tomorrow. :)) I hope I get pregnant. I mean why wouldn't I? The sperm will be right where it needs to be. So I should know by thanksgiving if I'm pregnant. :)) that would be so awesome. I could announce it at my thanksgiving dinner. :)


Omg that will be so awesome?! I hope you get your thanksgiving bfp!!! are you going to announce right away? you are brave girl! I wont announce until I hit 2nd trimester and I know everything is ok with the little one. I mean, I may tell 1 or 2 people but thats it max - just to have support but DH and I promised we wouldn't go public until we knew it was safe...... maybe we are more cautious because we already suffered a loss -


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace I will be praying for you. Your gonna get your BFP really soon. :)

thank you, it means a lot. im really scared and nervous. :wacko:
I feel like im going crazy. :dohh:

ps - thats awesome they said DH could do sperm sample at home. thats great! so it doesn't effect his work at in any way! oh thats HUGE to know. I thought they had to go in and it was this whole production!


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace I think its great that you have gotten to a point where you know the convo should wait... my bf drives me crazy... if I get upset about something and we are both in a mood and decide to wait and discuss... by morning he's over it and acts like there was never an issue... except I'm still frustrated! Its a great quality that he is so easy going, but frustrates me cuz some things never get discussed and have closure... then the same thing happens and he doesn't understand why I'm frustrated.... uggg

Anyways I had dream last night I was preggo... very preggo about to pop! Its weird cuz I typically don't dream and this was weird... it was me, bf and 2 friends... we were walking by water with huge waves... we went to take pics and then some how some bad guy had one of friends at gun point... he gave me a gun and wanted a shoot out... except the guns were big machine type guns (probably cuz bf and I played resident evil til 2 am) anyways in end I ended up shooting him as he shot at us and I hit him but had to dive out of way (his gun was like a missle launcher... lol) and I went into labor... 

Pretty strange!!! So I don't know how much of it stems from you all saying you had dreams... but I remember feeling so happy and protective!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My whole family already knows we're trying I have a baby. My hubby will only have to miss a hour or so of work. So it's good. Cause we def wouldn't have any money if he took off of work as much as I have too.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We're all have pregnancy dreams. This has got to be our month. Yay


----------



## grace10209

yay! ditto what pb said, This IS OUR MONTH LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If we lived further away from the doctors office he would have to do the speed sample there. Once he does it, we have a hour to get it there.


----------



## grace10209

Dope, your dream was funny, i also think its funny that you and your bf were playing resident evil til 2am. haha

I hope your dream means something good for you! im sure it does. How many dpo are you now 3? 

yay BFP"S COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes it was pretty funny... I think definately too much video game last night! But is was fun...

Grace- I didn't feel o this time... I'm guessing it was tue some time since most things I read say 36 hrs after taking shot... so 2dpo...

I hope we all get our bfp!!! 

Where's mossie been???


----------



## grace10209

oh yeah, mossie, where is she????


----------



## grace10209

So I know I shouldn't do this to myself, because if im not pregnant then its just going to make it worse. BUT
according to pregnology, i am 4 weeks 0 days today. and when i go on tuesday I'll be 4 weeks 5 days!! 

OY. lol I think I like to torture myself. :dohh:

OMG I am so praying my little rainbow is in there! lol :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace there will be a rainbow!! Its in there now snuggling into a nice cozy spot in your uterus! 

Dopey I used to play xbox all the time with my DH, but now hes all about ps3 and I just never got into it. When you get your BFP you wont have the energy to stay up that late playing around! TRUST ME!! Hahaha

I had a dream last night about being pg too... or the lack of. I dreamt that we lost one of the babies:cry::cry: OMG it was the worst nightmare that I have EVER had... I hope and pray that both of our nuggets are safe and sound and that we will see 2 strong heartbeats on MOnday.... 

PB Good luck tomorrow... I hope everything goes smoothly for you and that you get your BFP!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh no, what a horrible nightmare!! :( I hope there is two healthy babies in there. And thank you. I really hope it happens this time. If it doesn't happen this time, I'm thinking about stopping TTC for little bit. I don't know though.


----------



## grace10209

pittbull, you gotta stay positive, you will get your bfp this time! and if, by chance you dont, you gotta try again. It will happen!

Blucky, BAD dream! ughhh im so sorry - that must have beeen aweful. well, dont worry - both of your little ones are going to be just fine. when is your U/S again?

Dope. how are you doing? did you get some good bding in?

blucky, how much did you bf around your trigger? now im thinking we did it too much and im not pregnant.:dohh:


----------



## bluckycharmed

u/s is monday at 11:15. MIL is going with us... shes sooooo excited. We thought she might like to so I invited her. 

Grace, I have NEVER seen someone so worrysome as you!!! We BD'd the night of the trigger, the night after, and the afternoon after that. (thurs, Fri, Sat) After that, we were both tired. and I am pretty sure on Friday we did it twice, for good measure. 
Dont worry about having too much sex. How are you feeling? any symptoms? I know you must be symptom spotting like crazy since you arent testing. How many DPO are you now? or DPT?

I am off to hubbys work to get some new pants. Mine are finding it hard to button... already. I think if it was just 1 baby, then I would still be fine... but given there are 2, and based on what I have read, a lot of women get the bloat gut or whatever by now.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, yes i am very worrysome! imagine if you didn't test and how crazy you would feel. or maybe im just a worry wart! ha ha - actually i know i am. 

Today I am 10dpo and 12dpt. im still getting the twinges/pulling feeling in either side of my lower abs. its wierd how it keeps changing. I definitly feel like something is happening in there, but then my worry gets me and i start to think maybe im just imagining it. LMAO

there were a few times today at work that i felt queezy. my belly is definitly bloated or larger than it usually is, sticking out more - but thats gas/bloat/ something?????

I want to test really bad.......i almost did today. i suck at patience. SUCK!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I would feel crazy if I didnt test... but then again, there is NO WAY that I wouldnt have. lol.

Yayy got me some stretchy pants!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm trying too stay positive. It's just hard. It feels like it wil never happen.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm so excited/nervous for tomorrow. :) i will probably have trouble sleeping tonight. Lol. My grandma really wants me to have triplets. Lol.


----------



## bluckycharmed

OMG triplets!!! I cannot even imagine!! I am still in shock/terrified that I am having twins!!! GEEZ! People always say when someone is having multiples that "at least you get it done in one shot"... but I HATE that comment! Maybe I dont want to get it done in one shot?? maybe I WANT to enjoy multiple baby experiences? Maybe I want more than 2?? I always said I wanted 3-4 kids, DH wanted 2-3, so of course we were aiming for 3, but now that I am having twins, I dont know how long it will be before I can adequately care for another, ya know? who knows... if we have a boy and a girl, this might be it, but if we have 2 of the same sex, we are gonna try again!

Sorry just rambling! I am about to start cooking some yummy Chicken Parmesan! I know its late but DH doesnt get off work for another hour... and I am already starving!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. Yeah I hope it's just one baby. But I will be blessed with however many I get. :) I've always said the most I will have is 2 kids. But who knows. And yummy, that sounds good.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think the thing that worries me the most about twins is 1. The potential for having to go on bed rest... I'd go apeshit crazy with boredom 2. The HIGH possibility of having to have them via c section, I've always wanted to have my kids vaginally 3. Low birth weight/post natal complications, and the of course 4. The fact that I will be a new mom to begin with and learning how to be a mom to two babies from the jump bs just 1. 

Have you ever really given DEEP thought to being a mom? I mean I've always thought about it and I think I will make a good mom.... But frankly the thought of a newborn (or 2 in my case) depending on US for EVERYTHING .... I mean EVERYTHING.... Is kinda scary. There's no real instruction manual on how to raise kids... I'm just SOOO glad I have such a strong support system around me. 
I can't wait to hold my little nuggets for the first time and I can't wait for the sleepless nights (and days) but at the same time it's scary. It is to me anyways.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Vs. not bs*


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I've thought about over and over again. I think I would be a good mom. It's def going to be a fun experience. I'm sure there will some hard times but it is totally worth it. I have high blood pressure and I'm really scared I will have complications with my pregnancy. Right now there is a women who is in coma bc her blood pressure got to high during birth. And she has been in coma for over 2 months now. It's really scary.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And I'm really worried I am going to get really fat. I am already a big women, and I'm scared I'm going to get way too big.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> And I'm really worried I am going to get really fat. I am already a big women, and I'm scared I'm going to get way too big.

I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure you eat a clean healthy diet and keep exercising during pregnancy - and you'll do fine. but also remember gaining 35-40 lbs is normal! and OK

you need to accept the gain for the baby :thumbup:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I get my iui done in an hour. Omg. I'm nervous. I've been sitting at my doc office for an hour already. Cause I had to bring my hubby's sperm sample here at 8:30 this morning.


----------



## dopeyz414

Yay!! So exciting let us know how it goes and what its like!!!


----------



## grace10209

yay!! so excited for you pittbull! think happy thoughts for your baby!
you are going to get pregnant with this iui. Its going to be wonderful and its going to bring you your healthy little one in 9 months! yay!

soooooo excited for you! what a wonderful DAY! are you going home after?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you. :) an I will let y'all know.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!! Thank you!!! I'm am dreading this 2ww. Ugh. And yes I'm going home afterwards. The ovidrel shot made me sick this time. I've been sick to my stomach since yesterday.


----------



## grace10209

its probably nerves too. Good luck girl! you are going to do great! just keep thinking positive thoughts for your little one. Then go home and relax!

yay!


----------



## grace10209

I know I keep saying the same thing everyday and I thank you ladies for the continuos support but - Im going completely whacko over here. I am 11dpo today and cd30! :wacko:

God give me strength to get to tuesday. lmao 

If i get this bfp, im going to just be excited and enjoy it! im going to enjoy every moment and do my very best to not worry.

omg i can't wait til tuesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL :dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It didn't hurt at ALL. Thank god. Now I'm just laying here for 15 min. He told me while he was doing it that I may feel cramping, and I didn't feel cramping or nothing at all. Yay. He told me to take a pregnancy the 22nd if I haven't got my period.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> It didn't hurt at ALL. Thank god. Now I'm just laying here for 15 min. He told me while he was doing it that I may feel cramping, and I didn't feel cramping or nothing at all. Yay. He told me to take a pregnancy the 22nd if I haven't got my period.


:happydance::happydance::happydance: yAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im so happy it didn't hurt! i knew it wouldn't! yay! you are cooking your little baby in there. and you can test on the 22nd! woooohoooooo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will probably wait to test until the 23rd if my period didn't show. Because it will ruin my thanksgiving if its negative.


----------



## grace10209

ahhhh makes sense. dont want to ruin turkey day!


----------



## bluckycharmed

So glad it didnt hurt PB... best of luck!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> So glad it didnt hurt PB... best of luck!!

Blucky, how are you today? didn't you have your us today or is that monday? hey can you still sleep on your belly?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What's a good pregnancy test I should get? Have y'all ordered any on amazon?


----------



## grace10209

yes wondfo pregnancy tests on amazon. super cheat and you can POAS as much as you want. its like $9 for 25!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are they really sensitive


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I told my grandma that I didn't want to take a pregnancy test on thanksgiving and she told me that she is going to buy me one and make me take it. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Uphhhhh lol


----------



## grace10209

I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## grace10209

i think they are, tons of people use them, you can see bfp's with wondfos online. there are also progession pics starting at like 9, 10 dpo

I have a huge packet of them at home! If I get my bfp maybe I'll mail you some! LOL :haha::haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB I used some internet cheapies and personally I think they are garbage. I would get a FRER, and if I ever try to get preggo again that is the ONLY thing that I will use. Some women also say the wondfo hcg are crappy, bc they will know 2 days earlier on a FRER before the wondfo picks it up. Just my 2 sense. 

Grace, I CAN sleep on my stomach, but it is soooooo uncomfortable that I dont anymore. I only sleep on my side. I used to LOVE sleeping on my stomach but its just so uncomfortable I dont even bother. I go for my scan on Monday. DH couldnt make the morning appt for today so we had to reschedule. 

Only 4 days Grace!


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB I used some internet cheapies and personally I think they are garbage. I would get a FRER, and if I ever try to get preggo again that is the ONLY thing that I will use. Some women also say the wondfo hcg are crappy, bc they will know 2 days earlier on a FRER before the wondfo picks it up. Just my 2 sense. 

Grace, I CAN sleep on my stomach, but it is soooooo uncomfortable that I dont anymore. I only sleep on my side. I used to LOVE sleeping on my stomach but its just so uncomfortable I dont even bother. I go for my scan on Monday. DH couldnt make the morning appt for today so we had to reschedule. 

Only 4 days Grace!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So blucky, you got your BFP on 11dpo, right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. Okay sounds good.


----------



## bluckycharmed

9dpo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay great. Hopefully I get my BFP. What were your symptoms before your BFP?


----------



## bluckycharmed

The only thing I had before the BFP was craving for hot sauce. The other symptoms came after.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good morning ladies!! :) I am so bloated today. It sucks


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB... When you get your BFP, ESP with multiples, it gets worse! That's actually probably the symptom I hate the most! 

On a better note, I only got up to pee once last night! I got a half decent nights sleep! Yay! Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!! Lol. I pray I am pregnant. Ugh. This is gonna be the longest two weeks of my life. Lol. My husband's sperm count was 5million after the sperm wash yesterday. Yay. :) so why wouldn't I get pregnant? It only takes 1 sperm to do the trick. We have already picked out names for a boy and girl. Am I crazy for that? Lol.


----------



## grace10209

No your not crazy - we have names picked too! I pray you get your bfp this time pb!!!

I pray for all I us, not only to get our bfp's but to carry a healthy little one 9 months and smooth delivery without issues!

I'm bloated today too, if I'm not pregnant then I'll be really bummed, I'm eating more and exercising less - and I'm just overall more tired and lazy -
I want to test sooo bad. I'm am 12dpo today!! Cd31 - I feel nutty -
I've been wearing a HR monitor for my workouts recently and it gets sooo high so fast?? Even during the warm ups - I am hitting the max of 120!!! So weird!

I keep telling DH off all my symptoms and he said / well if you are not pregnant that at least we have proof that you are totally insane! Ughhhh the lovely support we get from our men! Lol


----------



## grace10209

Where's dope been? How many dpo are you now?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. i hope we all get our bfps. That's why I don't tell anyone my symptoms cause I don't want them to think I'm crazy if I get a BFN. Lmao. I just keep it to myself. I think I ovulated yesterday, so I'm 1dpo.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We bd Wednesday, iui yesterday, bd last night, and we are going to bd today and tomorrow, that should cover it right?


----------



## grace10209

Yup when was trigger?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The doc told me I only have two more time to try this medicine, and then I will have to move on to ivf. :( and I won't be able to afford that. Ugh. It's stressing me out. I'm so worried that it won't work.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thursday I triggered


----------



## grace10209

Yes you got plenty of bd in! But try, an I know this is impossible, but try to not put so much pressure on yourself. You need to be ok if it doesn't work and try to keep positive. I know it's so hard, I can't do it either, or I should say that I struggle with it.
BUT, we will get our babies, we will, you gotta keep the faith and just know in your heart that eventually it will happen!! 

Look at blucky! She struggled and got many bfn's and now she's pregnant with her little ones ;)


----------



## grace10209

What do you mean he said you only have two more times to try this medicine? Do you mean, only 2 times to try iui ? I'm just wondering why he would only try iui a few times?

I guess my point is, there is ALWAYS hope, there is always a way. Never give up girl! stay positive! 
We are all going to get our bfps!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No the clomid. He said I can only do clomid for a total of 5 months.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> No the clomid. He said I can only do clomid for a total of 5 months.

ohhh I see, ok that makes sense. dont worry girl - you are going to get your bfp! you will! you did your iui and you are getting some good bd in! keep positive thoughts :thumbup:

how do you feel physically from the iui? anything?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't feel anything. Just tired from ovidrel. And I'm bloated today. I haven't had any cramps at all. Which is weird cause I usually cramp with ovidrel.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I tried that trick my doc told me to do to keep the sperm In, and nothing came out. Yay. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

What trick!????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

You take two tampons and get them wet to where they expand, and let them dry. Once there dry, you put them into a unmedicated condom with the string hanging out. And then stick it up there close to your cervix. I kept it in for about 30min


----------



## grace10209

huh - i never heard of that one. well whatever works!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Gotta love my father in law for supporting me in all my strange cravings. Went over there for the game like we do every saturday during football season, and he had pickles and orange soda in abundance. <3 yay!


----------



## grace10209

Yay!!! You are so lucky girl! How do you feel?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I feel good overall... yesterday and today I have felt much better than the few days before. I didnt go to class yesterday so that I could get a little extra rest. I think we are about to go get some yogurt from yumilicious.... Do yall have one where you live? PB you might have them in tx bc I think they are based there but it is to DIE FOR!! nom nom!

I work a short shift in the morning tomorrow then will spend the rest of the day resting. One of the girls at work got fired so I have more shifts this week than I would really like, but at least they are all morning shifts! 

How are yall? 

Where is dopey?


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey sorry was working all day!! I'm ok... tired...

I am 4 dpo... so just holding tight and waiting...


----------



## grace10209

dope and pittbull, how many dpo were you when AF started last time?

Blucky
thats great that you are feeling a bit better. Very excited for your US tomorrow. Hoping to hear good news and that baby A (is it) will have sped up to baby b :)

Im insane over here. 13dpo, cd32. :haha: still have cramps and lower back pain mostly, dont know what they mean? :shrug: this limbo is quite tough . 

I have decided that if I do get my bfp that im going to be 100% positive and thankful for each day - there will be NO worrying unless my RE says I should. 
I have been worrying enough the last 2 weeks ! :dohh:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Only 2 more days til ur BFP grace? Are u gonna test at home or just let them do bloodwork? Best of luck! 

I slept for crap last night... I'm gonna go work my short 5 hours then come home and sleep!!!


----------



## grace10209

I dont know what to do Blucky!! i want to :test::test::test::test::test::test:

LMAO - im a nut! :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well when did u tell yourself you would? U need to stick to that. 

Baby b was the one slightly behind... I really hope it's stronger... Pray for it for me!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think I was 14dpo. I don't remember when i took ovidrel last month.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm really sick to my stomach today. :( I think ovidrel made me sick this time.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, I am praying for little baby b! Tomorrow is going to be a great US for you!! What time is your appt?! You gotta update us as soon as you can ok? We will be waiting an thinking of you. :)

RE said not to test before bloodtest and that is what I promised myself I would do. Lol

Pb, I hope your little one is implanting!!! You too dope! Praying for all of us! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope so too. So since your taking a blood test Tuesday, will you get the results the same day, or will it take a few days?


----------



## grace10209

Yup same dAy - by like 3pm


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. :) I can't wait too hear the good news!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doc won't give me a blood test unless I have a positive at home pregnancy test. Ugh. I didn't want to have to take one.


----------



## grace10209

Ohh pitbull - I pray I can give some! Thanks for the love girl ;)

It will be tough cuz I work til 330 so I don't know if I should call from work to get results or wait til I leave - ill definitly update you guys by 4 either way!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you having pregnancy symptoms? And have you missed your period?


----------



## grace10209

Well, I have been having pulling/twinges daily since about 5/6 dpo. And diarrhea (sorry) since then too. I had a Ton of white cm at 4/5dpo. Headaches and backaches daily - 
And sleeping on my belly isn't as Comfy as it usually is. And I'm bloated. Lol

But I think (not sure) that the ovidrel could cause these ?? I don't know!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Last month I got diarrhea also. But I think it was from the progesteron pill. I will start my progesteron pill tonight also. I pray that you get your BFP!!!!


----------



## grace10209

My period started on oct 11, so did I miss it? I haven't had regular periods in years.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Appt is at 11:15 between classes. I will update right after. 

Grace did your creamy cm stop ?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today is November 11th. So it's been a month since your last period. Do you not usually have a period every month?


----------



## grace10209

yes my creamy CM stopped. I really only had it those 2 days. but it was SO odd, I never have cm really, no ewcm and never had THAT before., :haha:

No, I never had a regular period pb.

I can't wait for your ultrasound blucky! I can't wait to see pics again of those too little beans you have cooking in there.

Im actually ok with not testing now, whatever is meant to be, will be. :dohh:
me taking a test isn't going to change it. I did EVERYTHING I COULD this cycle to get my bfp and if I dont. i'll just try again. (after I have a meltdown). lol

Im so thankful for this thread and the support of you guys., I will be thrilled when I finally get my bfp again, but I'll be even more thrilled when we are ALL are pregnant together, sharing our stories of sickness and ultrasounds! :friends:
awwwwwwww! i can't wait girls! xooxoxox


----------



## dopeyz414

Last cycle I triggered on 10/14 cd14 and got af on cd32... this cycle I triggered on cd 19...

Grace I've had creamy white cm yesterday and today... lots today... and I don't typically have much cm either...

Pb I had lots of cramping and nausea last month... so far this month not too much...


----------



## grace10209

maybe its a good sign dopey! Im praying for you girl!!! you will be due to find out like one week behind me right?? or maybe this coming weekend?


----------



## grace10209

ok guys, im trying to keep busy so DONT LAUGH AT ME but im trying to find a middle girls name. :wacko:

Our last name is 3 syllables so im trying to find something that will flow nicely and be pretty

marlena is our girls name, so what do you think, pick your favorite,

Marlena Quinn
Marlena Rose
Marlena Reese
Marlena Eve
Marlena Alice (dont really "like" but its my grandmothers name) ? 

or two sylables

Marlena Sarah
Marlena Nicole

what do you like best??? hehehehehe


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am trying to stay postive and tell myself that I'm gonna get my BFP this time. But it's so hard. I just can't help but worry about it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like marlena sarah


----------



## bluckycharmed

I like the 1 syllable middles. Just woke up from a nap... I needed it sooooo bad


----------



## grace10209

Thanks pb, and I know it's hard, ill be honest it gets worse once you hit past 10dpo, or maybe it won't be for you cuz you'll test at home so you may have that bfp by 10dpo!!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I like the 1 syllable middles. Just woke up from a nap... I needed it sooooo bad

Any particular favorite?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm surprised the wait for this u/s isn't as bad... I think I was just anxious to know if there were one or2.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Rose


----------



## grace10209

I'm glad you are not too anxious! I can't wait to hear how it goes! How are you feeling ? Any new symptoms?


----------



## dopeyz414

I like rose as well... I also like Rae... not on you list but like the name.

I hope its a good sign! Next tue will be 14 dpo... will wait till at least then...

I can wait to hear bluckys new tomorrow


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I have a girl she will have two middle names. My moms middle name and my mother in-laws middle name. Yeah Im not gonna test until the 22nd or 24th if I haven't got my period. My doc said I should start my period the 22nd if I'm not pregnant, but I think it will be the 24th. So I may wait until the 24th.


----------



## bluckycharmed

umm grace I dont think there are any new symptoms... I ache all over, it not new its just getting progressively worse. If I rated on a scale of 1-10 how good i physically felt each day on average it might be a 4.


----------



## grace10209

Oooo Rae ???? Hadn't thought of that! Tx dope! Nice this tues for me and next tues for you!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I like marlena Ann


----------



## dopeyz414

My middle name is ann and I find it boring and blah!!! But if I was gonna use it I would spell it with an e... anne... like anne of green gables... lol

According to my womens log I'm due to start af on 23... depending on what re says I may test before thanksgiving... but Idk... testing stresses me out!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My middle name is Ann too and it is not blah! You're blah! Haha JK. My birfday is 1 month from today! Whoop!


----------



## grace10209

You guys are funny !
Sarah is my middle name which is why it's in the list - plus I like Marlena and then an S middle name. I can't think of a one syllable S that would work?

So we have
Marlena Rose
Marlena Sarah
Marlena Rae

Can't use Ann, neighbor
Across st's daughter has that middle name.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ann is still best. Just saying. Lol JK. What about Marlena Hope.... Since you've had so much of it?? 

4ish hours til I see my nuggets !!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know, testing stresses me out too. If I start getting AF cramps again I probably won't test. Unless I miss my period.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Testing never stressed me out like it does y'all... :shrug: I mean I hated getting BFNs as much as the next person, but I guess I always knew that there would be more chances. 

2 1/2 hours til I see my nuggets!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know I can't help it. Lol. I have a low AMH, so I don't have that many eggs left in my body. And it worrys me that it will never happen. Yay. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## bluckycharmed

When we find out the sexes we already have set middle names that are family names that we will use.... The girls is Ann (obviously) which runs on my side of the family, and or boys its Hampton (heheh) which is by husbands middle name and runs on his side of the family. We have thrown around several different names.... For boys we like:
Alexander, Brady, Conner, Collin... (I'm Irish he's welsch heritage) and for girls we like Madelyn (or Madeline), Layla, Lily, and Layna. There are more but I don't have my list In front of me.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I have a girl her name will be Alayna and if I have a boy his name will be colt


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like Madelyn


----------



## dopeyz414

For a girl I like Kaelyn... but bf says it sounds too much lke katelyn... but he won't discuss names until we get a bfp... he has said for a boy he want to use brady... after tom brady... and middle name will be gerard (my fathers name he died when I was 18)... honestly I may do 2 middle names for boy and use michael as well since that's bf brothers name he died 3 yrs ago...


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace what about Shea or Skye... 1 syllable starting with "s"...


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I like Madelyn

I love Madelyn and call her Maddie

with Marlena we will probably call her Marly or Lena. (Lay-na)


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace what about Shea or Skye... 1 syllable starting with "s"...

I like those, but dont think DH will - he doesn't like Rose, I can't even believe i got him on board with marlena.:haha:

You know the messed up thing, his sisters name is Noelle and Marlena Noelle is really pretty, but she is NOT a nice person so doing that would kill me :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> For a girl I like Kaelyn... but bf says it sounds too much lke katelyn... but he won't discuss names until we get a bfp... he has said for a boy he want to use brady... after tom brady... and middle name will be gerard (my fathers name he died when I was 18)... honestly I may do 2 middle names for boy and use michael as well since that's bf brothers name he died 3 yrs ago...

 
Love Brady - speaking of that, did you see the recent pic of Giselle in her bikini way preggo? omg her thighs are the size of my arms!??!?!?!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, I love all your names. especially layna, it means strong and beatiful I think.
Which is why i love marlena as i'll probably call her lena (lay-na) for short. 

I tried to get DH to spell it - Marleyna and he said no. lol



BLUCKY! I can't wait for your ultrasound! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> dopeyz414 said:
> 
> 
> Grace what about Shea or Skye... 1 syllable starting with "s"...
> 
> I like those, but dont think DH will - he doesn't like Rose, I can't even believe i got him on board with marlena.:haha:
> 
> You know the messed up thing, his sisters name is Noelle and Marlena Noelle is really pretty, but she is NOT a nice person so doing that would kill me :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Lmao that made me lol!! I like the spelling Marlena vs the other


----------



## grace10209

oh god, i just thought it will be just my luck - that DH's family are still stalking me online and somehow they found this thread and figured out its me, even though grace is not my name.
and now his sisters and mom are gonna be pist at me for saying that!!:dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have been really tired the past two days. Yesterday I took a 3 hour nap. And I never take naps. And I was still tired when I woke up. And today I feel like I could fall asleep anywhere. I am SOOOO tired.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I haven't had any cramping this time. Not even after I took ovidrel.


----------



## grace10209

So i just went potty and had a tiny bit of pink on the tissue?????? :nope:

Im soo afraid this is the start of AF :( 

OMG i want to test REALLY BADLY NOW :cry:


----------



## grace10209

I want to test :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh no. Maybe it's just spotting


----------



## grace10209

So i think im going to test. I mean, If I am pregnant, me testing isn't going to make something bad happen right. ?

If its going to be OK, then it will be ok right? so me testing wont really jinx anything will it?

I feel sick............:sick:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't think it would jenx anything. But I would just wait to see if AF comes


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace how many dpo... maybe its Implantation bleeding... some people implant late... check next time you pee and go from there!

Blucky when's your apt... dieing to hear!


----------



## grace10209

Dope, I am 14dpo, But im not really sure when I O'd so I "could" be 13dpo.
It could be implantation, i dont know. 

I took some deep breaths and decided im going to wait til tomorrow. I have to take my grandmother to a drs appt later today and If I test now and its negative, I'll be miserable. 
So, im going to wait til tomorrow and I may wait til after I leave work to get my results.
Im afraid if they call at work and its negative i'll lose it.

So, i'll wait. OMG - this stinks. But i have been doing some searching and im finding A TON of threads on women spotting during entire 1st trimester and baby being born just fine. So im trying not to freak out just yet. well i DID already freak out but I have quickly calmed myself down.:thumbup:

I truly feel nuts and my DH is not helping. As you know he lost his job and is waiting for 2 job offers so its been crazy at our house. anyway, i just said to him that im so stressed out and he's like "why" and I said, Why? because im in this limbo and i dont know if im pregnant or not, and he laughed and said "THATS your stress?" 

OMG i wanted to f**king hit him the JERK! :grr::grr::grr::grr:

I love my DH but sometimes, he can be such an asshole! lol


----------



## grace10209

I just found this and it made me feel better, so i thought i would share in case either of you have this in the next two weeks! 

Implantation Bleeding Symptoms
Implantation bleeding symptoms may be such that they are not even noticed by some women; the blood or spotting may not be enough to be noted and may be of a light or pinkish color so that it is not very obtrusive looking. The blood that is symptomatic of implantation bleeding is usually not fresh colored blood and may be light or even be darker in color, more brown than red.

The symptoms of implantation bleeding manifest themselves when the embryo attaches itself to the uterus endometrial lining and sort of burrows in to connect with the circulatory system of the mother.

At the time of implantation, a woman may experience period like symptoms; not only bleeding but also light cramps of the uterus. These are the main implantation bleeding symptoms.

Some women experience both symptoms and others experience one of the other of the symptoms. For the most part, implantation bleeding is no cause for worry and the pregnancy will carry on to be a safe and healthy one.

Some women who claim to have experienced and felt the implantation process have said that they can feel it as though an angel touched them inside the womb with the tip of one of the feathers of their wings.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, although I dont necessarily think it is implantation this late, I wouldnt worry. Its not over til the witch shows her head! You must be going nuts. I dont know how you havnt tested!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, how are your nuggets?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I totally forgot to post on here about them! Check out my journal for all pics and details but they are both GREAT!! 2 lil strong heartbeats!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's great!!! :) I don't know how to check your journal from my phone. Blucky, I wouldn't feel any symptoms right now would I? I am feeling doubtful bc I don't feel anything but tired. I'm trying to get it off of my mind. But it's so hard to stop thinking about it:cry: two week waits are stressful


----------



## bluckycharmed

How many DPO are you again? my first symptom was being tired, and my second was heartburn. There is a link in the bottom of my signature that can take you to my journal.


----------



## grace10209

Pb and dope, I'm praying you get bfp's!! 

I'm out, I took 2 tests and they were negative :cry:

Still getting blood work in morning but two tests can't be wrong.

My spotting is picking up, my guess is tomorrow will be cd1.

I'm really upset


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm 3dpo. I've been really tired the last two days. And oh no grace :( I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today when I came home from work I laid down and fell straight to sleep. And I just woke up a hour ago. And I'm ready for bed already.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's probably from ovidrel.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm so sorry grace :-( :hugs: I wish there was something I could say or do...:hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Thank you Blucky :(

This has certainly been a learning experience for me. I honestly had myself completely convinced that I was pregnant. Even though I had read that the Ovidrel CAN cause pregnancy symptoms, (complete exhaustion, cramps, pulling, white cm, backache, etc etc) I completely egnored that and truly believed that what I was feeling was because I was pregnant. I wish I did not let myself feel that way :dohh: 

But now I know, and I must keep going. I HAVE TO TAKE the same advice I gave Dope and PB last time. It will happen and I will get my little one, I have to keep positive and keep going. I am sad but its ok.

Its strange, my DH was trying to cheer me up last night (poor man) as they really dont have a clue what this is like but he said a few things that were good after I thought about it:
1) he said, at least you didn't have another ectopic, getting that bfp and being excited and then losing it after a few weeks IS WAY WORSE then getting a bfn, and he's right.. so i am thankful for that.

then he said, and I just wanted to cry cuz it made me so happy that he even said it, he said.

2) god knows you want two little beans so when those sperm came and there was only one egg, that egg fought the sperm off and said "no, you are not getting in this time, mamma wants two little beans and there's only one egg here so you can't get in, next month we'll have more follies and you can get in then!" ha ha.

I just thought that was sweet as he was truly trying to make me feel better and make me happy.

So AF is here, I did go for my blood test today but today is cd1. My guess is I'll start clomid again on Thursday. Re said we will try 2-3 cycles of 100mg clomid and ovidrel and if no success then do iui, so we will see. This new cycle will be #2. 

Im praying for you Dope and PB, and that you get your bfp's next week!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, that is SO SWEET what your DH said... It is soooo sweet that he was trying so hard to cheer you up! 

You want twins? I didn't know that!! You will get them then and the timing just waSnt right this time!! 

Have u asked the doc about femera? Some women respond better than that. 

And just for the record, your strength and hope is an inspiration!!!! You make me want to be a more optimistic person! :hugs:


----------



## grace10209

Yes, I really would like to have two children, so they would have a sibling, and after the ectopic, i dont know if I could go through this whole process more than once - so I would love to have twins so I would only have to go through one pregnancy.

Each time I told DH that, he freaked and said HELL NO!. :haha: lol - but then last night when he said what he said about it not happening because it was only one egg, I wanted to just ball my eyes out, actually - i did cry.

Thanks for the love and support, it is helping me more than you know.

Now I MUST focus on something else today instead of dwelling, i was sad and depressed last night and today I need to be positive and think about the good to come.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace that's sweet that your hubby was trying too cheer you up. And thank you. I really hope I get my BFP. But I don't feel any symptoms so idk. I'm only 3 or 4dpo, so I probably wouldn't have sypmtoms right now anyways. I started cramping a little bit last night but it didn't last long.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I read online that I can finance ivf if I had to do it. But idk if I would want to do that cause don't they fertilize all your eggs and put them back in? I don't want to have more than twins. Do y'all know anything about ivf?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I read online that I can finance ivf if I had to do it. But idk if I would want to do that cause don't they fertilize all your eggs and put them back in? I don't want to have more than twins. Do y'all know anything about ivf?


I know a little about ivf because if I do have another ectopic, RE said we will go straight to ivf next.
Yes, they fertilize the eggs and then put the embryos back in. Sometimes it takes a few "tries" with IVF as women do have "failed" cycles. Meaning, the embryo did not implant for whatever reason. So, just because they put in multiple embryos that does not mean that you will get pregnant with multiple babies, you could but its not a guarantee. If you did get pregnant with 3 or 4you always have the option to have 1 or 2 removed, this was also mentioned to me by my RE as when you carry more than 2, its much more risky and the chances of losing 1 or all of them are higher. I think that if I ever got pregnant with more than 2, that i would bring it down to 2, only because i would not want to risk losing ALL of them........but then again i dont know - until you are in that situation its kind of hard to "guess" what you would do. 

I will also say that IF my Re said i could do IVF now, I think I would, just because there is more guarantee that you will get pregnant and for me, the risk of having an ectopic goes way down with ivf.


----------



## grace10209

pittbull, have you thought about changing your medical insurance? maybe to one that does pay for ivf?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm on my moms insurance for another two years. do they not implant the embryo? They just put them back in your uterus?


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace I felt the same last cycle.... complete meltdown!! But your right... you just need to try again and stay positive!!

Last cycle I had tons of preg symptoms withy ovidrel... this time nothing really... the creamy cm which I still have and some twinges... it may just be our bodies adjusting to the hormones...

Hoping for a bfp for you & pb!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm on my moms insurance for another two years. do they not implant the embryo? They just put them back in your uterus?


No, they do not implant the embryo, they can't implant it, that has to happen naturally - they just put it in the uterus and then your body does the rest. Thats why some ivf cycles fail. Sometimes it does not implant, sometimes it goes into the tube and you can have ectopic (its rare but does happen). Nothing is 100% guarantee, I have been researching ivf more and more and some women need to go through 3 or 4 tries before one sticks. amazing isn't it.


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace I felt the same last cycle.... complete meltdown!! But your right... you just need to try again and stay positive!!
> 
> Last cycle I had tons of preg symptoms withy ovidrel... this time nothing really... the creamy cm which I still have and some twinges... it may just be our bodies adjusting to the hormones...
> 
> Hoping for a bfp for you & pb!!


ya its tough, i 100% thought i was pregnant, :wacko:
I hope you and pb get your bfp's next week! that will be awesome! 

Blucky, soo excited about your little ones. when is your next appointment?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah this time ovidrel didn't really effect me. I got a little sick from it, and I've been tired but nothing major. I didn't even cramp after I took it this month


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It kinda worrys me that I didn't even ovulate, since I didn't feel any cramps.


----------



## grace10209

Im sure you ovulated. what you big follies before you triggered - so you did. Try not to worry, ha ha - i know NOT easy.

think positive thoughts girl.


----------



## grace10209

Its official ladies, BFN, Starting clomid on Thursday, go for 1st US and bloodwork on 
Sat Nov 24th.

Praying for my christmas miracle .........

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm starting to have AF type cramps. But AF isn't suppose to show until the 24th!


----------



## grace10209

Maybe its your LO implanting into your uterus! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. I don't know. That would be awesome.


----------



## dopeyz414

Awww.... sorry Grace! I'm still waiting... 1 wk to go...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey have you had any cramps?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Next appt is the Monday after Thanksgiving then I see my OB after that.


----------



## bluckycharmed

8 weeks today!! Yay!! Almost able to breathe and relax (a little)....


----------



## dopeyz414

I've had a few twinges and maybe a couple cramps but not really... no so far.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky. I'm so happy for you!!! :) dopey, what day next week are you testing? And are you getting a blood test?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, before you got your BFP, did you think it would never happen to you? That's how I feel! I feel like its never gonna happen, and that I'll never be able to become a mom.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It feels impossible too me.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Before my iui I was like "this is going to be my month", but now that I'm in the 2ww it just doesn't seem likes its going to happen.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky! YAY for 8 weeks!! :happydance:

I am so happy for you and that things are going so smoothly with your little ones! I can't wait for your next ultrasound and to see how they are progressing!

Dope, PB, I hope you guys get bfp's next week! Did either of you test of the trigger? I definitly think I am going to do that next month.......I also think I'll be like blucky and start testing at 8dpo :haha:
That whole not testing thing for me was torture...and to end in a bfn anyway! :dohh:
I can't wait to hear how it goes for both of you!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I didn't test out the trigger. And I don't plan on testing unless I miss my period next Friday. Lets hope I miss it. :) the doc told me to test on thanksgiving but I just don't see why I should upset myself if AF is coming the next day.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And my hubby's birthday is next Saturday so that would be a great birthday present :)


----------



## grace10209

that would be an awesome present! praying for you!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you!


----------



## dopeyz414

I didn't test out the trigger... and don't plan on doing it... I am 8 dpo today... and have considered testing but I'm gonna wait... I'm not sure what day I'm gonna test... I will call re next tue and see what she says...


----------



## grace10209

wow next tuesday will be 14dpo.... thats great!
oh I am praying you get your bfp girls. I really am;

hows miss blucky today?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Blucky, before you got your BFP, did you think it would never happen to you? That's how I feel! I feel like its never gonna happen, and that I'll never be able to become a mom.

PB I NEVER thought it was going to happen to me :nope: We tried for a long time before I ended up having surgery in August on my ovaries (I can post pics if you arent queasy), and even before that, in my previous marriage, my ex and I tried for nearly 2 years. I have ALWAYS wanted to be a mommy... and I am SO THRILLED that it is finally my time. So dont lose hope... there is ALWAYS a way... 

Grace I am good today! Had a busy day off with my DH! we relaxed, then sold a bunch of stuff on craigslist, then had dinner with his parents. Good day overall.

Now I am exhausted! I bought my first maternity item today... got a pair of shorts from Old Navy on clearance for $1.98!! They will be perfect for next summer! Also got a couple shirts... I will grow out of them by new years though. I am wearing athletic pants until the waist band is too tight... then I will invest in some real maternity pants. Wont be too long. Maybe by Christmas. haha


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What was wrong with your ovaries? I can handle it, go ahead and post it. Lol. My only problems are is I don't ovulate on my own, and I have a low AMH. My doc said someone my age shouldn't have a low AMH, and that usually people in their 40's have it. And I've been ovulating the past 3 months, so I don't know why I haven't gotten pregnant! Ugh. It's stressful


----------



## bluckycharmed

What's amh? Ill post one of the pics and respond in detail when I get to work.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And the doc said at my age I should have 10 eggs on each ovarie each month. And I only have 2-5 each cycle.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't have that many eggs left in my body.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I only have 2-5 total each cycle. That's including both ovaries


----------



## grace10209

Im surprised your doc told you that you should have 10 eggs in each ovary each month. My RE said that without meds women usually only have ONE follicle each month and with meds - they like to see 1-3 is the goal. what a difference :shrug: So you having 2-5 is awesome! 
Again so interesting how different docs say and do different things.

Oh well, as long as we end up with our little ones, that is all that matters.
I can't wait til next week ladies! :thumbup:

Blucky
Im glad you are feeling so good. Sounds like you have such an amazing relationship with your inlaws, thats so awesome! and cool on ther $2 shorts!! woohoooo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I keep praying that I don't get my period next Friday and that I get a positive pregnancy test. But I've also been praying for the pat 3 1/2 years and nothing has happened! :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This tww is HORRIBLE!!!! Worse than all the other months!! And I keep searchin the web for iui success stories and that isn't making it any better. Lol.


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace our ovaries have many follicles each month... but only 1 becomes dominant and matures... 

Pb I have been trying for years too... just keep positive... I know its hard... but being sad and depressed doesn't help or change anything!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace our ovaries have many follicles each month... but only 1 becomes dominant and matures...
> 
> Pb I have been trying for years too... just keep positive... I know its hard... but being sad and depressed doesn't help or change anything!


Well said..

and yes thats it on the follies, i knew it was something like that. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I try my hardest to be postive. Do you feel any pregnancy symptoms dopey? I hope we get our BFP's! And are you doing a home test or a blood test?


----------



## dopeyz414

No not really some cramping yest and tur but otherwise nothing... as far as testing idk... I may test tue


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been having some cramps the past few days. Like AF cramps. But not so much today.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Omg today has been CRAZY... I literally have just say down for the first time today (not including driving).... So much for taking it easy. PB I'm about to log in the pc (on phone now) and post details and pics about the surgery.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Below is a picture of my ovary after the ovarian drilling. They both ended up looking like this (golfballs) after the surgery. Basically I had so many cysts in the insides of my ovaries that I was not able to produce mature follicles or ovulate. I went FOREVER without a period, and had to take medicine to make af come each cycle. Otherwise I dont think I would have ever had a period. The drilling broke up the cysts so my body could eliminate them. The surgery counted as CD1, and I had my first EVER natural period 34 days later. I got preggo the second cycle after the surgery. The only problem now is I am fighting with the insurance company to cover it! (a holes)... So that is what "fixed" me. The second cycle after the surgery was the first time I ever responded to clomid, and the first time I ever used a trigger.

DH and I were talking last night and decided that after we have the twins, we MIGHT have another.... but we WILL NOT go through all the fertility treatments again. If we cant get pregnant naturally, then we will count our blessings and be happy for the two children we are lucky enough to get. 

my goodness i am EXHAUSTED, I worked all morning til 3, and then ran ALL OVER TOWN selling stuff that I had listed on craigslist. since DH and I are going to be moving into a bigger and nicer house toward the end of my pregnancy, we are sorting through and selling ALL THE JUNK we have accumulated together. Its exhausting
 



Attached Files:







drilledovary1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

bluckycharmed said:


> Below is a picture of my ovary after the ovarian drilling. They both ended up looking like this (golfballs) after the surgery. Basically I had so many cysts in the insides of my ovaries that I was not able to produce mature follicles or ovulate. I went FOREVER without a period, and had to take medicine to make af come each cycle. Otherwise I dont think I would have ever had a period. The drilling broke up the cysts so my body could eliminate them. The surgery counted as CD1, and I had my first EVER natural period 34 days later. I got preggo the second cycle after the surgery. The only problem now is I am fighting with the insurance company to cover it! (a holes)... So that is what "fixed" me. The second cycle after the surgery was the first time I ever responded to clomid, and the first time I ever used a trigger.
> 
> DH and I were talking last night and decided that after we have the twins, we MIGHT have another.... but we WILL NOT go through all the fertility treatments again. If we cant get pregnant naturally, then we will count our blessings and be happy for the two children we are lucky enough to get.
> 
> my goodness i am EXHAUSTED, I worked all morning til 3, and then ran ALL OVER TOWN selling stuff that I had listed on craigslist. since DH and I are going to be moving into a bigger and nicer house toward the end of my pregnancy, we are sorting through and selling ALL THE JUNK we have accumulated together. Its exhausting

Ouch!!! That looks painful!!! Well I respond really well to clomid, so I don't know why I haven't got pregnant yet. My husbands sperm is really good, and I ovulate with the medicine! So I don't know what's going on with me.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Even with perfect cycles and all the stars aligned there isn't a high chance of getting pregnant, believe it or not. There are SO MANY factors that have to be aligned perfectly. It's weird. :shrug:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Pitbull mommy said:


> Ouch!!! That looks painful!!! Well I respond really well to clomid, so I don't know why I haven't got pregnant yet. My husbands sperm is really good, and I ovulate with the medicine! So I don't know what's going on with me.

Maybe my eggs are getting fertilized but not implanting. But I'm taking progesterone for it to stick.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

bluckycharmed said:


> Even with perfect cycles and all the stars aligned there isn't a high chance of getting pregnant, believe it or not. There are SO MANY factors that have to be aligned perfectly. It's weird. :shrug:

How did you find out you had all those cysts in your ovaries?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't think I'm pregnant this month. Y'all are gonna think this is weird, but every month when I'm close to my period, my dog tries to hump me. Lol. And last night he was going crazy and would stop trying to hump me. But usually he only starts it like 2 or 3 days before my period shows, so maybe I will be starting sooner than I thight


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:blush:

I am not on Ovidrel, actually I'm not familiar with that at all, but I am on Clomid 50mg, first round, CD10 and I go for an u/s today that I suppose will tell me how many follicles I have?

Any advice? And what is Ovidrel? Should I ask my doc about that?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Of course you can join! :) if your already on clomid, your u/s is probably to see if your follicles have grown enough to ovulate. And ovidrel is a shot you take too release all your matured eggs, when your follicles are ready.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Pitbull mommy said:


> Of course you can join! :) if your already on clomid, your u/s is probably to see if your follicles have grown enough to ovulate. And ovidrel is a shot you take too release all your matured eggs, when your follicles are ready.

:happydance::happydance:

Thanks for letting me crash your party! :) I read through this thread, you ladies have some exciting things going on. I hope my appointment today gives me some hope! I have been TTC for 9 months.

I guess my doc would've given me Ovidrel if I needed it. Maybe I will mention it today. Is there anything I should ask at this appointment?


----------



## dopeyz414

A lot of people don't respond to 50mg of clomid... this may be kinda a trial run... but ask it gives you a better idea of when you o... you will o 24-36 hrs after taking shot.

Have they diagnosed you or is is it unexplained fertility??


----------



## grace10209

Welcome hopin :hi:
this thread is wonderful and so is our small group here. Miss blucky is pregnant with twins and the rest of us are right behind her. Right ladies? :thumbup:

Depending on your MD and your individual situation, they may - like dope said just do 50 to start and "see" how your body responds. Just keep in mind that every md does things differently and will tell you different things. So you may hear us saying things that your MD hasn't told you to do or not to.

AFM, Im just plugging away, day 2 of clomid and can't wait for my US next Saturday, I wonder if I'll have more/less follicles this time then I did last time ?? Have you guys experienced it to be different each cycle on clomid?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hopin I am surprised that you want to join right after PB admitted to her dog wanting to hump her:laugh2: LMPAO but welcome:hi:!!

Grace I dunno about making different amounts of follies... I neverhad any mature prior to the surgery, and after that I only had 1 monitored cycle and got knocked up!! :thumbup:

PB that is HILARIOUS about your dog... I dont know why, it just is. I knew there were cysts bc they could see them when they did the u/s to check follies... the follicles could never mature because the cysts were blocking them.. or something like that. But if you have had your ovaries scanned, then you would know if you had an abundance. The doc even said its somewhat normal to have SOME. 

So the house that we live in now is small, and only has one bathroom. It seems like everytime I really NEED to pee my DH is in there with his tablet just waiting on something to happen... I am always like HURRY THE EFF UP I GOTTA GO!! :loo: He just sits in there, like its his quiet time or something. why does it take men SOOOOO LONG to doody? lol. Sorry that was my little rant. 

Dopeyyyy... how are you?


----------



## grace10209

Omg ! Blucky :rofl::rofl:
MY DH does the same thing but he is worse, if I try to "talk" to him through the door he gets VERY upset because I am interrupting his private time> :dohh:
LOL
Like Im not kidding, he will not respond if I talk to him while he's in there and then he's upset after that I interrupted him. LMFAO!!!
OMG they are hillarious! like its some big special project where he needs to completely 100% concentrate on the task at hand that can take him forever :rofl:

I definitly hear you on needing a 2nd bathroom. It was a requirement for us when we built our house. and now we have "his" and hers and he doesn't go in mine and I dont go in his. He says my stuff explodes all over the bathroom (meaning makeup, perfume, hairspray, etc) and he doesn't like "my stuff" all over.

Men are funny!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My DH needs to understand now that im preggo, I GET FIRST DIBS!! lol he just needs to pinch it off and get out of my way. lmao


----------



## grace10209

can't believe you are 8 weeks and 2 days!!!!!!!
seems like just yesterday you posted your poas picture!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Thanks guys, for the warm welcome :flower::hugs:

Today's u/s did not go as well as I had hoped. I have one 'dominant' follicle, measuring at 14mm, and that's it.

I just have to say, I was very hopeful that I'd have more than one follicle, and at that, that it'd be measuring larger than it is.

TRYING to stay positive and hope that this one matures!!!!

THanks for the support.


----------



## dopeyz414

I am good... 10 dpo... not feeling anything! Had some af like cramps this am but stopped.

You are all way too funny! My bf is similar although if I say I have to pee... he will come out for me then go back... lol!


----------



## grace10209

Hopin4ABump said:


> Thanks guys, for the warm welcome :flower::hugs:
> 
> Today's u/s did not go as well as I had hoped. I have one 'dominant' follicle, measuring at 14mm, and that's it.
> 
> I just have to say, I was very hopeful that I'd have more than one follicle, and at that, that it'd be measuring larger than it is.
> 
> TRYING to stay positive and hope that this one matures!!!!
> 
> THanks for the support.


what cd are you? i thought you said you were cd12? if you are. one follie at 14 is AWESOME FOR cd12!!!!!!!!!!!

We each had to go back for a few ultrasounds until the follies grew more. Is your MD having you go back in a few days for another check??? 

Stay positive! My first cd12 ultrasound only had one and it was just barely 12, so 14 is great!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> I am good... 10 dpo... not feeling anything! Had some af like cramps this am but stopped.
> 
> You are all way too funny! My bf is similar although if I say I have to pee... he will come out for me then go back... lol!

I am praying for you dope! when are you going to test? i will tell you that Im going to poas like crazy next time. that waiting thing did NOT work for me! :dohh:
good luck! i am soooooooooo praying for you!


----------



## grace10209

Hopin I had to go back several times 
cd12, cd14, cd16, cd17 and cd18! before I had a 21 mm follicle.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

grace10209 said:


> Hopin I had to go back several times
> cd12, cd14, cd16, cd17 and cd18! before I had a 21 mm follicle.

:thumbup::happydance: Thank you, grace, that is very uplifting!!! Today is CD10 actually! So you think I am good for being CD10? No, I am not coming back for another u/s, she just said to get OPK's and I go back on CD21 for bloodwork!!!

Thanks again!! I was feeling really down becuase I hear of so many people having like, 8,482,321 follies and I felt like 1 was just ...1. Haha :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

dopeyz414 said:


> I am good... 10 dpo... not feeling anything! Had some af like cramps this am but stopped.
> 
> You are all way too funny! My bf is similar although if I say I have to pee... he will come out for me then go back... lol!

So you are 10 DPO? At what point do you test?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

bluckycharmed said:


> My DH needs to understand now that im preggo, I GET FIRST DIBS!! lol he just needs to pinch it off and get out of my way. lmao

I think it's AWESOME you are having twins. What an exciting journey. When do you go back to the doc?


----------



## grace10209

Hopin4ABump said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hopin I had to go back several times
> cd12, cd14, cd16, cd17 and cd18! before I had a 21 mm follicle.
> 
> :thumbup::happydance: Thank you, grace, that is very uplifting!!! Today is CD10 actually! So you think I am good for being CD10? No, I am not coming back for another u/s, she just said to get OPK's and I go back on CD21 for bloodwork!!!
> 
> Thanks again!! I was feeling really down becuase I hear of so many people having like, 8,482,321 follies and I felt like 1 was just ...1. Haha :wacko::dohh:Click to expand...

OMG you are only cd10???? That is GREAT for cd10! geez! i would be :happydance: with a size 14 on cd10. 
Testing is different for every one. Some women start testing right away, like at 9dpo and then keep testing everyday. OTHER women that have been doing this for forever dont like to test that early as they hate seeing negatives over and over. So its really up to you. 
For me, I 'tried' not testing last month and I was miserable, so this month I am going to start testing at 9dpo and see what happens. Its really a personal preference. Some women get 2 lines at 9dpo and others dont get 2 lines until 14dpo. so it can vary. Just because you dont get 2 lines at 9dpo does not mean you are out just yet.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

LMFAO!!! :) my dog is a little horn dog. Everytime he try's to hump me, I say "I am your mommy, you don't hump me!!" Lmao. None of y'all's dogs try to hump yall when AF is coming? I guess mines a weirdo. Ha


----------



## grace10209

I have two dogs, boy and girl and only once in a while the boy will "try" To hump the girl - or her leg I should say. She's 70lbs and he's 7lbs!

But neither try to hump people! Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I'm not pregnant, I think I'm going to try pre-seed next time.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lmao. My baby boy is 100 pounds. And I guess my dog is just a weirdo. Lol. Cause every month he try's humping me around AF. And he's also tried humping my dad. Haha.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And the dog I had before maverick, he always tried humpin me too around AF.


----------



## grace10209

?? That's funny! And yea on preseed!

I'm praying u get bfp This time :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you. I hope I do too. But I've been having horrible AF cramps all day. So I'm probably not. I've ran to the bathroom a couple of times today thinking AF showed.


----------



## grace10209

When is it due?


----------



## dopeyz414

Tue will be 14 dpo for me... if no af I will call dr and see what she wants me to do... although last cycle they wanted me to test at 12 dpo...

14mm is awesome for 10 dpo... my 1st cycle on 100mg clomid I had one at 15 and one at 11.5... my 2nd cycle nothing at 10 days... had to wait 3 days and go back and then it was 15... 

Pb is your dog fixed?

Preseed seems sooooo expensive... but if it helps I suppose its worth it... if no bfp this time I may try it too... 

I am so tired to day... I was up til after 12 last night... I can't wait to sleep in on Sunday... my 1 day I get to sleep late...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's not due until next Friday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No my dog isn't fixed. We're thinking about breeding him. If not were gonna get him fixed. I'm 7dpo today. Next Friday ill be 14dpo.


----------



## grace10209

Wow so tues for dope and Friday for pb.??
Are you going to test on those days? 

Dope you "could" test today!!!

I love preseed / yea it's pricey but it helps those sperm get where they need to go. I need it!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Wow yall have been busy! I have just woken up from a 4ish hour nap... I was EXHAUSTED!!!

Hopin, Twins is exciting, and terrifying! The more I think about it, the more terrified I get!! I go back to my RE the Monday after thanksgiving to check one more time, then he is releasing me to my OB. I meet with my OB that following Thursday to do the whole looong family history meeting. I cant wait to meet with my OB bc I have sooooo many questions that arent really right for my RE. 

PB...YES on Preseed. :thumbup: I used it, and give that and the soft cups a ton of credit. I didnt use it the way it said, I but just a dab in a softcup before I put it in. 

My back has been really hurting the last 2 days... really lower back on the left lower lumbar side... feels like something is pinched, but I am just hoping it is from my growing uterus putting pressure on it. It doesnt help that I have been kinda overdoing it. I need to take it easy!

I swear I have been feeling SOOOOO fat lately! YES I KNOW I am preggo, but I am at that awkward stage between being my normal "curvy self" to looking chubby/pregnant.... but not pregnant enough to where people will ask me when I am due, for fear of being wrong. LOL. I wish they would!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I don't get my period next Friday, then I will probably test that Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky! I'm soo excited for you :happydance:

Can't wait til your next appt. :)


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes Grace I could... but I'm gonna wait til tues and go from there... I honestly don't feel anything... so I doubt this is my month.

Blucky I would LOVE to have twins! It would scare me in certain ways and I think my bf migh pass out... lol... but I would be in heaven! For me not being able to get preg a 2nd time is too concerning... plus I'm ancient!!!

Gn all!!!


----------



## grace10209

Ditto dope


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I don't get pregnant within these next two try's, I will probably take a break from fertility medicine for awhile. And just try natural. There is this stuff called hsg, that has helped women get pregnant. I know two people who have got pregnant after taking it. I'll just buy some opk's. this is probably a stupid question, but when you take a opk and it shows a smiley face, does that mean your for sure ovulating? I've never used one before so I don't know how accurate they are. Any who, how are you ladies doing today? I got to sleep in today. Yay. Lol. And today I'm going to my sisters friends baby shower and then after that I'm going to a pit bull dog show, and then going grocery shopping. So I got a busy day ahead of me. Hopefully it will keep stuff off my mind.


----------



## grace10209

Do you mean an HSG test? If yes, it's not that bad - I had one after my ectopic. With opk tests, yes if you get a smiley that means you will ovulate within 12-24 hrs after 

There are some women that get preg after the HSG, but the test isn't for fertility, it's to see if the tubes are open and flowing as they should. Some women say it cleans them out after -

I'm not sure if that's what you are talking about.?

I think you are going to get your bfp very soon!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I already had that test. What I'm talking about is a medicine you get at GNC.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The hsg test hurt me bad. I was cramping for two days after it.


----------



## grace10209

Really? Oh that stinks! Mine wasn't bad ....I took meds before and and relaxed after but was ok.

I never heard of the other stuff I don't think? I have heard of women using soy isoflaves instead of clomid and getting bfp's - maybe check that out too


----------



## bluckycharmed

If anyone decides to use soy I have a big container I can send u... Never opened. I didn't make it that far. Some / a lot of people get BFPs with no symptoms!!


----------



## grace10209

That's so nice if you blucky! Hopefully none of us will need it but thanks!!!

How are the little ones?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Little ones are great as far as I can tell! My signature says theyre the size of raspberries, but this app I have says they are nearing an inch already! I had a lunch date today with my father in law when I got off work and a little bit after we sat down this family came in with 2 fraternal infants at the table beside us... they were ADORABLE... I mean 2 freaking cute! They had a boy and a girl... I was talking with the lady and she said that she went into labor at 20 WEEKS!!!! They had put her in the hospital on bedrest, stopped labor, and she carried the twins until 26 weeks. One was in nicu for 2 weeks, and the other for 5 weeks... omg that would KILL ME! Imagine not being able to have your baby until it is already a month old!! I REALLY hope that I can carry my babies close to full term, but AT LEAST 32 weeks!! I dont know what caused that to happen to her, but when I meet with my OB I am going to ask them about that and make sure that I am doing EVERYTHING possible to not have that problem. SHEESH! How scary!

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well today! I just woke up from another long nap! The twins are already wearing me out and they arent even here yet!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Where y'all been today?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been sick today. I think I have bronchitis.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oh no PB that stinks!! My DH and I had bronchitis back in Sept/Oct... lasted about 2 weeks for each of us, with 1 week overlapping... but the meds the doc gave us really got us back on our feet... if you havnt seen a doc yet I recommend going!

Also, all you ladies need to make sure you get a flu shot asap! They are highly recommended for women who are pregnant or TTC.


----------



## dopeyz414

I don't believe in the flu shot!! I REFUSE to ever get. It!!! 

Sorry to hear pb! Bronchitis sucks!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The last time I got a flu shot, I got really sick to my stomach and was puking.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I might go to the doc tomorrow. Depends if I'm feeling better. Maybe I just have a cold.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hate Mondays


----------



## grace10209

I always get the flu shot but its very interesting the different opinions on it. I work at a hospital and they like all staff to get them. I work with over 60 physicians and i would say all but 1 get the flu shot and swear by it. Then there is one who refuses. Very personal decision but very interesting to me how some people are SO against it. and others are SO for it. 

I get it, it never bothered me, but if I didn't get it, i would be ok with that too. 
I know for women ttc and pregnant there is a huge push for it though......

Mondays are tough. im cd7 - *OMG DOPE*!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you doing over there? you are like 14dpo tomorrow right? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes tomorrow will be 14 dpo... I am feeling crampy to day like af is coming...

I'm still hoping but not expecting a bfp...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey I hope AF doesn't show. I'm 10dpo today. I don't plan on getting my BFP either. I've been crampy. My hubby doesn't think we should waste the money on pre-seed. He said if the doctor didn't recommend it, then there is no sense to getting it. I still might buy some to try it out.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think AF might come earlier than Friday.


----------



## grace10209

pb and dope, Im really praying for you guys! I know how stressful this is. 

pb, do you have a ton of ewcm during O time? if you do, then you really dont need preseed. The sperms needs a good fluid to travel in and through to get to the egg, so if you dont have a good amount of ewcm, preseed takes its place and helps the sperm get to where it needs to. I have NO EWCM so I NEED it. LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What is that?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Cervical mucus? Idk if I do or not.


----------



## grace10209

cm is a sign of ovulation. it changes during your cycle and when you O you get ewcm, which is a clear fluid like which is what the sperm travels in and through to get to the egg, thats why people use preseed as if you dont have ewcm you usually wont get bfp because the sperm cant get through. Preseed takes place of it.

Thats why so many people say they got bfn over and over until they used preseed, because they didn't know that they needed the ewcm for the sperm to get through! 

Cervical fluid, cervical position and temps are a huge part of fertility = The book Taking Charge of Your Fertility is really good and explains all the parts of a womens cycle and how you body changes during each phase.

I used to temp but dont need to at this point seeing I am being monitored with US and bloodwork. I always check my cp and cf to see where I am at. thats how I know I NEED preseed. 

My OB suggested preseed when I went for a preconception visit, before we started trying.


----------



## grace10209

ps, i highly recommend getting that book, I read it many times and always go back to recheck certain things when I have questions. its really good.


----------



## dopeyz414

Soooooo... drs office called, they want to to go in today or tomorrow for a blood test. I'm gonna wait til the morning


----------



## grace10209

OMG!!!!!!! i would have went today! what time are you going? are you going to test at home first? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :wacko::happydance:

Im praying for you dope!


----------



## dopeyz414

I drop my niece at daycare around 9... so I will go after... I don't think its gonna be pos... I hope I'm wrong but I have a gut feeling its neg


----------



## grace10209

I'm sorry you feel that way dope:hugs:
This process is so tough - Still gonna pray for you girl - will they call you in afternoon with results?


----------



## grace10209

Pb, how was the iui? Did you go to work after or take the day off? I think we might try iui next cycle? Not entirely sure.
I think you said it was easy right? And you just brought DH's stuff with you right?

Anything else?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I already took the day off bc I didn't want to rush to get back to work. I could've worked after the iui, cause I didn't have any side effects. It didn't hurt during or after the iui. That was the only iui I can do, bc I can't afford to do it again. So if I'm not pregnant this time the next two times will just be timed intercourse with clomid/ovidrel. My boobs hurt, but they also hurt last month before AF, so idk. Dopey, are you late on your period?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And yes my husband did his sperm sample at home and I took it to the doc within a hour after he did it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't think I have EWCM bc I never see any on my panties or anything. I take that back, I saw it one time on my first cycle of clomid/ovidrel


----------



## dopeyz414

Tomorrow is 14 dpo, last cycle I got it at 16 dpo so I technically haven't missed it yet... 

Today I felt like I was getting af... had cramps and I saw some ewcm this am... which is odd because I never have ewcm but a lot of people say its a sign of af... I guess we will see tomorrow


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah I've been having AF cramps off and on the past few days.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope you get your BFP


----------



## grace10209

I hope you both get bfp's!!!!! Ahhhhh :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope yall had a swell monday. Mine was long and exhausting. I am officially 2 months today. 7 more to go!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky!! :) I can't wait to be able to count down :) thank you grace. I really hope we do too. And I hope you get your BFP this time also.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lately I've been relaxed about this 2ww. I wish I could be relaxed every 2ww cause it wouldn't be so hard lol


----------



## dopeyz414

I was more relaxed this time too! Last cycle I had so many preg like symptoms that it made me anxious... this time nothing so there's nothing getting my hope up too high!

Grace I hope we all get bfp... its would be a wonderful gift!!! 

I went for blood test this am...


----------



## Hopin4ABump

dopeyz414 said:


> I was more relaxed this time too! Last cycle I had so many preg like symptoms that it made me anxious... this time nothing so there's nothing getting my hope up too high!
> 
> Grace I hope we all get bfp... its would be a wonderful gift!!!
> 
> I went for blood test this am...

Dopeyz are they going to call you with results? FX'd for you!!! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## dopeyz414

Yes but I think its gonna be bfn... feel like I may be getting af... a bit crampy today... but I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay dopey. Let us know what they say?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm at the doc to see what's wrong with me. I thought I would get better, but I've just got worse over the weekend. It hurts so bad to cough.


----------



## grace10209

Dope!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## grace10209

Anyone else super emotional??? I started balling/panic attack at work and couldn't stop, now I do have a ton going on with DH not having a job, ttc after loss, and we think our dog broke her leg :( she won't put any weight on it and hasn't since thurs when she was playing ball with DH 

She's going to vet today, DH an I am have been fighting and I lost it today. I couldn't stop crying and pull it together - I had I leave work! :(


----------



## grace10209

I feel like a nut


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well the doc gave me a pregnancy test cause the medicine she gave me could hurt a baby. And it was negative. She told me not to be upset because it could be too early. But I just think I'm not pregnant. I'm 11dpo so it probably would have been postive by now.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh no I'm sorry grace! :( infertility is very stressful. Sometimes I just want to break down and cry and scream. My dog hurt his paw the other day also, he will put pressure on it but he still holds it up like it hurts. I don't think it's broke because he doesn't whine when I push on it. But he tries to pull away when I touch it


----------



## dopeyz414

Still no word... 

Pb... if you implanted on day 9 or 10 its still early for blood test, blood tests register 2/3 days after implantation... and urine is even longer its like 5/7 daysa after implantation... that's why I wanted to wait til thur to test but they wanted me to go yesterday... 


Grace so sorry!!! It really sucks! Take a hot shower and relax for a bit... tomorrow is another day!!!


----------



## grace10209

Vet confirmed -our dog tore her ACL, bringing her back tomorrow for sedation and X-rays. Ughhhh

Dope, any word????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope they call you with your BFP dopey. I just don't think I'm pregnant. I've been cramping a lot. Grace I'm sorry your dog has a torn ACL. It's hard to take my dog to the vet, cause he is scared of strangers and he freaks out. And starts growling at people. Every time we have to take him to the vet for something, they have to sedate him cause he freaks out so bad


----------



## grace10209

Oh nooo that stinks about your dog pb. Surgery is either $1800 or $3000 !!!!?!?!??!?
Ughhh and then it's putting our dog through surgery :(

I hope you get your bfp pb!!!! Both of you! Where is dope?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey cant wait to hear your results and sorry to hear about your dog Grace. 

I have a feeling I am going to have a hard several months head of me. I am exhausted and my feel already ache beyond belief. My FIL got me a little back massage chair thing that I am going to pick up to see if I can relieve some pain and tension. I posted a pic in my journal of my "bump", even though it is mostly water and bloat and whatever else. Babies are still small.

Grace, sorry to hear about your "breakdown"...I used to have those every so often but I have not had one in ages :shrug: sorry for how you feel though girl.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Its about 5... I hope she updates us soon!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Anyone know much about opks?? This is my first time using them.

My DH and I are BDing eod regardless, but it sure would be nice to know if i'm o'ing or not. I am on CD14 which from what I have leared is supposed to be the money day and still no smiley face. I don't know what to think. I see a faint line here though. What's the deal?

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag11/photos4bump/securedownload.jpg

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag11/photos4bump/securedownload1.jpg


----------



## grace10209

Opks the line needs to be dark, really dark, darker than control line. Many women O early and others O late, are you temping?


----------



## grace10209

Temps would help, it's hard to say when O will happen.

Those were negative - sorry girl


----------



## Hopin4ABump

grace10209 said:


> Opks the line needs to be dark, really dark, darker than control line. Many women O early and others O late, are you temping?

Ok. I do know that everyone O's differently but my doc indicated she'd expect me to O around the 14th. I will just keep my fingers crossed and I suppose keep testing until I either get a smiley or AF. I have been testing since CD11 and go in on the 27th for blood testing to see if it even happened.

No, I'm not temping.


----------



## grace10209

Are you taking clomid? What made md say you'd O on cd14? Did she do bloodwork and ultrasound to check your follies?

Good luck! As long as you bd every other day, you will be covered so it won't matter when you O. Hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

grace10209 said:


> Are you taking clomid? What made md say you'd O on cd14? Did she do bloodwork and ultrasound to check your follies?
> 
> Good luck! As long as you bd every other day, you will be covered so it won't matter when you O. Hope you get your bfp!!

Yes, I am on Clomid - and I can only assume she said that bc Clomid is supposed to regulate your cycle?? I'm not sure. Yes I had an u/s CD10 to check follies, and there was one, measuring 14mm. No bloodwork yet, I go on CD21 to see if I O'd.

Thanks so much, I appreciate that support more than you know and I hope to get a BFP too!


----------



## grace10209

I'm on 100mg and I didn't O til cd21....


----------



## grace10209

Follie check on cd19 and they were just 21mm so I did trigger shot and Od next day I think.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hopin Grace is right the opk has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be positive. Are you using OPKs multiple times a day though? Some women take their test in the am, and O late that day/night and miss the surge on an OPK. Just bc you are on clomid doesnt mean you will ov on CD14, and few women do actually ov on that day. Just saying.

Grace how are you feeling this evening?


----------



## grace10209

14 is really good for cd10, maybe you did O on cd14.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, headache has set in but DH and I kinda made up when we learned our poor pup may need $3000 surgery:wacko:

I can't believe how upset I got today, I think more so that I could not snap out if it! Not cool 

I'm calmer now thank god. How are you? I tried to open your pic but couldn't, just remember 7 months and you'll be a mamma!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Here's a pic of my fat @$$ for ya grace. Lol
 



Attached Files:







photo (20).JPG
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bluckycharmed

I shouldnt be this big at 2 months, but with twins it seems to be about the norm. Gargh so blah


----------



## grace10209

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You are amazing! you look beautiful! OH I WOULD KILL FOR THAT! Blucky you are so blessed and so beautiful, cherish every moment and EVERY inch that you gain!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for posting!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Aww thanks grace u made me feel better. I'm gonna break down and go get some maternity pants bc these althletic stretchy pants just make me feel fat and frumpy. Even though they are really comfortable.


----------



## dopeyz414

Still never heard! Maybe tomorrow... I have such a head cold...

Grace sorry about your pup... its so sad!!! Poor thing must be uncomfortable...


----------



## bluckycharmed

I can't believe the doc didn't call you back today!! I would be going cRaZy!!!


----------



## Jgm2010

Hi, 

I hope its ok if I join. I have read this thread from the beginning! Grace sorry about ur dog, blucky congrats, and dopeyz I hope u, grace and pm all get ur bfp!

I am 25 with pcos, ttc for 2 yrs, I just did my first cycle of clomid, ovidril and progesterone. I am on 16dpo, with a bfn on 15dpo and no af, doc said to stop progesterone sun and af should have come today but still no! 

2ww was awful, I got all kinds of pg symptoms and bfn at least now I will know what to expect and the side effects of meeds!

We are not telling anyone we r ttc we want it to b a surprise and it is so hard not having anyone to talk to so i was so happy to find this website and be able to talk to people going throuh the same thing!

I am a google addict and a poas addict :winkwink:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Welcome Jgm. :) ask your doc for a blood test if you don't get AF by Friday. That's what I would do if you keep getting BFN's and AF still hasn't showed.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Did you get a call yet dopey?


----------



## dopeyz414

Nope no call... 

Welcome jgm!! My 1st cycle of clomid and ovidrel I had tons of symptoms too. This cycle nothing... 

Grace how's the pup today? Hope you have a better day!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey are you 15dpo today? Are you gonna call your doc to see why the results are?


----------



## grace10209

Dope did you call them? OMG its 11am and I just came to check! I thought you'd have an answer by now, not cool, them, not you of course.

My pup is there now, haven't heard yet.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi jgm... We're you TTC naturally with pcos before? I had/have it too and it was pretty severe... Does ur doc monitor your follicles before the trigger? We're they maturing? Mine never would until after I had surg on my ovaries. Welcome and best of luck to you in this journey!! 

Dopey make sure to let us know ASAP! I can't believe you havnt testing, I'm not strong enough to hold out that long!

Grace so sorry bout ur pup... Hope s/he has a quick recovery... My Aussie would go crazy if he couldn't run around and go crazy!! My shihtzu would be perfectly fine with it since she just lays around anyway! 

So today I'm 9 weeks.... I'm going to get maternity jeans today after the DH goes to work... Maybe ill feel less frumpy. He works from like 1-at least midnight so I have plenty of time to burn. 

Hope y'all have a splendid day! I will check back later... Dopey make sure to post!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey I hope you get good news. Blucky, yay on 9 weeks. :) I hope I will be able to experience pregnancy one day.


----------



## grace10209

Dope, Im dieing to hear and i'm thinking of you!

pb, how are you holding out?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm doing good. I already have it in my mind that I'm not pregnant. So I'm just waiting for AF to start so I can get started on the next cycle. AF is suppose to be here Friday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And I'm really sick. I went to the doc yesterday, and I have bronchitis. It hurts so bad to cough. It feels like I'm coughing up my lung. I think I pulled a muscle in my back for coughing so much


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband is sick also. He has namonia (i dont know how to spell it. lol)and bronchitis.


----------



## grace10209

oh man! that stinks I am sorry you both are so sick! So next cycle you are going to do clomid/ovidrel and no iui right? I think im going to do iui next time if RE lets me. 

I have been a complete stressball lately. I really need to calm down, our dog is at vet now and they still dont have an answer for us. I hate her being under anestesia but they said they needed to put have her sedated to do the full xrays and knee exam. poor kid.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yea just clomid/ovidrel/timed intercourse. Yeah I would be worrying about my dog too. Everytime I have to leave my dog at the vet, I cry. Lol. I know I'm a big baby.


----------



## dopeyz414

Dr office tried to call but I missed it at work but af has started anyways....

I will call them back in a few to see what's next...


----------



## grace10209

Ummm no. you are not a big baby. Do you remember my post yesterday of me crying and having to leave work!??! ughhhhhhhh :wacko:

So, vet called, She completely tore her ACL, or they call is CCL is dogs. Definitly needs surgery, anywhere from $3-$5000. OMG. and DH still doesn't have a job yet. An offer did come in yesterday, thank god. He signed it and sent it off today but still.................... $3-5000 = looks like there will be NO christmas at my house this year. :dohh:
Thats ok, all I need is a bfp and a healthy little bean...

Dope, Im sorry about AF. let us know what Dr says? will you do another cycle or maybe try iui next? I definitly want to try iui.

PB, when is your blood test? or are you going to poas?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will take a at home test if I miss my period. But I really think AF is coming. And dopey I'm so sorry. That sucks. :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And that sucks. $3,000-$5,000. Wow. There is no way I would be able to afford that.


----------



## grace10209

I know right, we will have to put it on a credit card. ughhhhhhhh, we dont have that kind of money.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sorry dopey :hugs: 

Sorry grace about that bill !! Ugh!!! My little dog had a bill like that one time, but she was sick and almost died because of a mistake her previous vet made so they forked up $2500 for her bill. I can't imagine paying outta pocket, but u better believe I would. I LOVE my dogs. 

Dopey, any idea why it didn't work this time? That seems so strange.... I guess I didn't realize how fortunate I was that it worked the first cycle trying it.... :hugs:


----------



## Jgm2010

Thanks for welcoming me! 

Pb- I called this morning and they had me come in for blood work! They said they would call me in the morning, but that doesn't matter bc af decided to wait until I got home from doc to rear her ugly head! 

Blucky- yes I was ttc natural bc I didn't know I had it until a year ago. They had me do us to ck follies then after ovidril went back for another us to ck if I ovulated and I did, I will prob have to go back tomorrow or Friday to get another us to ck ovaries to make sure they r clear before I can do clomid/ovidril again!

Dopey- sorry about af! At least I will kmow what to expect this time lol I wish they would have warned me!

Grace- sorry about ur dog that's gotta be hard!


----------



## dopeyz414

So I spoke to re... I go for baseline on Sunday, then I go in for hsg on thurs... after that I meet with re and go from there... 

Grace and pb... you both had hsg test... does it relieve blockages if there is on or is there another procedure after that???


----------



## grace10209

jgm2010 - thanks, sorry about your AF coming. this process is so tough.

Blucky, yes i dont know what we are going to do. I mean, I know we will do surgery and we will just have to put it on a creditcard but still.............then i guess we will just use our tax money to pay it off. Yikes.

Oh and DH just called, the company that sent him the offer yesterday just called saying "we decided we are going to go another direction", so now he has NO JOB OFFERS!!!!!!!!! :haha: :wacko: what a mess! 

I wish I wasn't ttc so I could go home and drink a bottle of wine:drunk: and maybe even smoke a joint! :haha: lmfao

All I can do is laugh, if i dont, i'll just cry ........ :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> So I spoke to re... I go for baseline on Sunday, then I go in for hsg on thurs... after that I meet with re and go from there...
> 
> Grace and pb... you both had hsg test... does it relieve blockages if there is on or is there another procedure after that???


I had the HSG done, it wasn't bad, definitly take pain medicine before you go, and then yes the test "can" clear out any issues that may be in there, unless its a big blockage, which they need to go in and fix with surgery or something, but 9 times out of 10 - the test can "clear out" any issues.

When I had mine done, they said both tubes flowed fine, they said the right one was slighter slower with the "flow" process, but that it was ok, they guessed maybe the ectopic was on right side, but i didn't need any further testing after that = they said i was good to go.
Ughhhhhh, I am so sorry that you didn't get your bfp this time. boooooooooooo
I hate this process!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey, I'm not trying to scare you, but it hurt me bad. My tubes were fine but it still hurt like hell. I would take some medicine before you go. and i had my sister go with me. thank god i did, cause i didnt feel like driving afterwards. 
Grace Lmfao your funny.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace! Soooo sorry to hear about the job offer falling through! OMG... glad that you are laughing though and taking it well.

I took a 4 hour nap today and it was amazing. I have been cooking and making stuff for tomorrow ever since. DH should be home around 1am. eek!


----------



## dopeyz414

Yeah... they are giving me a script and I'm taking tylenol... I'm supposed to work after so I hope its not too bad... I have a high pain tolerance... 

I go for us on sun then hsg test thurs then start clomid from there... 

Hope you all have a happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope y'all all have a happy turkey day!! I can't wait to EAT!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Happy Thanksgiving... this year I'm thankful for all of you who help keep me sane during the rollercoaster process!!! Thank you and have a wonderful day!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Yeah... they are giving me a script and I'm taking tylenol... I'm supposed to work after so I hope its not too bad... I have a high pain tolerance...
> 
> I go for us on sun then hsg test thurs then start clomid from there...
> 
> Hope you all have a happy thanksgiving!!


I think/hope you will do fine. I was SOOO scared and then so thrilled while it was happening that it didn't hurt like I expected. Are you sitting at work mostly? I think you will be ok. although, if you could just go home - that of course would be ideal.

I go for my cd12 US on saturday. so here we go again.........

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## grace10209

pb, how are you?????? are you testing??


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I hope you have some nice plump follies when you go for your scan! I go back on Monday and I cant wait. According to online, I should be able to see the arms, legs, tip of noses, etc. :wacko: still cant believe there are 2! :wacko: I am interested to see what my DHs family says about my bump today! His parents have seen me of course, but the others have not seen me since like 5 weeks.. so of course there was no showing or anything.

I really hope yall have a GREAT day! I am about to finish up my dishes for today... I wanted to sleep in until 10 or so but my inability to stay in bed more than 2 hours without having to pee and my husbands obnoxious snoring that was not about to happen.

<3 yall! Have a good one!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Happy thanksgiving everyone :) no AF yet. If AF doesn't show tomorrow I will test Saturday. I've been having bad cramps today, so AF is probably coming


----------



## bluckycharmed

It's official: no more cutting onions throughout the remainder of my pregnancy. I thought it was bad before but that was NOTHING compared to the last 2 times this week. no more. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB I hope the cramps are from ur uterus expanding and making room for a nugget and not because of AF!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I really hope AF doesn't show. The doc told me I should start my period today, but I think it's tomorrow. I guess we'll see


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky I really hope so too.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Do y'all remember how many dpo I was when I started AF last month?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have 28 day cycles. Today is day 28, and I usually start over night, which didn't happen this time. AF still hasn't showed, but I'm cramping like I am about to start.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Na I dunno you'll have to read back and find it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay. If AF doesn't show today, I will test in the morning.


----------



## grace10209

I think I was 14/15 dpo and cd33 when af came


----------



## grace10209

Yup I just checked 15dpo and cd34 when af really came :(

What are you pb? Just test!!! Then you will know! That whole "not testing" thing killed me. :haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I know my cycle was 28 days the last 3 months. I have it on my calendar in my phone, but I just didn't put down what day I ovulated


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am 14 dpo today


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will test in the morning if I haven't got my period yet.


----------



## grace10209

I'm praying for you pb!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been having cramps all day, so that's why I'm not testing until I'm late tomorrow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And thank you grace. I really hope AF doesn't come


----------



## grace10209

Me too! Positive thoughts, positive thoughts for a bfp and a sticky little bean!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, how was turkey day? Did DH's family flip over your belly? Did you tell them it's two?


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB I really hope u get a BFP tomorrow. If af doesn't come tonight, I would test with fmu since it is more accurate... Otherwise u might get a false negative. I really hope she stays away. 

My turkey day was pretty great!! After looking at all the BF ads, my hubby took me and got me an early bday present... An AWESOME recliner....AND a preg pillow... The recliner matches the couches perfectly too! Everyone in our families know that we are having twins... And I feel really big.... Someone who's friends with his cousin came by and she's 6months and we were the same size :nope: yikes!! 

His mom has been shopping like crazy for the babies... I don't think she's gonna leave anything for the rest of us to buy! Oh well the more money we save the better!! 

How was y'all's turkey day?


----------



## grace10209

My turkey day was low key, with DH out of a job we couldn't afford to host, an with our dogs injury we didn't want to be gone all day. So we made a quick visit with my grandmother and sisters and then came home.

Pb, did you test??? I'm at re now - waiting for ultrasound


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I got a BFP yay. The second line isn't that dark though


----------



## grace10209

Omg!!!!!!!:happydance:

Yay!!!!! So happy or you!!!:happydance:


My follies were: 10mm on right and 17, 19 and 21 on left!!! Holy crap!!!
I wonder if they'll have me trigger today!!?!!


Yay pb!!!!! You are pregnant!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Can u post pic ? And remember a line is a line! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I took two of them and they got darker. How do I post pics? And I am 15dpo today. Yay. It seems unreal. I hope the tests aren't false positives


----------



## grace10209

No they wouldn't be!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!! Soooo excited for you girl! I don't know how to post pic but I'm sure it's easy to figure out


----------



## grace10209

Blucky what days did u bd around trigger?


----------



## dopeyz414

Yay pb soooo happy for you!!! 

Grace 3 good follies that's awesome!!! 

I go tomorrow for baseline us...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yayyyyyyy PB!!! If you are like me you will pee on a stick I er and over and watch it while it gets darker!! YAYY!! 

Grace a BD the day of and 2 days after.... I think twice a day the 2ndday after. I triggered on 10/4 and I'm pretty sure we conceived on 10/6... I could just tell.... When u Bd try to make sure you orgasm within about 15 min of him.... I think it helped up that 2nd day. 

YAYYY PB! U think the tww sucked you just WAIT ... The time between your BFP and each blood test and u/s is the worst!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

And grace those follies sound AWESOME!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. I took 3 and all are positive. YAy. How far along do I have to be to get a sonogram blucky?


----------



## grace10209

Pb, it depends on your doctor. For me, once I get bfp, they will do beta checks every few days to make sure they are doubling. The numbers should double every 2-3 days, Then - once your numbers are over 1000, they "should" be able to see something on the Ultrasound. Even if its just the sac and fetal pole. It all depends on your doctor though. 
Some will do one blood test and then tell you to come back when you are 8 weeks. For me, I will be monitored closely as I have the risk for ectopic, so it really all depends.

Hopefully, your doctor will have you go in for bloodwork right away, then whatever you beta number is, they will have you come back in a few days to make sure its going up. Then from there, they will decide when they want you to come back for an ultrasound. 

Im so excited for you! Did you call your doctor yet? I can't remember, are you seeing an RE or an OB"?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will call Monday. There not open today. And I am seeing a RE!! I pray nothing goes wron and that I have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How do you post pics on here blucky?


----------



## grace10209

I'm praying for you too!! Hope this little one is sticky and healthy! Hooray!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I really hope so too ;)


----------



## grace10209

RE called, said to trigger tonight and bd tonight, tomorrow night and Monday night!!! Woohooo

Pray for me ladies!! I can't believe I'm triggering on cd12!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. I hope you get your BFP this time :))


----------



## grace10209

Thanks!! Can't believe you are pregnant!!!! Are you freaking out? Is your DH thrilled? Did you tell anyone else?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm excited. But it doesn't seem real. Lol. My husband is excited to. I'm crampy so it's been freaking me out. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I just can't wait until Monday so I can call my doc


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And Yes my whole family knows lol


----------



## grace10209

Wow really? That's awesome! Cramps is your little one settling into your uterus!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Do they go by the first day of your last period or the day you conceived ?


----------



## grace10209

It depends on the doctor, but I think they go by period. If yiu to pregnology you can put in af and O and get your Due date.

Blucky, how did your RE figure out how far along you are? By af or O date?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sorry girls I was swamped today. PB my RE wouldnt do a u/s til I was 6 weeks,... and it is measured from the first day of your last period. So even though I know I conceived about 7 weeks ago, by the way they measure I am 9w3d. Although every u/s I have had the sac/babies are measuring about 6 days behind that. I go for another u/s on Monday and I CANT WAIT!!!!

Monday I will be 9w5d and I would almost be willing to bet they measure about 8w5-6d. I will let you know what they say. 

So thrilled for you PB... but I cant believe you already told everyone! I think that would scare me! I waited until my first blood test bc I just didnt believe it!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think that I am sick.. my throat is KILLING me and my head is POUNDING... I am so used to being able to take medicine when I feel crummy and now there is no such luck.... I feel like doodoo ....wahhhh I am a wuss and big baby when I get sick!


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB to attach a pic... click "go advanced" when you go to post... then click manage attachments....then click choose file.... select the file from your computer or memory card, wherever it is saved, and then scroll to the right and click upload....close that window and then complete your post like normal and you should have your pic on there.

You will have to make sure your pic is saved to your computer in some fashion first. Hope that helps!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky I can't wait to hear how your appt goes on Monday? Yay! Is that how twins usually are? They measure a week or so behind because there is two?

Can't wait!!! And pb! Sooo happy for you And I agree with blucky, brave to tell everyone already! But I know it's very hard to hold it in when you are just so excited!

Hopefully your doc will get you in a few times this week to check on things! 

Dope how was your appt? Are you doing the same "plan"?

I have to set up a mtg with my RE to discuss our next "plan" if I get bfn this time. My guess is iui is next if needed.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I hope my blood tests come back normal. Ugh tomorrow needs to hurry up


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have bronchitis and now that I know that I'm pregnant, I don't want to take my anti biotic or cough medicine. Cause it's bad for a baby.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Me and my family are really close, no matter what happens they will comfort me and be here for me through this.


----------



## grace10209

thats awesome you are so close with your family....yay!
have you taken more tests? im so excited for you! hey did you guys bd too or just do IUI?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I took another one this morning. Lol. My hubby made me. Lol. And we did the iui, I think that's what helped me get pregnant.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We bd'd the night of the iui, and then two days after.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It wouldn't let me upload the other tests. It said it was too large
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## grace10209

ahhhh ok awesome. Im so excited for you! i would be taking a bunch of tests too. 
We triggered yesterday, bd'd last night, tonight and tomorrow. wooooohoooooooooo!

Dope and I are going to catch up with you guys!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This is the one I took this morning


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, did you cramp at all when you first found out you were pregnant? My cramps aren't as bad as before my missed period, but I've been cramping non stop


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes.... It's your uterus expanding. It doubles in size the first few weeks after conception.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay. Thank you. I'm just really worried


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I really hope this is your month! You had 2 good follies and 1 that was just a little behind right? triplets? EEK!! hehe

PB how many follies did you have when you triggered and did IUI? Check out my journal if you want to compare your betas with what mine were. This chart below is a HUGE help as well...
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

I have been pretty damn sick all day. I have only moved from my recliner to pee and make something to drink... havnt eaten properly either bc I have no appetite :nope:

PB I really dont want to scare you more, but I want you to be informed... I would recommend reading the following article...https://miscarriage.about.com/od/onetimemiscarriages/p/chemicalpreg.htm
The wait between that BFP and seeing the heartbeat for the first time is going to be excruciating ... Just take it one day at a time and make sure that you are taking your prenatal vitamins and taking care of yourself.

I think I am going to make myself get up when my DH gets home and go get some groceries. We are running low and most of my craving foods are gone. 

Hope yall are having a decent Sunday! Dopey how are you doin?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had 3 :/ I really hope there is only one in there. Lol. But I will be blessed with however many


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My pregnancy test got darker this morning.


----------



## grace10209

yes Blucky
I had 3 on left side, 17, 19, and 21!!!! and this was yesterday morning, I trigered last night and we bd'd last night, tonight and tomorrow! bring on the babies! lol

and you are so right about those first few weeks, tough...... but so worth it when you end up with a healthy little one! 

I am scheduled for a blood preg test on Dec 10th but I'll be testing out the trigger, I'll start tomorrow, 2 days post trigger and I'll test, 2, 4, 6, 8, until I get negative, then i'll wait 2 days and start testing again i think. lol
thats what you did right bluckY?

sorry you aren't feeling well. but its a good sign, just means those little ones are NICE AND HEALTHY and doing what they should be. GROWING and taking all mommas nutrients! YAY!


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey guys sorry I was mia... ended up in the emergency room yesterday. I had been feeling crappy all week but yesterday I was having excruciating pains in my abdomin. Turns out I had colitis-inflammation of the colon they kept me over night. I was also dehydrated and anemic... needless to say I missed us this am. Gonna call in am and see what I can do... 

Anyways... hope all is well!!


----------



## grace10209

Omg!! Dope!? How the heck did all that happen? Are you ok now? I'm soo sorry! Yikes!


----------



## bluckycharmed

DopEy that's dreadful! Are u feeling better now? How did that come about?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg dopey, I'm sorry. Are you better now?


----------



## dopeyz414

It was a virus, I had lots of diahhrea (sorry tmi) but it caused inflammation in my colon... I'm better still a bit sore but not having the excruciating pains I was having... they gave me 3 bags of fluids and some other meds so I'm ok now... just a long couple of days.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi Ladies, :flower:
I have missed so much over Thanksgiving break, I know I'm new to this thread but I'm very happy to be here! I read through all of what I missed and wanted to comment to each of you:

*PB---* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :happydance::bfp::dance::yipee::wohoo:
That is SO EXCITING!! Did you call your doc this morning? When do you go in for your first u/s? I'm so very happy for you.

*Grace---* :thumbup: That's VERY exciting about your follies!! When I went for my u/s on CD10, I only had one follie worth mentioning, it was measuring at 14mm so you are in GREAT shape to get your BFP this cycle! Let the 2WW begin, FX'd for you. 

*Blucky---*Isn't your u/s today? That's so exciting, that you're having twins. Double the blessing, I can't imagine how you're feeling! I am looking very forward to seeing how your appointment goes today! :hugs:

*Dope---* That's awful, about your ER visit :cry: What an awful experience!! I hope you are feeling better today for sure.

As for me, I got my smiley on my opk Thursday, so I guess that means I'm 4DPO today. I go in tomorrow morning (CD21) for bloodwork to confirm the O. I guess that means I'm in my 2WW right now too.

Happy Monday to all of you!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you! :) yes I called my doc today, I'm about to go for blood work. They are gonna check my hcg levels and progesterone levels, and I will have the results tomorrow morning. :) and I don't know when my first u/s will be. I guess I will ask that tomorrow when I call for the results.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm glad your okay dopey


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I asked my doc about cramping, and she said it is perfectly normal as long as there is no blood, so I feel WAY better :)


----------



## Hopin4ABump

PB, that's great!! can't wait to hear the results tomorrow AM.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
what time is your appt? can't wait to hear how it goes!?!?!! wooohoo

pb, yay for blood work! bummer they can't call you later today with results, but no big deal. They may have you come back in every few days to make sure the levels are going up. OR, they may just say, come back at 6 weeks for your 1st ultrasound. Im excited to hear what they say for you. 

Dope, still so sorry you are uncomfortable - but im glad they caught it and you are on the mend now! are you still good to ttc this cycle? 

Hopin,
thats exciting about your positive opk, hopefully we both get our bfp's for christmas...


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, what were you follie sizes when you triggered????


----------



## bluckycharmed

Appt is at 11:15... Didn't go to class this am bc I still feel so sick but I have to go to lab after my appt bc I don't think I can miss any more days. I can't wait to see the babies!!! I still get nervous that one won't make it... But I'm staying as positive as I can.

Grace I think my follies were 18 and almost 20, and I triggered about 14 hours after that. 

Hopin good luck in your tww...

Grace remind me did u trigger yesterday or the day before?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I gotta question, so I had 3 mature follicles at the time of the iui, what happens to the eggs that don't get fertilized.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Your body will just absorb them.


----------



## grace10209

PB, The eggs that dont get fertilized just evaporate and reduce down to nothing. 

Blucky, I had 3 follies: 17, 19 & 21 at 8a on Saturday and I triggered 9 hrs later at 5pm Sat night. We bd'd Sat at 11pm, Sunday at 630p and then tonight sometime.........ha ha, im sure you didn't need to know my exact specifics but here you go! OH I PRAY THIS WORKS!!!!!!!

Blucky, its 1130!! I bet you are seeing your babies right now!?!??!?!:happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Omg words cannot describe how AMAZING the scan was today... I'm going into class but will post pics and details when I get home.... We are on cloud 9 and SO IN LOVE!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

bluckycharmed said:


> Omg words cannot describe how AMAZING the scan was today... I'm going into class but will post pics and details when I get home.... We are on cloud 9 and SO IN LOVE!!!!!

:happydance::blue::pink::hugs::cloud9::yipee::dance::wohoo:

yay!!! This is so exciting!! I cannot WAIT to hear all about it.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

In December of 2011 I started my first round of Clomid after TTC for 2 years, and to mine and my DH surprise we got pregnant, but I miscarried at 9 weeks. So we decided to take a few months off and enjoy our summer. I started back on the Clomid in September and so far nothing. This past Friday the 23rd I did a "Trigger" Ovidrel shot, I go back on Dec 7th for a blood test to see if I am pregnant so right now I am in the 2ww. I am hoping this is our month. Is anyone else in the 2ww as well?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi grney and welcome! Grace is in her TWW and PB just got her BFP!!

So girls... let me tell you a little bit about my scan today... like I said earlier... it was nothing short of AMAZING!! I got there on time, DH had a hard time leaving work and was late... and I am actually glad that he was! So my Doc did the ultrasound, showed the heart beats, and measured the babies, and he had to jet bc I guess he had to go to the hospital for something.... so when my DH got there the nurse re-did the US so that my hubby could see and she actually got a better view of the babies! She when she was showing them to us... she zoomed in on the first one, and left it there for about a minute...I had asked her when we might be able to see them move, and as soon as the words left my mouth the baby started wiggling!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:* It was AMAZZZZZING!!! *
S/he was wiggling their booty like they were dancing... it was the most amazing and surreal thing I have ever seen! I could have sat there and watched him/her forever! SOOOOO ADORABLE the way they wiggled! Then she moved over to the other baby, not to be outdone by the first one, s/he started kicking their legs! right left right left.... like a rockett! It was the coolest thing ever! I swear there are no words to describe the difference and how surreal it is to see them move and wiggle! :happydance::happydance:

Next time we get an US I am going to video it on my cell phone so I can show yall. Words could not describe!! I go on Thursday to meet with my OB, but probably wont get another US for over a month! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I cant wait to meet my nuggets!!! Below are the pics from today.
 



Attached Files:







aresized.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









bresized.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grneydmassgal said:


> In December of 2011 I started my first round of Clomid after TTC for 2 years, and to mine and my DH surprise we got pregnant, but I miscarried at 9 weeks. So we decided to take a few months off and enjoy our summer. I started back on the Clomid in September and so far nothing. This past Friday the 23rd I did a "Trigger" Ovidrel shot, I go back on Dec 7th for a blood test to see if I am pregnant so right now I am in the 2ww. I am hoping this is our month. Is anyone else in the 2ww as well?

Hi Grney!! I am in my 2WW right now. I go for bloodwork tomorrow to see if I O'd or not! I'm on CD20 right now, FX'd for you and hope this is the time for you to get your BFP!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Blucky glad to hear everythign went well! I'm sure it's reassuring and comforting and a THOUSAND other emotions to see them move like that :) Congrats!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

While reading this, I cried. Omg. I am so emotional today. How precious :)


----------



## grace10209

I am in 2ww - good luck!!!

Pb, how do it go today??


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will be taking progesterone until I'm 11 weeks. Omg I pray my results come back good tomorrow. Tomorrow needs to hurry up


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I just got blood work done at lab corp. I will get the results tomorrow.


----------



## grace10209

Omg blucky!!! I'm crying too!! How beautiful! Omg omg! 

I have no words but you know how I feel! Yay!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The first two tests are from Saturday, and the last one is from sunday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Pitbull mommy said:


> The first two tests are from Saturday, and the last one is from sunday

Wow PB, this DEFINITELY got darker!! Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

eek PB I loved watching my tests get darker! The kicker was the digital that said PREGNANT... that is when I believed it. I have a pic of all my tests in order from light to dark on the first page of my journal. Tickled me to see them get darker! and PB You will continue to be emotional and sappy! I cry now everytime I watch the Ellen show... and even some other lame stuff on TV.... I am entirely too emotional most of the time which is a huge change from before.

Sorry to make yall cry with my description but so glad that yall liked it! Can you believe how much my babies grew in just 2 weeks??? My last scan was 2 weeks ago, but they grew 2.5 weeks work according the their measurements... so they must have really enjoyed turkey day! I finally put on FB that it was twins, and people cant believe it... lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And I also took a digital one Saturday. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I hope that this is your last 2ww for a LONG time!!


----------



## grace10209

Pb, why is your md having you take the progesterone?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Have yall seen that commercial with the m&ms where they are at a party and see the brown m&m and they are like "so its THAT kinda party"...here this one....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI0ff3iO3n0

At the end, where the red m&m starts dancing... that is what my DH and I thought of when we saw our nuggets wiggling... lol.... WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE YEA!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Have yall seen that commercial with the m&ms where they are at a party and see the brown m&m and they are like "so its THAT kinda party"...here this one....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI0ff3iO3n0

At the end, where the red m&m starts dancing... that is what my DH and I thought of when we saw our nuggets wiggling... lol.... WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE WIGGLE YEA!


----------



## grace10209

Beautiful pics pb!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So if they go by the first day of your last period, I will be 5 weeks Saturday, so I should be able to get a sonogram done next week or the week after, right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't know. He told me its to make a healthy environment for the baby. I guess to make it stick better. I don't know.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes lol. Haha


----------



## bluckycharmed

the first day of my last period was Sept 19, and my first US was on 11/2.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Progesterone is normally given to make sure your uterine lining is nice and thick and "cozy" for the embryo to implant into. Some women have naturally lower prog levels, some dont. The only think that scares me, is that prog is the same thing docs give you to start your period too. Did they give you suppositories or prog pills to take orally?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have to stick them in vaginally


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ok good!!


----------



## grace10209

Lmao that's awesome blucky! Now everytime I see that ad ill think of your little ones!!! Two healthy wigglers! Woohoo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My progesterone has been fine, so I guess he has been making me take it for my uterus lining.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea PB it def won't hurt anything... I've never taken them but I'd shove anything in there for healthy nuggets lol! Can't wait to hear ur betas tomorrow!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Me neither :))) omg tomorrow needs to hurry


----------



## dopeyz414

No taking this month off... they didn't think it was a good idea for me to start clomid with my stomach still out of wack... :(


----------



## grace10209

Yes pb, praying for a good number tomorrow and that they have You go back in a few days for Another check! And then your first u/s will be shortly after that!! Yay!!


----------



## grace10209

That makes sense dope.... Do you O on your own without it?


----------



## grace10209

Pb, what were your follie sizes when you triggered?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think 20mm,21mm, and one was 16mm but I took ovidrel like 24 hours after after my sonogram, so I'm sure they got bigger


----------



## grace10209

wow that great sized pb! I wonder if you will have one or two!?!??!!
soooo excited for you! 

You must be dieing to get your results. I remember this time is brutal. the waiting. LOL.
did you sleep at all last night?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes omg, I'm calling exactly at 8 when they open. Lol. They said they would call me, but I can't wait until then. Lol. I hope there is no more than 2. Ha


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well today! :flower:
I go in today for my CD21 bloodwork, they will tell me if I o'd or not, right? Do they give me any more information than that? I want to know what to expect. Do they tell me exactly when I o'd?


----------



## grace10209

Hopin, I dont think any of us have gone in for cd21 bloodwork. What we usually go in do is starting on cd12 for bloodwork and ultrasounds to check on follies, we go cd12 and then keep going back every few days until they are big enough. Then once they are mature enough, then we are told to trigger/ovidrel, Then thats it until we either start AF or get a bfp.

Did they have you go in to check your follies? did you take ovidreL trigger/ ?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes omg, I'm calling exactly at 8 when they open. Lol. They said they would call me, but I can't wait until then. Lol. I hope there is no more than 2. Ha


Pb, i agree with you, anything more than 2 and there are so many risks. I would pray for 2 max also. Did you call them yet? its 9:12?!?!?!? 

can you tell im excited? im living vicariously through you and miss blucky until its my turn! :thumbup:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband has been a F'n jerk lately. I am getting fed up.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's 8:13 here. I tried calling but it has a busy signal.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lmao. Yes I can tell. You WILL get your BFP soon. Don't be discouraged if you have no symptoms during the 2ww. I didn't have any symptoms what so ever, and I still don't. But I have been kinda sick to my stomach these past two days


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My husband has been a F'n jerk lately. I am getting fed up.


Oh no!! Guys can really suck sometimes, and remember your hormones are all over the place, so you could be responding more sensitively.
what is he doing?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Than you, Grace, for the response.

I actually don't take Ovidrel -- just Clomid. I did go to have my follies checked but I went on CD10.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My hcg is 352, and my progesterone is 42.5. :) I go back tomorrow too see if my numbers doubled.


----------



## grace10209

thats awesome :wohoo::wohoo:
thats a great nice big number! so tomorrow we pray for doubling! HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He just has a attitude for no reason. Like this morning I texted him and said "I think I'm gonna wind up getting morning sickness cause I'm sick to my stomach." And he said "we'll it's part of being pregnant, you asked for it, so your gonna have to deal with it" he is just being a F'n jerk. Ugh.


----------



## bluckycharmed

What dpo were u yesterday PB?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So I will know if my numbers doubled by Thursday. Yay! I really hope they do.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I was 16 or 17 dpo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I was 16dpo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What were your numbers at 16dpo?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I don't think I had blood drawn at 16 dpo but all my numbers are on the first page of my journal.


----------



## grace10209

pb, that was kind of jerky that he said that. geez. maybe he's in a mood about something else and just being short with you because of it. 

men stink at times. my Dh does this too.

who cares though!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT !~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~ YAY!


----------



## bluckycharmed

That sounds like something my DH would say but it doesn't sound like a jerky thing to me... It's a pretty true statement dont ya think? :shrug: just my 2 cents.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
so are both babies caught up with eachother? how far along did they saw you were measuring? and does that match up with your last AF date?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We'll yeah it's true. But I could tell he was being a jerk. The past few days he has just been a jerk for no reason.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sometimes it's not what you say but how you say it... Some guys just can't get that. 

Grace the babies measured 9w and 9w1d so they grew about 2.5 weeks in the last 2 weeks. According to the last af I had I will be 10w tomorrow.... They're just about even now vs having a 4 day gap. They looked great!!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Sometimes it's not what you say but how you say it... Some guys just can't get that.
> 
> Grace the babies measured 9w and 9w1d so they grew about 2.5 weeks in the last 2 weeks. According to the last af I had I will be 10w tomorrow.... They're just about even now vs having a 4 day gap. They looked great!!!

yay! blucky! :happydance::happydance: thats so great they are both almost the same now! i can't even imagine what it was like for you and DH to see them moving around and looking like babies now. i can't even imagine how that felt! Im so thrilled for you!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My first sonogram will be December 17th


----------



## Hopin4ABump

bluckycharmed said:


> Sometimes it's not what you say but how you say it... Some guys just can't get that.
> 
> Grace the babies measured 9w and 9w1d so they grew about 2.5 weeks in the last 2 weeks. According to the last af I had I will be 10w tomorrow.... They're just about even now vs having a 4 day gap. They looked great!!!

blucky i had to go today to have bloodwork done, and the woman sitting beside me in labs was preg with twins. i couldn't help but think about you! she is so excited! i don't blame her, or you. How amazing it must be!!


----------



## grace10209

That's great pb!! And you are going for blood work again tomorrow right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes but I won't get the results until Thursday :( she said she would like to see at least 600 tomorrow. I'm really freaking my self out. I'm worried my numbers won't double. Omg. I'm so emotional today. And I'm just worried!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will be devastated if anything bad happened.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, try to relax and think positive, I totally understand where u r coming from. The first several weeks and bloodwork and us are very nerve racking !

you need to keep positive and know that you will have a little one !

It's going to be ok and there is no point in worrying until you have something real to worry about, remember stress isn't good- so take deep heaths and think happy loving thoughts of you holding your little one.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grace, I couldn't have said it better myself. 

PB, think happy thoughts. You are PREGNANT! What an amazing thing!!! Embrace this moment, and know that it is meant to be!!! <3 thinking of you!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes grace well said. PB tbh if the just go up that's a good sign... Of course if they double its better but going up alone is fine.... Mine went from 15 to 139 to 1903.... Guess that's twins for ya... When I saw the 1903 on 20DPO I Was like OH LORDY that's high lol!! I told my DH before our first scan I thought there was 2 and he was like nahhh it's just 1. Yea right! Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hopin4ABump said:


> blucky i had to go today to have bloodwork done, and the woman sitting beside me in labs was preg with twins. i couldn't help but think about you! she is so excited! i don't blame her, or you. How amazing it must be!!

Excited, yes... scared, yes at moments. Its a scary thought to be a first time mom in general... knowing that another human being is going to depend on you 100% for EVERYTHING...can be a daunting thought... throw in the fact that I am having 2 babies, and its down right terrifying at times. Dont get me wrong, I know that my DH and I will be great parents...not perfect of course, but good parents. Our communication and values are so solid that I have no doubt that we will raise wonderful children, but it is still scary. Its scary that I am just 10 weeks any already showing so much... I am going to be HUGE... and even more miserable than I am now... I would go through AGES of misery if it meant that I am going to have healthy nuggets, but that doesnt make the crappy feeling any easier to accept lol. I am already having a hard time rolling from one side to another in the bed at night... and I am only 10 weeks! Its crazy! My body is going to be ruined... which I am okay with... but I am so scared that if I have a c-section (and I likely will) that I wont be able to properly care for my babies bc I will be recovering... and what if they come early? too early? If I was released from the hospital before my babies I dont know what I would do! I would be a wreck! I feel fortunate that I have not gotten sick once during my pregnancy and any nausea that I have had hasnt lasted more than a total of about 10 minutes (with all times combined)... I fall in that lucky 25%.... but then my mom would swell REALLY bad with her pregnancies and I think that is how I am going to be too...my wedding ring already is getting tight, and it is winter time so it should be getting looser. Bah... so pregnancy isnt exactly what I had anticipated so far, but I know that there are going to be 2 amazing pots of gold at the end of my rainbow, and that keeps me going. 
Okay I think I am done ranting for now!


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I completely understand. I have a 5 year old, who came along before I had any fertility issues (he was a SURPRISE, actually. funny how that works isn't it?) I remember being pregnant (with just one) and being SO scared, not knowing how I'd be...and you have that feeling x2. It's ok to express that, and it doesn't mean you are ungrateful for the blessing you have!!!
I'm sure it is scary, I know multiple pregnancies are complicated and you have double the symptoms!!! Don't be hard on yourself for being 'big', I saw the picture you posted and you look great, you are having TWINS, give yourself a break there! Have you thought of any names??!?! Do you think you will have b/b, g/g or b/g?! SO EXCITING!!
You are so lucky, you have not one but TWO little miracles growing inside of you, and that is just BEAUTIFUL. I'm jealous, I must say :)
You'll be fine and I'm so excited to see this whole journey through to those perfect little peanuts being born!!!! :hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I would prefer a boy and girl, and to be honest that is what I think that I am having... I dont know... but just the way they appear in ultrasounds that is kinda what I am thinking. Of course I will be happy with b/b, g/g, or whatever.... I just want them to be healthy of course! We have thought of some names. Names that we like for girls are Claire and Madeline (or Madelyn) and names we like for boys are Brady and Alexander. Theres no telling though... that will likely be one of the last things that we decide. We are going to pick 2 names per baby (our list is longer than those 4, those are just the fav) and then probably name them when they are born. 

I meet with my OB for the first time on Thursday, I have finally graduated from the care of my RE (yay) and I am anxious to ask him all my questions.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ah it's so exciting when you think of those kind of things!!! I know you'll be happy with whatever but we all have preferences and those go out the window once we find out what we're having.

I love Madeline!! I would call her Maddie :) Brady and Alexander are such great names! They are masculine and strong!!

That's awesome you go to your OB Thursday!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
I can't believe you are already being released to your OB, it seems like just yesterday you were in the tww and going bananas! haha
I can totally understand how you have been feeling, well - I sort of can. I mean, I didn't get past 5 weeks last time so i can't even imagine what it feels like to REALLY know that you are having a baby. I mean, once you are released to your OB - you are very VERY safe and the pregnancy will likely go through 35+ weeks. Getting the bfp is one thing but its really only step one. But you are like there now, you are having two healthy little ones and they are doing just fine and growing away. I can't even imagine what that feels like as NOW ITS REALLY REAL that you are going to be a mother! 

I am so thrilled for you and can't wait to get there myself. I am also so thrilled that we all get to go through our pregnancies together, you, pb, me and dope too! I know that we will conceive soon and I think its so great that we get to share all the experiences together !! and you too Hopin. Although you are already a mom, this is the first for all of us...........but still its just the same.

Yes I am guessing you are going to get pretty large, but hey- its OK and if you have a csection, thats OK too. Many people have them, one of my docs at work had to have one cuz her baby was breach, she was really upset about it beforehand as she wanted a vaginal delivery but then after she had the baby she came to see me and told me how shocking easy the csection was. they are so common now adays and either way, it will be a wonderful delivery for your little ones. You will be able to care for them - no problem, you will be a little sore the first 5 days but your Dh will be there and my guess is that your MIL will be staying over your place to help also. You will be just fine!

I love the names, i think you mentioned them before. they are awesome!

pb, how are you doing?

hopin, did you have that bloodtest today? did it show that you O'd? 

dope, you doing ok?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, when should I call to schedule my appointment with my obgyn? Cause it could take a month or more to get a appointment.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I'm good. I took like a 3 hour nap earlier. And I'm still feeling nasious.


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB... get saltines... lots of them. They are a life saver to munch on throughout the day. I think that is why I never got sick... I ate them throughout the day, first thing in the am too. I would wait until your first scan before you call your OB. You want to make sure that you RE willingly releases you, and depend on how you baby(ies) progress, it could be as soon as 8 weeks or not until your first trimester is over. Most OBs put a rush on appts for women who are preggo, its not like waiting for an appt for a pap smear or check up or something like that. 

I have been sick since sat night and I still feel pretty crummy. Really trying to limit what I take, but cant medicate like I normally would.

Hope yall have a good night!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah. My obgyn won't see me until I'm 8-10 weeks anyways. Well I go for blood work in a little bit to see if my numbers doubled. But I won't get the results until tomorrow morning. Ugh. You were right, this wait for the blood work and sonogram is WAY worse than the 2ww. Lol. And December 17th seems sooooo far away. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yeah. My obgyn won't see me until I'm 8-10 weeks anyways. Well I go for blood work in a little bit to see if my numbers doubled. But I won't get the results until tomorrow morning. Ugh. You were right, this wait for the blood work and sonogram is WAY worse than the 2ww. Lol. And December 17th seems sooooo far away. Lol

I have my fingers crossed for good numbers for you pb!! and you get them tomorrow so that is good!! I'm bummed they aren't letting you do an US before Dec 17th, but on the other hand, think of it as a good sign, they must think everything is PERFECT with your pregnancy :thumbup: and there is no urgency or need to do one sooner. You are "low risk" so thats a great thing!! :happydance::happydance: 

I dont envy being in this waiting period, I am excited and hopeful to get a bfp again myself, but I also know that those first few appts are going to be really scary for me. I remember last time my anxiety level was through the roof !
I guess I'll just rely on you guys to help keep me calm and say the same things back to me, that i say to you, ha ha :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

10 weeks today... Can't believe I'm already 25% thru my pregnancy! Yikes


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> 10 weeks today... Can't believe I'm already 25% thru my pregnancy! Yikes

wow Blucky!!!!!!! 10 weeks is so great! :happydance: I am so thrilled for you and that your two little ones are growing stronger each day! yay! I can't imagine how it feels to get over that hump, I mean in 2 weeks you will be in 2nd trimester!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I am so happy for you and your DH


----------



## bluckycharmed

It's so hard to stay awake in psychology.... I can't wait til this semester is over.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grace, I had my bloodwork done yesterday and I have not gotten results yet. Thanks.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you! :) they said they do first sonograms at 7 weeks. I wish it was sooner. But it's only a little over 2 weeks away. It's not that far away, but its going to feel like a life time. Lol. I really hope you get your BFP this time :) when does the baby have a heart beat, 5 weeks?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky.. I'm so happy for you and your hubby.


----------



## grace10209

Heartbeat is usually visible on us at 6weeks and then you can "HEAR" it at 7 or 8 weeks. if you haven't already you should check out babycenterdotcom they have a week by week develop description so you can see exactly what your little bean is doing each day!!!!

its really really cool pb, i was just look at it! check it out - you'll love it


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I just did my blood work, they had to poke me 5 times before they got any blood. Ouch.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah I have app like that on my phone


----------



## bluckycharmed

We haven't heard our heart beats yet :-(( maybe tomorrow? I don't think my re even had a Doppler. I can't wait to hear them tho. We saw the heartbeats at our first scan but they were weak... But they are HELLA STRONG now! :cloud9:


----------



## bluckycharmed

They measured about an inch each Monday too... Seems like yesterday they were just poppy seeds!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh so you can see the heart beat? How cute. Omg I can't wait


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think u have to e 10 weeks to hear it with a regular Doppler... Otherwise I think they can use a vaginal Doppler. Ill know tomorrow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

As long as I can see the heart beat, I'll feel better. December 17th needs too hurry up. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Blucky thats so exciting you are going again tomorrow. I didn't realize that, weren't you just there on Monday?? why so quick?
Anyway, who cares!?!??! can't wait to hear if you HEAR the heartbeats!! 
Oh wait is tomorrow first OB appt? 

how are you feeling pb?? 

im anxious and scared im going to get a bfn again :(


----------



## grace10209

ALso, im testing out trigger, so I should test 2,4,6,8 etc until it goes negative right?
then wait a day or two and start again?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace today is the first OB... I wont get an US, its just to go over family history... I am going to ask if they can use their doppler though. 

When I tested out the trigger I tested daily, then waited like 3 days and tested again. I think it was gone at 5-6DPO... then I got my BFP at 9DPO... which is still REALLY early! FX for you this time! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My numbers increased too 587. Yay :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And I'm doing okay. I'm really tired today.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Great number PB! Are you having them checked anymore before your scan?

Im such a big baby... I have been watching a baby story on TLC while I study this morning and end up crying like a goober... ugh I cant wait to meet my nuggets.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My numbers increased too 587. Yay :)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is so awesome!!! so is that it? no other checks until first ultrasound?


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace today is the first OB... I wont get an US, its just to go over family history... I am going to ask if they can use their doppler though.
> 
> When I tested out the trigger I tested daily, then waited like 3 days and tested again. I think it was gone at 5-6DPO... then I got my BFP at 9DPO... which is still REALLY early! FX for you this time! How many DPO are you now?


well, what do you think? I took trigger saturday at 5pm, so do you think Sunday was O day or Monday?


----------



## grace10209

pb, were your numbers 352 and then the next day they were 587? 
if yes that is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!


----------



## bluckycharmed

could have been sunday... but its hard to tell. Are u still temping? that is how I knew when I o'd


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Nope they said that I don't need anymore blood work. Yay. First sonogram is December 17th at 9am. Ugh. This cramping is freaking me out. The doc told me not to worry about it unless there is blood. But it just freaks me out. I mean my numbers wouldn't be rising if anything was wrong, right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Monday they were 352, and yesterday was 587


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Monday they were 352, and yesterday was 587


thats perfect pb!! YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, No I stopped temping, I thought seeing I was being monitored with US and stuff that I could skip it and that it was only adding stress. lol

I am hoping by Friday (6 days past trigger) or sunday (8 days past) that it will be negative. Then i'll wait til next week Wed/Thur to start testing again...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Could there be anything wrong if my numbers are doubling?


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB.... STOP WORRYING!!! You will cause stress to your lil poppy seed and that wont be good! There is NOTHING wrong with cramping! NOTHING!!! In the first few weeks your uterus will double in size, if not grow more, and its not going to feel great.... Youre fine... relax... and enjoy the last little bit of decent sleep you are going to get for a LONGGGG time!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

If you see blood, THEN you can worry. If you dont, then KNOCK IT OFF! Lol jk... but seriously... dont worry


----------



## grace10209

I agree with Blucky, your numbers are perfect, you are not bleeding! so relax and enjoy this. There is NO sense in stressing unless you have a REASON. You have no reason so please - relax, for your little one. 
be happy and thankful! you are preggo with a healthy little bean! YAY


----------



## grace10209

And, even if you have bleeding, it doesn't necessarily mean its BAD. Many women bleed during 1st trimester and end up having healthy babies too. 

MOre importantly. dont worry! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank y'all. Y'all are so sweet :) I feel better now.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have 3 people going with me to my first sonogram. Lol. I will probably cry when I see it


----------



## grace10209

OMG that is awesome! pb, I am so so happy for you and Im glad you are finally feeling better and trying to relax. I can't even imagine what it feels like to be where you are at.
I am sure that I will need YOU to remind me to relax when my time comes.

Last time, my beta went from 168 on a Monday, recheck was thursday and it was only 235, so it was clear right away that something wasn't ok. But you are PERFECT! your numbers are good and strong and Im so thrilled for you. I can't wait to get there myself and Im truly praying that next week I will get my bfp and it will be my forever baby this time! I would love to be able to go through this experience with you all. I mean I am going through it but I would love to also be pregnant while you guys are! 


please god, please please god.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope you get pregnant this time. What dpo were you when you got those numbers?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will be praying for you.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I hope you get pregnant this time. What dpo were you when you got those numbers?


I was 13dpo when I got the 168 and 16dpo when I got 235, it should have been over 400 by then...


----------



## grace10209

thank you pb. Its funny because here i am telling you not to worry and im starting to stress/worry and obsess myself over here! LOL

I just hate not knowing, i am in limbo right now and have no way to know if we got pregnant this time or not. I wont even MAYBE know anything until next week on Wed/Thursday. LMFAO :wacko::wacko: 

I just need to remind myself that I NEED to take it one slow step at a time
1) get ovidrel out of my system and get negative
2) get bfp [-o&lt;
3) first blood draw
4) 2nd blood draw doubles correctly [-o&lt;
5) US to show baby is infact in my uterus! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

It kind of stinks that i get these wierd pulls/twinges in my ovaries/uterus and I had them last month too, so clearly they dont mean anything! they just make me more crazy! 

too funny as I haven't even hit step one yet! :haha:


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Blucky Charmed - How exciting for you. I thought your story about how they were moving is just amazing I actually started crying.

PB - Your numbers sound great!! So happy for you as well. 

Grace 10209 - How are you doing with the two week wait? I am now 6 DPT, I want to test next Wednesday Dec 5th but I am so scared of disappointment, don't know if I should wait til next Friday. I will say that starting today I feel discomfort not really cramps in my lower abdomen don't know if it is just side effects from the Ovidrel.

Hopin4abump - How did you make out at your appointment?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grneydmassgal said:


> Blucky Charmed - How exciting for you. I thought your story about how they were moving is just amazing I actually started crying.
> 
> PB - Your numbers sound great!! So happy for you as well.
> 
> Grace 10209 - How are you doing with the two week wait? I am now 6 DPT, I want to test next Wednesday Dec 5th but I am so scared of disappointment, don't know if I should wait til next Friday. I will say that starting today I feel discomfort not really cramps in my lower abdomen don't know if it is just side effects from the Ovidrel.
> 
> Hopin4abump - How did you make out at your appointment?

Thanks for asking, Grneyd -- my doc said i def ovulated. i'll be testing Sunday, 9DPO. but i'm pretty sure AF is on her way. bb's are very tender, which is typical for me before she shows up.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Will I be able too see the heart beat at 7 weeks and 3 days?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes PB


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I cramped/had twinges during my 2ww. Your gonna get your BFP this time and your gonna have a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay. Yay. I can't wait for my sonogram.


----------



## grace10209

Thank you pb. it helps and means a lot. and I can't wait for your U/S either! you are going to have to come and post your pic of your little one! YAY!

Blucky, how did it go with your OB? I still can't believe you are already graduated to an OB??!?!?!

Hopin, good luck testing !! thats awesome that sunday is 9dpo already! YAY!!!!
I hope you get your bfp!

where's dope? :shrug:

I know she said she wasn't doing clomid this cycle, watch she's gonna get her bfp this cycle cuz she's not trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that would be awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi girls! Another busy day! So I was at the OB for 2 hours!! :wacko: I didnt get to hear the heartbeat though, she said at my next appt on Dec 17 I will get another scan and get to hear the heartbeat. Today they took blood, urine sample, and asked a million and one questions... Got a lot of info on things like cord blood, diff types of delivery methods, birth plans, classes, etc. It was EXHAUSTING... and my poor DH sat beside me the whole time and tried to pretend to be entertained, but it was even boring for me haha. Originally I think they said that I would only get a few scans between now and delivery, but they said that I will get one every 4 weeks to make sure that my babies stay within 25% of each other growth wise. I was like YEA!! I already booked my anatomy scan for march, but she said that I would know the sexes well before then (whew!!) They also broke down all of my prenatal care and delivery expenses into a monthly bill so I will have everything paid off bu August, which is pretty sweet. My official due date is June 26, which I had planned on anyway. She said that MOST of the twins in their practice deliver between 38-39 weeks and they take extra precaution to make sure they can bake a little longer, which I was glad to hear! So overall a very informative meeting ! Cant wait for my next scan!


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey ladies... so just read through all I have missed. 

I really can't remember everything...
Grace from what I have read the most common ovulation time is 36 hrs after trigger... I use that when figuring out my dpo... 

So I had hsg test today... I had minor cramping but otherwise easier than I thought... my left tube is completely blocked... but all of my follies have been from right ovary so I don't think that's been a prob at this point... I have make a follow up apt and talkt to dr and go from there... 

I'm so glad to hear your all doing well...


----------



## grace10209

Thanks dope! I'm glad you made it through HSG! See not as bad as most fear! i'm curious what your docs "next plan" will be.

Blucky, very exciting !! Yay ;)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had the worse dream ever last night. I woke up crying my eyes out. The dream was about me going to my first sonogram, and the baby didn't have a heart beat. Omg. :( that dream ruined my day.


----------



## grace10209

Ughhh sorry pb, I think that's all of ours worst nightmare!! This process is so delicate! 

:( 

You will have a healthy little one, believe that :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I need to stop reading stuff online.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And me and my husband aren't doing to we'll. all we have been doing is fighting. We have barley talked in the past week, and when we do talk were fighting. I don't if he is stressed out about me being pregnant or what. But he has been a F'n ASS the pass week or so. I'm getting tired of it


----------



## grace10209

Yes definitly stop reading on line. I do it too, searching for hopeful stories and then I come across a bad one or two and it totally stresses me. The hard thing is that nothing is ever certain, bad things can happen anytime. during preg, right after birth, 1st year, 2nd yr, etc. You just never know. So all you really can do is ENJOY the day and be thankful for the blessing that you have while you have it. DO NOT STRESS until you have a reason to.

I know = easier said that done, but im good at giving advice, just not taking it. lol

Im sorry about your DH. Maybe he's just stressed because now you actually ARE having a baby - whereas before you were just trying, so now its real and maybe that scares him.
Did you say that he has other kids? i can't remember.

then again, he could be moody for something that has absoultely nothing to do with you, it could be work, a friend, family, you never know.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yeah he has two other kids. But he doesn't see them cause the baby mamma's ran off to another state. And he has a court order saying he can see his daughter every Thursday and that he has her every other weekend. And every other summer. But he hasn't gotten to see his daughter in over 5 years. I think it's messed up. Women shouldn't be able to do that anyways, I think he is stressed out about me being pregnant. But there Is no need for him to be a total ass too me for no reason. Last night he kept slamming the bathroom door open on me, cause he was mad that I shut the door. Like wtf? Why would he get mad bc I shut the door. So now my wrist is all bruised up because he kept slamming the door open and hitting my wrist. And he was calling me all sorts of names last night. I'm getting really fed up with his attitude. He blows up about every little thing. I'm sure y'all didn't want to hear about it, but I needed to vent. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yeah he has two other kids. But he doesn't see them cause the baby mamma's ran off to another state. And he has a court order saying he can see his daughter every Thursday and that he has her every other weekend. And every other summer. But he hasn't gotten to see his daughter in over 5 years. I think it's messed up. Women shouldn't be able to do that anyways, I think he is stressed out about me being pregnant. But there Is no need for him to be a total ass too me for no reason. Last night he kept slamming the bathroom door open on me, cause he was mad that I shut the door. Like wtf? Why would he get mad bc I shut the door. So now my wrist is all bruised up because he kept slamming the door open and hitting my wrist. And he was calling me all sorts of names last night. I'm getting really fed up with his attitude. He blows up about every little thing. I'm sure y'all didn't want to hear about it, but I needed to vent. Lol.

First, I need to say that you can always vent here. That is what we are here for :hugs:, Secondly, Im sorry that he is being such a jerk. What names was he calling you and why? were you guys fighting and he was calling you names during the fight? or was he just doing it completely out of nowhere? 

My DH can be REALLY mean at times but its few and far between. 

Its also odd the story about his ex and his two kids, IF he has a court order that he is to see his daughter every thursday and every other weekend, then why on earth isn't he? I mean, if she took the girl away - he should have called the police and they would have FORCED her to bring her back. A court order is solid so if he wanted to see her, he could have made it happen (because he has that order). Maybe thats it, maybe he's feel guilty that he never did anything or called police about seeing his daughter and now he's feels guilty that he is having another child? 

I dont know, im just grasping at straws here, but it kinda makes sense, guilt would make me stressed and moody.

But im sorry, he should know better. you are NEWLY pregnant and the first trimester is so delicate, he should be doing everything possible to keep you CALM and happy. 

But, IF he is going to be a jerk, then fine, let him, decide that you are NOT GOING TO ALLOW HIM to mess up this pregnancy for you. let him be a jerk, thats fine. but dont let it get you down. whats most important now is you and that little one. 

I hope none of this sounds cross, im really trying to support you.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He tried to see her, they said he would have to hire a lawyer and take her back too court. Trust me he has called a ton of places trying to find his daughter and too try too see her, and everyone says that he needs to hire a lawyer and that he can't do anything. And also if he hired a lawyer, he would need to know her address, and he cant find Her. he Called, facebooked, emailed her family, and no one will reply too him. Anyways, he got mad about something and he called me a "bitch ass hoe." For no reason. I was playing around with him and he took it seriously and said your a "bitch ass hoe."


----------



## grace10209

yikes! sorry he called you that. clearly he is stressed about something, im not excusing his behavior.

i dont understand the thing about his daughter, if he has a court order for visitation and she violates the court order all he has to do is call police. He does not need a lawyer if he already has the court order in place. if she "took" the daughter then that is against the law and kidnapping. She can't just TAKE the daughter out of town/state if he is the father and has a court order for visitation.
That would be illegal and an arrest warrant would be made for her.

anyway, maybe he's feeling guilty about the daughter thing, or maybe he's stressing about work or something. 

either way, im sorry he's being a jerk to you. right now, its the last thing you need. 
does he "get" how fragile 1st tri is?? can you talk to him? 
Maybe if you calmly talked to him and said look " I can't be stressed out or upset now, im pregnant" then maybe he would realize what he's doing and maybe take his frustrations out on someoen else. ??

is this normal behavior for him or is it completely out of character? OR, do you think maybe you were being bitchy and he just responded to you? when we are pregnant our hormones are wild so maybe you were short with him first?


----------



## Grneydmassgal

I am feeling very confused today, it is now 7 days since I took the trigger shot for the first time. I don't know if I should be using cheap HPT's to see if the HCG is leaving my system or just wait until Dec 7th when I go to have my blood work done. I can say that since yesterday I have been feeling like a pulling and twinges in my lower stomach, I don't know if that is the HCG still in my system and it's a side effect or if it is possibly an early sign. One side of me says wait until Dec 7th and the other side says no take an HPT Dec 5th. I just don't want to get my hopes up. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grace10209

I'm testing out the trigger using wondfos. You might want to test it out, if today is 7 days after you can start testing, if you get a bfp today then it's still the trigger but if u test again tomorrow and next day the line will start to get lighter and lighter .
Of course if you test and each day the line gets darker - instead of lighter / then u know its bfp!

Unfortunately the trigger mimics pregnancy hormone, I had twinges and pulling, and cramps last month and completely convinced myself I was preg, then I got bfn and my RE said there's no way to know if the preg symptoms u feel are "real" or if they r from trigger, no way until you get blood test or bfp after testing out trigger I mean.

When did you take shot? I did mine last sat, my tests are fading and I hope by Sunday they'll be negative.

Good luck! I hope u get ur bfp!

How many days past trigger will dec 5 be ?


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> I'm testing out the trigger using wondfos. You might want to test it out, if today is 7 days after you can start testing, if you get a bfp today then it's still the trigger but if u test again tomorrow and next day the line will start to get lighter and lighter .
> Of course if you test and each day the line gets darker - instead of lighter / then u know its bfp!
> 
> Unfortunately the trigger mimics pregnancy hormone, I had twinges and pulling, and cramps last month and completely convinced myself I was preg, then I got bfn and my RE said there's no way to know if the preg symptoms u feel are "real" or if they r from trigger, no way until you get blood test or bfp after testing out trigger I mean.
> 
> When did you take shot? I did mine last sat, my tests are fading and I hope by Sunday they'll be negative.
> 
> Good luck! I hope u get ur bfp!
> 
> How many days past trigger will dec 5 be ?

Thank you so much for reply. I did my trigger on Friday November 23rd, so Wednesday Dec 5th will be 12 days. Looks like I will get some tests to see if lines are getting lighter or darker.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Texas laws are messed up. And he has been a jerk like this before but not lately.


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> I'm testing out the trigger using wondfos. You might want to test it out, if today is 7 days after you can start testing, if you get a bfp today then it's still the trigger but if u test again tomorrow and next day the line will start to get lighter and lighter .
> Of course if you test and each day the line gets darker - instead of lighter / then u know its bfp!
> 
> Unfortunately the trigger mimics pregnancy hormone, I had twinges and pulling, and cramps last month and completely convinced myself I was preg, then I got bfn and my RE said there's no way to know if the preg symptoms u feel are "real" or if they r from trigger, no way until you get blood test or bfp after testing out trigger I mean.
> 
> When did you take shot? I did mine last sat, my tests are fading and I hope by Sunday they'll be negative.
> 
> Good luck! I hope u get ur bfp!
> 
> How many days past trigger will dec 5 be ?
> 
> Thank you so much for reply. I did my trigger on Friday November 23rd, so Wednesday Dec 5th will be 12 days. Looks like I will get some tests to see if lines are getting lighter or darker.Click to expand...

You are welcome! And I'm one day behind you! Praying for both of us! Goodluck!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Texas laws are messed up. And he has been a jerk like this before but not lately.

I'm sorry about your DH, hopefully he'll snap out of it soon


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi girls. Hope all is well. I am about to post bump pics! feeling pretty chunky today haha


----------



## bluckycharmed

I guess wearing black is no longer slimming.... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10.5weeks1.jpeg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









10.5weeks2.jpeg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grace10209

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo:

You look so fabulous! Look at those TWO babies! ughhhhh
such a beautiful momma, you look great~!

how are you feeling????

Im busting at the seems in this torturous waiting period so please allow me to live vicariously through you! tell me everything!


----------



## bluckycharmed

You dont wanna live vicariously through me! Here is a summary of my week:

I was sick with an upper resp infection from Sat-Wednesday, then Thursday night I did something to my back that was EXCRUCIATING-ly painful and I have just been laid up in my recliner. It feels a little better today...I don't know if I have a slipped/herniated disc or what, but whatever it is I am pretty sure it is pinching a nerve... the weird thing is when I wake up after lying down all night... I feel much better... but the more I walk throughout the day, even if it is just up and down to go to the bathroom, the worse it hurts. Every time I take a step with my left foot its unbelievably painful. Anyways, I don't really see a point in going to a chiro bc I cant have xrays done anyway, and my OB said to just alternate ice and heat for the pain, and to take Tylenol. 

On a better note, DH and I :sex: last night for just the 3rd time since we conceived our twins... he is still so scared he is going to hurt me and the babies but I was NOT taking NO for an answer last night! Back pain and all... Lol sorry if TMI! Afterwards I was laying still and trying REALLY hard to see if I could feel the babies bc I am sure they were moving around... but I still cant feel them... even though I am sure they are both a lil more than an inch by now, I guess bc they are in so much fluid that they are cushioned pretty good! People with singletons say they can feel them around 3 months so I am getting close and cant wait (I say that now, but will change my mind when they are kicking the *$%# out of my ribs/bladder). The app on my phone tells me by the end of this week (which is wednesday for me) that they will be the size of limes... I am guessing a tad smaller but still... they are already growing so fast!!


----------



## grace10209

Omg that's so awesome about their size - I'm sorry about your back, hopefully as your body adjusts to preg, the pain will go away, glad you got some bd'ing in!

Sorry you weren't feeling good this week, do you work full time? And go to school? What will u do when babies are born? Ahhhhh babies!!!!

When can u find out the sexes?

How many days after neg did you start testing again?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I only work 3-4 days a week... I dropped to pt when I went back to school... Left a job making 45k to go back to school bc I hate retail.... Even though that is where I am now :DOHH: I am in school full time but only have 3 weeks left... I'm not taking classes next semester bc I will be far too preg and if I go into preterm labor (heaven forbid) I will end up failing the classes and losing the $ spent on them... I'm done with prereqs after this semester anyway and I am on the waiting list for my prog I just have to wait to get in. 

Not sure when we will find out the sexes.... If I don't find out by my January scan I will book a private 4d gender scan to find out... Our anatomy scan is scheduled for march but the nurse thinks we will find out well before then. I'm gonna get my maternity shots done in march too I think. The sooner the better! I will be 12+ weeks at my next scan on dec 18... Wonder if I will be able to find out then? Ill have to google and see when the genitals develop!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I tested 2 days after mine went neg... Did yours go neg yet?


----------



## grace10209

No, not yet but close, I am hoping by tomorrow or monday- I plan to test once per day til neg and then wait 2-3 days and start again. 

I so want a preggo belly like yours! I KNOW it will happen for me, I am just not patient. remember what thats like? lol

you really look great! what is the program you are waiting to get into?
what will you do when babies are born. 

I work fulltime but will likely switch my hrs around, do like 10 hrs Monday and then 6a-12 the rest of week. and work about 5 hrs at home each week, so I can still do 40. Thank god I can work from home! I really dont want to do 40hrs of daycare each week.

I can't believe you are almost 2nd tri already! with TWO BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well keep in mind... Most women don't show this much this early.... But twins apparently are a diff story!! 

I'm waiting to get into the surgical technology program... I want to working in the operating room and I will be kinda like the doc/nurse assistant. I wanted to do nursing but the waiting list for that is over 3 years... And after I get this degree I can always go back and get the other. 

I dunno what I plan to do when the babies get here... If I can get into the program and startu classes in the fall I will go back to school then... If I have to wait til next year then I will just work some part time, but I plan to be home with the babies for a few months first. My DH makes good money so technically I don't have to work, I just know to be where I want to be in life and the level of comfort I want financially I will work.... I want to work anyway... Just minimal work right now and right after the babies. 

Once I get my degree I will work full time and my in laws will likely watch the kiddos... But I supposed we will cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Btw why do they have to use a prune for 10 weeks? Isn't there another fruit, like a fig, that is about the same?


----------



## grace10209

A surgical tech is a great job, if i could go back, i would do xray tech, in a heartbeat.

omg i like the prune! and you have two prunes!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Im gonna call monday and try to get an appt w a chiro i guess for my back...it always hurts much worse in the later part of the day. No matter how i sit or lay. I just am not sure what they can do since they cant do an xray. :shrug:


----------



## grace10209

I think that's a great idea, it could be a pulled muscle or spasm or something and they can "work it out" an help ease some pain... It's at least worth a try.


----------



## grace10209

How's everyone doing today?

Blucky, back any better?

Pb, I hope things with your DH are getting better, how r u feeling? 


Hopin, any updates?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He has been nice. My grandma past away last night. So these past few days have been tough on me. I spent time with her until 2am Saturday night and then went back to her house at 9am Saturday morning to see her before she passed. It really breaks my heart, but I know she isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

TMI, but I think I pulled a muscle by my butt crack. Or it's a nerve or something. It's hurting pretty bad. When I push too pee, it hurts my butt crack. Lol. It started hurting out of no where


----------



## grace10209

Omg pb I'm sooo sorry about your grandma, was she sick?:hugs:
Soo glad you got to be with her.

Weird about your butt crack? I wonder if its a hemorrhoid?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes her liver shut down. She was in and out of the hospital for the past 3 years and was put on hospice about 2 weeks ago. No I don't think so. It feels like a bone, muscles or nerve.


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB sorry about your Grandma :hugs: and your buttcrack .... 

My back is a lil better today... its actually at the base of my back/top of my butt crack that hurts... if I rest it always feels better, but mondays are my LONG day with school so I am dreading how I will feel around 2-3 tomorrow.

Hope yall are doing good :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's where mine hurts is right at the tip of my butt crack where my lower back is. Lol. And thank y'all. I know she isn't hurting anymore


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm trying not to read things online anymore, bc it is making me so scared.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How often did you get sonograms at your fertility doctor?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I got one Nov 2, 12, and 26. My next one is Dec 18 with my OB. I pushed for the second US, to verify the heartbeat of baby#2... I think normally I would have only gotten the 2. I am just happy that I get them every 4 weeks with my OB... if there was only one baby then I think I would have one much less frequently.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My first sonogram is December 17th :) I hope I get more than 2. I wonder how many babies are in there? I will know on my sonogram, right? And is the sonogram a vaginal sonogram or do they put it on your belly?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It will be vaginal. I still have not had one on my belly. When I go for my 12 week scan on Dec 18 I hope to have an external one. They will still be SO SMALL at your scan... it will be a 6 weeks scan for you PB?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Here is my 6 week scan... baby was only 2.4mm...There is NO WAY they could have seen that from the outside.
 



Attached Files:







sacA.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is it normal not to feel many pregnancy symptoms at 5 weeks? I've been a little more tired than usual, sore boobs, and cramps and twinges here an there, and a little bloated, peeing a little more, but that's it. I don't "feel" pregnant.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No It will be 7 weeks and 2 day sonogram


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And is that sonogram showing 1 or 2 babies. It looks like one too me.


----------



## bluckycharmed

That is just one of the babies. They were too small to get both of them in one shot. We couldnt get that until later on. I am almost 11 weeks, and I cant honestly say that I dont really "feel" pregnant yet. I mean yea I have a belly, but I still cant feel anything moving around. I had all those symptoms plus heartburn when I was 5ish weeks. I was lucky enough to not get morning sickness.... even now my #1 symptom is fatigue... I am always tired... I eat more, and I pee WAYY more.


----------



## bluckycharmed

at a 7 week scan your baby(ies) should have more of a profile, instead of looking like a blob like mine at 6 weeks. Then again, my last one, at 9, they both looked like little babies! and that is when we saw them wiggle... it was awesome.


----------



## grace10209

OMG blucky that post was funny! lol

I have a question for blucky, all.
Im testing out my trigger, today is 9dpt, and its still there. its faded but still there. 
Should I just KEEP testing daily until it either goes negative or gets darker? (please god).

I thought it would have been negative by now and then I was going to wait a couple days and start testing again, Wednesday will be 9dpo (if I O'd on Monday) took shot on Sat......... I dont know????

should I just keep testing daily? 


I wonder if the buttcrack pain thing is from pregnancy, it must be. I hope your butts feel better soon. :blush::haha: hehe. sounds funny. lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> That's where mine hurts is right at the tip of my butt crack where my lower back is. Lol. And thank y'all. I know she isn't hurting anymore



hha ha, i thought you meant your butt whole, thats why i said hemmorhoids? :dohh: what a dope! LMAO


----------



## grace10209

PB,
I hear you on stopping going online, its SO hard not to as you want to find women in similar situations so you can compare symtpoms and notes but thats where you will find the bad stories and it will just stress you for no reason. So try to stop. I have read that some women have NO symtpoms at all and have healthy babies. 

I think what Blucky is getting at that at your US they WILL be able to see if its ONE or TWO babies in there! they will be small but they will still be able to see if its more than one or not.

Im so excited for you pb. 

wholy moly that would be crazy if you had twins too!:happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace i think its odd that your tests are stil a faint positive...but some women dont lose the trigger til 12-13 dpo...if it were me i would just keep testing to see if it gets darker... Do u have a blood test scheduled? I hope this cycle is gonna give you your BFP!!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace i think its odd that your tests are stil a faint positive...but some women dont lose the trigger til 12-13 dpo...if it were me i would just keep testing to see if it gets darker... Do u have a blood test scheduled? I hope this cycle is gonna give you your BFP!!


Yes, bloodwork is next monday. so I will be 14dpo then. and 16dpt. 
That would really stink if the tests STAYED w/line and then it ended up i wasn't preg. :dohh: :wacko: 
I am "hoping" they just eventually start to get a teeny bit darker, I think by Wed 9dpo, *if *they start to get darker then that will be a good sign.........

I keep searching "testing out ovidrel trigger" and looking at people's pics.
HA HA HA :haha: and here i am telling pb to stay off the internet! LOL :dohh:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Wait so you're only 7DPO today? I must have read that wrong. It's still early then. You got time girl!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Wait so you're only 7DPO today? I must have read that wrong. It's still early then. You got time girl!


Yes today I am 9 days past trigger (Sat was shot) and 7dpo (If I O'd on that Monday after)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I haven't really had morning sickness either. There is sometimes that I get sick to my stomach for a min but that's it. No throwing up or nothing. I just feel normal. I feel like I did before I was pregnant, so it just freaks me out that I don't have many symptoms


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I really hope this is your month. When I took my test the first time I took ovidrel, it was out at 10past trigger. But I don't know if it was out any sooner either cause I only tested that day.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had another dream last night that I had a miscarriage. :( I worry about it daily so that's probably why. It's just that I tried so long to get my BFP and I don't want anything too go wrong. I keep telling myself that EVERYTHING is going to be alright, and then the stuff I read on the Internet pops in my head and then I start thinking negative again. Y'all probably think I'm crazy. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And I've been having white discharge.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I had lotiony cm for the first few weeks. From what I read its your body creating an acidic barrier to keep out bacteria and the natural way your body protects your pregnancy. It'll go away... For the most part.

I had those dreams early on as well... Just stay positive and practice deep breathing before bed to clear your head. You worry too much.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol I know i worry too much. I can't help it.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I had another dream last night that I had a miscarriage. :( I worry about it daily so that's probably why. It's just that I tried so long to get my BFP and I don't want anything too go wrong. I keep telling myself that EVERYTHING is going to be alright, and then the stuff I read on the Internet pops in my head and then I start thinking negative again. Y'all probably think I'm crazy. Lol.


I dont think your crazy - not at all. NOT AT ALL. I think you need to just have faith, and yes something "could" go wrong. Its a reality for all of us, AT ANY TIME during pregnancy. I mean anything can go wrong at any time if life, you just never know. I could drop dead right now while Im typing this. :dohh:BUT YOU CAN LIVE LIFE worrying about things. I think its best to be realistic but then be positive and be thankful for each day. 

Its very likely that you will have a perfect baby. Like the majority of women do. The chances are very very VERY low of bad things happening ................... when ttc and having a baby you NEED to know that things "can" go wrong, BUT you also need to know and 100% believe in your heart that YOU WILL BE A MOTHER, that YOU WILL HAVE A HEALTHY LITTLE BABY. So, even if, god forbid, something happens, it will be ok, and you will have a healthy little one. It 1000% is out of your control. 

Your tests are GOOD, your betas are GOOD, your doctor doesn't even need to see you again for several weeks! that means EVERYTHING IS JUST FINE> worrying does nothing, except stress you and the little one.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace. I know it's not in my control. That's what's so stressful about it. I read online that a lot of the miscarriage's that happen, happen before the women doesn't even know she is pregnant. But then I saw other women say it happened between 6-14 weeks. Ya that must mean that my doc thinks I'm going to have a healthy pregnancy since they don't want to bring me in sooner than 7 weeks. I even asked them if I can come in the day before I'm 7 weeks, bc they aren't open on Saturdays or Sundays, and the lady told me that they rather do the sonograms later.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Thank you grace. I know it's not in my control. That's what's so stressful about it. I read online that a lot of the miscarriage's that happen, happen before the women doesn't even know she is pregnant. But then I saw other women say it happened between 6-14 weeks. Ya that must mean that my doc thinks I'm going to have a healthy pregnancy since they don't want to bring me in sooner than 7 weeks. I even asked them if I can come in the day before I'm 7 weeks, bc they aren't open on Saturdays or Sundays, and the lady told me that they rather do the sonograms later.

yup you are in good shape, dont worry until you HAVE a reason. and right now, things are perfect! :thumbup::thumbup:
But please dont misunderstand me, I totally, 1000% get why you are worried, I will be too, I GUARANTEE you that I will be worried too, even though I know i shouldn't be. its just natural. We just need to TRY and not let it overcome us.
So, when i get my bfp, i'll need you to reassure me to please ok??? 

You are sooo lucky! you are pregnant and things are looking great! I can't wait to get there!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will for sure reassure you. :) I hope you get your BFP Monday!!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hello ladies just got caught up. Grace I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I will admit I caved and took a test yesterday which was 9 days past trigger it came back negative so hoping this just means trigger has left my system. I will test again Wednesday go for my blood test Friday.


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> Hello ladies just got caught up. Grace I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. I will admit I caved and took a test yesterday which was 9 days past trigger it came back negative so hoping this just means trigger has left my system. I will test again Wednesday go for my blood test Friday.

Hi there. thats right, i forgot you are ONE day ahead of me! I hope we both get our bfps!!! :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I will for sure reassure you. :) I hope you get your BFP Monday!!!!!! Yay!!!

Thank you pb, on both. Im definitly going to need you to do that for me. I know myself and Im sure i'll be WAY worse then you are. Its very easy to "give" the right advice, but very hard to take it for yourself. :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

We just booked our dogs knee surgery. Monday the 10th, same day as my blood test. :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

Preg test is negative tonight, yay!

So now my question is when do I start testing again? After seeing that stark white test now I'm Scared.....wed is 9dpo, thrs 10, fri 11dpo, etc.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace u need to test out your trigger with fmu. Evening urine is too diluted. Just my 2 cents


----------



## grace10209

But isn't negative? Negative ? :shrug:

I can test again in am...... So are you saying if toniht was neg and tomorrow is positive - then it's still trigger? I thought once u get negative u r good, I didn't know time of day mattered?


----------



## bluckycharmed

How long did u hold it and abstain from fluids before u tested? The more diluted your urine is the higher the chance of a false neg. u could still have a very low trace amount of the trigger that would have been missed, but maybe not. I would test in the am just to double check.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> How long did u hold it and abstain from fluids before u tested? The more diluted your urine is the higher the chance of a false neg. u could still have a very low trace amount of the trigger that would have been missed, but maybe not. I would test in the am just to double check.

Ok and if am has any trace then u would say that's still trigger?


----------



## grace10209

I wish I had known that or I wouldn't have test tonight!?:dohh:

I just looked at tonight's test again and now there's a faint faint line


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dont worry Grace, if it was a false neg it will go neg for real soon... the positive right after!! Sorry I wasnt trying to bum you out... I just know that when I was testing it out I read that fmu was always better :shrug:

I am soooo glad that I only have this week, next week, and the following monday left of class. I am beyond worn out and finding it so hard to get any motivation for studying. Although I do currently have 2 As and a B :)

Hope yall had a decent Monday! I am thrilled that DH and I are off the next 2 days and get to spend some QT together!


----------



## grace10209

Hey all

Blucky, thats awesome you have 2 A's and a B. woohoo. and thats also great that you guys have the next two days off to spend together. 

I tested again this morning and the line was there, faint but there. I guess I'll just keep testing every morning and see what happens. Im starting to get nervous, anxious and scared. I wish I wasn't........I CAN give advise easily as you have all seen but when it comes to myself, im aweful. I feel like crying. Im feeling very emotional and afraid im not going to get bfp this time. Its silly. I KNOW that i will have a healthy baby, I KNOW i will become a mother, so why do I allow myself to freak out and worry? OY! :dohh:

DH is already saying that if we dont get bfp this time then next month we are doing things "his way" - versus "my way" which is we bd when follies are big enough and we trigger, my guess is he's going to want to bd every single freaking day of the month! :dohh: lol :wacko:

We said 3 tries with clomid and then we move on to iui, so i guess its only fair we did 2 tries my way so its only fair we do the last one his way.

I wish i wasn't already thinking this way. MY GOD what is wrong with me today? Im so emotional? help ladies! :cry:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

*Grace--* Good morning -- I'm sorry you are feeling the way you are, but try not to freak out. I know it's not easy. I've been researching and looking into IUI as well, if Clomid doesn't work for us. Just try to stay calm and wait and see. When do you go for your blood test?


----------



## grace10209

Hopin4ABump said:


> *Grace--* Good morning -- I'm sorry you are feeling the way you are, but try not to freak out. I know it's not easy. I've been researching and looking into IUI as well, if Clomid doesn't work for us. Just try to stay calm and wait and see. When do you go for your blood test?

Blood test is Monday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, I know it's stressful, but you just gotta stay postive and I know that you WILL get your BFP. I honestly didn't think I was pregnant, and its still hard to believe cause I don't feel pregnant at ALL. If it wasn't for my missed period, and positive pregnancy test there would be know way that I thought I was pregnant. It still worries me. But we just HAVE too stay positive. Hopin I got pregnant with my first iui, I tried clomid/ovidrel/timed intercourse for two months, and then did iui last month and it worked ;) anyways, today we are laying my grandma too rest. It's going to be a very emotional day. Last night was her viewing, and it was very emotional also.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace, I know it's stressful, but you just gotta stay postive and I know that you WILL get your BFP. I honestly didn't think I was pregnant, and its still hard to believe cause I don't feel pregnant at ALL. If it wasn't for my missed period, and positive pregnancy test there would be know way that I thought I was pregnant. It still worries me. But we just HAVE too stay positive. Hopin I got pregnant with my first iui, I tried clomid/ovidrel/timed intercourse for two months, and then did iui last month and it worked ;) anyways, today we are laying my grandma too rest. It's going to be a very emotional day. Last night was her viewing, and it was very emotional also.

Oh pb, :hugs: I am so sorry again about your grandma. I'll say a prayer for you this evening. and thank you, for the support. I needed it.


----------



## Quindalyn

I am in need of some help- I am taking my first Ovidrel injection on Friday and am wondering how long I should wait to test?


----------



## dopeyz414

Ok.... so I've missed a lot...
Pb- so sorry about your grandmother! Stop stressing! Everthing will be fine and so enough you will be holding your little one!

Bluckey- you look awesome!! I would love to be that big with twins!!! I'm so glad your feeling well!!

Grace- good luck with dh's plan... have some fun!!

Afm- I met with my RE yesterday... she looked at test results and my right side looks fine, my left side looks to be completely blocked although she said she can't confirm 100% either way because there is no sign of it... she said usually you can see where dye goes into tube and stops but there isn't even that.
Anyways we need to do bf seman analysis this week then based on that I'm moving on to iui... because I don't ovulate on my own, once sa is done they will do baseline us and if it looks ok she will just start me on meds and we can jump right in! Watch this will be the one time I ovulate on my own and will have to wait 2 weeks!

But have to say I'm feeling optimistic. 

Gl grace and hopin... I hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Quindalyn- I waited 16 days... but some test out trigger (take a hpt everyday til neg) then wait a day or 2 and start testing every few days. Really your preferance. I have seeing all the bfn's so I wait til missed af...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank y'all. Dopey I try not to stress but I just don't have pregnancy symptoms as it makes me worried.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Quin, I didn't test until I missed my period. But some test out the tigger.


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Ok.... so I've missed a lot...
> Pb- so sorry about your grandmother! Stop stressing! Everthing will be fine and so enough you will be holding your little one!
> 
> Bluckey- you look awesome!! I would love to be that big with twins!!! I'm so glad your feeling well!!
> 
> Grace- good luck with dh's plan... have some fun!!
> 
> Afm- I met with my RE yesterday... she looked at test results and my right side looks fine, my left side looks to be completely blocked although she said she can't confirm 100% either way because there is no sign of it... she said usually you can see where dye goes into tube and stops but there isn't even that.
> Anyways we need to do bf seman analysis this week then based on that I'm moving on to iui... because I don't ovulate on my own, once sa is done they will do baseline us and if it looks ok she will just start me on meds and we can jump right in! Watch this will be the one time I ovulate on my own and will have to wait 2 weeks!
> 
> But have to say I'm feeling optimistic.
> 
> Gl grace and hopin... I hope you get your bfp!!

Dope, Im SO GLAD you are feeling optimistic! yay! thats what you need! it helps, mind over matter!. THe iui sounds awesome. I wish my DH would do it but he said "IF" bfn this time he wants to try "his way" once and THEN we can try iui. OY:dohh:
Oh well, i will do whatever, Im praying god will have blessed me with my little rainbow and I'll find out for sure Monday morning. or if AF comes sooner. we will see.
testing again in the morning but thats not really getting me anywhere. :shrug:

quin,
im testing out trigger, its tough, mine isn't going negative, i would wait til af is due and then test if she doesn't come. 
Blucky tested out trigger, pb didn't. and they are both pregnant now!


----------



## grace10209

Morning everyone, 

how is everyone doing? 

pb, how are you feeling? i was thinking of you yesterday.

Blucky, how are those babies cooking? 

Dope, glad to see you are back and feeling positive!! 

AFM, test was finally negative today, and im 9dpo. SO I think i'll wait til Fri/Sat to test again, then i'll be 11/12 dpo. Not sure. :shrug: Im feeling scared to test, seeing the negative was scary....... you guys know what i mean. OY.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I'm okay. I'm ready for my sonogram. Lol. This wait is horrible. My husband tried talking to my belly the other day. He knows the baby can't even hear anything, but it was cute. Lol. He is taking off of work to go to my sonogram.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My baby is due around my moms birthday, if I don't go into labor by myself and I have to get induced, I'm going to ask if they can induce me on my moms birthday. She would love that. It's going to be my parents first grand baby so their excited :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Morning grace! Glad it was neg today, and I have my fingers crossed its positive this weekend (or whenever u test)!! 

The babies are sucking me dry.... I guess bc they are getting bigger and growing that they are absorbing more nutrients.... And I'm absolutely drained. Being preggo is nothing like I had imagined. I thought I had until later in my pregnancy to sleep decent, but I have actually been not sleeping well at all for a few weeks now and don't see it getting any better.
My back was in a bad way yesterday too... I think I overdid it.... I'm thinking it is the sciatic nerve and that I will just have to suck it up throughout my pregnancy :shrug: ill ask the doctor about it on the 18th. 

Hope y'all have a lovely Wednesday!


----------



## bluckycharmed

A lime.... Eek no wonder I feel so big.... 2 limes :wacko:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Less than 2 weeks til ur scan PB, and I would hope your hubby takes off for it! 

I feel lucky that my DH has gone to each and every appt with me... Even the long and draining one last week. He has a flexible-ish job and if he's gone more than an hour he just works a little later, even though he's salary. 

My DH is gonna be such a good daddy :)

PB... Do you not want your first scan to be a moment that just you and your DH share together? We took his mom to our second, but wanted that private moment for the first time to just be us.... ESP since there could have been issues :shrug:....

My next scan is the day after yours so I hope yours hurries up!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's crazy how fast babies grow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I want my mom to go. "IF", god forbid there isn't, there is a problem, my mom is better at comforting me, my husband wouldn't be very supportive "IF" something went wrong. He wouldn't understand


----------



## bluckycharmed

That's kinda sad he wouldn't be very supportive.... Whether or not he understands is irrelevant....Not good for future issues. :nope:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I hope everything will be just fine at my sonogram. Ugh.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm sure it will be. Stay positive.


----------



## grace10209

Hi Guys

Blucky
WOW 2 limes?!?!?!??!?!?!?! how wonderful! I want some freakin limes too! ha ha - so pregnancy is draining huh blucky? Oh i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have two little beans in me. Or just one is fine too. :)

pb, I hope everything goes just fine at your sonogram, im sure it will. 

I am praying praying praying I get my bfp on Monday!! OMG. I dont know when to test, Im truly terrified of getting negatives, even though im finding TONS of women online that get bfn on 11,12,13dpo EVEN 14dpo OR bfn on the day AF was due, but then a few days later got bfp. Soooooooooooo, maybe even if i do get bfn - it doesnt mean im 100% out til AF comes.
I dont know. Im scared and anxious. When should I test ladies? :dohh: :wacko:

Today is 9dpo, Friday is 11dpo, Sat 12, Sun 13, Mon 14 and blood test? lol
should I just test everyday starting friday. What would you do? 
lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Omg I hope everything will be just fine at my sonogram. Ugh.


pb, I can't imagine what this long wait must be like. I know its tough and nerve wracking. but you gotta remember, your numbers are looking really good, so the chances that something is wrong are so so so so SO small. Usually the betas will show if something has the potential to be "off".
so think positive. Im glad that your mom is going, if your DH wont be supportive if something goes wrong. 

12 days!!!!!!!! not too bad, it will go by quickly! yay

when did you test? lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Grace -- if you don't want to see a negative, don't test today. I would say 11dpo is when you could possibly get a +, depending on when implantation occurs. According to stats I've read though, a lot of people don't get them until 12,13 or 14 DPO. It just all depends!!! I do think 9 DPO is a little too early though :)

PB - I'm sure everything is A ok :) :) :) embrace the pregnancy and be happy as much as you can, try not to worry, it will only keep you running in circules

Blucky - I'm sure you are having issues sleeping, i cannot IMAGINE being pregnant with Twins!!! when i was pregnant with my DS I had a hard enough time sleeping. Have you tried a pregnancy pillow?

hope all of you ladies are well.


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
thanks hopin, i only tested today at 9dpo because i was testing out the trigger, today was the first day it was gone.

I just found this post by a mom that was pregnant, made me feel better, buts crazy how you just never know! :dohh:
_
"When I got pregnant with DD this is how my tests went":

2 days before AF BFN

BFN AF's due date

BFN day after expecting AF

BFP 3 days late, with late evening testing. Almost threw the test away, but when I picked it up after washing my hands I saw a faint line._


Maybe I'll start on friday, 11dpo, but i'll try not to be sad if its bfn :haha:, as it could still be too early. LOL :dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I tested the day after my missed period.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank y'all. I know I just can't stop worrying. I try not too. 12 days isn't that long, but its going to feel like a life time. Lol. I probably won't be able to sleep the night before my sonogram. Lol.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Grace I am right there with you, I go on Friday for my Blood Work so I am just going to wait it out. Last test I took was on Monday 10 Days past trigger and it was negative.

Pitbull Mommy everything will be fine cannot wait to hear how your Sonogram goes.

Blucky how exciting for you, like Hopin4abump said try one of those Pregnancy pillows my friends have said they are a lifesaver.


----------



## grace10209

Grney - good luck on friday, fingers crossed. When did you bd around trigger? 

we triggered sat, and we bd'd sat/sun and mon. I hope that was enough........


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> Grney - good luck on friday, fingers crossed. When did you bd around trigger?
> 
> we triggered sat, and we bd'd sat/sun and mon. I hope that was enough........

We Bd Fri, Sat & Sunday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope y'all get y'all's BFP's!!!!! Yay!!! :) I've been crampy today, and very tired. I took a 3 hour nap and I'm still tired. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, your so tired cause your LO is growing perfectly each day, your body is busy nourishing and growing them exactly on schedule :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

God I hope so :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good morning ladies :) I think my tastes buds are messed up. My coffee tastes like hair spray. I can't even drink it. And yesterday it just tasted horrible too me and I couldn't drink it either. I thought maybe McDonald's messed it up yesterday, but now I'm thinking its my tastes buds cause it tastes awful today too. Lol. I hope y'all have a good day!


----------



## grace10209

Morning ladies!!! 

How is everyone doing?? Im doing well. Nervous for this weekend and Monday........still not sure when Im going to put my Big Girl Pants on and brave testing. lol 

Hope PB and Blucky are doing well! tell me how you are feeling! xoxoxo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm doing good other than not being able to drink my coffee cause it tastes like hair spray. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And last night when I ate dinner, I couldn't even finish it cause it tasted so nasty too me.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?? Im doing well. Nervous for this weekend and Monday........still not sure when Im going to put my Big Girl Pants on and brave testing. lol
> 
> Hope PB and Blucky are doing well! tell me how you are feeling! xoxoxo

Doing well just getting very anxious for tomorrow to come, I'm doing a half day at work so I can go and have the blood test late morning/early afternoon.

PB although having things taste gross that is a good sign your pregnancy is going along well the way it should. Hope you day has gotten better.


----------



## grace10209

Grney
are you NOT going to test before the blood test? I dont think I'll be able to do that. 
I pray you get bfp tomorrow. will they call you tomorrow?

STRANGELY FOR ME
I am already planning on "hoping to" do an iui next cycle. I spend my lunch break researching and gathering information and questions to ask my RE. Its strange because now that I am planning on doing iui next month - i am no longer (at least for right now) stressing about getting a bfn on Monday. 
What I "proposed" to my DH last night was this.............we still do next cycle "his way" meaning we bd 10000 times :dohh: but then we ALSO do the iui, that way we can do "his way" *and* we can also do iui so our chances will be even that much better! :happydance: 
He said he would think about it :winkwink:
Anyway, instead of being anxious and scared for monday, im NOW excited to start this next cycle as we will be putting 100000% into it! 

am i insane people? :wacko:


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> Grney
> are you NOT going to test before the blood test? I dont think I'll be able to do that.
> I pray you get bfp tomorrow. will they call you tomorrow?
> 
> STRANGELY FOR ME
> I am already planning on "hoping to" do an iui next cycle. I spend my lunch break researching and gathering information and questions to ask my RE. Its strange because now that I am planning on doing iui next month - i am no longer (at least for right now) stressing about getting a bfn on Monday.
> What I "proposed" to my DH last night was this.............we still do next cycle "his way" meaning we bd 10000 times :dohh: but then we ALSO do the iui, that way we can do "his way" *and* we can also do iui so our chances will be even that much better! :happydance:
> He said he would think about it :winkwink:
> Anyway, instead of being anxious and scared for monday, im NOW excited to start this next cycle as we will be putting 100000% into it!
> 
> am i insane people? :wacko:

Yes I have decided not to test before the blood test, I have seen where people have gotten a BFN and then go for Blood Test and find out they are pregnant, so I figure just wait it out. I am hoping I get the call tomorrow to let me know how the blood test went. Trust me it's so hard to resist the urge to test.

If this does not work we start with IUI next month as well.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, although it is good you have a positive outlook on this cycle don't give up hope for this one yet! But glad you have a "plan B" (or C, D, E etc) just in case! 


PB you're already having food adversions! I had only one and it was dark meat chicken... I still want nothing to do with it !

Grneyd I hope you get some awesome news!!! 

As for me... I'm still feeling blah. This is tough... Being pregnant is not at all what I had anticipated, but I know in the end when I meet my nuggets it will all be worth it!! 

I really hope at my scan that I can tell the sex... I've been doing a lot of research online and it looks like if I have a good u/s tech that I should be able to tell! I will be 12w6d at my scan!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace, although it is good you have a positive outlook on this cycle don't give up hope for this one yet! But glad you have a "plan B" (or C, D, E etc) just in case!
> 
> 
> PB you're already having food adversions! I had only one and it was dark meat chicken... I still want nothing to do with it !
> 
> Grneyd I hope you get some awesome news!!!
> 
> As for me... I'm still feeling blah. This is tough... Being pregnant is not at all what I had anticipated, but I know in the end when I meet my nuggets it will all be worth it!!
> 
> I really hope at my scan that I can tell the sex... I've been doing a lot of research online and it looks like if I have a good u/s tech that I should be able to tell! I will be 12w6d at my scan!


That will be awesome Blucky! when is it again? Dec 17th? I think yours and pb's are right around the same time.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky- Well Im still going to drink coffee unless it keeps tasting like hair spray. Lol. And last night the food was very appetizing but it just tasted really nasty to me. I figured it was just my cooking last night, but my hubby said it tasted good too him. So I know it's got to be my taste buds. Can you find out the sex at almost 13 weeks? I thought you had to be 20 weeks to find out. I'm still very crampy today. And tired. 
Grace- don't give up hope for this month yet, but it is good your thinking of another way just incase it doesn't happen. I would wait until you get your blood results


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Mines the 17th and bluckys is the 18th


----------



## bluckycharmed

^^PB is right, mine is the 18th. Some people can tell this early, it just depends. I'm not going to get my hopes up though. But it would be a sweet Christmas present!


----------



## grace10209

There's a new blood test u can get at 9-10 weeks that tell sex but my guess is It won't work with twins??


----------



## grace10209

My Neighbor across the street from me got it
She knew that she was having a little girl at 11 weeks pregnant


----------



## bluckycharmed

yea I know what you are talking about but I dont think that it works with twins... and most doctors wont do it unless you are an older patient who is at a high risk due to age.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> yea I know what you are talking about but I dont think that it works with twins... and most doctors wont do it unless you are an older patient who is at a high risk due to age.

Yup she's 38


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've bee very crampy the past 2 days, it's freaking me out.


----------



## grace10209

You're ok pb, good positive thoughts to your baby!
Cramping is 100% normal


----------



## grace10209

My boss just sent me a text saying that another mgr in my department is pregnant - she said its exciting to have our first "admin baby" -

I feel awful because all I feel is jealousy and tears :cry:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Aww grace. You will get your BFP!!! :) I know cramps are normal but like 3 times today, ivf had really sharp cramps. I'm sure it's just my uterus growing


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB... STOP WORRYING... you worry too much... geesh enjoy it! haha easier said than done. I STILL have killer cramps! What you might not realize is that when you get preggo your hormones in your body slllooooowwww down your digestive system so that your baby gets more nutrients and that can cause a TON of cramping! It Sucks, but I still cramp all the time. Cramping is OKAY... cramping accompanied by blood is NOT okay... youll be fine... you are going to over worry and stress out your baby.
PB is your DH being any nicer? I hope so... bc you are only going to get to feeling worse and you need all the support and smiles you can get.

So my birthday is this Tuesday, and this is the first year EVER that I have not been counting down the days... part of it is because I am pretty busy and dont really have time to even think about it, and the other part is because I am too preoccupied counting down until I get to see my nuggets again... so my priorities of attention changed without me even realizing it.. and I am sure they will continue to do so! I will probably forget our anniv next summer bc it is right after the babies are born and I will probably be too occupied with them... maybe I should set an alarm on my phone now... haha jk

Hope yall had a decent Thursday!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oh and grace, you will get your rainbow baby... dont worry bout the other girls! You might have a bump buddy right there in your office!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes he is being nicer. And the cramps have been like bad period cramps so it worried me. I'm sure everything is just fine. I'll feel a lot better once I see the baby is okay


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Happy early birthday blucky :) ya with the twins coming around your anniversary, you might want too set a alarm on your phone. lmao! cause your going to be super busy. My baby is due a month before me and my husbands anniversary. What does DH stand for? I know you mean husband by it, but what are the initials for?


----------



## grace10209

Pb, darling or dear husband 

Blucky, this preg with two little ones has made YOU our new motivational speaker!! I'll take it :thumbup:

Thank god for this thread :)


----------



## grace10209

Pb! Love the new pic!!!! I love dogs ;)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I am FAR from a motivational speaker! But thanks! haha ... when I say DH I mean dickhead husband... LMPAO just kidding I mean dear husband... I love my husband more than words can say... he is LITERALLY my best friend in life....we laugh and joke and do everything together... and dont get sick of eachother. its kind of amazing.

Anyone wanna go to class for me tomorrow? Its medical terminology and its easy but I haaaate that class it is soooooo boring!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace. That's my baby boy :) I treat my dog like my kid. Haha. Grace and blucky y'all are both good at giving advice.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have a tattoo of my other dog who died, I will try to post a pic of him
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He was my baby boy. He went every where with me, slept with me in the bed every night, he didn't even eat dog food, he ate what me and my hubby ate. Lol. I miss him still so much and it's been a little over a year since he passed


----------



## bluckycharmed

that a fancy tat! Here are pics of my current babies:
 



Attached Files:







image[1].jpg
File size: 62.4 KB
Views: 0









photo[1].jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your dogs are cuties! :) i love dogs! :) Maverick is my only dog. When my baby comes maverick may have to be a outside dog, bc he is very rough, and I don't want him to be too rough when I have the baby in my hands. Or rough around the baby at all, cause he could hurt him/her


----------



## bluckycharmed

My Aussie is Brizzy and my shihtzu is Nahla... they are both pretty good... Nahla is super mellow and relaxed so I know she will be fine with the babies and Brizzy only just turned 1 so he is still kinda crazy... I can see him being really curious at first, but he will be protective and I think he will be just fine with the babies. I dont think I could put my dogs outside, but if they were rough that would be a different story!

I love these crazy critters but they drive me CRAZY sometimes!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My aussie is 30+ lbs and thinks hes a damn lap dog!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I have a tattoo of my other dog who died, I will try to post a pic of him

wow PB, that is a crazy tat, the DETAIL is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! Wow, what a great job (whoever did it). Nice!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Your dogs are cuties! :) i love dogs! :) Maverick is my only dog. When my baby comes maverick may have to be a outside dog, bc he is very rough, and I don't want him to be too rough when I have the baby in my hands. Or rough around the baby at all, cause he could hurt him/her


You should start teaching him "gentle" = do you expose him to kids a lot? 
thats really important to do and I highly recommend you start getting him used to them now. I would hate to see you make him an outside dog :cry:
I could never do that.........training is so important with dogs....they only know what we teach them is "ok".


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Maverick was 110 pounds about 6 months ago, so I'm sure he is even heavier now. Lol. I would HATE leaving him outside, but if he can't be good around the baby then he will have too go outside :( I know he is going to be really jealous. He doesn't like me showing anyone else attention. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He has been around a few babies an he has also been around my 6 year old cousin, he was Okay around them. He just sniffed the babies, and he jumped on my cousin and made her fall down. We try to teach him not to jump on people and too be easy. He is getting better, but he still jumps on us every once in awhile when he gets to hyped up.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Have y'all ever watched the show ink master on the channel spike? Well he was on that show, but he got kicked off last week. If y'all watched it, his name is Clint Cummings. He did a great tattoo, but some things on it weren't filled in very good! But it's still a good tattoo.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Maverick was 110 pounds about 6 months ago, so I'm sure he is even heavier now. Lol. I would HATE leaving him outside, but if he can't be good around the baby then he will have too go outside :( I know he is going to be really jealous. He doesn't like me showing anyone else attention. Lol

I would start working with him now on training, exposing him to people and kids so he learns to be 'gentle' - putting them outside wouldn't be an option for me, (leaving outside would be so cruel in my eyes- he wouldn't understand why the change and it would be like punishment) 
I would find another loving home if I couldn't get the dog used to the baby....... You might want to look into that now if you have serious concerns, finding a loving family that "can potentiallY" take him if needed??


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Have y'all ever watched the show ink master on the channel spike? Well he was on that show, but he got kicked off last week. If y'all watched it, his name is Clint Cummings. He did a great tattoo, but some things on it weren't filled in very good! But it's still a good tattoo.


OMG !!! MY Dh and I LOVE LOVE LOVE that show! and I totally know who that is, I can't believe HE DID YOUR TATTOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how awesome!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> He has been around a few babies an he has also been around my 6 year old cousin, he was Okay around them. He just sniffed the babies, and he jumped on my cousin and made her fall down. We try to teach him not to jump on people and too be easy. He is getting better, but he still jumps on us every once in awhile when he gets to hyped up.

Ohhh ok, it sounds like he will be ok, another idea and i know this sounds silly, but maybe you can start carrying around a baby doll and get him "used" to seeing you with a baby. Have you started your nursery yet? I would let him in there and smell the blankets and stuff once they come in.
Im SURE your dog will LOVE your little one and be their protector and it will all be just fine! The jumping is tough, we have done training with my dog since she was born and she STILL jumps at times, BUT she is great with kids because we are ALWAYS exposing her to them. Maybe try and start bringing him with you everywhere you go...........


----------



## grace10209

Pb, I hope my posts didn't seem bitchy at all. :dohh: I totally didn't mean to, I just know how much you love your dog, like I love mine, and putting outside just isn't an option in my eyes. I am sorry if I seemed bitchy though, I am SUPER stressed and a nervous wreck about getting another bfn. 

I took a test today and it was bfn and I really dont think im pregnant :cry:
I am 11dpo today. Its confusing though, Monday I will be 14dpo and cd28.
Last month I didn't get AF til cd 33 I think.........but this time I O'd way earlier........ Im so afraid im not pregnant.

Im trying to think positive and about doing iui but today is hard. 

Please forgive me and bare with me.......:cry::cry: _ I am at work and wish I could just go home :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I would NEVER give away my dog.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya when I saw he was on that how I was like how cool. Lol. It's okay grace. I would never give away my dog though. And my dog stays outside until I get home from work everyday and he comes back inside once I get home. He wouldn't think it's punishment bc he already goes outside during the day. And being a outside dog isn't cruel. Yes it would be sad, but no it isn't cruel. Im sure he will get used to a baby being there, but at first he might not like it. So we will just see when the time comes. Grace your not out for this month yet. 11 dpo might be too soon. Before I found out I was pregnant I went to the doctor for my bronchitis and the doc gave me a pregnancy test there and it was negative (I was 11dpo at that time) so you could have implanted late. Don't give up hope yet


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Ya when I saw he was on that how I was like how cool. Lol. It's okay grace. I would never give away my dog though. And my dog stays outside until I get home from work everyday and he comes back inside once I get home. He wouldn't think it's punishment bc he already goes outside during the day. And being a outside dog isn't cruel. Yes it would be sad, but no it isn't cruel. Im sure he will get used to a baby being there, but at first he might not like it. So we will just see when the time comes. Grace your not out for this month yet. 11 dpo might be too soon. Before I found out I was pregnant I went to the doctor for my bronchitis *and the doc gave me a pregnancy test there and it was negative (I was 11dpo at that time) so you could have implanted late. Don't give up hope yet[/*QUOTE]
> 
> OMG REALLY????????????????????????????????? OMG! thank you pb. I pray you are right.
> 
> I think the dog thing depends on what the dog is used to, so if yours wouldn't think it was punishment then thats different. Our dogs only go out to pee/poop and then they are with us and inside ALL THE TIME. even when we aren't home. They are free to rome the house, Sooooo, If I one day out of nowhere, we tied mine up outside - they would be like "what did I do wrong momma, why am I out here"? - but its totally different as you said yours is totally used to it. I feel better now. LOL :dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And giving him away would be cruel. That's like giving him away to replace him with a baby. I would never ever ever ever do that.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't tie my dog up. Lol he has a big fence/yard to play in, with his toys and lots of room to run around. And yes I was 11dpo and got a negative at the doctors office. The doc wanted to test me bc the medicine she was giving could be bad for a baby.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I don't tie my dog up. Lol he has a big fence/yard to play in, with his toys and lots of room to run around. And yes I was 11dpo and got a negative at the doctors office. The doc wanted to test me bc the medicine she was giving could be bad for a baby.


wow thats crazy? and then you ended up pregnant???? did they give you that medicine?


----------



## grace10209

and thats awesome about not having to tie him up! when you first said it about making him stay outside, i had this flashback to my childhood and my friend had a dog that was tied to a little house way in the back yard, it could never come in and I cried everytime i went over there. Even now, thinking about it makes me sad -------- so when you first said that, that is what my brain went to. 

again im an emotional nutcase here...... LOL 

god i need prozac or valum or something. :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace you're only 11DPO... You're not out yet! It's still early! 

I hardly slept at all last night! I couldn't get comfortable for one, and my DH decided last night would be perfect for a snoring symphony! It was so loud I heard it through my ear plugs! Needless to say I'm going straight to bed after class!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I know. I didn't test until 15 dpo and the line was a little faint but I tested the next day at 16dpo and it got really dark. And yes she gave me the medicine but I stopped taking it as soon as I found out I was pregnant


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. I would never tie my dog up. That's mean.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Morning ladies, counting down the minutes here until I go for my bloodwork. I almost caved last night and bought a test but my DH talked me out of it and said just wait until today.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good morning grny, good luck today. I hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Ya I know. I didn't test until 15 dpo and the line was a little faint but I tested the next day at 16dpo and it got really dark. And yes she gave me the medicine but I stopped taking it as soon as I found out I was pregnant


Thanks again for keeping sharing this stuff with me. I am going 14dpo for blood test, I wonder if thats too early :dohh: :shrug: 
I guess I just need to chill til blood test or AF comes. MY GOD!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Its so funny pb, because i am always telling you to remain calm and relax and think positive, pah ha ha~ :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, 
thats HILLARIOUS about your DH's snoring! I have mine and the bulldogge and sometimes its so loud and then are like one after the other, so Dh's noise and then her noise, so there is NEVER a break for when they take that breath in, its just constant snoring sounds! lol


----------



## grace10209

This is my Gracie and my neighbors Pittbull, they are BEST FRIENDS. The pb sort of looks like yours, pb. :winkwink: 

and this is my other dog Jack. LOL

They are my children.
 



Attached Files:







Gracie Nikita.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









jackie chan.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 0


----------



## grace10209

Ok last one, this is Gracie after a long day of playing with the nieghbor dogs, she is sound asleep and snoring! lol
 



Attached Files:







gracie sleeping.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

They are cuties :) my mom has olde English bulldogs, and a mammoth long haired olde English bull dog. They are so cute


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> They are cuties :) my mom has olde English bulldogs, and a mammoth long haired olde English bull dog. They are so cute


Thanks, OEBD is the sweetest breed, that and pittbulls I think. Her surgery is Monday, we are scared, maybe thats another reason why im so stressed :wacko:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Have y'all ever froze pickle juice? Omg it's so good. It's like a pickle snow cone. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums...B-9367-01558D0A6307-6509-000004BEA38B2C44.jpg

This makes me lol when I look at it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My dog is registered through adba.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg. Lmao. So freaking funny


----------



## grace10209

i can't open it!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z135/bluckycharmed/6BC0E7A4-C02A-4C6B-9367-01558D0A6307-6509-000004BEA38B2C44.jpg


----------



## bluckycharmed

There you go grace! Can you see it?


----------



## grace10209

Yes!!! Thank you! Pah ha ha!

Do you Guys wake your DH up? I do - I poke him an then he jumps and says what? And I say "snoring"
And he says "ok sorry"
Lmao


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had a string of clear gewy stuff on my panties today. Why is it doing that?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I already told you.... It's an acidic mucous your body releases to protect the embryo.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace it depends on how awake I am... Sometimes I elbow, sometimes I'm like"STEVEN!".... Just depends. Sometimes I nudge him and say "ROLL OVER" lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB I hope your OB has a "baby like" like mine does so you can call them ALL the time with these questions and they can put your mind at ease! Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

There was strings in the toilet too. Okay thank you


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope my OB is like that too. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

pb you are funny! 

Im sure I'll be the same. when I get there.......

do you guys think 14dpo is too early for my blood test? LMAO :dohh:

I wish i could DO SOMETHING to make me get a bfp. lol :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I had a string of clear gewy stuff on my panties today. Why is it doing that?


I WANT GEWY STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I got heart burn from taking a sip of Pepsi. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I don't think 14dpo is too early for a blood test. I probably would have got a BFP on 14dpo but i didn't want to take my test until I for sure missed my period.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Haha grace.. I'm sure you will get gewy stuff real soon :)


----------



## grace10209

I just found this from a girl who did clomid/ovidrel

"I got a BFN at 12dpo, and didn't test again until my positive beta at 15dpo"

made me feel better........a little. OY

I wonder what I should do, test again on sunday or just wait til the freaking blood test? :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

Some people dont implant until late... I wouldnt be able to wait, but you already know that. Do what feels right.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Some people dont implant until late... I wouldnt be able to wait, but you already know that. Do what feels right.


Thanks Blucky,
btw, LOVE the wedding shot! awesome awesome! 

pb, did you trigger on the same cd each month? I ask because my last time, i didn't get big enough follies until like cd19 but this month it was cd12 when I had the 3 big ones.
Im just trying to "guess" when I might do iui in December. :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

DH wants us to go for a nice dinner tomorrow night to "Destress", we HAVE NOT been "out" since he lost his job in September and I am wicked stressed with my test monday and our dogs surgery monday too. (we have a $100 gift card so no cost to us) 

Anyway, would you have a glass of wine? Im thinking I SHOULD NOT incase I am pregnant but wanted to ask what you would do?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I think my follicles were ready bout the same time every month


----------



## Grneydmassgal

So got the results BFN. Sad with this news but just means we move on to the next chapter of this journey.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I would have a glass of wine. I dont think you will hurt anything. Enjoy yourselves it sounds like a good time!


----------



## bluckycharmed

aww sorry grneyd :hugs: Hope next cycle works for you!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Sorry grney :( grace I say drink some wine, I don't think it would hurt anything


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If you haven't done it yet, I say try the iui. It may not work the first time for everyone, but it worked the first time for me. It's worth a shot.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hardly slept last night, and I napped from 10a-1p, but I want to get back in the bed. I am sooo tired!


----------



## bluckycharmed

The clomid/trigger combo worked for the the first time... but my ovaries were fresh from having surgery so I think they were ultra sensitive.

I have decided that if the doc does not record my u/s and give me a copy, that I am just going to record it on my phone or vid cam... These moments during the u/s are too precious to only be reflected on with a still shot. PB I would recommend you think about doing it too... worth some thought. 

I cant wait to see them...the time between scans seems so long, but PB i know that the time between the HCG rise and first scan is by far the WORST wait of all of them so far, in my opinion. When I record my next scan, whether via the tech or on my phone, I will post it so yall can see if you want!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes this wait is horrible. We're you worried like I was before you had your first sonogram? Yes I would love too see a video of your babies :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Actually thinking back i wasn't worried before the first scan. I was very excited and impatient. Anxious (after my betas) to know how many. I never once thought that I would miscarry...which is odd for me to be so optimistic after having abruptly stopped my Zoloft for anxiety/depression. I was more worried about the second one... Id already fallen in love with my "blobs" and I was horrified baby B wasn't going to make it because his heartbeat was so much weaker... Doc even set us up to expect the whole "vanishing twin"...turned out it was just too early. My RE humored me by doing a scan just a week 1/2 later and that put my mind at ease bc they were both strong! Everything now is fine and I have no worries. I have 2 strong little nuggets in my belly that are sucking all of my nutrients and energy from me! Lol... And I wouldn't have it any other way! 

Worrying is pointless.... If something bad is going to happen, worrying wont prevent it. When women miscarry, it's Gods way of saying that something isn't right, and as sad and heartbreaking as it is and as it can be, it's for the better. A miscarriage is generally due to a genetic abnormality that would have harmed the baby in the long run. I guess when you accept that, and understand nature's way of natural selection... It's easier to not worry as much.

Sorry if that seems like a rant, but it gives me peace of mind when I start to get anxious or scared.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Idk I guess I can't accept it. Cause I can't get it off of my mind. I should be happy that I'm pregnant. I'm just scared to get too excited and then something happen. I think that would break my heart even more. Don't get me wrong I am happy that I am finally pregnant. I'm just worried. And I can't help it. After I see the baby or babies are okay I will feel SOOOO much better.


----------



## grace10209

Very well said blucky!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My hcg numbers are good, so I might not have anything to worry about. But people have had good hcg numbers and there not be a heart beat at their first sonogram. That's my worst nightmare :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

How old are u PB?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

24


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Why blucky?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I just got a "young" vibe and I was wondering... how old is you dh again? When did yall get married? jw


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He is 32, and we got married October 2010.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My hcg numbers are good, so I might not have anything to worry about. But people have had good hcg numbers and there not be a heart beat at their first sonogram. That's my worst nightmare :(


Pb, I hate to say this but "something" bad could happen at ANY time, 10weeks, 20weeks, the day after you deliver, a few days after the baby is born, BUT you can't live life in fear, you really should be thankful and happy for each day you have .......


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I know anything "could" happen at anytime. But most miscarriages happen by the 14th week. I will feel a lot better once I see everything's okay.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace that actually reminded me... I have a friend who just lost her baby girl at 22 weeks because it had a chromosomal something or other where she was dying in the womb... so that is a good point... also... just read about this story on FB... let me find it... it will melt your heart and you will think the women in the story is the STRONGEST woman on this planet...


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://www.facebook.com/notes/alisa-turner/londons-birth-plan/10152340474395473


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://www.facebook.com/LovingLondonLara


----------



## bluckycharmed

If you havnt read those stories... you all should. It melted my heart and made me cry... that woman is stronger than I could EVER be.. I would almost rather miscarry than know my child would die almost as soon as it was born...seriously... read it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh no, that's sad.


----------



## bluckycharmed

You didnt have time to read it. It might make you appreciate your pregnancy a little more.


----------



## grace10209

Yup, some pro baseball player, I think on white sox, he and his wife had son, posted pics and details on fb Right after the birth of how excited they were, and the next day the baby died, I can happen at any time - and that's just life 

This was like last month - point is- cherish and b thankful for each day cuz u never know


----------



## bluckycharmed

I feel like I have eaten so much today specifically in the last 3 hours and I am still starving! Guess its snack time, then nap time!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I feel like I have eaten so much today specifically in the last 3 hours and I am still starving! Guess its snack time, then nap time!

Lol it's those babies lady, you are growing TWO people afterall! Eat up, and rest :thumbup:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I started reading it, I'm not done yet. I'm at chilis and I don't want to cry. Blucky I was saying oh no, that's sad bc you said your friend lost her baby at 22 weeks, I didn't say I read it already


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And blucky I do appreciate my pregnancy. I don't see why you say that just because I'm worried something will happen


----------



## bluckycharmed

Its not worry.... I totally understand being worried.... but you are pessimistic on a level that stresses ME out and makes me incredibly uncomfortable. i am not trying to be rude, or bitchy, or anything I promise, but almost everything that you post is just so negative that it rubs me the wrong way. I have tried everything I can to try to make you think more optimistically, but every time I try to say something positive you come back with yet more uncomfortable pessimism. I def wont speak for the other ladies on this thread, but I really wish that you would just take a deep breath, relax, and enjoy the fact that you are pregnant. I mean really enjoy it. If something happens, then it happens. It wont be the end of the world... I promise... take grace for example... she had an ectopic, and I think that most days she is the most OPTIMISTIC person I know. and bless her she has BEEN through a loss!

I dont want to tell you how to "feel" during your pregnancy, but your level of pessimism is not normal... and I dont know if I am just uber hormonal because I am pregnant too, but It REALLY stresses me out...almost so much that I want to just steer clear of this thread. Just my 2 cents, and I apologize in advance if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## grace10209

Wowza

Pb, I think you just need to try and enjoy each day of your preg for the miracle it is, if something bad happens then you will get through it, but living each day worrying and stressed is a waist of the gift you have now. Everyday talk loving, happy thoughts to your baby and yourself :)


Afm, I'm not testing today/ maybe tomorrow or maybe not
- lol. DH and I are going to go out for nice dinner tonight and I think I will have that one glass of wine :)

Hoping I'm blessed on Monday both with Gracie doing ok with her surgery and me for my blood work, if not - I'm ready for this next cycle!! Better stock up on preseed!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I apologize that I can't be as positive as you are. These threads are to give and get support to one another. We are all going through the same thing, and some people need more support than others. Some people take things differently. And I DO enjoy my pregnancy very much so.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, I hope your dogs surgery goes well, and that you get your BFP on Monday. I'm glad your being positive about starting a new cycle "IF" this one didn't work.


----------



## grace10209

Thanks Pb, my DH is very nervous about her surgery, I work at a hospital so medicine is sort of close to home for me but for him, its scary and she is his best bud, when he has a job (ha ha) - he works from home and only leaves to meet with clients, so they are together all day long. He's really worried and the surgery is invasive, cutting bone, adding plates and bolts, so my big bad DH is a scared little one at the moment. 
Im sure she'll do fine, many dogs do, but monday will be a long day, she comes home tuedsay so she'll be there overnight. Lets HOPE i get good news at doctor monday so we have something to be focused on. :)

The tests were calling me this morning but i resisted, I am finding many women get bfn at 11,12 dpo and they are still preg........so i think i might just wait.

The cool thing is, IF af comes, say on monday then dec 10 will be cd1, so dec 20 will be cd12, so if my follies grow like last cycle, we'll be getting iui *(i pray dh agrees) and bding 10000 times the entire week of christmas! so thats kind of exciting! conceiving our rainbow baby on christmas is a lovely thought I think.

Either way, it will be good and im confident i'll get pregnant with my rainbow soon enough. and I truly can't wait!!!!!!!

Blucky, I hope they can tell you the sex of the babies at your appt. oh i would love twins!!! god bless you :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
hows everyone doing? I am ok, DH and I went out last night for our dinner, it was nice and we tried to "relax" but nevertheless ended up talking about Gracie's surgery and how we'll care for her post op. etc. SO it wasn't entirely stress free - which was our intention. It was however GREAT for us to get out and thank god for the gift card.

I have decided im NOT going to test again and just wait for my blood test tomorrow, I am pretty certain I am not preg so im looking forward to new cycle and hopefully doing iui. I have no symptoms except back pain and random cramps/twinges, which i had last month too. SIlly things!

How are my pregnant ladies doing? pb, how do you feel? any symptoms yet? besides cramps and gewy stuff? 

blucky, how are the two babies???? OMG i would so love twins, i actually got my DH to "humor" me and talk names for twins, we only have one girl name picked so i got him to discuss names "IF" we had two girls. That was fun for me and Im glad he's getting "open" to it.


----------



## grace10209

Booooo af/spotting started :( 

Tested bfn - on to next cycle


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, I'm sorry about AF showing. :( maybe iui will do the trick! :) I'm not really having any other symptoms. Just cramps, twinges here and there, sore nipples, bloated, a little gassy. And since before I found out I was pregnant, I've been craving fish. Lol. I've ate fish like 4 times since I found out I was pregnant. Also I've had some headaches.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, when u did iui, did u keep the same 100 clomid and ovidrel? And can you tell me what day and time u took shot and then when was iui?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I was taking the same dosage of ovidrel/clomid, I took the ovidrel shot November 8th at around 7:15am, and then I had the iui the next day at around 10:30am.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How much does your doc charge for the iui? Mine was $260. And for $100 more we could have picked the sex of the baby before we did it, but I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant today! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> How much does your doc charge for the iui? Mine was $260. And for $100 more we could have picked the sex of the baby before we did it, but I want it to be a surprise.

What??? Oh u need to tell me more about that,!??? You could have picked the sex of the baby?? How?
No idea on cost, my insurance covers (I hope). Meeting with RE Wednesday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Idk how they do it. Lol. But it was a option.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The separate the male sperm and female sperm and use whatever sex you want whenever you do the iui. I don't know exactly how they do it though/


----------



## grace10209

Interesting, ok so I have a new plan for this cycle, DH is on board and we are going to bd whenever he wants, then iui if RE says we should. And I'm going to go back to my normal exercising, I have been toning it way down lately and it really effects me mentally, exercise is my positive - happy time do I need it back 

And, most importantly, I'm going to try to not chart, not come on here or any other ttc site :haha: and just leave it to god (I'm not very religious) but I think I need one try of just letting it happen with no focus on it,:shrug:

So today is cd1 and I'm hoping to come back in 30 days with good news!! 

Hope all have a great Xmas

Pb, I can't wait to come back and you to be 10-11 weeks and blucky, you'll be like 14-15!!!! Ahhhhh

Xoxox thanks for all the support guys but I'm going to try this.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay good luck. Thank you.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I will miss ya grace but good luck on your break! Hope all goes well and hopefully when you come back I will know the sexeseseses!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> Booooo af/spotting started :(
> 
> Tested bfn - on to next cycle

So sorry Grace. Hope your puppy does well with surgery. I am also looking forward to my next cycle. Got AF on Sunday. 

Have a great Monday Ladies!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grney, I hope you and grace get y'all's BFP's this cycle. Are you doing the iui this time?


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone else has had warm waves/ very mild hot flashes following the Ovidrel trigger shot? It's been 3 days since I took it and I randomly get warm, like the A/C has been turned off (I live in FL), no sweating or heart racing, for 5 minutes here and there am i crazy?


----------



## dopeyz414

I got lots of hot flashes right up to af... but I sometimes get a few b 4 ovidrel from clomid and the ovidrel intensifies...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think the clomid gave me got flashes. Dopey, how are you?


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grney, I hope you and grace get y'all's BFP's this cycle. Are you doing the iui this time?

Yes I will be starting the IUI, not until January though my Dr will be out of the country until the end of December I go back on the 28th. It's fine, especially with the Holidays coming up hopefully 2013 will bring some great news.


----------



## dopeyz414

I'm ok... we went for semen analysis last week... waiting on morphology results... so far count and motility are normal... once we get results they will do us and bloodwork and if nothing going on we are gonna jump into cycle... not sure if they are gonna start af or just have me start meds and then do iui... I'm hoping to go in for iui before xmas... but we will see...

I have to say this lack of doing anything and waiting to start is worse than 2ww... I feel like this is a waste of time... grrrr... but what can I do, hopefully we will be back in asap


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I hope all of your tests come back normal. And that you get to do the iui before Christmas! :)
Grney, I really hope you get good news in January. I hope both of y'all get y'all's BFP's very soon.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How cold is it where y'all are at? It's 24 degrees here. I don't remember the last time Texas got this cold. Last year we didn't even really have a winter, it was like in the 50's all winter


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> How cold is it where y'all are at? It's 24 degrees here. I don't remember the last time Texas got this cold. Last year we didn't even really have a winter, it was like in the 50's all winter

I'm in Massachusetts and it it in the 40's here. We didn't have much for snow last year and so far looking that way again this year, I can deal with the cold even the - temps but the snow and driving in it not a fan.


----------



## dopeyz414

I'm in MA as well it was in 60's yest 40's today...

I am starting provera then once I get af starting clomid and on to iui!!

SA came back ok... count and motility very good... morph was a bit low but prob due to overcounter cold meds he was taking... still a go for iui! Yay!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay dopy for IUI ! 

Im in SC and it was 67 this morning and afternoon and it got progressively colder all day and now its pretty cold.

Sorry I havnt been on in a while Ive been swamped studying for exams and then relaxing today on my birfday.

PB How have you been feeling? Any better? I bet you are STOKED about your scan monday... i know I am excited about Tuesday.


----------



## dopeyz414

Thx blucky... happy birthday!!! 

I'm pretty excited... I hope I'm lucky like pb and it works 1st time...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay dopey!!! :) blucky, I'm feeling better, staying positive the best I can. And I haven't had any other symptoms, just really tired, sore nipples, bloated, gassy, craving chocolate and fish. Lol and over the weekend I had some cramps, but that's it! No morning sickness yet, YAY!! I am SO excited for Monday, this week is dragging. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm so glad I made my appointment for 9am Monday, so I don't have to wait all day. Dopey, I really hope it works the first time for you also!! I can't wait until y'all get y'all's BFP's.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I made my appt on tues for 10... Earliest I could get. They were booked Monday or I would have done it then! 

I have 3 tests today before 12... God help me... Then 2 tests Friday and I will be done with this semester! Still not soon enough if you ask me!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So Friday is the last day of the semester? Only 2 days away. That's great!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I was thinking I'm only having one since I don't really have many pregnancy symptoms, what do you think blucky? Would I have more symptoms if I was carrying 2 or 3?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Not necessarily.... Your symptoms seem pretty in line with what I had/have. My nips are getting a little less sensitive but still off limits for DH haha. The only additional symptom I had was heartburn, and it was prob bc of all the hot sauce I ate the first 2 weeks... Bc that's what I was craving. I've been craving oysters and sushi since I got preg, both off limits... But lately all I seem to want is salad with Greek dressing and feta cheese (pasteurized of course) and Granny Smith apples. I eat those allllllll the time. Now that my belly is getting bigger its harder to get comfortable.


----------



## bluckycharmed

People can't believe I'm only 12 weeks, until I tell them there's 2 in there. I figure with 2 "plums", 2 placentas, and 2 sacs, that its ok. DH also said he think I "popped" more over night on Monday, bc yesterday he said I def looked more preggo. I wanted to show early, guess I got my wish!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've had heartburn also, but I had heartburn before I was pregnant. And my boobs and stomach have been very itchy the past few days, I don't know if that's pregnancy related or what. I've been craving fish from captain D's, and sweet things. I've ate fish like 5 times since I've been pregnant. Lol. Everyone is saying that's a weird craving. Everyone in my family is hoping for twins. Lol. I think it would be kinda cool to have twins, because I only want two kids, and I can get it all out of the way where I don't have to do fertility treatments when I want to try for the second baby.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't wait to start showing :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hey y'all look up "mudd the wonder dog" on YouTube. It is sooooo cute.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think I pulled a muscle in my back, my lower back is hurting today.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Might be your sciatic nerve. Apparently it's common in preggo women. Unfortunately the only relief is a chiropractor (too expensive for me) or rest.... Mine has been bothering me about a month off and on. The more I overdo it, the more it hurts. 

Ask your doc mon, I'm re-asking mine on Tuesday. 

NO MORE CLASSES!!! Woo hoo!! Home free til my babies get here!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!! No more classes for you!! I have been STARVING since yesterday, no matter what I eat, I can't get full. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

you sound like me. I ate 2 apples yesterday followed by two ham sammiches with some doritos and I was still starving. I topped it off with some super healthy chips and salsa (note sarcasm) and after that I was okay... for a short while. I feel like a garbage disposal with 2 tapeworms. eek


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Did y'all hear about the kids in Connecticut? Omg it's so sad. :( there are some cruel people in this world.


----------



## dopeyz414

Its awful! I can't understand how someone can do that!!!


How are you all feeling?? I started provera on wed... I can't wait to get af... as sad as that is to say...lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't understand it. People are so cruel. Those pore innocent little babies :( they were probably all excited for Christmas :( I am feeling good, but really tired. And I have had heartburn all day. Lol that's funny. I bet your ready to start a new cycle :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hey girls. Yea that was terrible... there are some SICK SICK people in this world... makes me scared for my babies already... at least they are safe where they are right now. 

Well I ordered one of the cribs today... i wanted to get it, and put it together to make sure that I like it before I order the second one. It is sooo stressful trying to get things ready for 2 babies! 

PB are you excited for monday? I wish my scan was monday... time is crawlllling by! 

Dope I am okay... realllly tired. I slept until 130-2 today and napped at least 4 hours yesterday and the day before. It seems like I am up at least every 2 hours at night to pee... it doesnt matter when I stop drinking fluids, what I drink, or if I refrain from eating juicy foods (ie my apple addiction). I can go in there and "eliminate" when I am getting ready for bed, then it wont even be 20 minutes after laying down that I have to go again. And what is MOST aggravating about it is that it feel like i need to pee a LOT out, but I get in there and its like 2 dribbles... sorry for TMI just needed to vent on the whole endless peeing thing. 

How are you all doing? I used to get excited about AF starting... or waiting on her with provera... bc it was like a new beginning and breath of new air! So its not silly dope!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today is going to drag!!! Lol.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well PB how did it go?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The baby has a strong heartbeat and is the right size!! Yay!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay! Are you gonna post pics?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I feel so much better now! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My fertility doc already released me to my obgyn. My first obgyn appointment is January 7th


----------



## bluckycharmed

That's great PB! Glad everything went well for you today! I can't wait to see my babies tomorrow!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I cannot wait until my scan tomorrow.... there is a slim-medium chance I might be able to know the sexes tomorrow... i REALLY hope so but i wont get my hopes up too high... but I would LOVE to know the sexes... even though I have a pretty good feeling that at least one of them in a boy... i dont know why i feel so strongly about it but I just feel convinced that one of them is. Oh well... I am going to record my ultrasound tomorrow (if they wont do it for me) and I will put it on youtube and attach a link if yall want to see it.
I always get so nervous/anxious before scans, but maybe its because I am so eager to see them?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, post pics of your babies today :) I can't wait to see how big they've gotten.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya yesterday I was super nervous before my sonogram. I'm sure ill be like that Every time. I'm hoping my next sonogram is January 17th. January 7th I meet with the nurse at my obgyn, and the 17th I go back and meet with my doctor, so do you think I'll get a sonogram when I see my doctor on the 17th? I wish I could get a sonogram the 7th, I already want to see my baby again. Lol. He/she looks like a little peanut right now, and it was so amazing to hear the heart beat :) I really hope you can find out the sexes today? That would be awesome! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Did you get a sonogram when you first went to your obgyn?


----------



## bluckycharmed

U heards the heartbeats?? No fair I only got to see them!!! I hear them today :) 

The first appt I met with nurses so no us, today I meet with doc so yes on us!! With twins I get one every month, whereas of it were just 1 I would only have gotten 2 more... How often does your doc do them?!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes while he was doing the sonogram he let me hear the heart beat, he tried showing me the heart beat but I couldn't see it bc of the way I was laying. And I have no clue how often my obgyn does sonograms, I will ask that when I go the 7th. I hope I can get more than a couple.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, do you think I should start buying stuff for the baby right now? I know I can't buy clothes, but other things the baby is going to need.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I probably wouldn't .... Unless #1 its just sooooo cute that you can't resist and it's not gender specific or #2 its on SUPER clearance and a great deal... Just my opinion... 

The only thing I've bought is a Halloween onsie/bib that was DIRT cheap on clearance, and I wish I had waited bc now I I know I need 2, and on Black Friday I bought two gender neutral play mats with a mobile for the floor because I got them both for the price of 1. 

Another thing (as I'm sure you know) is the longer you can hold off, the less you'll have to buy for yourself. I have 2 baby showers in march (hometown and here) and I will buy whatever I don't get for them then.... I made a deal with my DH that if I don't splurge now, that I can have a mini splurge when we find out the sexes.

The only way I've been able to curb my shopping desire is by making my registries online. You'll be surprised at what you won't add or buy until you know the sex!


----------



## bluckycharmed

When I first found out i was preggo I was going to just do the nursery and everything gender neutral so I could do it ASAP... But within 3 weeks, and learning of twins, I decided I wanted it to be sex specific. Purple or Lavendar ( my favorite) for a girl and blue for a boy


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I'm talking about like a crib, bottles, diapers, stuff like that where you don't need to know the sex.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Crib, yes.... IF you don't think someone will buy it for you. I bought one the other day offline.... To make sure I like it before getting another. I wouldn't buy bottles bc that's something you always get at a baby shower.... And have mixed emotions about the diapers.... On one hand I think it's good to stockpile (ESP with twins) but on another hand some babies can't wear certain brands due to sensitivity issues.... I prefer pampers and my MIL has been stockpiling but keeping receipts taped to the box in case we need to exchange them. I would probably start saving for baby items, but limit what u buy. We told everyone we only want baby stuff for Christmas.... The less we buy ourselves the better!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

30 minutes!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!! Let me know how it goes and post pics :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So how'd it go?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope grace comes back saying she got her BFP!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey how are you? Did AF start yet?


----------



## dopeyz414

No... tonight is last night of provera... hopefully it will start soon...

Why hasn't bluckey updated... waiting to hear about drs???


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hey girls sorry! Today was 2+ hours at the doc then I fell asleep in my recliner!! Here are some of the pics from today!! Babies look GREAT and they were moving sooooo much it was adorable!

These 2 pics are my favorite
 



Attached Files:







Twin A 12.18.12.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5









Twin B 12.18.12.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bluckycharmed

I failed my glucose test today... it was supposed to be 140 or below and it was 188! eek so now I have to fast for 12 hours and go take a 3.5 hour glucose tolerance test.... if I dont pass that one then it is constant blood sugar monitoring and a special diabetic diet....which would NOT be good for me, but I will do whatever is good for my babies. It seemed like all day it was hurry up and wait.... we got there at 10 and left around 1215.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg. Soooo cute!!! That sucks about your glucose test. I'm glad everything is looking good :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ill be almost 12 weeks at my next sonogram, will my baby look like that?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It'll look close.... Probably more like my last us... It's in my journal if you wanna check it out but it won't be far off from the one I had today.


----------



## dopeyz414

Bluckey did you hear the heart beat? Awesome pics... sooo cute


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ill be 10 weeks and 2 days when I go meet with the nurse on the 7th, will I be able to hear the heart beat without a sonogram then? I was thinking about buying a Doppler once I got further along, but I think that it would just make me worry. Lol. Like if I can't find the heart beat with it I will freak out. So maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My fertility doc didn't even tell me what the heart rate was or what the baby's measurement was. He just told me everything looked great. But the heart beat sounded pretty fast.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I dont think that you will be able to hear the heartbeat without a sonogram for a while. I wouldnt invest in a doppler... I thought about it, but decided that it would be a waste of money and that I didnt need one.

Dopey we did get to hear the heartbeat! She did tell us what it was, but I dont remember. She just said they were both good! The babies are laying perpendicular to each other, which I think might be attributing to me showing so early... The babies were each right at 3 inches long crown to rump, obviously longer if they were stretched out.

It was so cute, when she was focusing on baby B, baby A decided to stretch and kick at Baby B and his foot (which looked like an adorable baby foot) kept jumping into the screen shot like he was photo bombing Baby B... too cute! 

The tech wouldnt let me record ....or I would have posted a video. I was upset when she told me that, but I understand for malpractice reasons or whatever. My next u/s is Jan 15, and if they cant or wont tell me the sex then then I am going to book a private scan to see if we can tell.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That sucks she wouldn't let you record it. January 17th seems so far away. Lol. Blucky are in your in second trimester now, or is that the 14th week?


----------



## bluckycharmed

All my pregnancy apps say that I am in 2nd tri, but I think technically 13.6 weeks is considered 2nd tri... so Friday/Saturday.... But I am just considering myself second tri now... its easier that way.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Haha just found out I still fit in my prematernity khakis (first time trying in over a month)....granted I cant button them, but I can use a rubber band and belly band-like thing to hold them closed. I thought my thighs would have been to big, but I guess it is all belly weight after all (thank god). At my doc appt yesterday I have gained 15 lbs since I have gotten preggo.... yuk! But at least I know the babies are comfy, plus, its all baby weight.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How much weight are you suppose to gain with twins? That's good you can still fit in your khakis. Lol. Saturday ill be 2 months, I can tell this pregnancy is gonna go fast. Hopefully. Lol.


----------



## bluckycharmed

How are you feeling PB? where are you in your cycle Dopey?

Youre supposed to gain 10-20 more lbs with twins than a regular pregnancy. I am already retaining a lot of water so I think some of it is water weight.

I have been crazy busy with the holidays among us! My DH and I did our christmas tonight since we will be running like crazy the two days getting all of the families in... he prepaid for us to have a 4D scan done where they video the ultrasound for us and give us 30+ pics and have a large viewing area for family... I am SOOOO excited to book it! I will probably wait until Feb though bc that is when they say its the best sight. I cant wait!

I hope yall have a great holiday ! I probably wont be back until after Christmas.


----------



## grace10209

:wave: Hi guys

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a wonderful holiday. PB and Blucky, I hope your little ones are cooking away and very healthy :)

I am still plugging along and plan on doing an IUI with injectables in January. I am excited for that. 

That is of course, if I need to. This month I did just clomid with timed intercourse, no ovidrel. 

Dope, I hope you get your bfp soon! if you haven't already, i didn't read through all the pages I missed.

Hugs to all and I'll be back in January !!! 

Happy Holidays & Positive thoughts to all :thumbup:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm feeling good. I've been really emotional today. I cried for no reason. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's snowing here. :) first time in like 2 or 3 years


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think my stomach is already getting harder.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I plan on doing a 4D sonogram, those look so cool. And they can record the heart beat and put it in a teddy bear, so I think I'm going to do that also.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope y'all had a great Christmas! My babies got spoiled....and I had a feeling that they would.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's great blucky.


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB when is ur next scan?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I meet with the nurse the 7th, and go back the 17th to meet with my doctor, so I'm hoping I get one the 17th. I really don't like the hospital Im going to deliver at, but I love my obgyn, I've been using her for years. She should give me a sonogram the 17th right? I guess I'll ask the 7th when I go meet with the nurse.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I feel soooooo fat!!! I feel like I already gained a ton of weight. Lol. My pants are already getting tighter. I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow, yay!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Where's dopey?


----------



## bluckycharmed

You'll have to ask about the scan.... My doc told me if I wasn't having twins then they would have only done 2, MAYBE 3 scans throughout my pregnancy. Thank goodness for twins!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm sure they'll give me one the 17th, since it'll be my first time going there for my pregnancy.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'll probably only get 2 or 3. My insurance only pays for sonograms if there medically Necessary


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hope they do, but I didn't get one on my first visit for my pregnancy. My next one is jan 15... Debating when I want to schedule my 4D...I'm thinking February...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I called my doc, and they said they usually don't give one until 18-20 weeks. That's too far away.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I can totally understand that! I HATE waiting between scans!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It sucks. I'm gonna ask her for one the 17th. I Atleast want 2 during my pregnancy. It's gonna suck if I only get one.


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey guys! Hope you had an awesome christmas! So I got af over xmas weekend and couldt go for us til fri, which is a bit late but since I don't o on my own I got to start clomid last night... 1st us next fri then iui! I'm sooo excited!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay dopey that is awesome!!! Grace will be doing IUI next cycle if she doesn't get her BFP jan 3ish so y'all will be right there together! Yay for us all getting knocked up! Hehe


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay dopey!!! :) I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I went to the hospital yesterday morning for cramps and I had to wait 11 hours to see someone. Omg. I was pissed. I have a cyst on my right ovary. The baby is perfect. My hcg levels are 51,000, and the baby's heart beat is 171bpm. :) the lady who was doing the sonogram wouldn't let me see my baby while she was doing the sonogram. It pissed me off. She said its their policy that no one can see the sonogram or get copies of the sonogram. Ugh. I was sooooo mad. It's my baby, why couldn't I see him/her? What the hell? Anyways, I didn't get home till 12am last night cause of that hospital. The hooked me up to an iv while I was there. Anyways, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And the baby measures 9 weeks, 5 days. So I was a day off. So I guess Friday ill be 10 weeks, instead of Saturday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

When I got the sonogram they found the baby with the sonogram they do on the tummy! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

They'll change the way the baby measures each time... Depending on how curled up they are... So I wouldn't go strictly on that. 

Glad everything is okay though


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm almost postive that the fertility meds caused the cyst. It was in the paper work I signed before doing the treatment. As long as its not hurting the baby, I'll be fine. My first appointment with my obgyn is Monday. And then I go back the 17th to meet with my doctor. 2 of my cousins are pregnant also. We're all a month apart. One of my cousins is due in July, I'm due in August, and my other cousin is due in September. I just think its so cool. Lol. We're all gonna have babies close in age


----------



## bluckycharmed

Gonna be a summer full of babies!! 

10 days til I know the genders! The 15 can't get here soon enough!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know! :) yay!!!! Will you tell us what the genders are when you find out? Do you want a boy and girl, or both the Same sex? I probably won't know the sex until the end of February or sometime in march. When is your estimated due date?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes I will tell as soon as I know and I just want them to be healthy! B/G would be ideal, but I will be happy either way!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What is your babies heart rates? And ya I'll be happy either way. I just want a healthy baby boy or baby girl.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I don't remember exactly what they were, just that the tech said they were healthy!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Happy New Year Ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on in a while, with the holidays it kept me super busy and then came down with the flu so I was unable to make it to my Dec 28th appointment had to reschedule for January 17th. Pitbull Mommy yay for you!! Hope you had a great holiday. Bluckeycharmed hope you had a nice holiday as well. Grace how are you doing?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I got a sonogram today, and they found the heart beat with the Doppler :) it's crazy how much him/her has grown, in just 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> I got a sonogram today, and they found the heart beat with the Doppler :) it's crazy how much him/her has grown, in just 3 1/2 weeks.

So cool!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grney, that sucks about the flu! I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Starting when I'm 16 weeks, I have to start going to a specialist obgyn because of my high blood pressure. So more money right there ! But oh we'll its worth it. Apparently my blood pressure medicine isn't working too well. My blood pressure is still 150/90. I might switch to another medicine if this one doesn't start working. When I was on lisinopril before I tired getting pregnant, it made my blood pressure stay at 120/70. But I had I switch cause lisinopril causes cleft lip.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Thanks Pitbull Mommy, my husband and myself are hoping 2013 is our year. Definitely keep a watchful eye on your blood pressure. Stay off your feet as much as you can too.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's hard to stay off my feet, at work I'm on feet for 8 hours a day. ;/


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, do tight pants make you crampy? My work pants have gotten tight and they are super uncomfortable and making me crampy


----------



## bluckycharmed

I work at a sporting goods store so I wear athletic pants to work... but when my jeans got tight they didnt make me crampy, they made me uncomfortable though. I have been in maternity pants since about Nov and I love them.... they are the most comfy pants EVER...

So there is a change of plans on the gender scan for Tuesday... I went to the doctor today to get my urine tested and asked the doc about my scan on tuesday and he said that it is only to check my cervix, and that i might not even get to see my babies:saywhat: so I talked to my DH, and we decided that we are going to do my 4D ultrasound on Saturday at 10am... I am already booked!! We get 2, so we are going to do one now, (bc I simply cant wait any longer) and then we are going to do one again in March, before the babies get too big. So that works even better for me... after our scan I will have 30+ photos, and a video of the entire scan!! If they give it to me Saturday I will post it over the weekend, but I dont know if I am going to have to go back and pick it up. We will see. Either way I am STOKED to know what my babies are on Saturday!! 3 DAYS!!!! I cant wait. 

Hope yall are doing well... Dopey when is your IUI? have you had it yet? Grn hope you kicked the bug... and PB how far along are you now? You just wait.... I cant believe mine are the size of an open hand, and in the next 4 weeks they will more than double in weight. crazy! Its a miracle all around.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That is awesome blucky!! How much does the 4D cost? I can't wait to find out the sex of my baby :) and I'll be 11 weeks friday. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is your doc doing your 4D scan, or do you have to go to a private sonogram place?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Can you find out the sex at 16 weeks?


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey all. So... I have gone in for 2 follie checks and nothing so far, I go again on fri but if nothing then they will stop this cycle. I met with my er yesterday and and we discussed changing medications, my last couple of cycles I have taken a lot time to respond to the clomid and she felt that maybe its not the best med for me. We talked about doing a iui cycle with a different med... letrezole... but she suggested that we may want to move right to ivf.. because of my issues and my age she felt that ivf is prob my best chance... so depending on whats going on that probably what I will be doing. Glad to hear that you are all doing well.


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB we are doing the scan through a private place bc it's not covered by insurance... It cost $250 but we get 2 30-minute sessions that include the whole scan on DVD video, over 30 pictures, photo album, gender determination etc. we are doing one session Saturday and the other in march. Yes you can tell the sex at 16 weeks, and some women can tell at 13-14 weeks. It just depends if the babies are cooperating, and I REALLY hope that they are!! 

So Saturday I should have a bunch of pics and video to post of the babies! We are laying the new floor in the nursery and painting this weekend So I'm not sure when ill get it posted... But it won't take me too long.

Dopey, sorry you're not responding well to the clomid.... Lots of women rave about letrozole or femera as an alternative... I hope it works for you!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey, sorry the medicine isn't working well. iVF is very expensive. :( I hope you get your BFP very soon.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!! So in about 5 weeks I could possibly know if my baby is a boy or girl. I go to a specialist obgyn when I'm 16 weeks, so maybe that doctor can tell me the sex. Blucky, I really hope your babies are cooperating Saturday. Lets us know how it goes.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yesterday I went to my doctor, and she couldn't fine the heart beat on the Doppler this time, so she did a sonogram, and found it. I didn't get to hear it, cause their sonogram machine has no sound on it. She told me, once I'm 12 weeks, it will be easier to find the heart beat on the Doppler.


----------



## bluckycharmed

We never used a doppler during any of our scans, we just saw them on the sonogram, and heard them at the last one (about 12 weeks). I cant wait to find out the sex. My BFF was staying with me for the last 2 nights (she lives 2 hours away) and she painted my toenails blue/pink alternating in honor of my gender scan haha.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awe. How cute. Omg, I can't wait to hear what your having! :) are you showing a lot now?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Where is a good place to get maternity jeans? I know we live in different states, but we may have the same stores. Walmart doesn't have any, and Ross didn't have my size.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Motherhood Maternity is good, but kinda pricy. I got 2 pair that I LOVE from Sears fo only $20 bucks each. Their selection is limited, but their prices are good. Target should have some (though few) also.

I am definitely showing. I went to the grocery store the other night and the woman there asked if I had about a month left. I laughed and said no, hopefully about 5. So yea, I am big. See my pic below.

I am due to add another pic... which I will in the next day or so.
 



Attached Files:







progression15.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I went to target also, but they didn't have the color pants I needed for work. My job is just gonna have to deal with a different colored jeans, if I can't find the color I need. And those are beautiful pics. My stomach has gotten harder, and I guess it's getting bigger, since my pants are sooooo uncomfortable.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I tested positive for group B streptococcus, so my doc put me on amoxicillin to get rid of the bacteria. My baby could get it, :( so one more thing to worry about


----------



## bluckycharmed

oh yikes! have you been feeling ill? take care of that baby and make sure to rest! and drink lots of OJ!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I hope everyone is doing well here! I see that pb is still pregnant with a healthy little one ! YAY!
and blucky, you are still cooking those two babies yourself! YAY AGAIN!

Today is cd2, and I am excited to say that we are going gonal f and iui this cycle!!!!!
I was worried about my thyroid as my levels have been off but today my test came back 2.58 which is good so they are letting me do iui! YAY!

I am very hopeful for this month! 

hoping I can catch up to you all and be pregnant with you guys!!!!!!!!!! Please update me on everything! 

pb, are you in 2nd tri yet?

blucky, when is next Ultrasound? 

dope, whats your status????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes grace I am still pregnant. :) I'll be in the second trimester in about 2 1/2-3 weeks


----------



## bluckycharmed

Saturday! at 10am! I will know GENDERS!!!! I cant wait for you to catch up too!!! I hope your hiatus gave you a needed break! Are you back now so you can walk us through this cycle? and YAYYYY for IUI!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, I hope this will be your month. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I found a 3D/4D place. I can find out the sex February 15th, i don't know if I should wait until my doctor does it, or just go there. My doc won't do it till 18-20 weeks. And I don't think they'll do the cd and stuff also. So I will have to ask my doctor what they give when they do the gender scan


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://www.weeseeimaging.com/index.html this is the place we are using.... cant wait til sat!!!


----------



## grace10209

That's so great blucky!!! I can't wait to see pics and hear how the experience was!

Thanks pb, I hope this is my month too.

Tomorrow we start injections, I'm excited, I'm also going to try acupuncture this cycle. Ill go once per week or so starting on Tuesday, my first ultrasound and bw is at 745 and then I'm going for first acupuncture at 9, so ill go to work late that day.

We are also going to do lots of bd'ing around iui, 
Pb, can u tell me what cd your iui was? And what days u bd'd around it? 

Pb, I can't believe ur gonna be 2nd tri soon!!!! Ahhhh

Omg girls - I'm praying I can catch up to you


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I believe it was CD 12. And I think we Bd the night of iui, and two days after the iui


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you still having cramps blucky? I am. I wish they would go away


----------



## bluckycharmed

I havnt hard them hard core lately, although I can feel everything stretching, but it just feels like I have been doing crunches which is NOT the case lol. I think when they go through their next growth spurt they will come back again. It shouldnt last too much longer, before you have a little break. But after that, your bladder will hurt. lol


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I havnt hard them hard core lately, although I can feel everything stretching, but it just feels like I have been doing crunches which is NOT the case lol. I think when they go through their next growth spurt they will come back again. It shouldnt last too much longer, before you have a little break. But after that, your bladder will hurt. lol



I can't wait for cramps and for my bladder to hurt!!!!:haha:
I am so excited to get where you guys are. To go through pregnancy succesfully. Oh i can't wait.
I take my first gonal f injection tonight. i wonder how different it will be doing that vs clomid. I'll be interested to see how fast my follicles grow and how many grow. I can't wait to do iui. I am also starting acunpuncture next week, Im going to a woman who does a lot of work with fertility patients and also pregnancy so I can continue to go to her during pregnancy if I so chose.
I also bought the Circle & Bloom cd's for iui/ivf and I started listening to those last night. Just trying everything in my control to create a good, healthy, calm, positive environment to grow my little bean in :winkwink:

I was bummed when af came this past time, but then I just keep reminding myself that the time just wasn't right yet, that god was giving me bfn to prevent me for going through another loss. 

I am confident I will get bfp again and I will have my little rainbow. OMG I can't wait! 

pb, how do you feel? do you FEEL pregnant yet? i know blucky does as she has two in there! she's been "feeling" it from early early on! 

I can't wait to come here during 1st trimester and ask you guys 1000 questions.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No i dont feel pregnant. I still don't have many pregnancy symptoms. Lol. I guess I'm lucky, for now. Just some cramping, my nipples are still a little sore, and pounding headaches. But that's pretty much it. My cousins who are pregnant also, have been really sick. I haven't gotten any sickness at all. Thank god. How much do those injections cost? I read online that they are like $1,000? But that may not be true. 

Blucky, I'm so excited for you for tomorrow!!! :) I think me and my husband are gonna do what you are doing, but we won't get 3D/4D until after 25 weeks, but I'm gonna make an appointment for next month to find out the gender. And if for some reason we can't find out the gender, they don't charge me anymore if I have to come back for a redo. They can do it as early as 16 weeks, but I think I'm gonna wait until I'm 17-17.5 weeks too go. And I'm gonna get a teddy beat with the heart beat recorded in it. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, if I go get maternity pants, do you recommend the big stomach band, or just the smaller one? I'm not really showing, but my pants are really uncomfortable now. So I think I need some maternity pants


----------



## bluckycharmed

Right now I prefer the ones with the short elastic band that doesnt go above the tummy, but when women get bigger they say you will want the ones that pull all the way up. So I have 2 pair of those, but I usually roll the tops of them down for now. Sometimes I pull them up... depends on how I am feeling. 

If I were you I would do the small elastic band...until you grow out of them.... most singleton pregnancies dont show (to my extent) until after 22 weeks. The woman at the maternity store yesterday could NOT believe that I was only 16 weeks... but I am not gaining fat, its all baby and bloat. Its crazy. Hope that helps. 

Grace it sounds like you are prepared! Mind, body, and soul! I will keep you in my prayers!! This is your month, and with your treatments, you might have TWINS!!! How cool would that be!!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> No i dont feel pregnant. I still don't have many pregnancy symptoms. Lol. I guess I'm lucky, for now. Just some cramping, my nipples are still a little sore, and pounding headaches. But that's pretty much it. My cousins who are pregnant also, have been really sick. I haven't gotten any sickness at all. Thank god. How much do those injections cost? I read online that they are like $1,000? But that may not be true.
> 
> Blucky, I'm so excited for you for tomorrow!!! :) I think me and my husband are gonna do what you are doing, but we won't get 3D/4D until after 25 weeks, but I'm gonna make an appointment for next month to find out the gender. And if for some reason we can't find out the gender, they don't charge me anymore if I have to come back for a redo. They can do it as early as 16 weeks, but I think I'm gonna wait until I'm 17-17.5 weeks too go. And I'm gonna get a teddy beat with the heart beat recorded in it. :)


I have no idea how much they cost, luckily my insurance covers fertility treatments........thank god.

Thats great that you have been feeling so good too, some women and throwing up everyday, all 9 months! 

i dont care what I get sickness/sore/ etc, i just want a healthy little one............you can remind me i said that if im ever complaining during pregnancy!
ha ha


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't wait until I start feeling him/her move so I can actually FEEL pregnant. Lol. And okay I will remind you. Lol. Doesn't injection make you mature a lot of follicles?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, Have you felt your babies move yet? A lot of my friends started feeling their babies move around 16 weeks.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I still havnt felt mine move


----------



## grace10209

yes I think injections "may" make you produce more follicles...but then again each woman is different and responds differently. Im VERY curious to see how I respond.....how many and how quickly.
Its crazy too cuz some women have MANY follicles and still get bfp with ONE baby, and others can have only 2 and end up with twins. so there is really no way to know what will happen. 

I wonder if i'll have any side effects from gonal f. im so excited!! can't wait to do iui! ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I only had 2 follies grace, my DH said he had ninja sperm tho... Maybe yours does too!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I really hoped w 2 babies that I'd feel them move by now, but my guess is any day/week now I should


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, i can't believe you are freaking 16 weeks already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had 3 follicles and I only conceived one :) If i would've conceived 2 or 3, I don't think my body could handle it, cause my blood pressure is already staying high with just one. I can't wait until your iui either. :) I hope this is your month. Yay!!!! Blucky, I really hope you feel them soon, and when you do let us know how it feels. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, tomorrow is almost here, are you excited?? :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How many people are you taking with you to your appointment? I plan on taking like 5 or 6 people.


----------



## grace10209

I think if we do the 3d/4d ultrasound we would just or my DH and I. then again we dont have a huge family support that we WANT to come. lol

I pray this is my month and that i get preg with my rainbow baby.


----------



## grace10209

imagine if i got pregnant with TWINS?!??!?!?!? I WOULD ABSOLUTLEY FREAK OUT!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That would be awesome if you had twins. :)


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hi Grace, hope your holidays went well. I too will be starting IUI, go back to the Dr on Jan 17th, I was supposed to go on Dec 28th but I ended up with the flu.:( Like you my insurance covers 100%, just need to pay co pays. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Like you I am hoping for some good news soon.

Pitbull Mommy & Blucky hope you are both feeling well. Blucky good luck to you tomorrow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I need to get a new sono picture, cause my baby is way bigger than the pic on my profile. It actually looks more like a baby now. I won't get a regular sonogram until I'm 18-20 weeks or if I go to that sono place at 16 weeks. The sonograms my doc has gave me, were just to see if the baby had a heart beat, cause we couldn't find it on the Doppler. They haven't measured my baby or anything. And won't until I'm 18-20 weeks. :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And my baby is in a totally different position now, how weird! It looks like he/she is laying down. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The iui worked for me the first try, hopefully it does for y'all also. :) that would be awesome.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> I need to get a new sono picture, cause my baby is way bigger than the pic on my profile. It actually looks more like a baby now. I won't get a regular sonogram until I'm 18-20 weeks or if I go to that sono place at 16 weeks. The sonograms my doc has gave me, were just to see if the baby had a heart beat, cause we couldn't find it on the Doppler. They haven't measured my baby or anything. And won't until I'm 18-20 weeks. :(

My friend experienced that same thing when she was pregnant as well. Her insurance company only allowed so many sonograms and it only started when she was so many weeks along. I think that is just awful especially for a first pregnancy you are so excited and curious to see the growth of your lil nugget.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Even if I paid for it, my doc wouldn't give me one. :( I wish I could buy a sonogram machine and bring it home, so I can look at my baby whenever I want too. :) LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I found some on Craig's list for $19,000. Haha


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> I found some on Craig's list for $19,000. Haha

Is that all? LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Haha. Nothing I could afford.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dang I missed a lot when I was at work today ! 

PB it will just be me and my DH tomorrow... we are scheduling our second 4d one in March and taking a lot of immediate family, but we wanted to do the gender scan with just the two of us... its both of our firsts and we are really lovey dovey sentimental like that I guess lol. I made these scratch off tickets for my in laws to reveal the genders right after.

I am SO EXCITED about tomorrow... just 11 hours !!!! EEK!! I cannot WAIT!!! I will post on here shortly after the scan and let yall know how it goes! 

My doc will only do the sonograms that insurance covers, but since I am a high risk pregnancy with multiples my insurance covers one per month! I dont know what I would do if I had to wait so long for scans! A normal singleton pregnancy gets one at about 12w, 20w, and 34w.... normally... I would DIE if I only got 3, but thankfully my husbands super :spermy: helped us out.

If you had asked me before I found out there were twins, I probably would have said that I dont know if I could handle it physically, but overall I think my body is handling it well. I mean I have a medium frame and I was fluffy before, so I have some room to grow with the babies. My belly button is starting to flatten out though... I normally have a deep belly button but I feel like it gets more shallow every day haha. 

11 hours from now I will be getting my first non-vaginal ultrasound and finding out my GENDERS!!! OMG I cannot wait!!!! I am not going to be able to sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
So excited for you today!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Comfort is a thing of the past when it comes to sleeping while pregnant. Such a horrible sleepless night! On the bright side.... 2 hours and 40 minutes!

Grace, any side effects from injections?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm high risk also cause of my high blood pressure. I'll probably get more sonograms once I go to the specialist. Yay blucky, it's almost time for your appointment. :))) I really hope your babies are cooperating today. My cousins baby had its legs crossed when she went to find out the sex the other day. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your just now getting a tummy sonogram? I've only got one vaginal sonogram when I was 7 weeks, the rest were on my tummy.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea it is standard for my doc do to vag sonos until 14 weeks. Glad I am done with those! I cannot wait until 10am! I have so many calls to make before I can post it on facebook! I will prob get the pictures on here later tonight, but I will at least get on to tell yall what they are!

So excited!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!! I can't wait until next month, so I can find out the sex of my baby!!! :) that sonogram place Im gonna go too, has this thing called the cupcake package. It's where the sonogram lady doesn't tell you what your having, instead she gets a cup cake for the mother and father to be, and when we bite into it, it will either be pink or blue filling. I thinks that is really cool. But I don't know if we're going to do that one or not


----------



## bluckycharmed

That is a cute idea... but I think if I was watching the sonogram I would know... i have watched SO MANY ultrasounds on youtube I feel like I know exactly what I am looking for and I would just be able to tell. This morning is dragging by, I am watching some Labor and Delivery shows that I recorded and every time a baby pops out, I start to bawl like a little baby. Its so beautiful, and I know when mine are finally here I am going to cry like a baby too. my DH is NOT a cryer, but I am pretty sure he is going to cry too. I wonder if I will cry today when we know the sexes? I had another dream it was one of each last night. So in the last 2 weeks I have dreamt that it was boy/boy, girl/ girl, and 2 dreams where it was boy/girl. and One where they found a 3rd baby... EEK! haha guess we will see what dreams were right! I have covered all of my bases!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg, last night I had a dream that I had 4 babies. And I didn't know it until birth.. Omg, that would be crazy. Lol. And I've had a couple dreams that I'm having a girl. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

These are the lotto tickets that we made to reveal to my in laws later today... the one that is scratched was just the practice one that I made, and the others are the ones that are ready to be scratched! We made 2 for boys and 2 for girls, so we are covered no matter what they are!!
 



Attached Files:







pres.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 1









test.jpeg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That is SOOO cute. How do you make stuff like that?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I found the idea on pinterest... I am pretty crafty as it is, so it was pretty easy. I just printed the cards on cardstock on my printer after I found the clip art and little riddle that I wanted, then I searched for home made lotto tickets until I found the right mixture. We are going to get pic frames and put a pic of each in each frame, and then attach the lotto ticket for them to scratch off first. I think they will like it


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That is a good idea, I wish I was creative. Ha


----------



## bluckycharmed

If you search long enough for creative ideas, you will become creative!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I am watching an episode of labor and delivery that I recorded, and this woman just had her 2nd baby... the first one lived for 9 months and never came home from the nicu.... omg I cannot imagine! Having a baby, then them not leave the hospital and die in the hospital after 9 months. omg i cant imagine that is HORRIBLE. yikes.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know. Omg!!! That is soooo sad. :( how much longer do you have till your appointment?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It's at 10am!! 45 more minutes!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I didn't know what time it is where your at. It's 8:20 here. Well blucky, I am so excited for you, and I can not wait until you get on here and tell us how it went... Good luck, and I hope your babies cooperate. :) lol


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Comfort is a thing of the past when it comes to sleeping while pregnant. Such a horrible sleepless night! On the bright side.... 2 hours and 40 minutes!
> 
> Grace, any side effects from injections?


Blucky, so excited, i bet you know right now what the sexes are!! can't wait to hear! 

i can "feel" my ovaries already, not too painful but im shocked that after 1 shot i can feel them, we will see how it goes over the next few days, and I get a shot each day, then i go on tuesday for my first ultrasound. I have a small bruise on my stomache from where i got the shot, so tonight we will do it on the opposite side...............and we will alternate each night. I can't wait to do ovidrel and iui, so excited!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So how often do you do the shot? For 5 days, like clomid? Or everyday until ovidrel?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So my fertility doctor told me to stop taking my progesterone at 11 weeks, and I'm 11 weeks, 1 day. I am really scared to stop taking them. Like what if progesterone has kept my pregnancy healthy, and when I stop my progesterone get low? They are vaginal progesterone, so I don't know if progesterone you take by mouth is the same thing or not. Please give me advice. Should I keep taking them till I see my obgyn Thursday, or stop taking them like my fertility doctor said?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Team pink AND blue!!! Yayyyyy! Post more later!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay, blucky!!!!!! How cool. When you get the chance, will you give me advice on what I posted just a second ago. I bet you are soooo excited :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think the vaginal progesterone is so you uterus lining doesn't get thin. But I'm not sure


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Online people are saying they took it until 10-11 weeks cause the placenta takes over after that point


----------



## bluckycharmed

I never took those so I'm not sure... I would think it'll be fine if u wanna wait til Thursday... I probably would.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I'm gonna take it till Thursday, and I'll ask my obgyn if she thinks I should stop taking the progesterone. I bet your excited blucky, now you can buy boy and girl stuff... :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't wait to actually start FEELING pregnant. I don't really have symptoms and haven't


----------



## bluckycharmed

the only thing that makes me feel preggo is the extreme exhaustion and getting HUGE... otherwise I wouldnt either... I cant wait to feel my little babies move! I am in the process of uploading/editing video and pics so that I will be able to show yall!


----------



## bluckycharmed

The best pics from today are in my journal if yall wanna check them out!


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2ylWaRhuFM&feature=youtu.be

Here is the video from my ultrasound today!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Online people are saying they took it until 10-11 weeks cause the placenta takes over after that point


pb, i would call both offices, your fertility doctor and you ob and ask them. Always ask your doctor and never go by what you read online. I would say if the offices are not open today you can take it today but call and leave messages for both so they can call you back first thing in the morning.
Of course, you can always ask online (and us) for opinions but I would only do what my doctor told me. and stop worrying! everything is good. you have a healthy little one in there! call both offices and leave a message = then ask them tomorrow, tell them why you are worried and see what they say. all will be fine ok :winkwink:


----------



## grace10209

Blucky,
I can't even begin to say how excited I am for you. those pics just make me cry, I can't even imagine the overwhelming feeling it must be to see them, to have two little healthy babies, i would absolutely be a balling mess, jumping all over the place with happiness! I am so thrilled for you!!!! YAY!

pb, 
just repeat what i wrote above, if they told you to stop at a certain point then i would do what they say, if you are worried then call them and ask again. I would just talk to both of them tomorrow so then you can feel better. I would NEVER go against what my doctor said, well unless of course i make too many follies this cycle and they cancel my iui, and tell me to "not do timed intercourse" - then i would do it anyway. but thats different.

yes i take the shots everyday, i go for my ultrasound on tuesday and based on those results they will tell me:
1) keep taking same dose 
2) come back on X day for another check 
3) or trigger on X day depending on how big follies are
It varies from woman to woman, some have to keep taking shots til like cd13-cd20. other women response really quickly and they are told to stop on cd11 and then they do trigger, it all depends. 
Last nights I had to do myself in the bathroom at Buffalo Wild Wings! LOL we went out for the football game :wacko:
you should have seen me in the bathroom stall with my injection, my gause, my alcohol swap for cleansing :dohh: 
it was funny but I got it done and thats all that matters. LOL
Usually we are home to take it and they told me to take it around the same time everyday, which is between 6 and 630p. 

please god let me become pregnant this time and catch up to you guys!!

Blucky, how are you? still on cloud 9???? OMG I WOULD BE FREAKING OUT!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My fertility doctor told me 11 weeks. And I'm already passed that


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, We went to Buffalo Wild Wings last night, and it was PACKED, because of the football game. The wait was an hour, so we left. Lol. There was no way I was waiting an hour. Ha.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I wouldnt wait an hour to eat anywhere. No way.. I would just find something else! I hope yall had a great weekend! Mine was quite magical although I definitely over did it. I did a lot of the painting in the nursery and then against better judgement finished the trim today... so the nursery is 100% painted! Below is the color that we chose. We were going to lay the flooring today but there was a loud creak in the floor so my DH and his dad spend the day tearing up the subfloor to find out which joyce was causing the creak, and then they were finally able to fix it. I wasnt going to be the one laying the floor anyway so it doesnt really matter that they didnt get started... it will only take them a day or so.

Hope you all have a great monday!
 



Attached Files:







image_1358052917336574.jpg
File size: 127.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Luckily we had friends that got a table in the bar before we got there so we didn't have to wait at all. but there was a crazy line inside waiting........I wouldn't wait either. lol

pb, i would definitly call your fertility doctor and ob today. I understand your hesitance though........

blucky, the room looks awesome! so excited for you guys! and good thing you found that creak now and fixed it. What do you mean, "Joyce was causing the creak". ?

Today is my DH's first day at his new job so im excited about that! and tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound and blood work. it seems really early to me as it will only be cd7 but I guess on injectables they have you start early?


----------



## bluckycharmed

The joyce (joice) as in the beam that runs under the subfloor for support... The nursery is on the second floor. We got it squared away. It feels so much more real now that we know the genders... Hopefully next I can feel them move! 

I have an appt tomorrow with my OB but I think they are just checking my cervical length. I think. I hope it's the right length!!


----------



## grace10209

lmao, i thought joyce was a person that was making the floor creek! LMAO :haha:

too funny! how are you feeling blucky?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My fertility doctor told me 11 weeks. And I'm already passed that


pb, how far along are you so far? it seems like its going so fast!!!
:thumbup:
how do you feel? like its flying by or going slow?


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Congrats Blucky, a Boy and a Girl, very exciting!!

Pitbull Mommy how are you feeling?

Good Luck Grace, I go Thursday and will be starting IUI, very excited about this.


----------



## dopeyz414

Hi everyone!!!

Grace so glad to see you back and being positive... I have missed our cheerleader!

Bluckey- the video was awesome... so excited for you...

So I went for follie check sun am... 1 follie at 18.5... they said I could trigger but I am waiting until tonight... I am doing iui and cant go tue so I decided to wait a day... so I go on Wed for my iui

my doctor said to bd tonight and abstain tomorrow then iui on wed... I will plan to bd again wed night... what did you do pb?

then if this doesnt work im on to ivf... my insusrance has already given the approval... I have a 500 deductable but once that is paid i only pay for my copays... for the rest of the year so.... 

Im so excited... I hope this will be my month... glad your all well...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, I'm 11 weeks and 3 days!! :) Thursday can't get here fast enough!!!! Lol. I love hearing my baby's heart beat. It feels like its going fast. I just want to get past the first trimester, which is really soon!! :)

Blucky, I love the nursery color!! :) I hope you feel your babies move soon! That's gotta be the best feeling in the world!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey, that Is great. I hope this is your month!! I think We B'd two days before iui, same night as iui, and I think two days after iui. But not for sure


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grney, I'm feeling good. I'm really wanting to start feeling pregnant. Lol. I don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Grace so glad to see you back and being positive... I have missed our cheerleader!
> 
> Bluckey- the video was awesome... so excited for you...
> 
> So I went for follie check sun am... 1 follie at 18.5... they said I could trigger but I am waiting until tonight... I am doing iui and cant go tue so I decided to wait a day... so I go on Wed for my iui
> 
> my doctor said to bd tonight and abstain tomorrow then iui on wed... I will plan to bd again wed night... what did you do pb?
> 
> then if this doesnt work im on to ivf... my insusrance has already given the approval... I have a 500 deductable but once that is paid i only pay for my copays... for the rest of the year so....
> 
> Im so excited... I hope this will be my month... glad your all well...

OMG dope thats so exciting that your iui will be wednesday!!! YAY! 
thats totally what I will do as far as bd'ing. Thats awesome about your insurance too. my plan is 2 cycle's with iui and then on to ivf, and im ready for it. I would totally do ivf now but my DH wants to try iui first. 

Please let me know how the iui goes.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My obgyn called me back, but I was in the shower and I didn't get to answer it. She left a voicemail telling me to keep taking the progesterone right now. And she is gonna call me back after 1:30, to talk with me more about it


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I got to take it until 13 weeks.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I got to take it until 13 weeks.


Oh good, im so glad you talked to her and got an answer! yay!
I wonder if I'll have to take that, I asked my Re about it and she said she didn't think so at this point but it all depends on what my bloodwork shows once I get my bfp. 

So you dont "feel" preg at all pb? 

are you still wearing your regular pants? I remember when i was preg before, I only got to 6 weeks but I was alredy really bloated ! lol


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> Congrats Blucky, a Boy and a Girl, very exciting!!
> 
> Pitbull Mommy how are you feeling?
> 
> Good Luck Grace, I go Thursday and will be starting IUI, very excited about this.

thats great you are doing iui. Wow 3 of us are! what are you taking for meds this cycle? clomid/ovidrel? what cd are you? 
I am excited for my ultrasound and curious to see how im responding and what they say.............


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been taking progesterone since before I was pregnant, so my uterus was nice and thick until I got pregnant. I fit in my regular pants, but they are SO uncomfortable, so I bought some maternity pants for work, and I wear stretchy pants at home. And no I don't feel pregnant at all


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I've been taking progesterone since before I was pregnant, so my uterus was nice and thick until I got pregnant. I fit in my regular pants, but they are SO uncomfortable, so I bought some maternity pants for work, and I wear stretchy pants at home. And no I don't feel pregnant at all


Oh really? I didn't realize you started taking it before bfp, was your lining thin? I don't know much about it or why they give it to some people and not to others?

Blucky, did u take progesterone?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The cycle I got my BFP, my lining was thin. But my lining was fine the months before


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky when you had your cramps around 11-12 weeks, how we're they? Mine aren't painful, they kinda feel like a burning sensation, but not painful just uncomfortable. And it feels like I could start AF any second. Cause I'm having a lot of discharge, so it feels like right before AF shows.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Not as bad as AF, cause I would have HORRIBLE cramps before AF showed.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I never took progesterone... Guess my bloodwork was ok? It was never even brought up in discussion. 

PB that sounds the same as my cramps, which I still get sometimes. It's just the uterus stretching as far as I know... So don't worry. I e had a lot of discharge throughout my whole pregnancy so far... Doctor said it was normal and not to worry about it. I have an appt at 3 today to check my cervical length... I'm not real sure what to expect. I just hope it's a good length. 

Hope y'all are doing ok! So glad 3 of u are doing IUI this cycle! Really hoping that you all get your BFPs!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay good. Maybe it's because the baby is going through a growth spurt these next 3 weeks? My progesterone levels were fine, I guess it's just for the lining of my uterus.


----------



## dopeyz414

I did clomid this cycle... it looked like it wasnt gonna work this month then it did...course I started late. I got af Sat before xmas and couldnt go in for us til day 7 due to holiday stuff... so I started clomid day 7 and its now day 25... 

The other variable with this iui is when I did hsg test it show that my left tube could be blocked... they said it was possible it was just spasiming and thats why dye didnt flow into it but there is no guarantee either way... andmy follie is on the left...

I will do ivf... however I was a bit overwhelmed that they wanted to go straight to it without iui... I just wanted to read up more and have some time for mental preparation... as well as financial... although my insurance covers most of it, there is 500 deductable as well as copays for meds... 

When I go it tomorrow for iui, I am going to bring a list of questions to ask in regards to ivf... I want to know what protocol they will have me follow... will I take bcp, what hormones will I take, what is time frame for each of the meds...

I have read some online and have some basic info, but there are so many possibilities and I want specific info for me...

For now, I have 24.5 hrs til my iui I hope it works!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey I hope that your IUI works too! So you have 1 follicle on the left side? Yay I hope it is a magical follicle! 

PB do you think they will do an u/s of your baby on your appt Thurs or do you have to wait til your next appt?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey, I hope you get your BFP!!!!! 
Blucky, I won't get a sono until I'm 18-20 weeks. They have gave me sonos, but it was just to find the heart beat, since we couldn't hear it on the Doppler at first. They haven't measured my baby or anything. So I won't get a regular sonogram until I'm 18-20 weeks. But I do start going to a specialist when I'm 16 weeks, so he/she may give me one then.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I had a dream last night that my little girl was much smaller ( like scary smaller) than the boy, so I am going to ask them if they can measure today, I don't think they're planning on it tho. She is sitting a lot farther back than he is so it was hard to tell at my u/s Saturday, and that place isn't diagnostic so they don't measure there.


----------



## grace10209

Hi All

Blucky, I hope your appt goes well today and that your cervix is the perfect length for this stage of a twin pregnancy ! :) Im sure it will be.
that stinks about that dream you had, booooo - try to not let it stress you. BOTH your babies are perfectly healthy and growing inside that nice warm/healthy womb of yours :)

Pb, good luck at your appt on thursday. you must be happy to be going, although what are they going to do if no ultrasound? I dont know much about pregnancy appts so im not sure what they would do? 

Dope, So excited you are having your iui tomorrow. yay! sending you happy, positive, baby thoughts and i hope all goes well. :thumbup:
I hear you on the ivf, there is so much information and every protocol can be so different, sometimes the cycle takes forever. One thing I noticed though and I hope this "could" be the case for me if I ever get there, is sometime when they do the egg retrieval, if there are a lot of healthy eggs, they make a lot of embryo's and if say they do 10 embryo's, they maybe they will implant 3 and freeze the rest, that means if (for forbid) the ivf doesn't work, and you need to do it again, atleast you DONT NEED to do another egg retrieval...........which i think is awesome. ER is the scariest part for me as you need to go under and then rest for 2 days. I would definitly ask your RE about that, I plan to if I have to get to that stage! 
BUT, we could be way over thinking as most likely you are going to get pregnant with this IUI!!!!!!!!!! YAY! so excited for you! and once again, I am like 5-7 days behind you!

AFM, the tech doing my ultrasound would NOT tell me how thick my lining was, NOR would she tell me how many follies I had, it was so wierd, NOW i know that at "this" office, its a smaller satellite office, they have an outside company do the ultrasounds so maybe thats way, when I go to the main office in another city, its all done by the staff right there, no outside people. so maybe thats why they wouldn't tell me my info. but I was not happy. Im like "what do you mean you can't/wont tell me" how many follies i have. :saywhat: 
OMG i was really not happy........ :grr::grr::grr::grr:
but then I left there and went to my first acunpuncture appt. and im feeling MUCH better now, calm, relaxed, happy..........

Happy, Healthy babies and thoughts for everyone! 

Namaste .......:headspin:


----------



## grace10209

Just got a call from RE!!!!!!

I have one mature follicle! yay 18mm, they want me to do gonal f again tonight Tues, trigger shot tomorrow night Wed, and iui Friday morning! 

Im sooooooooooo excited! They said we can bd as much as we want so i think we will do tonight, wednesday and friday after iui, then saturday again. DH wants to "rest" thursday so he can build up some strong swimmers for friday morning! 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im really excited! lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!! I hope this is your month!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, that's a scary dream. I wish my doc would measure my baby. They told me nothing would be wrong if there is a heart beat. So that kinda makes me feel better


----------



## bluckycharmed

YAYYYY GRACE!!! So excited for you!!! THIS IS YOUR MONTH!!

So my cervix was fine today... 4.7cm long, and 4 is the average so yay! I also got her to measure my babies to make me feel better... they are still measuring nicely! Here are some pics from today!
 



Attached Files:







PrincePrincess.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Gender sonogram is February 16th at 1pm. YAY!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's great blucky :)


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> YAYYYY GRACE!!! So excited for you!!! THIS IS YOUR MONTH!!
> 
> So my cervix was fine today... 4.7cm long, and 4 is the average so yay! I also got her to measure my babies to make me feel better... they are still measuring nicely! Here are some pics from today!

Omg blucky!! Those babies are beautiful! Ughhhh look at them!! :cloud9:
They look so great and I'm beyond thrilled for you! :hugs::flower::thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Gender sonogram is February 16th at 1pm. YAY!!!


That's awesome! I can't wait to find out what your having!! Do u have any ideas? You must be so excited!! Hey, what time did u trigger and what time was ur iui?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm very excited. I wanted a boy at first, but now I kinda want a girl. I will be happy either way. :) I triggered at 7am November 8th, and did iui at 10:30am November 9th.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband just told me that we won't be able to watch the 3D/4D DVD that the sonogram people give us without a 3D TV!!! Lmao. I don't think that is true. Blucky did you get a 3D sono, if so do you need a 3D TV to watch it? I think my husband is just saying that so he can have a reason to buy a 3D TV. Lmao


----------



## grace10209

Ya he's messing with you! Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He is a goober. Lol. We just bought a new tv 5 months ago. He doesn't need a new one. Lol


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey pb did u use instead cups or anything after iui... grace what do u think... are you planning on using after yours?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I used the condom trick. You damp 2 regular sized tampons to where they expand, you let them dry. Once the tampons are dry, you put the tampons inside an unmedicated condom and then tie it up. And after you Bd, you put it in. I did that trick 2 days before iui, and then the night of iui and the day after iui I believe. It worked, it kept all the sperm in there. I kept it in for about 15-30min after BD


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My fertility doctor told me the trick.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey, is your iui today?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I used the condom trick. You damp 2 regular sized tampons to where they expand, you let them dry. Once the tampons are dry, you put the tampons inside an unmedicated condom and then tie it up. And after you Bd, you put it in. I did that trick 2 days before iui, and then the night of iui and the day after iui I believe. It worked, it kept all the sperm in there. I kept it in for about 15-30min after BD

Thats very interesting pb and I never heard of this! Except when you mentioned it here once before. ? I dont know if we have any unmedicated condoms.? So you did this with bd'ing around iui? what about right after iui? did you lay there for a while? put anything in? did you go to work after? i have mine friday at 9am and then im going to work after. lol
Also, so you bd'd the same day as iui (just later that night)? and then again the day after?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Two days before iui, the night of iui, and I believe the next two days after the iui. And yes I used the condom thing all times after the iui. My doctor had to give me an unmedicated condom, cause I couldn't find any at stores. All the ones at stores had spermicide in them. And I didn't go to work after the iui, but I didn't lay down and relax either.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes the same night as iui. And the next two days after iui


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Two days before iui, the night of iui, and I believe the next two days after the iui. And yes I used the condom thing all times after the iui. My doctor had to give me an unmedicated condom, cause I couldn't find any at stores. All the ones at stores had spermicide in them. And I didn't go to work after the iui, but I didn't lay down and relax either.

Thanks so much pb. im so concentrating on timing now, LMAO :wacko: 

Tuesday: bd
Wednesday: bd and trigger
Thurs: rest and build up sperm 
Fri: iui and bd at night
Sat: bd 
Sun: bd

that look good???? LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh ya!! I think you got it covered!! :))


----------



## grace10209

pb, did they do another ultrasound morning of IUI to check on follies? or just do iui? 

dope, did you have yours done today??????????????????? So thrilled for you! tell me EVERYTHING!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> Grneydmassgal said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Blucky, a Boy and a Girl, very exciting!!
> 
> Pitbull Mommy how are you feeling?
> 
> Good Luck Grace, I go Thursday and will be starting IUI, very excited about this.
> 
> thats great you are doing iui. Wow 3 of us are! what are you taking for meds this cycle? clomid/ovidrel? what cd are you?
> I am excited for my ultrasound and curious to see how im responding and what they say.............Click to expand...

Hi Grace I will find out tomorrow whether or not I will still be taking the Clomid/Ovidrel. My doctor wanted me to take a month off from taking fertility meds because I had been taking them since September. Three of us going through IUI and IVF. Baby Dust to us all!

Pitbull Mommy I am going to try that Tampon/Condom trick.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No they didn't do a sono. Just the iui. And it took about 5 min or less. And then I had to lay there for 15 min


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grney, make sure it's unmedicated or it can kill the sperm. :) I hope y'all get y'all's BFP's!!! Yay!! I'm so excited for y'all


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm thinking about getting one of these cribs within the next few months. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of these cribs within the next few months. :)

are they the convertible ones? those are the best bet for your money as it will last until the child is like 15-17 yrs old!!!


----------



## grace10209

what is your due date pb? have you thought about names yet? is your dh getting excited?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It converts to a toddler bed, day bed, and full size. I know cramps are normal, but man these cramps are freaking me out. I've been cramping A LOT the past week or so. And it all happens at work. Maybe for being on my feet all day? I don't know. Cause when I'm laying down at home, I'm fine. And it can't be cause I'm not drinking enough water, cause I drink water all day everyday. That's all I drink. So I don't know. They freak me out!!! Today I had like throbbing pain in my stomach.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My due date is August 2nd! :) 6 1/2 months away


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Sometimes he seems excited, and sometimes he freaks out. Like last night he was freaking out cause I told him im already almost 3 months. And that we have like 6 1/2 months left


----------



## grace10209

pb, thats interesting about the cramps but I think its totally normal for pregnancy, im sorry I haven't been through it myself so i can't personally tell you i "had it too".

But Im believe Blucky has said a few times that she has them too. And you did ask your doctor and they said not to worry right? im sure its just that little one growing healthy and getting nice and comfy in there!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya my doctor told me as long as there isn't any blood, its okay. But it still freaks me out. Def when I'm cramping a lot.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, did u test after iui? Or did u wait for blood work?


----------



## grace10209

Dope? Where are you and how did it go???


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I tested the day after my missed period


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB the cramps are okay as long as you arent bleed and that crib looks nice! We went with a convertible style too to get more for our money! 

I am dead on my feet and my back is KILLING me and I even sat down most of my shift at work! ugh I need to get a better prenatal support belt! Anywho, here is my latest pic with the 17w one updated!
 



Attached Files:







Prog17weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awww. Cute preggo belly!! :) my family is noticing that my belly is sticking out more. A week and a day, and I'll be in the second trimester!!! Yay!!! I'm gonna see if I can talk my doctor into giving me a "real" sono today. I would like to know if my baby is growing the way it should. I don't think I should have to wait until 18-20 weeks for that. :( yesterday my cramps felt like AF was showing anytime, and then after I layed Down for awhile, I felt way better.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Awww. Cute preggo belly!! :) my family is noticing that my belly is sticking out more. A week and a day, and I'll be in the second trimester!!! Yay!!! I'm gonna see if I can talk my doctor into giving me a "real" sono today. I would like to know if my baby is growing the way it should. I don't think I should have to wait until 18-20 weeks for that. :( yesterday my cramps felt like AF was showing anytime, and then after I layed Down for awhile, I felt way better.

pb, good luck at your appt. today, I can't imagine that your doc would refuse to check on your baby. I am sure they will. good luck! what time are you going? i can't believe you are going to be in 2nd tri in one week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
did you have a beta blood test scheduled after your iui or did they just have you test at home? My RE is going to book me for a beta check two weeks after so Feb 1 (im guessing as this is what they did before w/clomid ovidrel). s
so, i dont know if i should test out trigger and test at home before hand, or just wait til beta. LMAO :haha: im not sure I could wait.

Hoping dope posts soon so she can tell her how great her iui went yesterday!!! 

blucky,
im so sorry about your back, there has got to be some stretching yoga exercises out there for pregnnacy back pain that can help ease your discomfort a bit?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My appointment is at 2:45pm! Too long away. Lol. I should've made an earlier appointment. Lol. I tested the day after my missed period, which was a Saturday, and then that Monday they checked my levels, and then two days later they tested them again to make sure they were rising like they should. Today they are doing a papsmear. And I don't know what else. But It'll be the first time I meet with the doctor since I've been pregnant. So I'm going to ask her if she will give me a sono to measure my baby. Everyone up there knows I'm a spaz. Lol. I've went up there 3 times in 2 weeks, so they could check the heart beat. Lol. But they understand why I freak so much. Lol


----------



## grace10209

:haha:


Pitbull mommy said:


> My appointment is at 2:45pm! Too long away. Lol. I should've made an earlier appointment. Lol. I tested the day after my missed period, which was a Saturday, and then that Monday they checked my levels, and then two days later they tested them again to make sure they were rising like they should. Today they are doing a papsmear. And I don't know what else. But It'll be the first time I meet with the doctor since I've been pregnant. So I'm going to ask her if she will give me a sono to measure my baby. Everyone up there knows I'm a spaz. Lol. I've went up there 3 times in 2 weeks, so they could check the heart beat. Lol. But they understand why I freak so much. Lol

was the appt on the monday already scheduled ahead of time OR did you call them and tell them you got a positive on sat and then they told you to come in? I just dont know when I'll be "late" as my iui is so early in my cycle.
My AF start Jan 9 and iui will be Jan 18 (cd10) so two weeks after iui will be cd24. So, do you think AF is due 28 days after it started *OR* 14 days after O? LOL :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
I may just test out the trigger and test at home. i dont know. :haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I didn't have an appointment set up. I just called them and told them I got a positive test and they told me to go do blood work. Umm, while I was on fertility meds, AF showed exactly 28 days later.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well my iui was on cd 11 or 12 so that's not much earlier than mine


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Well my iui was on cd 11 or 12 so that's not much earlier than mine

ya, i guess i'll see what they say tomorrow. Good luck at your appt today, I hope your baby is growing perfectly!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope they even give me a sono. I doubt it. But I'm gonna ask


----------



## dopeyz414

Iui went fine.... I didn't use the instead cups...it was yesterday and then we did bd last night and I just layed with a pillow... it was pretty quick... I'm a bit crampy still, don't know if its ovulation cramps or iui... now the waiting begins uggh!


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Iui went fine.... I didn't use the instead cups...it was yesterday and then we did bd last night and I just layed with a pillow... it was pretty quick... I'm a bit crampy still, don't know if its ovulation cramps or iui... now the waiting begins uggh!

dope, my iui is tomorrow. so did you go to work after? are you going to bd again today? oh i hope this is it for you! did they tell how the sperm was? everyone that talk about iui says it was XXX million sperm with XXX motility? 
i wonder if they will tell me tomorrow? how many follies did you have? sorry so many questions, im just excited for you ! praying for you girl !


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hi Ladies, Dope I am keeping my finger crossed for you. Grace Good Luck tomorrow! I went to the Doctors today. He has decided to skip IUI and go straight to IVF. So, before this happens I will need to have a Sonohystergram otherwise insurance won't cover the IVF. So a little more waiting but it's okay I am feeling positive that 2013 is our year. I have also scheduled a Acupuncture session for next Wednesday, my friend who has been through Fertility treatments for 5 years swears by it, she says it helped her conceive her son who will be a year in March. Baby dust to all!! Pitbull Mommy let us know how your appointment went & I hope all is well with you Blucky.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My baby is doing just fine. Heart rate was 170bpm :) and he/she is measuring the right size. I'll post some pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Little feet and hands :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm already so in love :) so precious. I tried recording the heart beat, but my phone messed up. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My next appointment isn't until February 15th. That's a long time away. :(


----------



## grace10209

Omg!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Between you and blucky I could just cry! I can't even imagine what it's like to see that! I would have been ballin my eyes out! 

So happy for you ! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know. OMG. :) I wanted to see him/her move around, but I didn't. I will eventually. He/she is upside down. Sorta. Lol. My blood pressure was 136/80, so I guess it's getting better. And my cervix is all the way closed. My doc said everything is fine. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

At first the baby measured 10 weeks, 6 days. I started FREAKING out. But then she did some other measurements and he/she is the right size :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys

I am sooo excited, IUI was this morning!!!!!!!! I am feeling very positive and happy and it went great! The iui itself was a teeny bit uncomfortable but nothing to complain about by any means. 

I will say I am having some cramping now, its not horrible but it is uncomfortable, yup definitly uncomfortable. Going to take it easy for the next few days. no working out. the most 'activity' i'll do is some bding! :thumbup:

Dear god I hope this works. The sperm was great! 78 million, 61% motility so hopefully those bad boys can fertilize my ONE follicle. :dohh: 

I am very hopeful. I think i might not test at home and just wait for blood test which is scheduled for 2 weeks from today. 2/1 at 7am. going to be a loooooooooooong two weeks! :wacko:

All the timing was great, nothing more I can do. well except :sex::sex: tonight, tomorrow and sunday....

I am hopeful, if its time for me to be pregnant with my rainbow, then god will make it happen............

Hope you are all doing well! YIPPEE!!!! :happydance: :happydance: what a dork! :haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thats great grace!! :) I didn't feel any cramping after my iui. I really hope this is y'all's month!!!!!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Keeping my finger crossed for you Grace!!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull Mommy look at your nugget!! That is so cool!


----------



## grace10209

holy cramps. Dope are you having cramps?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you having bad cramps grace?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Are you having bad cramps grace?

I was cramping yesterday a bit, it's gone now, it must have just been cuz they were up in my cervix :)


----------



## dopeyz414

I had cramps for 2 days... today I only feel it when I bend over and stuff... I don't know how much was for o... and how much was iui


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace this has to be your month! I have a good feeling for you this month!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Grace this has to be your month! I have a good feeling for you this month!

Omg blucky I pray you are right! Omg you gave an onion!!! Two onions!!! Yay! 
I can not believe you are 17 weeks already !


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> I had cramps for 2 days... today I only feel it when I bend over and stuff... I don't know how much was for o... and how much was iui

I hope this works for you!!!!Are you scheduled for a blood test? Did u get more bding in? we did bd today.....
They scheduled my blood test two weeks after iui so feb 1, yikes!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope you girls had a good weekend!! Can't wait to see some BFPs soon!!!


----------



## dopeyz414

Grace I take my blood test on 1/28... 7 more days... our cycles are soooo close!!!! Are you still cramping?

Im not really cramping so much as when I bend over I feel pressure and discomfort around my left ovary....

Grney- your doing iui this cycle too? when is it?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace I take my blood test on 1/28... 7 more days... our cycles are soooo close!!!! Are you still cramping?
> 
> Im not really cramping so much as when I bend over I feel pressure and discomfort around my left ovary....
> 
> Grney- your doing iui this cycle too? when is it?

Omg so your test in Monday and mine is Friday!! Wowza! Honestly I'm scared! Actually usually af comes before the test so I know beforehand usually what the result will be. I'm praying I go for the test and af is no where in sight! Ill be working that day so it will be a loooong day, test at 7am and they don't call me til 230 or 3pm. 
My cramping is gone - yay! Implantation occur 6-12 days after O so I'm just hoping :)


----------



## Grneydmassgal

dopeyz414 said:


> Grace I take my blood test on 1/28... 7 more days... our cycles are soooo close!!!! Are you still cramping?
> 
> Im not really cramping so much as when I bend over I feel pressure and discomfort around my left ovary....
> 
> Grney- your doing iui this cycle too? when is it?

I am actually starting IVF, my doctor wants to skip over IUI. So I will need to go for another Sonohystergram on Feb 9th, This is to just prove to the insurance company there are no blockages or damage and then they will cover the IVF all we will be responsible for is Co-pay. So some waiting and more tests but the ending outcome will all be worth it!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Dope and Grace hope you get your BFP's!


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> dopeyz414 said:
> 
> 
> Grace I take my blood test on 1/28... 7 more days... our cycles are soooo close!!!! Are you still cramping?
> 
> Im not really cramping so much as when I bend over I feel pressure and discomfort around my left ovary....
> 
> Grney- your doing iui this cycle too? when is it?
> 
> I am actually starting IVF, my doctor wants to skip over IUI. So I will need to go for another Sonohystergram on Feb 9th, This is to just prove to the insurance company there are no blockages or damage and then they will cover the IVF all we will be responsible for is Co-pay. So some waiting and more tests but the ending outcome will all be worth it!Click to expand...

My God I am really excited for you to be starting IVF please keep us posted on the process and how it goes. I have two IUI's scheduled and then IVF is my next option so I'm very interested in how it will work and how long the cycle is (I know everyone is different). Good luck girl :)


----------



## dopeyz414

Grney- if this doesnt work then I am on to ivf as well... have you started meds yet? what are they having you take?
My insurance has already approved the ivf... I have a 500 deductable but then im covered except copays...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

3 weeks, 4 days until we hopefully find out the sex of our little miracle!!! :)


----------



## Grneydmassgal

dopeyz414 said:


> Grney- if this doesnt work then I am on to ivf as well... have you started meds yet? what are they having you take?
> My insurance has already approved the ivf... I have a 500 deductable but then im covered except copays...

Haven't started meds yet, I have a few tests to do and then Insurance will cover. Same for me as well just a $500 Deductable afterwards. I will keep you posted on meds, process etc.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> 3 weeks, 4 days until we hopefully find out the sex of our little miracle!!! :)

Very exciting!!!:)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 3 weeks, 4 days until we hopefully find out the sex of our little miracle!!! :)

thats exciting pb, do you have any thoughts either way? 

Im glad today was a holiday so this week will hopefully go by quickly and then next week I find out if the iui worked. im so nervous and excited!

dope, you find out monday!!!!!!!!!!!!OMG!


----------



## dopeyz414

YEAH... one more week. I'm not getting my hopes up... since my left sde that may be blocked...


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'll be happy either way. But I kinda want a girl


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> YEAH... one more week. I'm not getting my hopes up... since my left sde that may be blocked...

I know its so hard to not get your hopes up!! but im hoping for you !


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If y'all wear glasses, y'all can get some REALLY cheap at coastal.com. I got my glasses free, and just had to pay for shipping, and insurance. It came out to $13.44. When your checking out type in the coupon code FIRSTPAIRFREE


----------



## grace10209

That might be tough - I need to always try on like 100 pairs - lol

Ill check it out though!! Thanks!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I wear contact right now, but I bought some whole they were on sale, because I'm gonna need them once the baby gets here. It would be a pain to try to put on contacts in the middle of the night


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> If y'all wear glasses, y'all can get some REALLY cheap at coastal.com. I got my glasses free, and just had to pay for shipping, and insurance. It came out to $13.44. When your checking out type in the coupon code FIRSTPAIRFREE

I am going to check it out, I need a new pair of glasses.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya it's a good deal.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I haven't wore glasses in 9 years, but I need them for days I don't work. It's a pain puting in contacts first thing in the morning. Lol. On my days off I can just put my glasses on an not have to worry about contacts for a day or so.


----------



## bluckycharmed

My DH has the contacts he can leave in for like a month with no problem.... Can u not get those? I wear glasses to read (or I'm supposed to) but I rarely wear them. The more pregnant I get the worse I think my eyes get.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I just don't like sleeping with contacts in. I've had bad experiences with that and it cut my eye open.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, have you felt your babies move or kick yet?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Not that I can be sure of...definitely not from the outside... but I have had the gas bubble feeling that they talk about having at first, but to be honest I think it is just gas bubbles lol... i think I will feel them any day now, I have had dreams the last 3-4 nights of them moving... just havnt felt it. They are both about 6 inches so I cant believe I have not felt it yet! 

We picked names by the way.... we are naming them Emma Claire and Alexander Hampton. Hampton is a family name. Our next sono is Feb 12, I cant wait.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. An those are cute names. :) if I have a girl her name will be Alayna Renee and a boy will be colt James. Renee is my moms middle name, and my dads name and my husbands grandpas names is James. So that's why we're using those middle names. I can't wait to find out the sex!! :) I bought a Doppler, and it will be here tomorrow. I can't eait


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My next appointment isn't until feb 15th, and then I HOPEFuLLy find out the sex feb 16th


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Lol. An those are cute names. :) if I have a girl her name will be Alayna Renee and a boy will be colt James. Renee is my moms middle name, and my dads name and my husbands grandpas names is James. So that's why we're using those middle names. I can't wait to find out the sex!! :) I bought a Doppler, and it will be here tomorrow. I can't eait

How do you pronounce girls name? Is it a-layne-a?

That's awesome about Doppler - let me know how u like it - I may get one too when I get preg again !

And blucky???? 6 inches each???!?? Omg!!!! It's flying by. I mean feb is next week!!! Yay!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I thought about getting a doppler... but I have heard that many women who cant find the heart beat end up panicking and I didn't wanna risk the worry.... plus I would rather see them :) Now that they're bout to start moving that will be enough validation that they're there...anyway.... minor surgery on my footsie tomorrow... kinda nervous.... keep your finger crossed for me!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I watched YouTube videos of people using the same one I bought, and they found it just fine. It may take me awhile to find it, because I don't know where he/she likes to stay. Each time my doctor did it with her Doppler, the baby was in different places both times. So hopefully in find it. If not I will lay there until I do. Haha. 
Your having foot surgery?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes that's how you pronounce Alayna. And I will let y'all know how it works. It had good reviews on it. And on my app a lot of women bought the same one as I did, and it works for them. And they are only 9-10 weeks. My baby is probably close to 3in by now. Last week he/she was a little over 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> My DH has the contacts he can leave in for like a month with no problem.... Can u not get those? I wear glasses to read (or I'm supposed to) but I rarely wear them. The more pregnant I get the worse I think my eyes get.

Hey Blucky,
A friend of mine recommended those - she said they are awesome and she loves them. I was so excited to hear about it, so i went to my eye doctor and asked for a script for them and he wouldn't give me one, said there are too many risks with having something in your eye for that long. He said you really dont want to leave a foreign object in your eye for more than 24hrs and said he's had a lot of patients get eye problems, even bad ones from it. so he woudln't give me script.
THEN i went to another eye place and they told me the same thing! I know they are super convenient but be careful. I got scared away from them and i was super bummed about it..........I use daily's


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes that's how you pronounce Alayna. And I will let y'all know how it works. It had good reviews on it. And on my app a lot of women bought the same one as I did, and it works for them. And they are only 9-10 weeks. My baby is probably close to 3in by now. Last week he/she was a little over 2 1/2 inches.

I love the name pb!!! When do you hit 2nd trimester? 

and I LOVE Blucky's names too! you guys are so awesome and lucky and Im so excited for both of you! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

My DH has been wearing them before we met :shrug: so I dont even know if he owns a pair of glasses... Maybe he has eyes that are ideal for them or something? who knows. 

Anyway, yes PB some minor surgery today at 1:15.... to remove some calcium deposits from my heel. Normally I think that I would be put under for it, but due to the babies it will only be local anesthesia which is safe for the babies... I did a bunch of research to see and make sure. I am still nervous though because I will be spending most of the weekend in my recliner healing. Cept tomorrow, tomorrow we are going to put the baby things into the finished nursery! I am going to touch up the trim on the base boards (scooting on my butt lol) and DH and his dad are going to carry all the baby stuff up into the room so we can start getting ready. Their bedding came in, and we are just waiting on the second crib to get here. They will each have their own 4 in 1 convertible crib, and then we will have a crib (from when I was a baby) in our room instead of a bassinett. Below is a pic of the crib that we have picked out. I was panicking because the crib we picked out was at walmart, and then went unavailable when we went to order it so my MIL ordered it from another site online. Should be here in a couple weeks.
 



Attached Files:







graco-sarah-4-in-1-convertible-classic-crib-white_BG03467.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## grace10209

Where's dope?

Dope are you going to test at home or wait for Monday? Is Monday 14dpo?


----------



## dopeyz414

Hi grace... I'm gonna wait til mon and do blood test... mon is 14 dp trigger... so 12 dpo... what are you gonna do?


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Hi grace... I'm gonna wait til mon and do blood test... mon is 14 dp trigger... so 12 dpo... what are you gonna do?

My test is 14dpo, 14dpiui and 16 days past trigger. I think Im gonna wait :wacko:
The past few cycles, my af has come by 14dpo the latest so im hoping that if NO af by the morning, then maybe i'll have "some" hope......I dont know.
This is tough!

But i did speak to a lot of women doing ivf today and learned the cycles are somewhat like this: with a little variation depending on the protocol your MD has you do
Step 1) birth control for 12-35 days - it varies or you may not do this at all
Step 2) stims (injectables) for 12-22 days - then ovidrel 
Step 3) ER - need 2 days rest after
Step 4) ET - either 3 or 5 days after ER, need 1 day rest, but most are ok next day
then beta!!!!!!!!

I was "trying' to keep my mind occupied today. LMAO:dohh::dohh:

I went to acunpuncture tonight and I gotta say its totally worth the money, i walked out feeling like i was floating - soooo relaxed! :cloud9:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I just wear mine during the day. I don't like sleeping with contacts cause I have cut my eye open


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Second trimester is tomorrow!!! Yay!!!


----------



## CoverGirl

I used Fertility Blend and it worked for me after 3 months.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Second trimester is tomorrow!!! Yay!!!


pb!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
thats so great! 2nd trimester! wooohoooo! Im so excited for you!. I can't believe how fast that went by. Did it seem fast for you? or super slow? 
Its crazy to me that you get bfp at 4 weeks and 2nd trimester isn't until like 12/13 weeks so it seems like soooooooooo long after that bfp! 
Oh Im really happy for you and that things are going so well with you.
Did you get the doppler yet? tell me which one you got again? I saw youtube videos with girls using them too. Im not sure if we will get one. I'll have to talk to DH, but that wont be til of course, after we get bfp! ughhhhhhhh - :dohh:

Im praying it happens soon for us.


Dope, how are you? you must be getting excited that your test in monday? 
I have no symptoms, well except a few twinges here and there but i've always had those so they dont mean much. I wish I could "see" whats going on in there!!! :haha:

Blucky, how are you??


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace- it went by super slow until my first sono at 7 weeks, but after that it seems like it flew by. Well I bought a Doppler off do fetaldoppler.net, I received it yesterday, and it didn't work!!!!! I was soooo pissed. And still am. So I'm mailing it back today, and getting my money back. I already had my mind set to get one, so last night I went And bought one from someone on craigslist. Matter of fact, its the same one I bought. And it works good. It took me awhile to find baby's heart beat, and when we did he/she would move so we lost it. And had to look for it again. We found my heart beat most of the time. But ya I wouldn't recommend you buy one from fetaldoppler.net, cause mine won't turn on at all.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And it's the sonoline B


----------



## grace10209

well Im glad that you got one that works and that you were able to find the HB! yay!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!! :) and I have to pay for shipping, to send that thing back when they sent me a faulty product, and that really pisses me off also.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Phase one of the nursery done! I cant wait for Emma's crib to get here! Also, I was woken up by an abrupt kick in the gut this morning, and it wasnt my husband! Babies are on the move!!
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awww yay blucky!!!! :) and I love the nursery. Thursday night was my last pill of progesterone. I don't know why but I am so scared to be off of it. Wednesday my obgyn is checking my progesterone levels to see if I'm okay with out it. I pray my progesterone is good without the pill.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
the nursery looks so great! I love everything ! absolutley everything and you are so talented! 

pb. 2nd trimester soon! so exciting guys!

dope, how are you doing girl? 2 days?!!??!!??!?!?!?!?!?!? :happydance:

I am honestly scared shitless for friday to come,:wacko: excuse my potty mouth but i am.

praying for both of us. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I am in the second trimester :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Couldn't find baby's heart beat tonight, I literally tried on and off for 3 hours. Maybe he/she is facing the wrong way


----------



## grace10209

Dope, 

Today is your day! I am thinking of you and praying things go well. what time do you expect them to call?? praying praying praying!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> dopeyz414 said:
> 
> 
> Hi grace... I'm gonna wait til mon and do blood test... mon is 14 dp trigger... so 12 dpo... what are you gonna do?
> 
> My test is 14dpo, 14dpiui and 16 days past trigger. I think Im gonna wait :wacko:
> The past few cycles, my af has come by 14dpo the latest so im hoping that if NO af by the morning, then maybe i'll have "some" hope......I dont know.
> This is tough!
> 
> But i did speak to a lot of women doing ivf today and learned the cycles are somewhat like this: with a little variation depending on the protocol your MD has you do
> Step 1) birth control for 12-35 days - it varies or you may not do this at all
> Step 2) stims (injectables) for 12-22 days - then ovidrel
> Step 3) ER - need 2 days rest after
> Step 4) ET - either 3 or 5 days after ER, need 1 day rest, but most are ok next day
> then beta!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was "trying' to keep my mind occupied today. LMAO:dohh::dohh:
> 
> I went to acunpuncture tonight and I gotta say its totally worth the money, i walked out feeling like i was floating - soooo relaxed! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I am also doing accupuncture, my friend who went through IVF swears by it and says it helped her conceive her son who is 10 months today. It is very relaxing, has anyone else tried it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I finally found baby's heart beat this morning. I guess he/she was hiding last night, bc this morning I found it in the same place I was trying last night.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Dopey.... let us know how your blood work turns out!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good luck today dopey. Let us know


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope yall are doing well... Grace hope your tww is going by fast! Friday right? Today is filled with packing up this house for me!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How Are you blucky? I got 18 days until I hopefully get to find out the sex of baby!! Yay!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I know u can't wait to find out the sex! I couldn't.... Hence why I booked a private scan! I have another OB appt feb 12... I will be 21 weeks and I hope they will confirm the sexes, although I don't doubt it's B/G. Back has been achy, and I wish they'd move a bunch! I've felt 1 jab so far but that's it, and I was sure I'd be feeling them good by now! 

I've been (slowly but surely) packing since we are moving sat/sun... Trying to help out while I still can without over doing it.

How are u PB? Do you feel pregnant yet?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

You haven't felt them since that one kick that woke you up? I wonder of its harder to feel twins move since their is less space? We're about to rent a house from my parents, but its not ready yet. We will probably be moving in about 2 months or so. And then within the next year or so, we're gonna try to buy a house. We already tried to buy one about 8 months ago, but my husbands credit was bad. So we're building his credit some more before we try again. My next appointment isn't until feb 15th. My appointments will be 4 weeks apart until I'm 27 weeks or so and then it will go to 2 weeks. My doc told me that if I couldn't handle waiting 4 weeks at a time, then she would make it every 2 weeks. That's why I bought a Doppler, so I could wait out the 4 weeks. Lol. And no I don't feel pregnant at all. It sucks. Maybe I will once I start feeling him/her move. Have you ever seen that show "I didn't know I was pregnant?" We'll that would be me if I haven't taken a pregnancy test or gotten a sonogram. LOL. I have been getting horrible headache. But other than that I'm fine.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think technically its supposed to be easier to feel them kick with twins but Alex's placenta is anterior which I think is cushioning his kicks and Emma hasn't pushed forward yet she's still in the back. 

We were going to buy a house, but my in laws wanted to give us theirs as a gift since its paid for and they are building themselves one. We will live together with them for a little while but theirs should be done around the time the babies get here... It will be nice to have someone there all the time to help me as I get bigger and less mobile anyhow.

Hope y'all have a great Wednesday! Grace only 2 more days!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well that's sweet they are giving you a house. How long do you plan on working? Do you plan on working the whole nine months? I'll probably work until the day i go into labor unless I just can't handle it


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
horrible last few days at work, issues with an employee, had to meet with HR, ughhhh kill me now. And, im scared to death about friday. 
YIKES-A-ROONEY! :haha:

PB,
I got a capital one rewards mastercard, its awesome, tell your DH if you want. I used it anytime I need to use money - I have my "checking" account set up for payments, so i use the capital one card everytime i spend money and then each night I login to my acct and transfer the money from my checking to the card, so I never get a balance. BUT what this does is:
1) builds my credit super fast and
2) i earn a ton of 'rewards points" that i can cash in for money later
I only use it so i earn rewards like crazy, I am always getting a free gift card to target, or amazon, or wherever! its really awesome to get free $100 gift cards every few months. and your credit builds up super quick.
My DH and I build a house last May and my credit was over 850! 

Blucky,
i hope your two little ones are doing well. and thats awesome about your house! :happydance:

dope, where are you? i dont think I saw you respond? thinking ofyou :hugs:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky have you had gas pains while pregnant? I get horrible gas pains in my back. I guess they are gas pains, they are painful. I really don't know if they are has pains or what, but the pain goes almost half way up my back and last about a minute or so


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had them before I was pregnant, but now I have them more often


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes PB tons of gas pains... And they get worse the bigger u get. And there's no way in hell I can work all 9 months... Even if I wanted to, even part time. If I make it through march ill be surprised. I'm already the size of some small full term mommas.... Everything is double with twins. I don't even think they'll make it to June bc they're measuring ahead. I'm thinking they'll come end of may, maybe the first week of June if I'm lucky. The longer the better. Hopefully at my anatomy scan in march ill have a better idea of then to expect them. 

Grace sorry you had a rough day... My DH and I don't use credit cards... Just cash. Credit gave me problems in my last marriage so if we want something we save up.... But if I had a credit card I'd def do what you're doing!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you doing the test for Down syndrome? And what's a anatomy scan? My doc hasn't mentioned anything about that.


----------



## bluckycharmed

We aren't doing any genetic testing. Bc even if its positive we wouldn't terminate anyway. And anatomy scan is just where they measure everything.... Legs, arms, head etc. you'll have one too. Usually 25-26 weeks


----------



## grace10209

Pb, I'm
Glad you are sharing how u don't feel pregnant, this will help me or others if we are ever in the same situation and worrying! Cuz we know everything is 100% perfect with your little one :)
When is your next appt?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I don't want any genetic testing either. My mom is trying to talk me into it, but if there was something wrong with my baby, it wouldn't change how I would love them. I would love him/her no matter what. So too me, there is no reason for the test. 
Grace-I wish I would feel pregnant, but I haven't my whole pregnancy, and I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow. It freaks me out time to time, bc I don't know if my baby is okay or what. If I felt pregnant I probably would freak out as much. And my next appointment is feb 15th. 16 days away. I hope it flys by cause I'm ready to see my baby. :) grace I hope you get your BFP tomorrow. Will you get your results tomorrow?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
So i would like everyone's opinions please. I had some color when I wiped last night and im really really sad about it. I dont have full flo yet but im sure im out :cry::cry:, I still have to go for my blood test tomorrow regardless and they will call me about 3pm with results. 

So here is where I need your opinions as im nervous my DH is going to be out of town for work when my next iui is scheduled.

My Re started me off with a low dose gonal f last time, with only 75 each night, by the 7th day I had my first US and had 1 mature follie at 18mm, she had me to one more 75 shot and then ovidrel and my IUI was done on cd10.

Just wondering if I should "assume" it will be cd10 again???? I asked RE's office and they said there is no way to know how i'll respond from cycle to cycle. im panicking because my DH is out of town on CD11, and im wondering if we should have his sperm frozen so we dont "miss" the iui. Its $350.00 to do that and DH doesn't want to. :nope:

I mean we can still BD around the "time" but we MAY POTENTIALLY miss the iui, what do you think? 

Note that we are only doing 1 more iui and then its on to IVF (yikes) and I am definitly 100% going to freeze sperm if we have to do IVF because im not going through an entire month of shots to risk him being OOT for Egg Retrieval day. But its $350 and thats only for ONE use, so if we did $350 and HAD to use it for iui, then we would have to pay ANOTHER $350 to freeze for ivf.

what do you think? im so stressed and i know its because im so bummed this didn't work. :(

any comments would be appreciated .............. what would you do?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope your not out grace. :( maybe it is implantation spotting? Well if I were you, I would freeze your husbands sperm. Just incase he is out of town when you have your iui. Because what if he is out of town, and you can't do the iui? That would suck.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I hope your not out grace. :( maybe it is implantation spotting? Well if I were you, I would freeze your husbands sperm. Just incase he is out of town when you have your iui. Because what if he is out of town, and you can't do the iui? That would suck.

Thanks for responding pb, I have NOTHING going on now so i have no idea whats happening with my body, nothing when wiping or going potty, i am holding out hope but i just dont know :( , I guess only time or tomorrow's blood test will tell :wacko:
Also, thanks for the freezing sperm comments. The only problem i have with it is that is that we pay $350 to freeze and it can only be used once. SO, if we have to use it for iui (cuz he's OOT) and then it doesn't work, we would need to freeze again for back up for ivf. and thats another $350. ughhhhh

Maybe if I get bfn tomorrow then DH will have a difference of opinion, but its hard because we always promised eachother that if our fertility treatments were going to cost us tons of money we wouldn't do them, we would only do them if insurance would pay for...................... :nope::nope:

so if we freeze now and worst case scenario it doesn't work then we'll freeze again and that $700. ughhhh.

Blucky, what do you think? 
Dope, are you out there?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I dunno grace... If u don't mind potentially paying $700 then maybe freeze, but if u only wanna pay once then I would wait for ivf personally. :shrug: I would discuss it with DH when and if you are officially out.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, your almost half way through your pregnancy! Yay!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Almost Half way through a full term pregnancy, but more than halfway through mine. The babies will likely come between 34-36 weeks.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Heres my belly
 



Attached Files:







Progression19.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey everyone... so my test was bfn... I'm crampy and had some spotting this am... af is starting :(

Grace talk to ur re... how long will dh be away? If its only a day or so maybe they can just start you a day or 2 later on meds???


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, cute baby bump :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm sorry dopey, are y'all going straight to IVF?


----------



## dopeyz414

Yeah... I think so... they think its my best chance


----------



## grace10209

BFP!!!! IM AM FREAKING OUT! 14dpo and beta was 269
I know its early so i am being cautiously optimistic but I am sooo thrilled and so very thankful!

I go back monday for my 2nd beta and they want it to have doubled - praying for a sticky bean! [-o&lt;

OMG :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

OMG OMG OMG OMG GRACE YAY!!! So happy for you!!!!! O.M.G!!!


----------



## grace10209

Thanks Blucky, I am so thankful and so excited, cautiously optimistic is a better way to say it! yay!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg grace!!!!!!! Yay! Yay! Yay!!!! I AM SO FLIPPING HAPPY FOR YOU!!! I pray your numbers double like they should.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, this is your time, your gonna have a sticky bean!!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your spotting must have been implantation spotting :)


----------



## grace10209

Thank you pb!!! I believe it was yes!!! Thank you god - it came and and went away very quickly and then I was kind of hoping but didn't want to get my hopes up and then yay !!
Ill be thrilled once I get through Monday and the number doubles !! 

Both of your support is huge ! Yay!!! 

Praying for this little one

I have some minor cramping today but that's normal yes,???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I've been cramping my whole pregnancy. And when I first got my BFP I had horrible cramps


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is your hubby excited?


----------



## grace10209

OH MY GOSH PB THANK YOU!! Im probably going to ask you both that question 100 times so bare with me. I am so thrilled and excited and thankful! 
I can't wait for Monday and to get those results. Work this week is going to be nuts so i'll probably shut off my phone and just call when i leave the bldg, so around 330p or so. 

HUBBY is very excited, very very! We can't wait to find out what it is,
i went onto pregnology to figure out my due date, its between Oct 12 and Oct 16.
My first day of AF was Jan 9 so if you go by that im due Oct 16 but I O'd early, on cd10 which was Jan 18, so if you go by O date, then im due Oct 12......... so either one -

I am just so excited and I can't wait for my first ultrasound. I Know im going to cry like a baby when i see my little one in there! oh yay!!!!!!!!!!!

so so so very excited! and happy!

I am getting cramps and pulling twinges like in my lower belly like about an inch under my belly button and then lower. I am praying this means my little one IS INFACT in my uterus, last time i didn't have these feelings. 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh yay!!! Ya my cramps feel like period cramps. Grace I am so so so happy for you and I can't wait for your results Monday! :) are you doing the blood test Monday?


----------



## grace10209

Yes Monday is another beta blood test, i will have them every few days until my levels are over 1000, then my first ultrasound.

I need to be honest in that im very scared today. I am thrilled to be pregnant but yikes! I keep telling myself, THIS IS MY FOREVER BABY!

we are hoping for my number to be 540 or over! I can't wait!

is anyone doing anythign for the superbowl? seeing that pats are not in it, i dont really care, but my DH wants to go watch it somewhere.

Oh and im also feeling bloated today. already?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I still worry all of the time and I'm in the second trimester. Readin about Missed miscarriages when i first found out i was pregnant, messed my head up. I worry about it all of the time. Everything is going to be fine grace :) and yes you can be bloated this early.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm not doing anything for the Super Bowl. I'm sure my husband will watch it. I don't like watching sports. The only sport I like, is soccer. And I don't even watch that. Playing soccer is funner than watching it.


----------



## bluckycharmed

We are cooking steaks and just hanging out.... My husband is working kinda late so it will be me and the in laws. 

My feet are SO swollen.... My toes look like Vienna sausages and my ankles are now like cankles... I guess bc I have been working on unpacking all day and because I over did it yesterday.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> BFP!!!! IM AM FREAKING OUT! 14dpo and beta was 269
> I know its early so i am being cautiously optimistic but I am sooo thrilled and so very thankful!
> 
> I go back monday for my 2nd beta and they want it to have doubled - praying for a sticky bean! [-o&lt;
> 
> OMG :)

OMG that is so awesome!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Good morning Ladies!! Grace I am so Happy for you!! I go Friday for a Sonohystegram and then we will be starting IVF. Dopey are you starting IVF too?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, have you had greenish discharge while pregnant? Should I call my doctor? I'm going to my regular doctor today cause I'm sick, should I tell them about it, so they can test me for an infection or something? Or is it normal?


----------



## dopeyz414

Congratulations Grace!!! So happy for you!!!

We have decided to take a month off before ivf... its been stressful and an emotional roller coaster for me...

I will keep checking in on you all...


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Blucky, have you had greenish discharge while pregnant? Should I call my doctor? I'm going to my regular doctor today cause I'm sick, should I tell them about it, so they can test me for an infection or something? Or is it normal?

I've had all kind of crazy discharge... Appears to be normal it's just your "mucous plug" stuff according to my doc. Nothing to be alarmed about unless there's blood. 

Grace, can't wait to hear what your betas are today!!! 

My babies must have moved last night bc I got a lot bigger!!


----------



## grace10209

2nd beta was......... 955!!!!!!

Ahhhhh 17dpo!

Omg, they said things are Great so I don't need to go back til my first prenatal visit on feb 26th ahhhhh

It will be my first ultrasound and a mtg with the doctor. 

Blucky - yay for big babies and pb I'm glad lucky can answer the discharge questions! I'm sure ill have them too!

Omg !!

Dope and gwm good luck with ivf!!! So exciting! You both will get your bfp's soon - I know it!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thanks blucky. And OMG grace your numbers more than doubled!!!! OMG!!! I am soooooo happy for you :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How far along will you be the 26th?


----------



## grace10209

7.5 weeks. Or 7 weeks 4 days, did you have an ultrasound at that stage? If yes, what did u see?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This is baby at 7 weeks, 2 days. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> This is baby at 7 weeks, 2 days. :)

Thanks pb, do you remember about the hb? could you see it? could you hear it?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes, I could hear it and see it. I dont think blucky got to hear it at first. I can't believe I'll be 15 weeks Friday. 5 more weeks and I'm half way there! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

They didn't tell me the heart rate, but also I didn't ask cause I forgot. But since about 9 weeks baby's heart beat has been I'm the 160's-170's


----------



## grace10209

awesome ! thanks pb. Feb 26th seems so far away, I remember both you and blucky saying this exact same thing before your first scans.

what did you do to stay sane during the wait? lol ha ha


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The wait for the first sono SUCKED! Lol. It felt like months. Haha. I just tried to keep it off my mind, and just took it day by day.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky has your uterus been sore? My feels like its sore. I don't know if its my bladder hurting or my uterus. But it's very uncomfortable today


----------



## bluckycharmed

I would think you'd know between your uterus and bladder.... Your bladder is sitting lower than your uterus.... But not a lot of pain, just discomfort.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Idk it just feels like a lot of pressure


----------



## bluckycharmed

Prob your bladder if its really low. 

Assembled the last crib, dressers, and changing table! Only small stuff left!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!! I'm thinking about buying a crib soon, but I'm kinda thinking about waiting until around 20 weeks


----------



## grace10209

How many weeks are you pb!? When are your next appts ladies?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I go on Tuesday... I've had killer pressure waves (baby moving) against my bladder for most of the day... It's rather uncomfortable. 

When I go tues I'm gonna ask him to reconsider my due date... Bc I'm pretty sure that babies and I are measuring ahead. I posted nursery pics in my journal and will post my 20week pic tomorrow probably. Gnite!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

OMG a cantaloupe ! 2 of them!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

15 weeks tomorrow, and my appointment is next Friday. And I'll be 16 weeks then.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Wow. 2 cantaloupes. I'm surprised you haven't felt them move a lot


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> OMG a cantaloupe ! 2 of them!

THATS NUTS! Cantaloupe's are BIG!!!!!!! LOL 

so happy for you blucky!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 15 weeks tomorrow, and my appointment is next Friday. And I'll be 16 weeks then.

yay thats awesome PB! I'll be 5 weeks on Saturday, so Im just under 10 weeks behind you! yay. can't wait to hear how both of your appts go.

Im super bloated, holy moly already? and dumb, my brain is complete mush, i dont get it, never thought i would have EITHER of these symptoms so quickly.
My DH is excited about the weight gain, OMG I think he wants me to gain like 75 lbs! he is nuts. I tried to tell him that 35-40 max would be appropriate and he doesn't believe me :dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay. Ya I get bloated sometimes. I can't wait until your appointment grace!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I went to the doctor today cause I had a lot of watery stuff leaking out the past few days, so my doc wanted to check and make sure it wasn't the amniotic fluid. So my next appointment won't be until march 7th now. But I go to the gender sono next Saturday. And I start going to the specialist within the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## grace10209

Omg gender sono yay pb!!

What specialist are you going to see? Did they do an ultrasound when you went today? What did they say about the fluid? 

How far along were u at ur first US? 18 days til mine!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will go to a obgyn specialist for my high blood pressure, I think I only go once, unless they see something wrong or if they think they should keep monitoring me. The nurse at my obgyn is going to make the appointment for me, so I don't know when it will be. And it wasnt amniotic fluid, I just have A LOT of discharge up there. And no I didn't get a sono yesterday :( but its okay cause I'll get one next Saturday, and ill get one within the next 2-3 weeks when I go to the specialist. My first sono was at 7 weeks, 2 days


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope baby is cooperating next Saturday. I want to know what he/she is! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

I can't wait til my u/s on tue... Kinda glad (but not at the same time) that I work all weekend...


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB any predictions?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've had dreams of having a girl, and everyone in my family is saying its a girl. But that's all probably because they want me to have a girl. Lol. Other than the dreams, I have no idea what he/she is. My husband already has a boy and girl, so there is no telling. I'll be happy either way. :) baby's legs were wide open at 11.5 weeks, so hoping he/she will have them open at my gender sono. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

People say its a girl if the heart rate is over 150, and lower is a boy. But I'm sure it has nothing to do with it. All my friends have boys, and their heart rates were under 150. So we'll see


----------



## grace10209

So blucky on tues and pb next Saturday


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yup, a week from today! Yay!! Now I'm worried 16 weeks is too early to tell. Lol. That's gonna suck if the sono lady can't tell what I'm having. Blucky, did they tell you it's for sure that your having a boy and girl?


----------



## bluckycharmed

The boy was a definite.... The girl seemed pretty clear too.... But obviously could grow something. I posted the video on here and I think it's clear as day that it is boy girl. Ill have her confirm on tue.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, are you still having cramping? That feels like af cramps? I know you mentioned several times early on that you had cramps but I wasn't sure if they stopped - I'm crampy today.

I'm 5 weeks today! Yay :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I'm 15 weeks, 1 day and I still have AF cramps. When I first found out until around 8-9 weeks, I had horrible cramps


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I'm 15 weeks, 1 day and I still have AF cramps. When I first found out until around 8-9 weeks, I had horrible cramps

Ok thanks!!!


----------



## grace10209

Pb, are you still wearing regular pants? Did you get one if those belly bands things? How was it ? I saw at target ? 
My jeans are tight today and I'm only 5 weeks!?!?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We're you exactly 16 weeks when you found out the sexes?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I wear maternity pants at work. And just stretchy pants/shorts at home. Around 10-11 weeks, I needed maternity pants for work cause they were so uncomfortable and making me very crampy


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I got maternity pants at motherhood maternity


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I was 16w2d


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay, I'll be 16 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I love my maternity pants. Though the ones that go under my belly are startu g to cut into me so I usually wear the over the belly ones now. Pretty soon it will warm up and I will just wear dresses.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I wear the big band. I'm not showing that much. A stranger wouldn't know I was pregnant, but my family notices it.


----------



## grace10209

I'm so excited to be pregnant! Yay!!!!! 

What a ride and I'm just so happy to be here :) trying to start enjoying every moment of this :)

Ps - I can't wait to hear how both your appts go!

I just found out another neighbor is pregnant, 13 weeks, and my neighbor across street is due in April, crazy! I can't wait til 13 weeks so I can tell them about me!!! Ahhhhh


----------



## bluckycharmed

Look grace you already have an Appleseed! 13 weeks will be here before u know it!! Yay! Next dopey and grny!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

13 weeks will fly by. Def after your first sono! At least that's when it started going fast for me! :) I am so excited for you grace


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I can't wait to see my baby! :) I wonder how big he/she is now. My last sono was at 11 weeks, 6 days. So I'm sure he/she grown a lot.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Omg I can't wait to see my baby! :) I wonder how big he/she is now. My last sono was at 11 weeks, 6 days. So I'm sure he/she grown a lot.


Thanks Blucky and PB!!!

PB, I bet your baby is much bigger now, you said you'll be 16 weeks when you go next? yes im sure much bigger? When did you decide to tell everyone that you are pregnant? 10, 11, 12 weeks?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes 16 weeks, 1 day Saturday. :) actually people knew by 6 weeks.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, are you gonna try to breast feed?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes.... I really hope that I can. I had a breast reduction in 2009 so there's a chance I might not be able to.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Morning Ladies so I went for my Sonohystegram on Friday and everything is a go for IVF, very excited about this!!! We go the 22nd for another appointment and finding out how to do shots and then it's a go!! hope everyone is feeling good.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh wow, I bet that was painful? I hope you can breast feed. And grney-YAY for ivf. I hope you get your BFP! When will you do ivf? This month or sometime in march?


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> Morning Ladies so I went for my Sonohystegram on Friday and everything is a go for IVF, very excited about this!!! We go the 22nd for another appointment and finding out how to do shots and then it's a go!! hope everyone is feeling good.

OMG this is great news!!! :happydance: You must be so thrilled! YAY! 
The chances with IVF are soooooo high! oh yay, i am so happy for you!.
I can't wait to hear your protocol and how long from when you start to egg retrieval! yay! You are going to be pregnant with us soon enough!
and then Dope is next! 

YAY! Keep us posted girl!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

pb, I definitly plan on breastfeeding. or like blucky said, I hope I can.........

Have you guys thought about delivery yet? I was in the room when my sister had her son, it was 1000% INSANE. After that, i swore i would only have an elective csection, but now that im pregnant, i am honestly interested in a NON-MEDICATED childbirth. :dohh: :wacko:

I think the pregnancy hormones are making me insane, my DH is horrified and thinks im nuts. I ordered some books on it.

have you guys thought at all about birth?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I thought about it. I kinda want a c-section bc of my high blood pressure. I'm worried my blood pressure will get too high during labor. Under stressful situations my BP gets super high


----------



## Pitbull mommy

But I think I'm going to try deliverying vaginally


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Because I really want my mom and sister on the room when I give birth, and if I get a c-section, only my husband will be able to be in the room


----------



## grace10209

pb,

OMG so you want 3 people in the room with you??? wow thats a lot! Have you always had high blood pressure? your doctor will tell you what they think is best.

you go on saturday right??? to find out the gender? did you do one of those at home tests you can buy at cvs?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've had high blood pressure for about 5 years. And I may have even more people in the room with me. And no I haven't done one of those tests. Saturday I have the gender sono and next Thursday I go to my specialist :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

I want to try to deliver vaginally, but I dont think I am going to have a choice in the matter. Whether it is a c section or vag. delivery, my husband will be the ONLY person in the room. No parents, family, friends, just us. 

Genders were confirmed at my scan today... the babies were soooo cute. The tech was trying to measure Emma's head and Alex help kicking her in the face. We couldnt help but laugh. Emma is now breach and sitting very high and forward, and Alex is head-down with his head right on my cervix, which explains the intense pressure. They are both 13 oz, which is good and the doctor seems to think I will deliver between 36-38 weeks. Had my cervix measured too and it was 4.9 which the doc was very happy with. 

Hope yall are doing well! I posted some pics in my journal if yall wanna see the babies.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky, I'm so happy that the genders are correct and that the babies are the right weight and size. Yay! Hey, since I'm not skinny and I got a belly, do you think It would be difficult to find out the gender? I've read a lot about people saying if your a little chunky it's harder to find out the gender. Which I think isn't true. But who knows. That would suck going to my gender sono Saturday and them tell me they can't see anything bc I'm not skinnier


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay blucky, I'm so happy that the genders are correct and that the babies are the right weight and size. Yay! Hey, since I'm not skinny and I got a belly, do you think It would be difficult to find out the gender? I've read a lot about people saying if your a little chunky it's harder to find out the gender. Which I think isn't true. But who knows. That would suck going to my gender sono Saturday and them tell me they can't see anything bc I'm not skinnier

pb, I think it will be just fine. Did they say when you booked it that at 16 weeks they will be able to tell? I would think they would have told if they thought there was a chance they couldn't and then you could have booked it at a later date? I think it will be ok though......

Thats so awesome that you want all those people in the room with you, Im with blucky, it will just be my DH and I, for a while i thought maybe my sister too as I was in the room with her, but Im not sure.........it depends but at max it would be her and DH. I dont even know if they would allow more than 2 here, every hospital has different rules around that stuff. 
I do know when she got the epidural only one of us was allowed in the room for that, and lucky me - her boyfriend was queezy with blood and needles so i got to be with her for that. what an experience! 

I can't wait to hear how it goes for you on saturday!!!!!! You must be thrilled to see your little one again!


Blucky :happydance::happydance::happydance:
so glad to hear about Emma and Alex and that they are INFACT Emma and Alex :thumbup:, I love the story of him kicking her in the head - so cute! 
yay for healthy twins! im so thrilled for you girl :hugs:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes the lady told me they can tell at 16 weeks, and to have a full bladder and drink something sweet as I'm walking in. But also she didn't ask me if I was skinny or not. Even IF they can't see the sex of baby, at least I'll be able to look at him/her for 20 min. :) and they don't charge for redo's, so if they can't see the sex for some reason, I get to come back for a redo with no extra charge.


----------



## bluckycharmed

It doesn't matter how skinny, or not, you are. I've always been "fluffy" and never had an issue w an ultrasound.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay good. Thank you blucky. And people say you feel the baby move sooner if your skinny, i don't think that's true either.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

You got two bananas in there blucky, wow.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I do believe bout it taking longer to feel the babies if you're bigger, but it has a lot to do with where the placentas are too..


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yup! Two bananas! I can't wait to meet them! And I can't wait for my baby showers! 

Grace how are you feeling?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So you gotta about 16-18 weeks left, huh? That's not long at all.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Doc thinks 36-38 weeks... as long as their arent any issues toward the end.


----------



## bluckycharmed

There*.... I hate typos lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Tomorrow needs too hurry up!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband doesn't think my doctors need his info too. He is my HUSBAND, and the father of our baby. He treats me like I'm in this alone. He threw a big fit when I asked for his SS#, so I could write it on my paper work for my obgyn specialist. He thinks that the doctors shouldn't need his info. Like WTF?? Ugh my husband pisses me off sometimes. He threw a fit when the fertility doctor needed his info too when I was trying to get pregnant.


----------



## bluckycharmed

That's silly. And immature. But yay for knowing the sex tomorrow!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Where's grace?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And dopey, and grney?


----------



## bluckycharmed

What's the sex PB????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

BOY!!!! :) he was moving so much, it was the cutest thing ever


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay team blue! Does ur DH have any boys?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes he has a boy and a girl, now another boy :)


----------



## grace10209

Hi pb!! Yay!!!! It's a boy!! I'm so excited for you!
I've been so busy with work and my DH has been traveling for work so my nights are busy too, plus I'm trying to not spend so much time online as I always Stumble upon something to worry about.

Pb. I'm sorry about your DH, I can't believe he would act that way whenever you asked for his ss#, I mean wtf, you are his wife and u r having a baby together? Wierd ?

Maybe you should sit him down and tell him to cut the shit...... Would you do that ? I would -:haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace you got a sweet pea!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Baby colt :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/E6FF13C9-AD64-4A41-ADFC-030FCEE0FAD8-6904-000008654DF912D7_zps9b7333d3.jpg

Am I showing yet?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay for team blue!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ps sorry that pic is so big. Can't resize on my phone.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My baby boy :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh ya, your showing. Lol. Sooooo cute :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

4D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Sucking his thumb :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Sucking his thumb :)

Omg pb!!! Yay!!!! He's beautiful! I'm so excited for you - it's so crazy to be watching you and blucky a and your babies grow from nothing to actual babies!!! Yay! :)

How are you feeling?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace! :) I am so in love with him already. And I'm good, I can't wait to start feeling him move so I can't actually FEEL pregnant.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your sono is soon isnt it?


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB what size were u when u got pg? I think I might have glfelt a proper kick yesterday at work but I was so busy I couldn't stop to check. I'm thicker tho and their placentas are BOTH anterior so it's expected for it to take longer to feel. Booooo! Did the sono tech tell u where colts placenta was? I have 2 ultrasounds in march, my anatomy scan at the doc which is like an hour long scan, and my last 4d one at the end of the month so I can see what they look like. The tech showed us Alex's face on Tuesday and it was so cute and perfect, but Emma was dancing around so we couldn't see hers


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm 6ft 1' and I wear size 17. No the sono lady pointed out the placenta, but she didn't say anything more.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Whats an anterior placenta? Since me and hubby are both tall, we may have us a little basketball player. Lol. I really hope he has my hubby's metabolizisim. Cause he has always been skinnier. Right now is the biggest he has ever been and he isn't big at all. He doesn't even have a belly on him. I'm jealous. Lol. He can eat WHATEVER he wants and not gain a freaking pound. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

Anterior means in the front.... So it cushions the kicks and makes it harder to feel.... And WOW you're tall!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

She showed me a pic in 4D of the placenta and it looked like it was too the left of him. But it was hard to make out stuff in 4D. And I know. Lol. Hubby is 6ft also, so we may have a tall kid.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, is colt your sons name?

My first sono is one week from Tuesday, I'm working on my patience as I know it's not my strong suit.
I'm sure I could have called my RE and requested an earlier scan but they said I don't need one so I'm trusting them ..... 

I can't wish to see my little one like you guys can now!!!

Pb do you feel preg yet? Any symptoms? Mine come and go, random cramping, and nauseau ....that's it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes colt is his name. No I don't feel pregnant yet. I might start feeling pregnant once I feel Him move. I've been having a lot of bubbles in my lower stomach, but Its probably gas and not baby. Lol. That's not far at all. It will be here before you know it :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

If the bubbles aren't promptly followed by a fart it might be the baby! Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

I dunno wth I'm gonna do the next 14+ weeks waiting on these babies.... Next week I'm going to ga to spend time w my grandma since I'm not working and march is busy with ultrasounds, baby showers, and maternity pics, but after that I guess ill be so big I can't move. I told DH I'm not buying any more baby stuff til after the baby showers.... Bc I gotta leave stuff for others to buy! I think it's crazy how much we already have... The babies are already spoiled!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes colt is his name. No I don't feel pregnant yet. I might start feeling pregnant once I feel Him move. I've been having a lot of bubbles in my lower stomach, but Its probably gas and not baby. Lol. That's not far at all. It will be here before you know it :)

Thanks pb! Like 9-10 weeks and ill be as far as you are :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lmao blucky. It might be baby. Haha. Yesterday we went and bought A LOT of baby clothes. We're gonna buy a crib within the next few weeks. And there is still a whole lot were gonna need. I just hope were not rushing to get stuff done in the end. Grace, that's only 2 1/2 months away. Yay!!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Lmao blucky. It might be baby. Haha. Yesterday we went and bought A LOT of baby clothes. We're gonna buy a crib within the next few weeks. And there is still a whole lot were gonna need. I just hope were not rushing to get stuff done in the end. Grace, that's only 2 1/2 months away. Yay!!!

Yup! I am so thankful to be pregnant! I can't wait for each step along the way :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

At the very end of the sono yesterday colt turned his back on us. Lol it was cute. And he was posing for the camera, laying on his side with his hand over his head. Lol. OMG it was so cute, I could watch the video all day. But he wasnt shy to show off his boy parts at all. Lol. I just can't believe I'm gonna have a SON. :) it seems so unreal. Grace, is your sono early in the morning, Or did you make it later in the day?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> At the very end of the sono yesterday colt turned his back on us. Lol it was cute. And he was posing for the camera, laying on his side with his hand over his head. Lol. OMG it was so cute, I could watch the video all day. But he wasnt shy to show off his boy parts at all. Lol. I just can't believe I'm gonna have a SON. :) it seems so unreal. Grace, is your sono early in the morning, Or did you make it later in the day?

It's at 930am !!! I am so excited! One week from Tuesday and DH is coming with me- at ur first sonogram did the u/s tech do it or was it the dr? Mine will be the tech and I sure hope she tells us what she sees.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay! My doctor did the sono.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Morning Ladies, PB Mommy Oh my gosh a boy!!! So excited for you!! 
Grace how have you been feeling?
Blucky how are you doing?

I go back to the Dr this Friday to learn how to the do the shots and then no turning back. My husband and I are very excited and I hope to be sharing some good news soon.


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> Morning Ladies, PB Mommy Oh my gosh a boy!!! So excited for you!!
> Grace how have you been feeling?
> Blucky how are you doing?
> 
> I go back to the Dr this Friday to learn how to the do the shots and then no turning back. My husband and I are very excited and I hope to be sharing some good news soon.

Yay so excited for you !!!!! You are gonna get your bfp!!! Yay! I'm so excited you are staring ivf- keep us posted :)

I'm feeling ok, symptoms come and go, feeling very bloated and fat already, but thats ok -I'm so thankful for this little one !


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grney. :) how long will you be doing the shots before IVF? I believe you will get your BFP soon!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, today I have been feeling A LOT of pressure by my cervix, I guess? Do you think this is normal? I think I saw you write something about you having pressure also. Do you think it's just baby, on my cervix?


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Not sure yet, we will find out all the details Friday, my Dr has told me if it doesn't work the first go around he wants me to take a month off then start again the following month, he said he doesn't like to do IVF back to back. He is very conservative but is one of the best in the area and my husband and I have heard nothing but great things about him. I will keep you all posted once I find out all the details. So Happy for all of you, so cool to watch you all from week to week!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea PB it's prob just the baby sitting really low


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good luck grney! I'm exactly 5 months today!


----------



## grace10209

wow blucky! I can't believe you are over the halfway point already??????!!!!!!!

seems like just yesterday you were testing out your trigger! You give us all hope, we are following your lead and catching up girl! YAY FOR BABIES!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well today! My U/S is one week from today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky :) I got 3 weeks and 3 days until I'm to the half way point!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't believe baby will be over 10inches in 3 weeks. Crazy


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey girls! Just checking to see how you are all doing! I dont have time to read through everything at moment.. fill me in!!!

PB did you find out the sex yet! 

Grace your still doing ok?

Bluckey... so excited for you, it will be here before you know it?

Good luck Gurney... and everyone else!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Dopey I'm having a baby boy!! :)


----------



## grace10209

dopeyz414 said:


> Hey girls! Just checking to see how you are all doing! I dont have time to read through everything at moment.. fill me in!!!
> 
> PB did you find out the sex yet!
> 
> Grace your still doing ok?
> 
> Bluckey... so excited for you, it will be here before you know it?
> 
> Good luck Gurney... and everyone else!

Dope, great to see you, how are YOU? When do you start your protocol!? I'm still here! Thrilled and excited for first ultrasound.
I can't wait to hear how you are. We are all praying for you girl !! :thumbup: Xoxox


----------



## Pitbull mommy

When are these cramps/dull pains gonna stop?? Lol. I freak out over every little twinge.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Some reason my pic is upside down. Lol. But this is today, 16 weeks, 5 days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And this was at 9 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> When are these cramps/dull pains gonna stop?? Lol. I freak out over every little twinge.

Im SO GLAD you are posting this pb, because i am having them still and im glad to see that if I KEEP having them, even 10 weeks from now - it will be OK!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> And this was at 9 weeks.


OMG CUTE BUMP!!!!!!! Like Blucky's !!!! YAY LADIES!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Both of u stop worrying.it gets worse.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Check out my papaya. Dang.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The cramps get worse?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes. ESP when u cough or sneeze. It's a shooting pain. Then your fingers might go numb , which is apparently also normal. If y'all havnt downloaded the"what to expect" app.... Then I would dl it now to eliminate some if your worry.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace, I really didn't think I was showing until I went back through my pictures from 7-10 weeks. I know cramps are normal, I just thought they would go away by now.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy your bump is so cute!!!! 

Dopey how are you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Two papayas wow!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky I have that app, but it just tells me what to expect week by week, and day by day. I haven't read anything about cramps


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grney :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> The cramps get worse?

lmao! :haha: I just think its funny cuz of what blucky was describing, guess we just need to hold on and enjoy the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gladly will! So glad we have blucky to tell us its all normal! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, your appointment is getting so close!!! Yay!!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace are you getting Morning sickness?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace are you getting Morning sickness?

I don't think so? I have had a few waves of nausea but not too bad, I through up once but it was after I ate and I think I are too much, just random cramps and twinges. You?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Nope, I don't have any sickness at all


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today I have my specialist appointment. I wonder what they are gonna do? I read in their paper that they do chromosomal testing, and stuff like that. I really don't want to do any of those tests


----------



## bluckycharmed

Then don't. We didn't and won't either


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya if they offer it, I'm gonna say no. I just don't see any need for it. I can't wait to feel baby colt move.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Today I have my specialist appointment. I wonder what they are gonna do? I read in their paper that they do chromosomal testing, and stuff like that. I really don't want to do any of those tests

so you dont want to know ahead of time if there is anything wrong? i go back and forth on this..........sometimes I think i would want to know so I can prep, other times I think it would just stress me out for remainer of pregnancy. ? :wacko::shrug:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I don't thinks its nessisary. If they can't do anything for my baby while pregnant, then there is no need to know. I would just one more thing to worry about.


----------



## bluckycharmed

That is how we felt PB.... Just something else to stress about. We wouldn't terminate anyhow if something was wrong so there's no point. 

Hope y'all have a good Thursday!!

Grace just 5 more days!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This year is flying by!!! It's almost march already! Wow. I just can't wait until the end of July/early August gets here :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'll let y'all know how the specialist appointment went. I go at 1pm


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Baby weighs 6 ounces. Everything looks good, but she saw something in the heart that could detect Down syndrome. But she said that usually if there isn't anything else wrong with the baby, then it doesn't mean Down syndrome


----------



## Pitbull mommy

She isn't concerned with it being from syndrome and said there is no need for any other tests. I have to see her once a month, and I start goin once a week at 32 weeks


----------



## bluckycharmed

I go March 7 for our anatomy scan and after that I start every 2 weeks.... i guess they start earlier because of twins. I am already miserable. the next few months is going to be horrible.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is a anatomy scan where they measure everything on baby? That's what they did yesterday. She looked at the brain, heart and some other stuff. And she comfirmed its 100% a boy!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have to see my regular obgyn and the specialist my whole pregnancy.


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Just wanted to pop in, I have been trying my best to avoid coming online as I always find something to worry me, I think once I hit 2nd tri I'll feel better. ha ha

Blucky, Im sorry you feel miserable, You are really doing so great girl. You are growing two healthy people in there and giving them the best, safest environment to be in. Try, and I know its not easy, to think positive and somehow embrace the pregnancy and how your body is feeling. I know easier said than done but you are so truly blessed to have two healthy little ones, you are doing so great so far, those babies are very lucky already!!!!

pb, im glad your appt went well, i think its great that you see the specialist and your ob all throughout pregnancy, awesome. I can't believe how far along you both are already.

its going to be so awesome once grny and dope are pregnant too!!!!!!! IM SO EXCITED FOR THAT!!!! YAY!

my u/s is tuesday, im 7 weeks tomorrow. OMG - i just can't wait to see my little bean!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm not sure what all they will measure.... They measured a bunch of stuff on the 12th and said that my anatomy scan will take 45min-an hour for the sonogram portion. I know that are going to make sure the babies are growing in proportion to eachother and at a good rate.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, appointment went well and also some scary news.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace, appointment went well and also some scary news.

scary news? what ??? are you ok :hugs:


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hello Ladies!! My appointment went well today and a week from now I should be starting my injections. I have decided to do them myself, especially since the hubby is now working nights until April on a job in Cambridge, MA and will not be home most nights to give them to me. They said the shots are to be done between 7-9 in the evening. I also had 8 viles of blood taken today YIKES!! The standard protocol is to test for Cystic Fibrosis, Spinal Muscular Atrophy and the standard Sexually transmitted tests. It sounds really weird but I feel very relaxed and very hopeful this go around, I honestly thought I would be nervous or stressed but I am very calm. 

Grace how are you feeling, I cannot believe you will be 7 weeks next week! 

Blucky how are you, two papayas WOW!!

PB Mommy please don't let whatever they told you stress you out, I have a few friends where they had been given the "scare" talk on findings, and their babies were perfectly healthy. It's amazing that they have these tests but sometimes they freak people out so much it takes the joy of pregnant away.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Have a great weekend everyone, we expecting another Snow Storm this weekend 6-8 inches, Blahhhhh Spring cannot get here soon enough. Guess I will be getting caught up on my reading.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The specialist found a white line in baby's heart that could indicate Down syndrome. But the good news is that baby's with Down syndrome usually have other things wrong with them seen on a sonogram, and she said everything else is perfect. So it's a slight chance, and she isn't to concerned and doesn't think I need any other tests. She said it could be just a calcium deposit.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And also she told me if my blood pressure gets to high, I could have complete placenta previa and have a still birth :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My uterus feels sooooo sore today.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, have you had a throbbing pain on your right side? It feels like the pain is right on my bone. It's lasted all day today.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ummmm not that I remember. On what bone? How high/low?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Low. It's still there. It feels really sore.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I guess my uterus is really sore on my right side. I don't know why it would be sore?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Call ur doc if ur worried.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It kinda worrys me, but the doc will probably just tell me its ligament pain from the uterus growing. It's not cramps, and its not painful enough where I can't stand it. I was just wanting to know if you experienced it also.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I've had so many aches and pains I can't remember if I had one that sounded like that. Sorry I wish I could help. I'm so uncomfortable now that everything hurts.... And I know it's not normal but I guess there is t much normal about having twins.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I cant wait to hear about your first sono tomorrow! I already know it is going to be a healthy heart beat(s) and a sticky bean(s) but cannot wait to see pics!!!


----------



## grace10209

Thanks Blucky :hugs: :happydance: 

im so excited and nervous and excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I probably wont sleep much tonight! 9am tomorrow!~ hooray!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace. I am sooooo excited. Your gonna have a healthy little baby or babies! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My baby shower is gonna be June 15th! Yay!! So about 3 months or so away!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

My first shower is march 10 and second march 30. I'm excited too :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay! That's not far at all.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I got 5 months until baby is here. That's not long at all. I just can't wait until I can say I have a month or so left! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good luck this morning grace!!!! :) I can't wait to hear how it went and too see pictures! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well grace??


----------



## grace10209

thank you. EVERYTHING WENT GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Baby is in my uterus, and measuring perfectly. 
7 weeks 4 days, due Oct 11th!! I am so thankful -

HB was 174 and RE said everything is great. We could only see HB, they didn't have doppler at RE so they said we wont hear HB til I meet with OB. but we could see it flickering away.

I am officially graduated to see my OB. I can't believe it. i can't believe the baby is in the right spot and all is well. :happydance:

Thank you god.

I couldn't see much as the screen was down by my feet but DH could see everything and he was talking away. "oh my god, thats so cool, are those the arms forming? is that the head, and spine? etc etc 
he was loving every minute of it. and I was just thanking god over and over.

I AM SO SO SO EXCITED>


I put a call into my ob so we will see when she first wants to see me. IM SO THANKFUL!!!!!!!

7 weeks and 4 days! thats more than halfway through first trimester! thank you god!.

HOOOOOOOOOOORAY!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay! yay! yay!!!!grace!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Did they give you pictures? :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Did they give you pictures? :)

yes only one and its kinda crappy. lemme see if i can put it up.


----------



## grace10209

Here it is :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## grace10209

Trying again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## grace10209

No idea why its sideways, the pic in my phone isn't sideways and im just uploading it? :shrug:

Oh well, you get the idea. I HAVE A LITTLE BEAN LADIES, IM PREGNANT WITH A HEALTHY LITTLE ONE WITH A HEARTBEAT!! 

woooooooohoooooooooooo

HOW IS EVERYONE?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

YAY grace!!! That's great. Did your OB call you back? If so when is he/she letting you come in?


----------



## grace10209

No call yet, I emailed my OB, she works at my hospital so shes right in email system, if she doesn't respond by tomorrow ill call office.

I can always book for 10 weeks and then reschedule If she wants to see me sooner or later - you think?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My ob wouldn't see me until 8-10 weeks.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My ob wouldn't see me until 8-10 weeks.

And u saw a specialist first right? When did u get released? That's why I thought id book for 10 weeks if I don't hear back..


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I saw the specialist at 7 weeks 2 days for my first sono, and got released to my obgyn the same day.


----------



## grace10209

First OB Appt is booked for March 21, I'll be 10 weeks 6 days then. OMG!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!! It's amazing seeing how much the baby grows. I hope they give you a sono?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay!!!! It's amazing seeing how much the baby grows. I hope they give you a sono?

Yes it's 3 appts that day 

9am: OB Coordinator
945am: ultrasound 
1015am: meet with OB

Ahhhhhhh!!! I can't believe ill be just one day shy of 11 weeks


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! :) that's close to the second trimester. I thought I would quit worrying after I hit the second trimester. But nope I still worry. Def here recently, I've been using my Doppler every day this week. And on tip of me worrying I had a dream that I lost my baby boy :( ugh I hate those dreams. But I know the dreams are bc I worry about it. I have an appointment with my OB next week, and then I go to my specialist the week after that so she can look at Colts heart again. I really hope it is just a calcium deposit and not something bad. Once I start feeling him move, I probably won't worry as much. Cause right now I don't know what's going on in there, ya know? 
Ladies have a great Thursday.


----------



## grace10209

I'm 8 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh

Thank you god!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace u have a raspberry already!! 

PB now that I'm feeling proper kicks I can tell you... You'll know the diff between a kick and gas!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well he needs to kick me already! Lol. I'm ready to feel him move.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Depending on where the placenta is, it could be a while. I would ask at your next scan. When do you go back? I go on Thursday... I think they both might be head down now but I am not sure, I will know on Thursday. Also, I have a 4d on March 23, and I Cant wait to see their faces!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I go to my regular obgyn Thursday, and I go to my specialist the Thursday after. Neither one of my doctor said anything about the placenta. I'll mention in next Thursday at my specialist. My obgyn Told me at my last appointment 4 weeks ago that I should feel him in 4-6 weeks. I hope I feel him within the next 2 weeks. At every sono Colt is very active, so I don't know why I haven't felt him. Maybe it is the placenta?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I go to my regular obgyn Thursday, and I go to my specialist the Thursday after. Neither one of my doctor said anything about the placenta. I'll mention in next Thursday at my specialist. My obgyn Told me at my last appointment 4 weeks ago that I should feel him in 4-6 weeks. I hope I feel him within the next 2 weeks. At every sono Colt is very active, so I don't know why I haven't felt him. Maybe it is the placenta?

Pb, how many ultrasounds have u had at regular OB? And when were they?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

At my ob I've got 2. But that's only cause they couldn't find the heart beat on the Doppler, and it was 10 weeks 3 days, and 11 weeks 5 days. But I'll be getting a sono every month at my specialist. And once I'm 32 weeks I'll be getting one once a week


----------



## bluckycharmed

How far along are u again PB? U should add a ticker so I don't have to keep asking!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

18 weeks, 3 days. I've tried doing it from my phone before but it wouldn't let me. I just hate using the laptop when its easier to use my phone. Lol. But I will try one day this week.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Morning Ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on, I was in a funk last week. Not only was it the 1 year anniversary of miscarriage on the 23rd, but the 26th was my three year Wedding Anniversary (that's actually best part of my week), but I also got a call on my Anniversary that IVF has been postponed for this month because my hubby has never seen a Urologist and before Insurance will begin to pay he needs to go see one, not like it's a big deal it just means it's postponed for another month. I was really bummed because I was hoping to start this month and was looking forward to it. But I have finally snapped out of my pity party, things could be way worse.

You all are doing so good!! I LOVE seeing your pics, just amazing! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> Morning Ladies!! Sorry I haven't been on, I was in a funk last week. Not only was it the 1 year anniversary of miscarriage on the 23rd, but the 26th was my three year Wedding Anniversary (that's actually best part of my week), but I also got a call on my Anniversary that IVF has been postponed for this month because my hubby has never seen a Urologist and before Insurance will begin to pay he needs to go see one, not like it's a big deal it just means it's postponed for another month. I was really bummed because I was hoping to start this month and was looking forward to it. But I have finally snapped out of my pity party, things could be way worse.
> 
> You all are doing so good!! I LOVE seeing your pics, just amazing! Hope everyone is well.

Grney
Im sorry for the setback, but just remember its only a small setback and things are going to be AWESOME! you are going to do IVF and get your bfp and your healthy little one soon enough! Im glad you are out of your funk. Believe me, I know how hard they can be. 

Im so excited to watch you go through this process, from meds, to ER, to ET and then bfp! Ahhhhhh so exciting! We are you cheerleaders girl :)

Now, where is miss Dope?


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Thanks Grace, how have you been feeling?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grney, I'm sorry about you having to wait another month. But you will get your BFP!!!! I'm glad your thinking positive!! :)


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Thank you PB mommy. How is everything going with you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Everything is great! :) I'm just waiting patiently to feel my baby boy move for the first time.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This is today, 18 weeks 4 days. Excuse my sausage fingers. And messy hair today. Haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How is everyone today?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good here just patiently waiting on Thursday to get here so I can see the babies. I called today and they told me that I will get some good 4d shots too which is cool. And trying to decide on my outfit for my shower on Sunday and maternity pics next week too.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I cant believe that I will be 24 weeks tomorrow... at viability. Seems like just yesterday I had my little blueberries.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your obgyn is giving you a 4D?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's awesome blucky! :) I can't wait to get to that point. Time is gonna fly. I've been pregnant 130 days and I only have 150 left. It doesn't feel like I've been pregnant that long.


----------



## bluckycharmed

It's predominately 2d but she said I should get some really good 4d pics too when I called. I have a full 4d scan scheduled for march 23 with a private place.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I have my 4D sono may 4th. I can't wait. What's your baby shower theme gonna be?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think the one Sunday is zoo animal themed, since that is what we are doing the nursery in.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My baby shower theme is going to be monkeys, even though we don't know what we're doing for the nursery yet. My husband wants to do all sports stuff. Actually he wants to do it in all Dallas cowboys. But I think that's dumb


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sports theme sounds cool, but the cowboys theme is kinda lame :haha: I wouldn't let my DH do that.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya my husband thinks that our son needs to wear nothing but sports stuff, and that his room should be all sports. I think it's ridiculous.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> This is today, 18 weeks 4 days. Excuse my sausage fingers. And messy hair today. Haha.


OMG!!!!!!!!!! you look fabulous! love it! yay for babies!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My baby shower theme is going to be monkeys, even though we don't know what we're doing for the nursery yet. My husband wants to do all sports stuff. Actually he wants to do it in all Dallas cowboys. But I think that's dumb

pb this post made me laugh. we are New England patriots fans here and my Dh was saying that our nursery would have ALL Pats decor. with a huge lifesize wall art of Tom Brady. LMAO :haha: 

These men are silly. I'm like no, it will be a NURSERY THEME! if once the little one hits 5 or older and they like the pats, then we can talk about changing it. LOL :dohh:


----------



## bluckycharmed

That sounds like a good compromise Grace!

This morning was so funny, DH and I were laying on the bed before he went to work and he had his back propped up on my belly and was leaning into it and both of the babies were going to town kicking at the same time. I kept asking him if he felt it and he was like yea it feels weird but it feels good... They were more active with him leaning on me than I think they have been yet and it was soooo weird feeling for me. They were kicking at the same time, my belly was all over the place lol. I cant wait for our ultrasound tomorrow, and whatever else the doctor has in store for me.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg. I thought my husband was the only one like that. Haha. I think my husband is too obsessed with the Dallas cowboys. Ya I tell my husband that he is a baby, we do not need to do his room in Dallas cowboys, maybe when he gets older. Lol. And when we were clothes shopping for Colt, everything I pick out is ugly to him because its not sports. Ugh. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How cute blucky!!!! OMG I can not wait to feel that. Ya I have a appointment tomorrow also. Is my doc suppose to me measuring my cervix? When I was 11 weeks, 5 days she checked if my cervix was closed, but she never measured it.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I had my cervix measured at my appt in Jan so that would be around the number of weeks that you are now... They did a vaginal u/s to measure it. Mine was 4.9cm but the tech said (for twins) as long as its more than 3cm that is good. I think you can go shorter with just one baby, but most women end up having a longer cervix. I wonder if they will measure mine again tomorrow. I am anxious to see what position they are in. I am pretty sure that Alex is still head down on my right side, because his kicks are still up high. Last time Emma was breech on my left side, but her kicks are getting higher so the MIGHT have turned one night. Guess I will find out tomorrow.

I am also going to ask the doc if he recommends me taking any kinda labor classes... I know its more likely that I will have a c section, but if I might be able to have them vaginally I want to and I want to be prepared.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doctor doesn't even have a sonogram thing in her office. Just a little crappy one that doesn't have sound or anything. I'll ask her about it tomorrow too see if she is ever gonna measure it. And I'm gonna remind her about the pressure I've been having in my vagina/cervix area. It's only happened like 3 times, but when it happens it feels like its going to rip open. Lol. That's the only way I can explain it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is your hubby taking any time off of work once you have the babies? I think my husband is just taking off the day I have colt, an then he is going back to work the next day. I know his boss would let him have more days off, but my husband doesn't want to miss out on his commission


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Is your hubby taking any time off of work once you have the babies? I think my husband is just taking off the day I have colt, an then he is going back to work the next day. I know his boss would let him have more days off, but my husband doesn't want to miss out on his commission

?? Miss out on commission? What does he do for work pb?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Is your hubby taking any time off of work once you have the babies? I think my husband is just taking off the day I have colt, an then he is going back to work the next day. I know his boss would let him have more days off, but my husband doesn't want to miss out on his commission

PB my husband is taking off at LEAST a week off work. Hes been at his new-ish job for about a year, so he will have a week paid vacation, and he might take another week or two off unpaid depending on what we have saved up. Or even if we dont have saved up... he wants to be there as much as possible.

Your DH is only taking off the one day? :saywhat: There is no way in HELL I would stand for such crap... commission or not. I am sorry and it might not be my place, but I think that is horse shit. I understand he has 2 kids and this isnt his first "rodeo", but this is your first child together, he should want to be there for and with you for as long as he can afford to be. I apologize if I offend you by saying that, but having a baby, first one or not, is a BIG deal and you will want and need any emotional support he can give you. Just my two cents. I hope that when it gets closer he changes his mind. And I hope he tries to stay more involved in your baby's life than he has in his other kids lives. Again, I apologize for any offense.


----------



## grace10209

My DH will take a week or more, he wants to be with our little one 24/7 that first week or so. I think it's the only time ever that he'll take off extra time from work and not care about making $ for us first.

Pb, are you sure u didn't misunderstand ur DH? I'm certain he'll insist on being home with you and the baby during that first week.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband is a service manager at a tire shop and he vulcanizes tires. And ya it's bullshit. Blucky you didn't offend me at all. My husband thinks he can't afford to take off more than one day. Which I know is total crap. Grace I'm positive I didn't misunderstand him, cause I was telling him that he is gonna stay with me in the hospital the whole time I'm there, and he said He can't miss more than a day of work, but that he would stay with me at the hospital at night and go to work from there in the morning. His boss even told him that he could have time off, but he thinks he can't afford to miss more than one day. I will talk to him more about it within the next 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He makes almost $3,000 a month, so I know he can afford to take at least 3-4 days off.


----------



## bluckycharmed

At least you still have enough time to talk to him :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My husband is a service manager at a tire shop and he vulcanizes tires. And ya it's bullshit. Blucky you didn't offend me at all. My husband thinks he can't afford to take off more than one day. Which I know is total crap. Grace I'm positive I didn't misunderstand him, cause I was telling him that he is gonna stay with me in the hospital the whole time I'm there, and he said He can't miss more than a day of work, but that he would stay with me at the hospital at night and go to work from there in the morning. His boss even told him that he could have time off, but he thinks he can't afford to miss more than one day. I will talk to him more about it within the next 4 1/2 months.

Ughhhh Im sorry PB, but at least you have your mind made up, sometimes men are so stubborn and DUMB, you just need to explain to him how its going to be, period. I always "pick my battles" with my DH, but the birth and first few days/week of our babies life would absolutely be one battle that I would not budge an inch on. 
He loves you, I'm sure he'll come around, shame on him! silly guy. :wacko: LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This Morning I asked him if he was planning on just taking one day off when Colt is born, and he said "probably, I don't have a job where I can take off whenever I want, like you do!" It's a bunch of crap. His boss is my dads friend, so I know he would work with him and let him off a few days.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> This Morning I asked him if he was planning on just taking one day off when Colt is born, and he said "probably, I don't have a job where I can take off whenever I want, like you do!" It's a bunch of crap. His boss is my dads friend, so I know he would work with him and let him off a few days.

Yes pb, I agree with you 1000%. :hugs: and Im so sorry you need to even deal with this. He's not taking off "whenever" he wants, its ONE week for the BIRTH OF HIS CHILD!!!!!!!! its not "whenever he wants". 

I don't know what your relationship is like, but I would just TELL HIM, look I need you home with me and your son. Period. There is no other option. 

Like I said, i dont know what your relationship is like or how you feel about it, but you need to set a precedent here. Some things are NON-NEGOTIABLE.

But maybe you are different, maybe you will have tons of people at the house with you and having him there really doesn't matter to you? Im not sure. I pick my battles with my DH and for me, this is one I would NOT give in to. but we are all different.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It upsets me. He told me that he is going to talk to his boss about it. And see how long he can take off. But ya this morning I told him its very selfish and dumb that he rather get commission, than spend the first few days with his new born son. And he said "it would be very selfish and foolish if I didn't go to work to be able to buy things for my new son" I mean come on, all I'm asking is for 3-4 days that he spends with us, this is suppose to be a very special time for us to spend TOGETHER as a new family. Ya know? But he says he is gonna talk to his boss about having a few days off, we'll see! Hey do y'all think its to early to buy a crib at 20 weeks? I'll be 20 weeks next Friday when we plan on buying the crib.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I bought both of mine by 18, maybe even 16. I don't think it's too soon...


----------



## bluckycharmed

My nursery is damn near set and has been for a month. Just need small stuff now. I'd rather be ready too soon than too late. Ya know?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay good, when's your appointment blucky? Mines at 3:30


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Next Thursday needs to hurry up so I can see my baby. Lol. Are the babies sleeping with y'all the first few months? I plan on putting the crib in our room until he can at least sleep through the night.


----------



## bluckycharmed

It was at 9, but I find the thought of writing a recap exhausting lol. SOOO tired today. Ill boot up my laptop in a bit and write it up. Had some ups and downs.


----------



## bluckycharmed

We have 3 cribs, one in our room for them to share at first... I hope to have them in their own cribs after a month or by a month.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Had some ups and downs at the appointment? Did you see babies in 4D today?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys

pb I am with you 1000% on what you said about DH. I hope he snaps out of it. 

I dont think its too early to buy a crib. My DH and I have already picked out stuff and are just waiting for the extra money to come in. but if we had it now, we would buy now.
We have the travel system and bedroom set picked so far. 

Blucky, glad your appt went well. You must have been thrilled to see the babies.

pb, you are going at 330p, will you see colt today?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I got to see Alex's face in 4d, but Emma WAS NOT having it. she was SO uncooperative during the whole thing. Twisting, turning, and moving about. It was cute but the tech was having a hard time getting her measured.

The scan took about 50-55 minutes... they measured soooo much.... they measured several aspects of the brain and heart, pointed out the kidneys, stomach, etc. Measured femurs, cords, checked everything. I got one decent 4d shot that I will upload to my journal here in a few, but the woman said the babies looked really good.

Alexander is 1Lb8oz in the 49%ile, and Emma is 1Lb6oz and in the 21%ile... I thought that was really weird they were so far apart even though they are only 2 oz apart but the doc said it was fine and normal. Emma is measuring 3-4 days behind and the doc said I am measuring 32 weeks (as a single pregnancy though). So the good news was that the babies looked great! The part that I guess was not as good was that my cervix has significantly shortened. It was like 4.9cm in Jan and was only 2.3cm today and has some funneling. I am going to do more research to learn more about funneling, but it didnt sound very good and I think it increases my chances of preterm labor. The doc said that if my cervix gets closer and below 1.5cm then ill be bed bound and I do NOT want that, so I am going back in 2 weeks to have it checked again.

Thats about what I have to update, hope your appt goes well today PB


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oh yea, also he said he expected the babies between 34-36 weeks. That means by May 15-29 and isnt that far away! EEK! I changed my one ticker to reflect the 36 weeks and seeing 83 days is SCARY!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ok thats better... changed it to the 38 week mark which the doc said they will not let me go past...97 days sounds a little better.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Ok thats better... changed it to the 38 week mark which the doc said they will not let me go past...97 days sounds a little better.

Lmao your gonna be a mama of two babies!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes....yes I am. Sooner than later it seems


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg yay! may 15-29 is only a little over 2 months away!!! Yay!!! And about your cervix, does funneling mean its starting to dilate? I hope not. Take it easy. Don't over do yourself. I won't get a sono with my regular obgyn anymore since I'm getting one, once a month with my specialist. My uterus is at my belly button now. Yay!!! Lol. I get a sono next Thursday at my specialist, I cant wait to see my baby boy again! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Omg yay! may 15-29 is only a little over 2 months away!!! Yay!!! And about your cervix, does funneling mean its starting to dilate? I hope not. Take it easy. Don't over do yourself. I won't get a sono with my regular obgyn anymore since I'm getting one, once a month with my specialist. My uterus is at my belly button now. Yay!!! Lol. I get a sono next Thursday at my specialist, I cant wait to see my baby boy again! :)

How do u know ur uterus is up by your belly button? Can u feel it it did dr tell you? And why is that good?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doctor measured it. And it's at my belly button. I'm just exited about it because I was worried my uterus wasnt growing properly, and i thought my uterus was still really low. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My husband talked to his boss, and his boss is letting him have 3 days off when I have Colt.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay PB about your DH!!! That's great! 

Grace the doc (and some women) can feel where the top of the uterus. That's how the tell you "how your measuring" based on how many inches or cm above the navel it is. That's how they knew how far along I was measuring


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Omg yay! may 15-29 is only a little over 2 months away!!! Yay!!! And about your cervix, does funneling mean its starting to dilate? I hope not. Take it easy. Don't over do yourself. I won't get a sono with my regular obgyn anymore since I'm getting one, once a month with my specialist. My uterus is at my belly button now. Yay!!! Lol. I get a sono next Thursday at my specialist, I cant wait to see my baby boy again! :)

Funneling isn't the same as dilating, it's at the other end where the babies are when dilating is at the end by the vagina. Just as dangerous.... High risk for preterm labor... EEK


----------



## bluckycharmed

Attached is a pic that explains funneling.

Based on what I have read, docs get worried if you are 3cm or less and have funneling, and I am 2.3cm... so that concerns me. MY doc didnt seem as concerned as some peoples doctors online did... so I am not sure. Guess I will know in 2 weeks.... itll either be bed rest or not. Its going to be a long 2 weeks.

Also I am fairly certain I overdid it today. Doc appt, then lunch with DH.... then I went to some stores looking for something to wear for maternity pics and I was out fairly late then I went to dinner with my in laws and just got home. Now I am wiped out and am gonna veg the rest of the night.
 



Attached Files:







funneling.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
You need to STOP doing so much! Lol - I know it's hard but you gotta try to just chill.

Pb,
Glad about your DH! Yay :)

Did I tell you guys we decided to tell our immediate families on Easter weekend? I'll be 12 weeks then. Yay!
And then the following week ill start telling work as 2nd tri starts that Friday. Hooray!
Can't wait til my OB appt! 13 days to go :)

9 weeks today!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have a pounding headache today! And Tylenol doesn't work at all!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Blucky, PB Mommy & Grace how is everyone feeling? PB Mommy love your Baby Bump Pic so cute!! Blucky I cannot believe your babies will be here in May. Grace you are already 9 weeks, holy cow!

I am just anxiously awaiting the word to start IVF, we have made my husband's appointment with the Urologist and now the insurance company wants me to see a nutritionist as well, my BMI should be at 29 and I am at 31, so I told them I will whatever I need to do. I have already have been dieting and just last week bought an elliptical, the hubby is taking me to Mexico end of April to Rest and Relax, he's such an AMAZING guy! So here's to hoping....


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/24weeks_zpsa44ecf68.jpg

I am getting kinda big. Over did it again today. Resting all day tomorrow, then baby shower on Sunday (which includes a 2 hour drive to get there and 2 hours back).

I cant wait to see how your IVF goes grneyd


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/24weeks_zpsa44ecf68.jpg
> 
> I am getting kinda big. Over did it again today. Resting all day tomorrow, then baby shower on Sunday (which includes a 2 hour drive to get there and 2 hours back).
> 
> I cant wait to see how your IVF goes grneyd

Nice sign showing weeks blucky! You look fabulous!
Enjoy your shower, is someone driving with you? How are you going to get all the gifts back? You better not pack them into the car yourself! Remember you need to relax girl - :haha:
Don't mean to lecture just care about u and the LOs


----------



## bluckycharmed

My mil is going with me and I won't be lifting!! Although I so need to find something to wear still.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grney, good luck, you will get your BFP soon! :) that's so sweet of your hubby to take you to Mexico! :) it's beautiful there. What part are you going too? I went on a few cruises to Cozumel. Blucky, such a cute baby bump. Have y'all had any crazy dreams since y'all have been pregnant? Every night since I've been pregnant, I have been having crazy dreams. Take it easy blucky, don't over do it. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes I have a ton of whacky dreams!! (When/if I sleep)


----------



## grace10209

I've been having crazy dreams too!!! None preg related but they are whacky! Lmao

How's everyone doing?

Gwny, can't wait to hear u start ur protocol! Yay!

I'm fine, waiting for my appt? Can't wait :)

Pb when do u go back? I think u said u see specialist next right? And will they do scan?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I go to my specialist Thursday. Yes I will get a sono once a month and once I'm 32 weeks I'll get one once a week


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Last night I had a dream that my husband cheated on me with his baby mamma. Lol. And then I had another one that I was breast feeding and my nipple fell off.. Haha. And I've been having a lot of alien dreams, and murder dreams. They are CRAZY! And I remember every single one of them. Before I was pregnant, I couldn't remember my dreams for nothing. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

I always remember mine.... But I LOL'd at ur nipple falling off. Cheating dreams are normal during pregnancy... I've had a few. They suck.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I always remember mine.... But I LOL'd at ur nipple falling off. Cheating dreams are normal during pregnancy... I've had a few. They suck.

haha you guys are funny, i havent had any cheating dreams yet but glad to have the heads up to expect one and thats its normal :wacko:

Blucky, I believe your first shower is today, thinking of you and hope all is going well :thumbup:

pb, how are you feeling? im good but feeling really fat, my belly is WAYYYYYY bigger than it should be at this stage. oh well, im not complaining just feeling a bit guilty as i think i've been over indulging a bit too much lately :blush:
I have always struggled with my weight, and being pregnant i am finally allowing myself to eat "normal foods". Before preg, all i eat is salad, steamed veggies and grilled chicken, and dry tuna. Now im eating alllll the yummy things i haven't allowed myself to have for the past ten years.
so, bread, potatoes, buffallo chicken YUM, fried calamari, BREAD, etc etc.
:wacko:

I have another 2 weeks of "hiding" my pregnancy until we are telling people. OMG its soooooooooooo hard to hide it. Did you guys deal with this? its so hard going to work and keeping it a secret.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm good, but I'm just really tired cause of the time change. Lol. I'm gonna PIG out tonight. Lol. We're eating steak, broccoli and rice casserol, green beans with mushrooms mixed in. I know I'm gonna over eat and feel like crap after dinner. Haha. I told my boss a day after I found out I was pregnant, bc he knew that I was going through fertility treatments. Well today we bought a pack and play thing for baby colt. We figured we would buy that to go in our room instead of the bassinet. Because he will be able to use the pack and play as he grows. And the bassinet only held like 20 pounds. So to us it was a better deal, then to get a bassinet that he would only use for a few months.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been eating like crazy the past month or so and I have only gained 7 pounds my whole pregnancy so far. I figured I would've gained more, since I've been eating so much. Lol


----------



## grace10209

That's what we plan on doing, getting a pack n- play for our bedroom. I hope to have the little one sleeping in nursery by 8 weeks old and then we can move pack n play to downstairs :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/F2891020-C2A7-41C7-8B58-A6DC96D3257F-11521-000003D52C061DAE_zps4e31e3e3.jpg

Here's some pics from my shower today. Such a good day :)


----------



## grace10209

yay! Blucky! looks like a great shower!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Looks like it was fun! :) I bet you got tons of stuff for the babies! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

We got loads of bath items which we needed. I called the doc this am bout some odd symptoms over the weekend and he wants to see me tomorrow to ccheck my cervix to make sure im not dilating. Im sure its nothing but i just want to be sure.

Pb, any movement yet? The twins are just now getting where the move regularly so its so good to feel my whole belly shift and pop. 

Hope yall had a good monday!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What kinda weird symptoms did you have over the weekend? And no I haven't felt him yet! :( I've felt little bubbles like 3 times in the past 3 weeks but I don't know If that's gas or what.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm almost 20 weeks so I hope I feel him soon.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Blucky looks like you had an amazing Baby Shower. Keep us posted as to what the Dr says.

PB Mommy, I have to admit I chuckled a little when I read about your dream about your nipple falling off, that must have freaked you out.

Grace how is everything with you?

So I am just waiting for the nutritionist to call me back, in the meantime I have started my exercise regimine (sp) with Lunges, Curls and Pushups. So we will see how all of this goes. Hopefully with my chnage of diet and excercise I will go from 31 BMI to 29 BMI quickly.


----------



## grace10209

Grneydmassgal said:


> Blucky looks like you had an amazing Baby Shower. Keep us posted as to what the Dr says.
> 
> PB Mommy, I have to admit I chuckled a little when I read about your dream about your nipple falling off, that must have freaked you out.
> 
> Grace how is everything with you?
> 
> So I am just waiting for the nutritionist to call me back, in the meantime I have started my exercise regimine (sp) with Lunges, Curls and Pushups. So we will see how all of this goes. Hopefully with my chnage of diet and excercise I will go from 31 BMI to 29 BMI quickly.


Sounds like a great plan Gryn, I have always struggled with my weight. Remember, nutrition is the key, its 80%, fitness is only 20%. Im sure they gave you a diet to follow, etc. You'll do great. Sometimes just cutting out simple things will make a huge difference. You are going to do great!

I am feeling good - SUPER bloated in my belly. Today I am wearing a belly band for the first time, I am soooooo much more comfortable but was hoping to get through first trimester in my regular pants. :haha: ya right?! :dohh:
OH well I dont mind! im just suprised is all.

And im getting wierd numbness/tingling in a few fingers on my left hand. I think blucky had this, I work in an office and am on computer all day long so Im pretty sure its related to that and pregnancy changes. 

My appt is next week! woooohooooooo can't wait!


----------



## dopeyz414

Hey guys just checking in to see how you are all doing. I was reading about your nursery themes and had to laugh because I would def do a Patriots theme if I were ever pregnant with a boy!! Actually we might need to incorporate some bruins etc... lol. I'm so glad your all doing well!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> What kinda weird symptoms did you have over the weekend? And no I haven't felt him yet! :( I've felt little bubbles like 3 times in the past 3 weeks but I don't know If that's gas or what.

I had some unusual "cramping" on the outside of my tummy and a change in discharge, both if which I was told to keep an eye on. They had me come in today and I had my cervix rechecked. Not with an u/s tho but the doc said everything felt fine and even though there was some blood in my urine he wasn't concerned. 

Nonetheless I've stayed in the bed all day and have no energy to do much of anything. I feel like a lazy bum but I've got to listen to my body and do what's best for the babies. 

Dope are you doing the ivf treatments? 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

dopeyz414 said:


> Hey guys just checking in to see how you are all doing. I was reading about your nursery themes and had to laugh because I would def do a Patriots theme if I were ever pregnant with a boy!! Actually we might need to incorporate some bruins etc... lol. I'm so glad your all doing well!

Dopey are you from Mass? I am and my husband is a huge Pats fan, I am definitely a Sox fan through and through.


----------



## Grneydmassgal

grace10209 said:


> Grneydmassgal said:
> 
> 
> Blucky looks like you had an amazing Baby Shower. Keep us posted as to what the Dr says.
> 
> PB Mommy, I have to admit I chuckled a little when I read about your dream about your nipple falling off, that must have freaked you out.
> 
> Grace how is everything with you?
> 
> So I am just waiting for the nutritionist to call me back, in the meantime I have started my exercise regimine (sp) with Lunges, Curls and Pushups. So we will see how all of this goes. Hopefully with my chnage of diet and excercise I will go from 31 BMI to 29 BMI quickly.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great plan Gryn, I have always struggled with my weight. Remember, nutrition is the key, its 80%, fitness is only 20%. Im sure they gave you a diet to follow, etc. You'll do great. Sometimes just cutting out simple things will make a huge difference. You are going to do great!
> 
> I am feeling good - SUPER bloated in my belly. Today I am wearing a belly band for the first time, I am soooooo much more comfortable but was hoping to get through first trimester in my regular pants. :haha: ya right?! :dohh:
> OH well I dont mind! im just suprised is all.
> 
> And im getting wierd numbness/tingling in a few fingers on my left hand. I think blucky had this, I work in an office and am on computer all day long so Im pretty sure its related to that and pregnancy changes.
> 
> My appt is next week! woooohooooooo can't wait!Click to expand...

Thanks Grace, got my appointment with the nutritionist set up for April 18th. Hopefully I will have some results to show by then. 

When my friend was pregnant she also got numbness and tingling in her fingers as well so it is normal, just keep an eye on it in case there is anything pushing on a nerve.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm glad everything is okay blucky. Grney- how long will you have to go to the nutritionist before you do ivf? Until you get your Bmi to 29? I'm so glad I get a sono tomorrow, cause I am really getting worried that I haven't felt colt yet.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I didn't feel mine til 23 weeks.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay that makes me feel better. All my friends who are due around the same time as me are already feeling their babies. But also this is not their first kid. So that's probably why they are already feeling the baby.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ask ur doc where the placenta is too. That's one of the reasons it took me so long. It's not uncommon for women to feel their first pregnancies later. I wouldn't worry I'm sure colt is fine esp since he is squirming away on ultrasounds.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I'll ask her tomorrow. I wish I would've made my appointment sooner than 2:30 tomorrow. Lol. But I like when my mom comes with me to the sonos, so I make them later so she can go.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Uggggh I hate late sonos!!! I make most of mine late so DH can go and I HATE the wait lol. I'm getting maternity pics done tomorrow and I HOPE they come out good!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Me too. Cause the day drags by. Haha. Are you getting the pics by yourself o is your hubby taking some with you? I can't wait to see them! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

DH is going with.... We are going to my hometown bc that is where my photographer is so we decided to get an ocean front suite and make a little getaway out of it. I can't wait we need some QT like whoa. It will be my last time at the beach til after the babies get here so I will be putting my toes in the sand and waves for sure.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That sounds awesome. :) the closest ocean too us is 5 hours away and its in Galveston and that beach is nasty.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm from myrtle beach, sc so we go there... It's not super great but its nice and its home :)


----------



## grace10209

Pb and blucky! Good luck tomorrow to both of you!!' Sono and pics are both awesome! 
Can't wait to hear how both go :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thanks grace. Your appointment is next week, right?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Thanks grace. Your appointment is next week, right?

yes!! one week from today! I am so excited! OMG I can't wait. I'll be 10 weeks 6 days, so one day shy of 11 weeks. I am so happy to see my LO and to meet with OB, I have a list of questions.

Keep me posted on how both your days go today. PB< are you working and then leaving early for your appt?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!!! :) yes I'm working and leaving early. 2:30 needs to hurry up!!! Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/A939F95F-79F3-42C9-ACD6-EE210F38BD45-24958-000008D73D62880A_zps4ff1a19e.jpg

I could wake up to this every day


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Beautiful. I would love to live right on the beach somewhere. That's a awesome view :)


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm glad everything is okay blucky. Grney- how long will you have to go to the nutritionist before you do ivf? Until you get your Bmi to 29? I'm so glad I get a sono tomorrow, cause I am really getting worried that I haven't felt colt yet.

Not too sureI gues I will find out the 18th. Yay goodluck at your Sono, same for you Blucky.

How is everything Grace?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Baby boy weighs 10oz. And everything looks good :) he is measuring the right size


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He is so cute! :) look at those big lips!!! Lol :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> He is so cute! :) look at those big lips!!! Lol :)

Wow!!! He's beautiful pb!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace! :) I love him so much! I can't wait until may 4th so I can see what he looks like in 4D :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Thank you grace! :) I love him so much! I can't wait until may 4th so I can see what he looks like in 4D :)

How many weeks are you? And you haven't felt him move right? Each preg is different like blucky said, it's kind of like how some kids walk at 10 months and others don't walk til 14 months....


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'll be 20 weeks tomorrow. And ya he is very active. So it should be soon


----------



## grace10209

I have a prune! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace he/she is getting bigger and bigger. When you go to your sono next week, he/she will look way different than your first sono. It's awesome seeing how much they grow at each sono. I'm 20 weeks today!!! Yay I'm Half way there. I hope the next 20 weeks Flys by like the first 20 weeks


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace do you plan on waiting until 20 weeks to find out what baby is? Or are you gonna go to a private sono place?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Y'all are gonna think I'm crazy, but the past couple months I've been worried about the fertility doctor using the wrong sperm for the iui! Lol. Hahahahaha. I doubt they did, but it has crossed my mind a few times. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace do you plan on waiting until 20 weeks to find out what baby is? Or are you gonna go to a private sono place?

I'm going to get the blood test to find out what the sex of the baby is......OB said early 2nd tri, so 12 - 14 weeks I hope. MY OB said it is called NIPT (non invasive prenatal testing). 

Can't wait! Its new and also tests for genetic abnormalities too, so I wont need to do amnio or other invasive testing.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Y'all are gonna think I'm crazy, but the past couple months I've been worried about the fertility doctor using the wrong sperm for the iui! Lol. Hahahahaha. I doubt they did, but it has crossed my mind a few times. Lol

OMG NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha: thats funny,* BUT THANKS for putting that into my head now* :dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hahaha. Sorry ;)


----------



## bluckycharmed

1 more week til my private 4D us, and 2 more til my second baby shower! Hope that yall are having a good Saturday!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay blucky. I got 7 weeks until my 4D sono.


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsNpgnip4MY

Alex kicks right at the 13 second mark. Feels pretty cool.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awww! I can't wait to I feel Colt


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doctor said Colts head is on my cervix, and his legs are up by my belly button. But when I look at the sonogram he looks sideways like he is laying long ways across my uterus. I wonder why it looks like he is in a different position on a sono?


----------



## bluckycharmed

He prob changes frequently and the sono could be a weird angle. At our Feb scan Alex had his head on my cervix like he was ready to go, then this month he was butt down head up. They consistently change positions, until they run out of room to move.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My doctor said Colts head is on my cervix, and his legs are up by my belly button. But when I look at the sonogram he looks sideways like he is laying long ways across my uterus. I wonder why it looks like he is in a different position on a sono?

Why do u think it looks like he's laying across your uterus? The Area above his head is your cervix, if that's what md said.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> He prob changes frequently and the sono could be a weird angle. At our Feb scan Alex had his head on my cervix like he was ready to go, then this month he was butt down head up. They consistently change positions, until they run out of room to move.

Ahhhh good point blucky. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

damn grace I cant believe you are already in double digit weeks. It seems like just yesterday you found out.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

But that explains why I get pressure on my cervix all of the time


----------



## bluckycharmed

It does, and I thought the same thing, but when I went and they were both away from my cervix I still had pressure, but for no apparent reason. Its weird.


----------



## grace10209

Awesome video blucky, I can't wait
to get there! 10 weeks til I'm 20 weeks lmao :haha:


----------



## bluckycharmed

So my doc says that he thinks I will deliver between 34-36 weeks....and after looking at my calender I realized I will be 34 weeks in 60 days. I wonder if they will last that long? I wonder if I will go into preterm labor? I dunno. I go back on Wednesday for a cervix check to see if it is getting shorter, maintaining, or getting longer. I hope that its better..


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> So my doc says that he thinks I will deliver between 34-36 weeks....and after looking at my calender I realized I will be 34 weeks in 60 days. I wonder if they will last that long? I wonder if I will go into preterm labor? I dunno. I go back on Wednesday for a cervix check to see if it is getting shorter, maintaining, or getting longer. I hope that its better..

I'm sure it will be better, you're doing everything right and those babies are gonna cook til 34 weeks absolute minimum :)

I can't wait- when is 34 weeks? What date?


----------



## bluckycharmed

May 15. 15-29 he thinks I will deliver.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I have some mixed emotions about it.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg that is not long at all. Are you nervous?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm feeling really fat today!!! :(


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm not necessarily nervous about having them (yet) ... I'm more concerned with how I'm going to deal with the incredibly overwhelming growing discomfort. Everyday hurts more than the day before. I'm anxious to see what my cervix measures Wednesday. 

PB I feel fat everyday... I can't get my sneakers on without grunting and getting winded. I'm a total fatty. No matter how much lotion or oil I use I swear there's new stretch Marks every day and they make me feel even worse. Oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today the right side of my stomach tightened up for about 10 seconds. It didn't hurt I just felt it tighten. It actually felt weird. Have you had that happen before blucky?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

As soon as I felt it tighten up, I put my hand there and it felt weird.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This was 19 weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea I felt that a time or two but according to my doc it's growing pains. I'd ask yours, there's always the possibility it's a contraction. 

That's a nice lil bump u got there.


----------



## brmegb

thought I would post my symptoms and see what everyone thought! Hubby & I have been TTC #1 for about two years now, this is my 5th round with clomid, 1st round with the hcg injection.

I am currently 13 dpo, have been resisting the urge to POAS since I've seen so many BFNs over the years. 

The past few days I have been absolutely EXHAUSTED, I could sleep all day and have been taking many naps. Also, my boobs usually get really sore before AF, but this month my nipples are extremely sensitive which has never happened..and my boobs dont hurt at all. Also, I think my areolas are larger but not sure if I'm imagining things? I've also been very crampy on and off for the last 3 days which is also unusual for me. 

I really hope this is our month!! It's been a long journey, but I hate to get my hopes up again!!

Any input ladies? Thank you!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Bucky, do you think I should call my doctor tomorrow, or should I just wait until my next appointment on the 4th, unless it happens again?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Welcome brmegb, :) those sound like pregnancy symptoms, but I haven't had any symptoms my whole pregnancy, but cramping. I hope this is your month :)


----------



## grace10209

brmegb said:


> thought I would post my symptoms and see what everyone thought! Hubby & I have been TTC #1 for about two years now, this is my 5th round with clomid, 1st round with the hcg injection.
> 
> I am currently 13 dpo, have been resisting the urge to POAS since I've seen so many BFNs over the years.
> 
> The past few days I have been absolutely EXHAUSTED, I could sleep all day and have been taking many naps. Also, my boobs usually get really sore before AF, but this month my nipples are extremely sensitive which has never happened..and my boobs dont hurt at all. Also, I think my areolas are larger but not sure if I'm imagining things? I've also been very crampy on and off for the last 3 days which is also unusual for me.
> 
> I really hope this is our month!! It's been a long journey, but I hate to get my hopes up again!!
> 
> Any input ladies? Thank you!!


It's hard because the hcg injection is the actual pregnancy hormone so it can cause every preg symptom there is and u just never know til af comes or u get your bfp. Hopefully this is your month! Think positive - it will happen :)



Pb, awesome beautiful bump! Yay girl :)


----------



## grace10209

Pb, u are more than 51% done!! Woohoo I like that tickler - maybe get one too :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

PB if you get more than 1-2 in an hour I would call... Otherwise it is prob growing pains. I had 3 in 2 days but they weren't close at all, though pretty uncomfortable. 

BRM it's really hard to tell.... I got my faint BFP at 9dpo so I didn't really give time for symptoms to set in. I do know that my nips were crazy sore after a week or so, but I never had post ov or pre flo symptoms to compare it too. Hopefully you get a BFP! Are you going to test or wait?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I only had it once and that was at like 2pm today


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!!!! I hope the next 19.5 weeks fly by!!! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hope the next 8 weeks fly by! I will feel more comfortable delivering after 8 weeks . Ill be exactly 6 months along tomorrow. Feels like I should be further tho.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is 5 months 20 weeks? In my book what to expect when your expecting says 5 months is 18-22 weeks. But I don't see how.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I just count from the date of my last period. Sept 19. They probably count gestation which is average 2 weeks later.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Is 5 months 20 weeks? In my book what to expect when your expecting says 5 months is 18-22 weeks. But I don't see how.


ya pb its off a bit because they say you are pregnant for 9 months, thats what everyone calls pregnancy - 9 months. BUT you are pregnant for 40 weeks, which is actually 10 months.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So Colt will most likely be here July 26th-27th. My doc is gonna induce me a week before my due date if my cervix is soft and dilated, but if my blood pressure gets to high it will have to be sooner.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

When I'm 24 weeks I got to get tested for gestational diabetes. And she also offered to test me, to see if I'm at risk for pre term labor.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I got tested back at like 16 weeks for GD and did the whole 3 hour GTT... I am going to ask the doc tomorrow if I will be doing another in the third tri bc that seems to be when most people get them done.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So what all do I do for the test? Drink some nasty stuff And then what?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I didn't think the drink was that bad.... But u get blood drawn every hour for 3 hours.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So I got to stay at the doctors office for 3 hours?


----------



## bluckycharmed

if you are doing the 3 hr GTT then yes


----------



## bluckycharmed

They normally do a quick in office finger prick test, then if you fail that yet send you somewhere special for the 3 hour test. I failed the first and passed the second.


----------



## grace10209

Im going to ask about this tomorrow. OMG I Can't wait to go tomorrow! ahhhhhhhh

I wonder about diabetes because i get so dizzy - yesterday i worked from home cuz of snow, i ate bowl of cereal and two hrs later my heart was racing, i stood up and i was shaky, sweaty, etc. I chugged some OJ and ate some crackers and then I was fine.?? so wierd.

how are you guys? OMG tomorrow at this time i'll be at my appt! WOOOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well the verdict is in... cervix is at 1.9 cm, the funneling is worse, and I am now on strict bed rest for 48hours. The doc doesnt even want me sitting upright. He wants me back Friday to have it rechecked, and I am hoping that it is better.

He also did a swab for amniotic fluid, and thankfully it was negative. 

Happy 26 weeks to me right? haha. Well on another note, DH and I are house shopping... not sure if we will get one, but we are exploring all the options.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! :) I can't wait to see pictures of baby! :) my parents have diabetes and when their sugar is high or low their eyes get blurry and they get sweaty and shaky. I really hope I don't get gestational diabetes.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So if it gets worse will you be on bed rest the rest of your pregnancy?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I guess. I dont really know. Right now I am telling myself that it is just until Friday.. but I guess I will know more then.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!! :) I can't wait to see pictures of baby! :) my parents have diabetes and when their sugar is high or low their eyes get blurry and they get sweaty and shaky. I really hope I don't get gestational diabetes.

Tx I'm excited! Definitly asking about the dizziness -


Blucky, sry about your news. Be a good patient and do what they say til Friday - fingers crossed for good news then :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I cant wait to see a pic of the baby tomorrow!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, I hope everything is fine. I really hope you don't go into pre term labor. If your doctor thinks there is a good chance you may, ask him about that shot they can give you for the babies lungs.


----------



## grace10209

Ahhhhhh!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awwwwww grace. Soooooo cute. :) how did the appointment go?


----------



## grace10209

Cant get it straight- oh well! Measuring perfect - waiting for next appts now- sooo excited
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awww :) have you had any morning sickness?


----------



## grace10209

I had one day where i was really REALLY nauseaus, and one day where i got sick after lunch, but i honestly think i ate too much.

Appt. went so great. I dont get another ultrasound til im 18-20 weeks. OMG. I go back in 4 weeks to OB but they will listen to HB with doppler so thats just as good. 

im so thrilled. the baby was SOOOO active during ultrasound, moving arms and legs around like crazy. I can't believe it.

My OB gave us the OK to start telling people at 12 weeks. I can't wait. I am so thankful


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!!! :) I am so happy everything is going good. OMG I couldn't handle not seeing my baby for almost 2 1/2 months. I mean I could if I had too, but I would go crazy. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!!! :) I am so happy everything is going good. OMG I couldn't handle not seeing my baby for almost 2 1/2 months. I mean I could if I had too, but I would go crazy. Lol.

I know. Normally I have NO patience what so ever, but this pregnancy is teaching me to be patient, have faith and enjoy the now. Each step has been WAIT A WHILE til the next, like my betas, i only got 2 and then they said, all is good now wait 3 weeks for first ultrasound. That was tough.............but i waited (impatiently) and all ended up ok. So from then on i told myself I need to just wait, if they say its ok, i need to believe it.
Then 1st US and i had to wait another 3.5 weeks for 2nd, now waiting til 18 will be tough but im glad i get to at least go back in 4 weeks and they listen to doppler. 

Im just so happy! yay!

pb, have you felt colt move yet? how many weeks are you?


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
how are you doing? i hope your rest is going well and that you get a good report today at doctor.

two babies, stay put til end of MAY!


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hi Ladies sorry I haven't been on here much lately.

Blucky, so sorry to hear about your funneling, but as much as it stinks, Rest, Rest and more Rest for those babies.

PB How are you doing, LOVe your bump pic too cute!

Grace oh my goodness look how big your little bean is getting!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am 21 weeks today. And yes I think I felt him a few times. But I didn't feel him yesterday or today yet. So I'm hoping I'll start feeling him more often.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have to be laying on my back or side to feel him.


----------



## bluckycharmed

So I went back to the doctor this am... seemed to be a very productive appt. Cervix is about the same at 1.8cm vs 1.9, so only 1mm difference which isnt enough to be concerned with so for the time being I am still on bed rest. The doc said that I can sit up more though, and dont have to stay lateral as much. I was glad that it didnt get any shorter, but I didnt really expect it to. So when I actually saw the doc, he said he wanted to SEE my cervix, so I had another pelvic exam which is SO uncomfortable bc my cervix is SO HIGH but I survived and he said it was still closed and high and he was happy about that. 

He asked me if we had been talked to about steroids (I was going to ask HIM after the exam) and I told him no but that I had read about it and was just about to ask and he said that he wanted me back on Monday/Tuesday so we can do the 2 rounds of steroids for the babies just in case. He also said monday he wants to do a fFN- Fetal Fibronectin test to see how high of a risk for premature labor I am. He didnt seem SUPER concerned about premature labor, but he would rather be over cautious to be sure. And so would I.

Lastly, he gave me some progesterone suppository things that are supposed to help my cervix as well. Thats about it. Felt pretty productive, and it feels good to feel like I am getting attentive care. 

So tomorrow at 9am we have our 4D ultrasound which I am super excited about! My mom should be coming to town today which is good bc I have some laundry that needs attending to :haha:

Doc said my short term goal is to make it to 28 weeks (12 more days) and then after that we will set a goal for 32 weeks. Seems scary, but I know that making it to 28 weeks should be easy enough.

Hope yall have a great Friday!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> So I went back to the doctor this am... seemed to be a very productive appt. Cervix is about the same at 1.8cm vs 1.9, so only 1mm difference which isnt enough to be concerned with so for the time being I am still on bed rest. The doc said that I can sit up more though, and dont have to stay lateral as much. I was glad that it didnt get any shorter, but I didnt really expect it to. So when I actually saw the doc, he said he wanted to SEE my cervix, so I had another pelvic exam which is SO uncomfortable bc my cervix is SO HIGH but I survived and he said it was still closed and high and he was happy about that.
> 
> He asked me if we had been talked to about steroids (I was going to ask HIM after the exam) and I told him no but that I had read about it and was just about to ask and he said that he wanted me back on Monday/Tuesday so we can do the 2 rounds of steroids for the babies just in case. He also said monday he wants to do a fFN- Fetal Fibronectin test to see how high of a risk for premature labor I am. He didnt seem SUPER concerned about premature labor, but he would rather be over cautious to be sure. And so would I.
> 
> Lastly, he gave me some progesterone suppository things that are supposed to help my cervix as well. Thats about it. Felt pretty productive, and it feels good to feel like I am getting attentive care.
> 
> So tomorrow at 9am we have our 4D ultrasound which I am super excited about! My mom should be coming to town today which is good bc I have some laundry that needs attending to :haha:
> 
> Doc said my short term goal is to make it to 28 weeks (12 more days) and then after that we will set a goal for 32 weeks. Seems scary, but I know that making it to 28 weeks should be easy enough.
> 
> Hope yall have a great Friday!

i can't believe how fast things are happening and that you'll be 28 weeks in 12 days. WOWZA. you are doing a great job blucky. 
have fun tomorrow, can't wait to see pics. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today I'm going to my cousins baby shower. She is due next month, and then I have two other cousins who are pregnant and one is due in June and the other is in September. And I would have another cousin pregnant, but she got a abortion right before I found out I was pregnant. :( I know it was her choice, but I don't believe in abortion at all.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How did the 4D sono go blucky?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Today I'm going to my cousins baby shower. She is due next month, and then I have two other cousins who are pregnant and one is due in June and the other is in September. And I would have another cousin pregnant, but she got a abortion right before I found out I was pregnant. :( I know it was her choice, but I don't believe in abortion at all.

Abortion is tough, but I do feel it is ok in certain situations, and as long as its done very early! 
I have a crazy family member that had one at like 5.5 weeks and it was the best decision, it would have been cruel for her to bring an innocent baby into her messed up life.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Her reason for the abortion was because she didn't want to have a baby with a guy who had tattoos on his head. Which I think is a dumb reason to get a abortion. And she had to listen to the heart beat before she did it.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thats cruel to have to listen to the heartbeat first, but its also her cruel decision bc of tattoos?

Everyone has their own 2 cents on abortion.... my 2 cents is I dont agree with it at all... for any reason... but like I said... just my 2 cents.

4D was awesome. I posted the best pics in my journal. One even looks like they are hugging. It was so amazing to see them. Today was a productive day, although I was def out of bed WAY more than I should have been.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Oh and today she guesstimated that the babies weigh 2 lbs and 2.4 lbs... no wonder im getting so uncomfy!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Those are adorable pictures blucky! :) awww. You have some beautiful babies.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thanks PB... I just hope to bake them at least a month longer. I guess at this point every day that goes by with them inside is a blessing . I never dreamed I would be threatened with preterm labour, esp since I dont feel bad or contractions at all... I am just glad medicine is advanced enough to see the warning signs that my body cant feel. I know that sounds silly, but its true.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What week is it that babies have a good chance of survival? 24 or 28?


----------



## bluckycharmed

At 24 docs will do more to save them, at 28 they're just considered very premature and are way less sickly at birth.


----------



## grace10209

So scary to think about delivering so early - 


How are u both doing?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Doing good today. Had round 1 of steroids... it didnt hurt but just burned a little for a minute or so. I go back tomorrow to have round 2 and have my cervix measured again. 

Right now I am just waiting for the doctor to call and tell me if my fFN was positive or negative.


----------



## Lovelylace

Oh mercy, I wish you the best


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's good blucky, what's Ffn?


----------



## Lovelylace

It is a test to determine if preterm labor will occur. Though my friends was negative and than she went into full term labor next day. So, gotta be careful with those.

Fetal fibronectin is a protein that acts as a "glue" during pregnancy, attaching the amniotic sac &#8212;the fluid-filled membrane that cushions your baby in the uterus &#8212;to the lining of the uterus.

Fetal fibronectin is often present in cervical secretions during early pregnancy. Fetal fibronectin also shows up later in pregnancy, about one to three weeks before labor begins. If your health care provider is concerned about preterm labor, he or she may test a swab from your cervical canal for the presence of fetal fibronectin. A positive fetal fibronectin test is a clue that the "glue" has been disturbed and you're at increased risk of preterm labor.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Exactly lovely :) just got a call that mine was negative, but I'm still on bed rest anyway so I'm just taking it easy :) 

Tomorrow they will measure my CL again and then once a week going forward.


----------



## Lovelylace

Yup usually results are good two weeks but they will repeat just to keep an eye. And I am sure you will be on bed rest til 36 week or whenever the doctor told you. Hang in there hun. :hug: that's good news.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Bed rest is more exhausting to me than just being up and about and doing minimal stuff outside the house. But if it is going to shorten the time that my babies have in the nicu then I will never leave this bed! Every time I want to get up to do something I tell myself.... "If you do that, it might be an extra day or week that Emma and Alex are in the nicu" and then I settle down.

I am going to ask the doc about the NST tomorrow... I know he will want to use it soon and if I am going to go once a week anyway, then I would like to be checked. I have had some uterine cramping, but I dont think they are contractions. Maybe BH, but not full blown contractions.

Lovely tell us a little about yourself... based on your siggy looks like you should be a few weeks preggo, and I am sorry to see about those chemicals :( I cant imagine.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, let us know how your appointment goes today


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My lower back is so sore today. It feels like I pulled a muscle or something.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky,
you are doing so good with your bed rest. Im proud of you, keep it up mama!
and you are so right. 

Everyday on bed rest and ONE DAY SOONER that those babies will be out of nicu and home with you and your DH.

PB, sorry about your back, must be the baby growing and growing.

I'll be 12 weeks friday!!!!!! I can't wait to start telling people! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi girls. I had an appt yesterday and cervix shortened even more to just 11mm. They installed a pessary (to take pressure off cervix) in hopes to keep the babies in until a minimum of 28 weeks (1 more week) then we will aim for 30, 32, etc. He gave me the packet to go ahead and pre-register at the hospital for delivery just in case, which makes it real and scary. I am basically just on contraction patrol, and if I feel anything that remotely close I am supposed to call the doctor and they will likely put me in the hospital. 

I go in Tuesday for my 28 week normal checkup. They will do another glucose test (I got more yummy punch drink) and they will measure the babies, change my pessary, and measure my cervix (I assume). I will be 27+6... so just one day shy of my 28 week goal.

I had to cancel my baby shower for Saturday which sucks, but I know it is for a good cause and I dont mind doing it.

Hope yall are doing well. Sorry your back hurts PB, and Grace I cant wait to hear about peoples reactions when you tell them! That was so exciting for us!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That sucks it shortened even more. Are you still on bed rest? If not, take it easy. And don't over do it


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have about 17-18 weeks until I have baby colt. That doesn't sound long at all!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I have about 17-18 weeks until I have baby colt. That doesn't sound long at all!!! :)

thats NOT long at all. I can't believe how close you both are to having your babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! O-M-G :wacko:

how is everyone doing? im good. excited for this weekend.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Im Good. :) so you haven't even told any family members yet? So tomorrow your telling people?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have 2 weeks until my next sono with my specialist, and 5 weeks until my last 4D sono. OMG I can't wait to see what he looks like. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The next 5 weeks are gonna drag, cause all I keep thinking about is that 4D sono. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea PB I am still on bed rest... and probably will be for the rest of my pregnancy.

Grace I cant wait to hear about the reactions when you tell people! Are you going to put it on FB too? in any special way?? How exciting!


----------



## grace10209

Hi Guys
yes we haven't told ANYONE and we are starting this weekend. wooohoooo.
We are going to wait til either 1) we get the blood test back or 2)Next friday as its 2nd trimester to do the facebook announcement. 

we made this super cute things with the dogs to post, I'll try and post it here so you guys can see too.

I can't believe I am 12 weeks today. 

Blood test was done Tuesday and takes 7-10 days, they said they should call by next friday which is perfect as that 1st day of 2nd trimester. AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
YAY! im so excited.

pb, your appt will come quickly. i dont have another ultrasound til 18 weeks ! :wacko:
But l do have an OB appt April 24 and they'll listen to HB with doppler so im good with that. so exciting.

blucky, how you are hanging in girl?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Does that blood test you did, tell the sex of baby? Or do you have to do another test for that? Yay grace I can't believe your 12 weeks either. The first trimester FLYS by. And even the second trimester is flying by. I only have 5 weeks until I'm in the 3rd trimester. It's crazy how time goes so quickly. Let us know what people's reactions were. Yay, so exciting.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Last night after I wiped after peeing, I saw a teeny tiny dot of light pink on the toilet paper. It was barley noticeable, but since I've been pregnant I look at the toilet paper just to make sure there isn't any blood or anything unusual. So should I be worried? It hasn't happened again since, but it kinda worries me. I tried calling my doctor today just to let her know, but they are closed for Good Friday.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Last night after I wiped after peeing, I saw a teeny tiny dot of light pink on the toilet paper. It was barley noticeable, but since I've been pregnant I look at the toilet paper just to make sure there isn't any blood or anything unusual. So should I be worried? It hasn't happened again since, but it kinda worries me. I tried calling my doctor today just to let her know, but they are closed for Good Friday.

No I wouldn't worry about that at all. I mean a teeny tiny dot of light pink could be anything, nothing to worry about.

and YES, the test does tell us the sex of the baby! AHHHHHHHHHHHHH :happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm sure it's okay since it was a teeny tiny dot and it hasn't happened again.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!!!!!! I know you'll be happy either way, but are you hoping for a boy or girl?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!!!!!! I know you'll be happy either way, but are you hoping for a boy or girl?

Actually i will be thrilled with either. I truly just want a healthy baby. But it is kind of fun hearing what it is. 
I *love my girl name* so if its a girl - I will be psyched to use the name. Marlena 
I would love a boy too though, i think boys are easier, 

Funny part is my DH is 100000000% certain that its a girl, I have not got a clue what it is. But he said he's SO sure its a girl, that if its a boy he will let me get a new car. :haha: 

I have a problem with cars, I always trade them in for a new one and i lose money that way because when I trade in - they just pay off loan so i come out "even" I dont ever have any equity in them, its great for my credit as im always paying off loans, anyway - so I promised him I would stop doing that. But of course, its been almost 2 yrs and i want to trade my car in for a newer hybrid model with better mpg. But i promised i wouldn't. so he said 
"im so sure its a girl, that if its a boy - you can get a new car"

soooooo, Im not hoping for either sex, but will be thrilled with either. ha ha


----------



## grace10209

hey how come my tickler thing says "Now in the second trimester" - i thought that didn't start til 13 weeks/ ? next week?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My doctor said 2nd trimester is 13 weeks, but I've also heard from different people that 12 weeks is the 2nd trimester.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace I cant wait to hear about tonight and this weekend for you... and cant wait to hear what sex your little bean is... keep us posted!!


----------



## grace10209

Everything went great! I'm super emotional though! :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Everything went great! I'm super emotional though! :wacko::dohh:

What's wrong? Just those pregnancy hormones?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Pitbull mommy said:


> What's wrong? Just those pregnancy hormones?

I'm glad everything went good grace! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think depending on what you read trimesters are diff... I am in the 3rd on Wednesday... I cant wait... its gonna be a milestone for me! Next stop....30 weeks!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Everything went great! I'm super emotional though! :wacko::dohh:
> 
> What's wrong? Just those pregnancy hormones?Click to expand...

Ya, it's quite overwhelming to actually be here - and be able to tell my loved ones that I'm pregnant. It's so scary when u have lost one, so being able to safely say outloud "I'm pregnant" just made me cry my eyes out. I am just so thankful that's all :cloud9:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, my doctor told me the start of the 3rd trimester is 26 weeks, 6 days. Grace- awww. It's such a blessing. How did people react?


----------



## grace10209

Blood test came back!

Baby is 100% healthy and has no abnormalities!! :happydance::happydance:

And.........

It's a girl!!! :) :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg!!!! Yay grace! Great news!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Any names yet?


----------



## bluckycharmed

So happy for you grace that's amazing!!!!


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
THANK YOU>

Marlena will be her name, pronounced "Mar-Lay-nah" 
I am still stuck on a middle name. Right now the only one we both agree on is Marlena Nicole. Other options are Marlena Jane or Marlena Claire 
I like Marlena Nicole the best so if I dont find something I like more then I think we will go with that. 
YAY we are NOT telling anyone the name so its nice to be able to share it here.

any ideas?


Hubby doesn't like: Rose, Elise, Reese, Catherine, Grace, etc.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like Nicole :)


----------



## grace10209

Thanks PB.

what about you miss blucky? any ideas on a middle name for Marlena?

how are the kids doing??????


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm still racking my brain... I like Nicole though. 
Sorry havnt been feeling well so I havnt been online today.


----------



## grace10209

Hubby Likes Marlena Scarlett 

Its pretty, what do you think.............


----------



## Grneydmassgal

Hi Ladies,

Grace congrats to you on your daughter!!! Marlena Scarlett is so pretty. : )
Blucky sorry to hear you are on bedrest but think of it like this once those two babies are here you will be looking back to how nice it was to relax.
PB Mommy how are you feeling?

So my husband went to the Urologist and everything was fine except they found that his testosterone is a little lower than they would like to see so, he is now on Clomid, weird huh!?! But for men I guess it works like the performance enhancing drug that athletes use so he should see having lots of extra energy in the next few weeks. I have my appointment with the nutritionist on the 18th and then in May we will be a go for IVF. So I am looking forward to our vacation end of this month before things start to get hectic. Best wishes to you all!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace that's my fav... Marlena Scarlett sounds so good!! 

Grney I hope u have a splendid vacation and gl on your ivf next month!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace, Scarlett is pretty also! :) grney I'm feeling okay. Just been tired lately and I've been getting back aches a lot. Good luck on ivf next month!! Yay! I'm so excited for you! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I get to see my baby boy in two days!!! Yay!!! Lol. My 4D sono is coming up also. I can't wait. How are y'all doing?


----------



## babymig

I'm new here. Figured I join an online group where I can chat with other women that are in my situation. I think I'm tiring folks out in my life by talk about our fertility issues day in and day out. 

I'm 33 years old, hubby and I have been trying on our own for a couple of years now. No luck because of PCOS. We started this cycle our FIRST round of help from Fertility Specialist. CD-3 ultrasound, CD-3 to CD-7 took Clomid. CD-12 ultrasound, blood work. 4 follicle two on each side 10-12 mm. CD - 14 2 follicle on left side at 15 mm. Awaiting Doc to tell me when he wants me to take trigger shot (ovidrel). 

How are you all coping with WAITING????... I try to stay positive, but after years of trying it seems like this may never happen. 

:nope:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

babymig said:


> I'm new here. Figured I join an online group where I can chat with other women that are in my situation. I think I'm tiring folks out in my life by talk about our fertility issues day in and day out.
> 
> I'm 33 years old, hubby and I have been trying on our own for a couple of years now. No luck because of PCOS. We started this cycle our FIRST round of help from Fertility Specialist. CD-3 ultrasound, CD-3 to CD-7 took Clomid. CD-12 ultrasound, blood work. 4 follicle two on each side 10-12 mm. CD - 14 2 follicle on left side at 15 mm. Awaiting Doc to tell me when he wants me to take trigger shot (ovidrel).
> 
> How are you all coping with WAITING????... I try to stay positive, but after years of trying it seems like this may never happen.
> 
> :nope:

Hi babymig, when I was TTC, the wait was always the hardest part. I just tried keeping myself busy. It will happen! :) I tried 4 years without fertility medication, and once I started clomid and ovidrel, I got my BFP 4 cycles later. The cycle I got my BFP I did clomid, ovidrel and then I did IUI.


----------



## grace10209

babymig, welcome and good luck! there is lots of waiting in this process and even more to come once you do get your bfp. All I can say is have faith and KNOW in your heart that it will happen. 

pb, you get to see your boy tomorrow! yay! did you have your big anatomy scan yet? mine is scheduled for 18 and a half weeks, so mid may.

grny,
good luck to you, i can't wait for you to start ivf, so exciting! may is going to be here before you know it. yay!!!

miss blucky, how are you? how are those babies doing? i hope everyone is staying put and that you are feeling as ok as you can at this point. thinking of you!

AFM,
I am doing good. Have finally gone public about the pregnancy and I am so thrilled to be here. I will be 14 weeks on Friday! i can't believe it already! I am so happy.
I am feeling good, I get twinges/pulling feelings in my lower belly every so often, pb/blucky you guys got those right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!! I can't wait to see him! :) I guess I get a anatomy scan every time I go to the specialist cause she checks everything out on him. My sonos always last 20-30 min. And yes grace I've been having cramps my whole pregnancy so far. I'll be 24 weeks Friday. I can't believe i only have 15-16 weeks left until he is here. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Was everyone excited when you told them you were pregnant? Did you tell them you already know your having a baby girl? :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Was everyone excited when you told them you were pregnant? Did you tell them you already know your having a baby girl? :)

Yes pb everyone has been awesome and really excited for us. 
Yes I told all it was a girl! Not sharing name til birth though. Except for you special ladies of course :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's great! :) I tell everyone his name is Colt and they want to call him Colten. And I have to correct them. And some of my family members keep asking me why I just don't name him Colten. It's kinda irritating sometimes. Lol. 2:30pm is not coming fast enough today. I'm ready to see my baby boy. So grace you got about 4 1/2 weeks until your next sono? That's not that far away.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> That's great! :) I tell everyone his name is Colt and they want to call him Colten. And I have to correct them. And some of my family members keep asking me why I just don't name him Colten. It's kinda irritating sometimes. Lol. 2:30pm is not coming fast enough today. I'm ready to see my baby boy. So grace you got about 4 1/2 weeks until your next sono? That's not that far away.

Thats partly the reason we aren't telling anyone our name. dont want to deal with any "comments" = ha ha
Yes actually 13 days til next appt where I can hear HB. and yes exactly 4.5 weeks til ultrasound! I can't wait for that one. 

keep us posted on your appointment!!!!!!!


----------



## babymig

So, I got a + on the clear blue last night and 2 negatives. I got mixed answers about taking ovidrel. I did not take the shot because nurses said t was option. If I get positive that means I am ovulating. I took it again twice this morning both positives. Went in for IUI, what do you know they asked IF i too ovidrel. I said no I was told it was optional. The nurse didn't seem too thrilled that I didn't. She said as long as I saw the positives that they are 100% sure I'm ovulating. Went ahead with IUI (first time) tomorrow another round. Progesterone test next Friday and pregnancy test on APril 28th. Since this is our first time, I feel like we are all over the place. I don't feel they do a thorough explanation. I just have to follow what they say to do. It's frustrating, I'm a person that PLANS.. not knowing drives me NUTZ. 

My prayers are for all of you who are rocking in my boat!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Baby boy weighs 1 pound 6oz. And is measuring right on track. I found out I may have to have a c-section because my placenta is really low. If it doesn't move up close to my due date, then I have to have a c-section.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Baby boy weighs 1 pound 6oz. And is measuring right on track. I found out I may have to have a c-section because my placenta is really low. If it doesn't move up close to my due date, then I have to have a c-section.

So glad he's doing well! That stinks about csection but maybe you won't need it if placenta moves. Either way, your boy is doing great!!! Yay pb!

You must be thrilled!


----------



## grace10209

babymig said:


> So, I got a + on the clear blue last night and 2 negatives. I got mixed answers about taking ovidrel. I did not take the shot because nurses said t was option. If I get positive that means I am ovulating. I took it again twice this morning both positives. Went in for IUI, what do you know they asked IF i too ovidrel. I said no I was told it was optional. The nurse didn't seem too thrilled that I didn't. She said as long as I saw the positives that they are 100% sure I'm ovulating. Went ahead with IUI (first time) tomorrow another round. Progesterone test next Friday and pregnancy test on APril 28th. Since this is our first time, I feel like we are all over the place. I don't feel they do a thorough explanation. I just have to follow what they say to do. It's frustrating, I'm a person that PLANS.. not knowing drives me NUTZ.
> 
> My prayers are for all of you who are rocking in my boat!

I know it's frustrating! I would say if u don't get bfp this time, definitly do ovidrel going forward, it can only help you know!??
Good luck!
So you are doing two iui's back to back?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's crazy how fast babies grow. 4 weeks ago he was only 10oz, now he is 1 pound 6oz. Crazy


----------



## grace10209

14 weeks today !! :happydance: 

I have a lemon! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! :) I have 3 weeks until the 3rd trimester. Time is flying


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!! :) I have 3 weeks until the 3rd trimester. Time is flying

OMG! Time is flying! 

Blucky, how are you doing?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So my doctor told me no sex and I have to take it easy cause of my placenta.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> So my doctor told me no sex and I have to take it easy cause of my placenta.

Wow??? Really? Crazy, when do u go back pb?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I go back on may 9th to my specialist and may 10th to my obgyn. And Monday I got to go do the 1hr gestational diabetes test. I can't believe my doctor is just now noticing my placenta. I guess they haven't looked at it before.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So I'm sure it's been like that my whole pregnancy. And sex hasn't caused any problems. So I don't know.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I cant believe they are just now noticing it too, esp since you are already considered high risk. I have known where mine were the whole time... I dunno.... 

Grace I cant believe you are already 14 weeks! How exciting!! 

afm... on day 2 straight of solid contractions. Just trying not to worry. Prob gonna call the doc tonight or tomorrow and go in if they get worse. Right now I am just timing them and keeping record.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, how far apart have the contractions been? And what do they feel like?


----------



## bluckycharmed

They are about 5 min apart atm. I am at L&D for medication to stop them and monitoring. BP is elevated some too. They feel like waves of light cramps the go from bottom to top of uterus.... At the bottom they feel like u just need to to pee really bad.... Like you've held it way to long and you're cramping.... And on the top my tummy gets rock hard. At first I just thought it was Alex head butting my cervix.... It's kinda hard to describe. They make u stop and hold your breath. Mine last from 30 seconds to 3 min is the longest. 

Excuse any typos on on my phone


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you dilated any? I hope they can stop them and that your blood pressure goes down. Keep us updated


----------



## grace10209

Wow blucky, praying for you and Emma and Alex.

You are doing so great, I hope the meds can slow them down for now.


----------



## bluckycharmed

They havnt checked to see if in dilated, but I don't think I am. Just got moved to another room bc they want to keep me 24 hours. Ill keep y'all posted.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Do you think it's safe too paint while pregnant? I'm gonna wear a mask so I don't inhale everything


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I tried painting with a mask but I couldn't breath with it on, so I painted without it. We painted Colts room blue. I love it.


----------



## bluckycharmed

i helped paint our nursery a while back, and didnt keep a mask on either. it irritated me. most paints are safe now. 

post a pic of the nursery when you can PB.

Hope yall are doing okay.

Dopey.... do you still check in on here>? How are you? 

My latest update is in my journal... too much to rewrite and im too lazy to copy paste sorry. but babies are still baking.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I tried uploading a picture of the color of the room but it says the file is to large. So I will have to take another one here in the next week or so. We re-painted the living room and kitchen and Colts room, and we still have to paint the bathroom and our room. We should be moving in within the next few weeks or so. We bought Colt a crib today, I can't wait to put it up. :) I'm glad the babies are still baking. :)


----------



## grace10209

Blucky
very glad babies are staying put for now. good job mama :)

pb, are you guys moving into a house? did you build? how exciting! 

I am doing well here. EXHAUSTED but good. I can't believe how tired I am all the time, it started last week!
On Saturday, i was so tired, i had all this stuff / errands planned to do and i took a nap from 930am - 4pm ?!?!?!?!?

I go see OB next week Wednesday! can't wait to hear HB again. YAY!
Then big Ultrasound is May 13th! woooohoooooo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh no. We didn't build or buy a house. We are renting one of my dads rent houses for the next few years, so we can build our credit to buy a house. His credit isn't too good right now, so we can't get approved for a loan. My credit is good but since we're married we can't get approved for a loan until he gets some stuff off of his credit.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! :) the 4 weeks between appointments have been flying by. 2 weeks and 3 days until my 4D sono. I can't wait to see his sweet little face. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace your almost 15 weeks! Wow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We'll I failed my 1hr glucose test. :( normal is 140 or below and mine was 177. So Friday I have to go so the 3hr glucose test. I hope I don't have GD


----------



## bluckycharmed

I failed mine too and the 3 hour. I have GD but I don't abide strictly to the diet.... I'm real close and cut out all the bad foods but I can't stick to the schedule they gave me .


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My problem will be sweets. I've been craving sweets like crazy. What kind of food do they tell you to eat? The nurse told me that if I fail the 3hr, they will send a pregnancy home health care nurse to my house to tell me what I can and can't eat.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace your almost 15 weeks! Wow.

Yes I know!!!! i'll be 15 weeks on Friday :happydance:

Sorry about the glucose test, but hopefully you dont have GD. 
its that bad thought right? you just have to take shots? my friend had it and didn't seem fazed by it? 

Blucky, you hanging in?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Most GD can be controlled by diet, unless youre diabetic prior to getting pregnant. I didnt fail my 3 hour by much, but apparently it was enough. 

They have my "diet" set up where I check blood sugar, eat break fast... have a snack 2 hours later, then lunch 2 hours after that, then snack in 2 hours, then dinner in 2 hours... I am supposed to eat every 2 hours... the "menu" they gave me just has so many proteins, sugars (the good kind), carbs, veg, etc. Its basically a giant list of crap I cant eat, and things I should eat. I had to sit through a crap 4 hour training thing to teach me how to check blood sugar and all the info stuff. also met with the dietician. My MIL is a diabetic, so she helps and most of the stuff in the house is diabetic friendly. 

From what I have read the biggest risk of GD is big babies... my friend from HS had it when she was preggo and practically starved herself sticking to the diet... they induced her EARLY (36w) bc they said the baby was at 9 lbs and when she was born she was BARELY over 5lbs... sooooo obviously there can be accuracy issues too. I was given more calories/carbs than most since im baking 2 babies, but I dont follow the diet. I cut the CRAP out of my diet... gave up all the sweets and candies and sugar drinks... and i eat more healthily, but dont beat myself up if my blood sugar is higher than it should be. After I talked to the doctor, he wasnt even that concerned bc my levels were not too far off, he said what I am doing with my diet is fine. He is more concerned with preventing PTL and keeping the babies in. Plus being on strict bed rest, I cant get up that often and cook so much.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi Grace, Im hanging in there. I am trying to have faith in the procardia that it will stop my contractions, but it has not as of yet. I will mention it to the doctor tomorrow to see what he thinks. I only have 5mm of cervix left, so each contraction scares me that im getting closer to delivering. I had a dream last night that my water broke, so I dont think it will be long. I hope its a few more weeks tho.

Hope yall are doing well


----------



## Pitbull mommy

There was a big explosion at A fertilizer plant about 45 min from my house last night, 50-60 people died. It's so sad. We felt the explosion at our house, we thought it was a earthquake.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I saw that on the news! Glad ur ok


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How'd your appointment go today blucky?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It was okay. Cervix is still 5mm... not dilated which is good. The babies has a breathing test where they have to be observed practicing breathing for 30 seconds, both scored an 8 out of 8 and it was sooooo coool watching them "breath". Also, Emma had the hiccups while we were watching here and it just melted me! Then they checked the fluid around the babies, and it looked okay, and they also had to make sure babies were doing small movements like feet and hands, and they both did fine. The tech pointed out that Emma has hair, but Alex's head is too far down to see if he has any. On Monday I go back for a growth scan and another cervical check. I am anxious to see how much they weigh.
The doc today (who I like) said that she expects that I will deliver prior to 34 weeks. That my water could break any day, and stay on bed rest and keep my fingers crossed. 

So now I rest,.... and wait. Im guessing we will have april babies. Maybe early may.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> It was okay. Cervix is still 5mm... not dilated which is good. The babies has a breathing test where they have to be observed practicing breathing for 30 seconds, both scored an 8 out of 8 and it was sooooo coool watching them "breath". Also, Emma had the hiccups while we were watching here and it just melted me! Then they checked the fluid around the babies, and it looked okay, and they also had to make sure babies were doing small movements like feet and hands, and they both did fine. The tech pointed out that Emma has hair, but Alex's head is too far down to see if he has any. On Monday I go back for a growth scan and another cervical check. I am anxious to see how much they weigh.
> The doc today (who I like) said that she expects that I will deliver prior to 34 weeks. That my water could break any day, and stay on bed rest and keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> So now I rest,.... and wait. Im guessing we will have april babies. Maybe early may.

you are doing great blucky. I am praying those babies STAY PUT til May sometime.

I am in Boston, its nuts here, its so sad, I'm trying not to cry but this week has been really emotional and scary. Especially whats happening as we speak. this psycho kid is out there on the loose. The whole freaking city is shut down. Feels like we are in a live episode of 24.
My office and home are about 40 minutes from Boston. its so scary to think he could show up anywhere. :(

on a happy note, i am 15 weeks today!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Never thought I would get here and i'm feeling so thankful


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm glad your okay grace! :) it's so sad about what happened in Boston. 15 weeks, yay!!!! I'm 25 weeks today. It's crazy how time flys. Right now I'm doing my 3hr glucose test. I got a hr and 15 min left until I'm done. Yay!!! Lol. I am starving and ready to drink my coffee.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I got super dizzy after my 3hr test today. at one point I felt like I was gonna pass out, so I had to pull over and let my sister drive me home.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hope youre feeling better.

Are you feeling colt kick yet?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Sometimes. I have to be laying down or on my side to feel him. Last night I went to L&D bc my blood pressure was 190/111. When I got there my blood pressure was back down to 148/80. I think my blood pressure went down before I got there bc I took my blood pressure medicine about an hour or so before I went. At first I thought it was the machine messing up, but then I got my mom and dad to check their blood pressure on it, and it read normal for them. I checked it probably about 6-7 times within a hour and it was in the 180's-190's/111 Everytime. So I felt dumb once I got to L&D. But I guess it's better safe than sorry. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Where can I find wooden letters for Colt's nursery to hang on the wall?


----------



## grace10209

You can get those at michaels.

Glad ur blood pressure ended up ok pb!

Any word on that test u took?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I won't know until next week! I hope I don't have it. I got poked 10 times yesterday. It's always so hard for people to find my veins, it sucks


----------



## bluckycharmed

Michaels like grace said or hobby lobby I tend to like better if u have one. 

Always better to get checked out at L&D than to risk anything.


----------



## grace10209

We don't have hobby lobby here? Is it the same as Michaels and Joanne's? 

I agree with blucky, always better to be safe then sorry!


----------



## bluckycharmed

We have all 3.... Hobby Lobby is my fav by far!!! Michaels is my fav for yarn, but HL for anything else.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We have all 3 also


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace, that means it must suck where you live. Bahahahahaha


----------



## grace10209

There's one 30 miles from here - maybe I just never Heard of it because I'm not very "artsy" or creative, unfortunately.

I only went to Michaels for the first time ever a few months ago......thanks to u blucky.

That reminds me, gotta get back to working on Marlene's blanket, not all I wanna do it eat and sleep :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

hows everyone doing today???????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My uncle died yesterday morning unexpectedly. It's so sad. We were looking for him from 9am-5pm yesterday and no one called his family. We found out he died in his truck on his way to work. We're guessing it was a stroke or heart attack


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He called 911 and pulled over on the side of the road, and I guess the ambulance didn't make it in time


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And we called the hospital he was at several times all day and everyone we talked to said he wasn't there. It's horrible. I just can't believe the cops or hospital didn't try getting ahold of his family all day when we were out looking for him. Ugh it's ridiculous.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> And we called the hospital he was at several times all day and everyone we talked to said he wasn't there. It's horrible. I just can't believe the cops or hospital didn't try getting ahold of his family all day when we were out looking for him. Ugh it's ridiculous.

Thats aweful pb, I am so sorry girl :hugs:
Usually after 911 arrives, they bring to pt. hospital and then hospital calls family shortly after pts arrival. So sorry.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sorry to hear that PB. My DHs uncle was found dead in his home last week from a massive heart attack too. My condolences.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I passed my 3hr GD test!!!! Yay!!! I think I know why I got dizzy. My first number was 82, second was 122, third was 133, and a hour later it dropped to 47. So it was probably even lower than 47 when I got dizzy cause I got dizzy about 20 min after I got my last blood drawn. Yay!! Thank god.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thats great news! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## grace10209

That's great news pb!!

I had my OB appt today and things are going great! Blood test and urine came back good and my Bp is good. Babies hb was 160 and wonderful to hear! Yay 

Next is big ultrasound on may 13th. Yay!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank y'all!! :) and yay grace that's awesome. My 4D sono is next Saturday I can't wait!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm under 100 days!!! Yay!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm under 100 days!!! Yay!

yay!!!!!!!


----------



## grace10209

I am 16 weeks today and I have an avocado! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace yay for your 16 weeks and avocado!! Time is flying by!

PB how does it feel to be under 100 days? It will fly by and before you know it baby Colt will be here.

I cant believe that I have a MAX of 47 days left. That is when they would induce me or schedule a section if the babies dont come before then. I dont think there is ANY chance of them staying in that long. As a matter of fact, both DH and I think they will come between May 1-15 which would be 32-34 weeks. Ideally I hope that they make it until 36 weeks, but with my issues and cervix that might not be realistic. 

I attached some pics. I am already bigger than a lot of full term women... and I am absolutely miserable. Im the size of a house and feel every bit as big... but still want to bake the babies more. I dont know if I posted this in here before but they were measured on Monday and were at 3lb9 oz and 3lb 11 oz... Emma caught up and passed Alex. 

I hope yall are doing well... and wish we could hear from Dopey...
 



Attached Files:







31w2d.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 3









31w2d2.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope the babies make it until 36 weeks if not I'm sure they will be just fine. Just may need to stay in the nicu for a bit. Their both almost 4 pounds. wow. That's great. I'm sure Colt will weigh 2 pounds or more at my next sono. 3 weeks ago he weighed 1 pound 7oz, and I go back may 9th. I haven't been feeling him move much lately. But I'm thinking it may because I've been busy and on my feet the past week or so. And I only feel him while I'm laying down, and I don't get to lay down that much cause were busy getting the house ready. You preggo belly is cute. :) I know it may not seem like that too you, because your miserable. I hope Y'all have a good weekend! :)


----------



## grace10209

I am torn between two girl names - for the longest time I said we were going to name our daughter Marlena, I LOVE IT. but I have been struggling to find a middle name that flows well and sounds pretty, not too many syllables as our last name is 3 syllables too and i dont want it to be too hard to say....... Then of course ones I do find, DH doesn't like. :(

Then the other day my DH suggested Elena (Uh-Lay-Nah) which is really pretty also.

would you tell me what you like best:

Marlena Eve
Marlena Nicole
Marlena Morgan
Marlena Sarah

Elena Sarah
Elena Charlotte
Elena Morgan
Elena Megan


----------



## bluckycharmed

ELena Morgan.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like Elena Morgan also. If colt was a girl his name would have been Alayna renee pronounced like your pronouncing Elena.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hopefully one day I will have a girl, so I can name her that. I love the name Alayna, and I want to be able to use my moms middle name for one of my kids one day.


----------



## grace10209

really????? thanks guys! 
I am so torn.

So if I go with Elena, you both vote for Elena Morgan. ? cool.

what about Marlena? which one for Marlena? or do you guys just like Elena better?

I think for Marlena it will be Marlena Nicole. man, this is silly! lmao I can't decide.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like marlena Morgan and marlena Nicole. And I like Elena Morgan.


----------



## bluckycharmed

ELena Morgan.


----------



## grace10209

Thank you both for your comments. so top 3 picks are
Marlena Morgan, Marlena Nicole and Elena Morgan........got it!

Thanks ladies.

how are you all doing today? Blucky, I hope your appt went well, you are doing SO GREAT carrying those TWO babies girl 

My ultrasound is 2 weeks from today. Oh I can't wait to see her again!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Remember Grace, no matter what you pick, you will second guess it down the road. :haha: and if you dont I will be shocked. I have briefly second guessed both of my name choices, but I am quite satisfied :)


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Remember Grace, no matter what you pick, you will second guess it down the road. :haha: and if you dont I will be shocked. I have briefly second guessed both of my name choices, but I am quite satisfied :)

haha Thanks blucky, and I'm SURE you are right. I will second guess it down the road. :haha:

But in life, i think we all do that when it comes to BIG decisions.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! :) my 4D sono is on Saturday, and then I get a sono at my specialist next Thursday, and then I go see my obgyn next Friday. After Friday I think I will be having doctor visits every two weeks. That's crazy that I'm already to that point. :) and starting the beginning of June I will be getting weekly sonograms at my specialist.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!! :) my 4D sono is on Saturday, and then I get a sono at my specialist next Thursday, and then I go see my obgyn next Friday. After Friday I think I will be having doctor visits every two weeks. That's crazy that I'm already to that point. :) and starting the beginning of June I will be getting weekly sonograms at my specialist.

Wow pb that is crazy that you are at that point!!! Then again blucky is going to have her babies in the next few weeks which is even crazier!!! 
I think it's so awesome that we've stayed with each other
during ttc, pregnancy, etc!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya it is awesome that we have all have stayed in contact through TTC and pregnancy, I hope we all can keep in contact once our babies are here.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Ya it is awesome that we have all have stayed in contact through TTC and pregnancy, I hope we all can keep in contact once our babies are here.


Agreed, although I am a little worried that once you and blucky have your babies, you will be too busy to come here and chat. LOL 
I'll be here all alone, waiting for dope to come back............where is she anyway?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I may be busy at first, but I will for sure make time to come here and update how its going! :) and of course post pictures of my precious little boy! :) idk where dopey is. I hope she comes back soon.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't believe it is may already!!!! Wow


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thank god its may. I am so over being pregnant :wacko:


----------



## grace10209

Haha blucky! You're doing great!

Few more weeks :thumbup: :hugs: :winkwink:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

These dumb cramps are back again. I cramp a few days each month, maybe I start cramping around the times my period would have came if I wasn't pregnant?


----------



## grace10209

That's odd pb, sorry about the cramps - heard its normal though for some woman all 40 weeks


----------



## grace10209

17 weeks today! I have an onion!!!!!!!

PB, when did you first feel colt move? like for certain? sometimes i "think" i may feel something but not sure if im imagining it. :haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Im 27 weeks today!!!! 3rd trimester!!yay!!! i cant beileve your already 17 weeks!!!! yay grace!! 16 weeks I felt flutters but I wasn't for sure if it was him or gas. Lol. And I would say I started feeling actual kicks around 22-23 weeks? I still don't feel him all of the time, I guess he has lazy days. And also I don't think I feel every movement yet, bc at every sono he is moving a lot and I never feel it. My 4D sono is tomorrow!!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Now when he kicks, my stomach pops up. It's so cute.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Im 27 weeks today!!!! 3rd trimester!!yay!!! i cant beileve your already 17 weeks!!!! yay grace!! 16 weeks I felt flutters but I wasn't for sure if it was him or gas. Lol. And I would say I started feeling actual kicks around 22-23 weeks? I still don't feel him all of the time, I guess he has lazy days. And also I don't think I feel every movement yet, bc at every sono he is moving a lot and I never feel it. My 4D sono is tomorrow!!! :)

Wow! thats so awesome you are 3rd tri already and yes I am 17 weeks, I CAN NOT believe it. Thanks for letting me know about the kicking and how you see it at sono but still dont feel it while its happening. Have fun at your 4d Scan! so cool.
We decided not to do one, so so many other things that we 
need money for. :dohh::dohh: Its crazy.

I still haven't bit the bullet and hired the photographer, although I want to do maternity and newborn pics. Its $650 and that is the absolute cheapest I could find around here................
are you doing them pb? I know blucky did.

how is blucky today?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Blucky is tired. Bluckys fat @$$ went to the bar last night (buffalo wild wings) too see some friends and stayed too long and is paying for it today. lol

DH and I took doggie #1 to the vet this am, and doggie #2 to the groomer. Now I am glued to my recliner!

I caught a vid of Emma with the hiccups today. It was stinking cute.... I put a link in my journal of it.

I officially have 40 days, or less, remaining. I know I wont go over 40 days bc they will schedule induction, but im thinking that I wont last 40 days either. Honestly I am ready to have the babies. Im huge, I dont sleep, Im miserable, and im over being pregnant. Im thinking any week or day now. BRING IT!

Hope yall have a good weekend.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I don't think I'm going to do maternity photos, but I will for sure get his pictures done somewhere after he is born. Jcpennys is pretty cheap, so we may go there after he is born. And at jcpennys we can get photos with our dog if we wanted too. I think it would be cute if all four of us got pictures together, but that probably won't happen because my dog won't stay still. Haha. He has dog ADHD. Lmao. Blucky that video was cute! :) wow 40 days or less, huh? That's not long at all!!! OMG I am so excited for you. Post lots of pictures of the babies when their born.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So you have 39 days until 38 weeks? The babies shouldn't have to go to the nicu if they are born at 38 weeks, right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have to go back for a redo bc Colt wouldn't cooperate at all!!!! He was sleeping and hiding behind the placenta


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> So you have 39 days until 38 weeks? The babies shouldn't have to go to the nicu if they are born at 38 weeks, right?

Right... but they arent going to make it to 38 weeks. I mean I guess they could, but it is highly unlikely. Maybe 34-36 weeks. 

Sorry Colt wasnt cooperating.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This is the only picture we got of him, and its just the side of his face. We go back for a redo next Saturday, I hope he cooperates and is awake this time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## grace10209

That's a bummer about the 3d pb but at least you can go back, I'm sure he will be awake next time, how many weeks are you now pb?
I'm gonna have my dogs in the maternity and newborn pics, at least I hope they behave and we can - still so expensive ....

Blucky, i think it's amazing that you are still able to go out to bww at this stage. I hope the babies make it to 34 weeks, how long is that now? I know you are so uncomfortable now though - sorry girl. I saw the hiccup video too, I think it's so amazing that u can tell she has the hiccups and that you can tell its her too.

Pb, has colt had hiccups?

I'm doing good, 17 weeks and thrilled! My ultrasound is one week from Monday, can't wait!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm 27 weeks, 2 days. No I don't think I felt them if he has had the hiccups.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The lady told me to drink more water bc the fluid was low and that's why we couldn't move him. But I don't know. I drink water all day long, so that can't be the problem


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think I'm gonna go to L&D, I just felt a gush come out and my pants are wet. And I smelt it and it doesn't smell like pee


----------



## Pitbull mommy

But I'm afraid to go and they tell me I peed myself


----------



## bluckycharmed

Better to be safe than sorry. Are you still leaking? If so it could be your waters.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The amniotic fluid test was negative, thank god!!! It's to early for that to happen.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Your discharge will start to naturally increase a bunch at this stage. Everyone says when your water breaks you'll soak everything and likely make puddles on the floor.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, I can't believe u are 27 weeks!!! Wow! Then again I'm 17 and I can't believe that either :haha:

Seems like just yesterday we were all ttc :dohh:

I'm glad all is ok pb....

Blucky, you are doing awesome - so crazy to think the babies will b here in one month or less


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know!!! :) time is flying. My dr is having me come in today for a sono to check my amniotic fluid levels. I told L&D about the 4D place telling me my fluid levels were low, and they told my Dr. I hope the lady at the 4D place didn't know what she was talking about. Bc I don't think that is good if I am really low on fluid.


----------



## grace10209

pb, staff at places that do 4d aren't medically trained like docs are - so i would go by what your doctors office says. 

hope you are doing well still!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Fluid levels are good, and he weighs 2pounds 2oz. And is in the 40 percentile


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And he passed his breathing test


----------



## bluckycharmed

After checkup today Alex is measuring 4lb 11 oz and Emma is at 5lb even, no wonder I feel like &%*$. Alexs head is lower, which explains why I woke up in SO much pain. 

Hope you ladies are well.


----------



## grace10209

Wow YOU GUYS ARE BOTH DOING SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!

All 3 :dohh: of your babies are doing so well. Its so exciting! yay! 

good job mamas :)

I go for my ultrasound 1 week from today. OMG I can't wait! It might be my last ultrasound - I can't wait to see little Marlena. yay :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! :) it's gonna be amazing seeing how much she has grown since your last sono! I go to my specialist for another sono Thursday, and then Saturday I go back for a redo for the 4D sono. It was so cute at the sono today, he had his mouth open with his tongue sticking out. :) the sono tech said he was taking a drink. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!! :) it's gonna be amazing seeing how much she has grown since your last sono! I go to my specialist for another sono Thursday, and then Saturday I go back for a redo for the 4D sono. It was so cute at the sono today, he had his mouth open with his tongue sticking out. :) the sono tech said he was taking a drink. Lol

Thats awesome! did you get new pics you can show us?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Only of his boy parts. Or as the sono tech said, his "Turtle head". Lmao. At first she said she thought he was a girl, bc he was hiding his stuff with his legs.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm sure I'll get more pics Thursday. That's if he isn't hiding his face again.


----------



## grace10209

sounds good pb, good luck tomorrow!

blucky, how are you girl? 

AFM, im good. my belly is growing. can't wait for MONDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Post pics of your baby bump grace!! :) The sono tech at my obgyn said that Colt is measuring 4 days behind. My specialist has never mentioned that he was measuring behind. So I'm gonna ask her during the sono tomorrow. The sono tech said it isn't a bad thing an that he is in the 40 percentile. I know it's fine, but it just worrys me that he is measuring a little behind. So we will just see what he measures tomorrow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Post pics of your sono grace!! I bet your so excited!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pb, will do. as soon as i get back from my sono on monday i will post pics for you guys to see. I can't wait to go. OMG its been SOOOOOOO long it seems. haha


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
how is everyone doing today? im good. excited for Monday. haha


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm good. I can't wait until Saturday!!! :) I hope he is cooperating this time. I bet grace!!! :) keep yourself busy this weekend so it will fly by!! Last night I woke up to Colt kicking my husbands hand. Lol. It was cute.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt weighs 2 pounds 5oz, and is only measuring 1 day behind. And he is in the 43 percentile


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi Girls.

I hope you get some good pics tomorrow PB... and Grace I know you are stoked for Monday. I want to see that baby bump too... and you are already 18 weeks tomorrow!! Dang time has been going SO fast!! 

afm I am just patiently waiting for the twins to pick their birthday. I am hoping it is sometime after May 29 (36 weeks) bc then there is a good chance I can bring them home right away. I had a dream last night that my water broke... so maybe they will come sooner. Im ready, and I know I have strong babies, but I dont think they are ready yet. I cant believe I have 9lb 11oz of baby in my belly... and they are growing more daily!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope they make it until 36 weeks blucky. I have a feeling were not gonna get any good pictures of him. He is still in the same position he was in last Saturday. But we'll see. I will post pictures tomorrow if we get any good pictures. I hope y'all have a good weekend.


----------



## grace10209

18 weeks !!!!! Thank you god :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bluckycharmed

Nice sweet potato grace! Looking good!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Happy Mother's Day! I hope y'all have a great day!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hope you both had a great Mothers day


----------



## Pitbull mommy

29 days or less blucky!!!! Yay!!! :) by the end of next month I will only have about 4 weeks left. It's crazy to think about.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 29 days or less blucky!!!! Yay!!! :) by the end of next month I will only have about 4 weeks left. It's crazy to think about.

I agree! I can't believe you both are gonna have your babies in the next few weeks/months!


----------



## bluckycharmed

After todays appt, might be this week. EEK!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

OMG!!! Did your cervix shorten more?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I haven't been feeling him move or kick that much in the past couple days. As long as I'm feeling him it should be okay right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My placenta is still covering part of my cervix. I have partial previa now, and not complete placenta previa. So hopefully it will move up so I don't have to have a c-section. Even though a c-section would be quicker than hours of labor. Lol. But I want to experience pushing him out.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well I just got back from my 3rd redo for the 4D sono, and Colt is now breech with his legs and arm over his face!!!! Ugh...LOL. This little boy doesn't want mommy to see him until he is born. I am gonna go back for ANOTHER redo sometime within the next two weeks. Ugh. Lol. I hope we will eventually get a 4D sono of his face. I didn't even feel him flip. That's crazy.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> I haven't been feeling him move or kick that much in the past couple days. As long as I'm feeling him it should be okay right?

They say 10 movements per hour. Doesn't have to be a kick just a movement of some sort.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> OMG!!! Did your cervix shorten more?

My cervix can't get shorter without dilating. 
Protein in urine and a ton of pre e symptoms. Including gaining 19 lbs in 8 days? Wtf? I go back tomorrow and Thursday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I have never felt him move 10 times every two hours. The most I've felt him in one day is probably 10 times. But that's the most. I only feel him while I'm laying down. But also I have a anterior placenta and I think that's why I don't feel all of his movements. Cause at the sono last week he was moving like crazy and I didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Is your blood pressure high?


----------



## grace10209

Hi Ladies
so crazy whats going on with you two, pb with your repeat 4d sonos! and Blucky you are going to have those babies in the next week or two! AHHHHHHHHHH!


My Big Anatomy scan was Monday - as you know they do between 18 and 20 weeks.

Our ultrasound was amazing, AMAZING! she is so big now, we could see everything, they measured everything! even the size of her kidneys and organs. insane!

she was moving all over, waving her arms and legs, searching her hands to find her mouth, then she finally did and put her hand in her mouth - soooooo cute.

Then she did this huge yawn, we melted. I am so thankful!~ Can't believe I'll be 19 weeks on Friday. OMG!

Oh and I spent mothers day with my grandmother. I have decided baby will be named
Marlena Alice after my gram whose name is Alice. 

Hope you are all hanging in there - I only feel flutters every once in a while but doc said in the next few weeks it will increase.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg grace!!! I am so glad everything is going great!!! :) how much does she weigh now? Do you have any pictures you can post?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your almost half way there grace!!!! Yay!!! I can't believe ill be 30 weeks next Friday. Crazy


----------



## grace10209

I think they said she was 10 or 11 ounces. does that sound right? yes it was either of those........i "think" - lemme see if i can post pic.


----------



## grace10209

here she is
she was searching her arms around by her head trying to find her mouth for a while.........then she finally did. SO CUTE!
 



Attached Files:







Marlena.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0









Marlena 2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Maybe. My boy weighed 10oz at 19 weeks 5 days


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg adorable!!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am soooo tired. And my legs hurt like I've ran 5 miles. Ugh. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Maybe. My boy weighed 10oz at 19 weeks 5 days

OK thats it then, she was 10oz and I was 18weeks and 3 days. They said her leg bones, femur was in the 95% percentile so that means she could be tall. 
i think she's gonna be a big baby. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I am soooo tired. And my legs hurt like I've ran 5 miles. Ugh. Lol

how come? I go walking every night after work. I do 4.5 miles in about 55 minutes, it feels awesome. I'll be interested to see if I can still do it in July/August when its super hot and im super huge!~ :haha:


----------



## grace10209

how is everyone today???? pb are you going back again for 3d ultrasound? 
we are not doing them, we have so much to buy for this baby girl, we decided no on that.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm good. We go back Wednesday for another redo. I hope he cooperates this time. I only have about 3 weeks until I can get a 4D sono of him. The cut off is 32 weeks for 4D sono's. I think she said cause the baby is too big by then. We paid $250 for this 4D sono, it's gonna suck if we can't get any good pictures of him, cause then it will be a waste of money. The people at stork vision have been working with us, and not making us pay redo charges. So that's good. Usually they make people pay $25 for each redo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

There were mile wide tornadoes about 20 min from my house last night. Thank god it didn't come my way. they reported that 6 people died, and a lot of people are injured.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> There were mile wide tornadoes about 20 min from my house last night. Thank god it didn't come my way. they reported that 6 people died, and a lot of people are injured.

omg so scary.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Grace your pics are cute! and you may find that you get a ton at your baby shower(s)! 

PB glad yall werent injured... was the 4d makeup yesterday or this coming wednesday?

My ticker baby FINALLY turned head down, even though Emma is not.

Oh and PB if your placenta is anterior then that is a perfect explanation as to why you dont feel Colt much. Alex's is and I rarely feel him lately, esp compared to Emma. Emma is a wiggle worm and just having a ball in there.

Im so glad im at the end. I really do think the babies will be here next week. DH does too. My MIL works at the hospital and was talking to the neonatologist and she said if the babies came now they would be fine, and often even go home straightaway with the parents. The doc said yesterday that the babies are allowed to leave as long as they are 4.5 lbs or more and dont have any other issues. Both of mine are estimated to be above that weight, and I think they will both be in the 5lb range when they are born.

Hope yall are doing well!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's this coming Wednesday. Yay blucky. So their lungs should be fully developed?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> It's this coming Wednesday. Yay blucky. So their lungs should be fully developed?

it really depends on the babies, all our different, but most twins that make it to 35 weeks or more do really well after birth and their lung capacity is fine at that point. Maybe one night max in NICU, but then again it all depends, every baby is different. Although Im sure blucky's will be just fine, their mama is cooking them nice and good ! :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## grace10209

OMG Im 19 weeks and Marlena is the size of a mango!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> It's this coming Wednesday. Yay blucky. So their lungs should be fully developed?

They have had steroids so their lungs should be okay. I am more concerned with their ability to eat by themselves and temp regulation and stuff... that seems to be the most common thing to keep preemie twins in the nicu. Overall I think the babies will have minimal time in there... 2 weeks or less. 

Im just taking it one day at a time. Im ready though. Im miserable !


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> OMG Im 19 weeks and Marlena is the size of a mango!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy 19 weeks! Yay for Mango!

And PB are you 30w today? If so CONGRATS! Youre in the home stretch!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm 29 weeks today. Next week ill be 30 weeks!!! Yay!!!!!!!! He will most likely be here at 39 weeks though. If I have a c-section, it will be a week before my due date, and if I don't have to have a c-section I will be getting induced a week before my due date. :) so I got about 10 weeks until he is here. I can't wait to meet him! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I pray my blood pressure stays under control. So far it's been good. In the 130's-140's/80's.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm 29 weeks today. Next week ill be 30 weeks!!! Yay!!!!!!!! He will most likely be here at 39 weeks though. If I have a c-section, it will be a week before my due date, and if I don't have to have a c-section I will be getting induced a week before my due date. :) so I got about 10 weeks until he is here. I can't wait to meet him! :)

Omg!!! I can not believe you only have 10 weeks left!!!!! Ten weeks!?!?:dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know, time is flying!!! :) I bet the last 4 weeks will drag!!!! Lol. And my baby shower is in 4 weeks. :) we already bought all of the big stuff, and a lot of clothes. So we mainly just need diapers, wipes, bottles, etc.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well happy 29 weeks then Pb! My bad!

My BP has been high for me... about 130/90 or so.... but doc is seeing me so frequently he doesnt seem overly worried. 

I remember when I had 10 weeks left.... most of it flew by. Now I have 25 days TOPS... but I dont think it will be that long. I am ready for them to come... each day drags by. I spent today baking trying to over do it and make something happen. I over did it, but nothing happened. 

I did not get 1 pack of diapers, wipes, or bottles for my baby shower. I hope you get some PB, esp since that is what you need. Almost NOBODY bought stuff off my registry either. They all got me stuff that they thought we would need....That seems to be about the norm with baby shower stuff.

Check out my mountain::wacko::wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







34+2.2.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well thank you blucky! :) I put on the baby shower invitations that diapers, wipes, and bottles, etc. are the items we most need. But I'm sure people will just buy what they think I need, or what they think is cute. Lol. I really hope we don't get nothing but clothes, bc Colt has so many clothes so far. Lol. I went to the zoo yesterday, and omg let me say, I will NEVER go to the zoo at 7 months pregnant again. LOL. Omg it was sooooo hot, and my feet, back, and legs hurt. And I also got to hot, so that's when I decided it was time to leave. I was scared I was hurting Colt by getting too hot.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Wow blucky look at that belly!!!! That looks so uncomfortable, I'm so glad your almost done!!! :) blucky, have your nipples starting leaking yet? I noticed last week I was leaking clear liquid, and last night it came out yellow.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I didn't think I was suppose to start leaking already. Everyone I know didn't start leaking until after they had their baby.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, glad you left the zoo when you did, my OB says to be careful about getting over heated! 
Sorry you back and legs hurt after, was it from too much walking and being on your feet?

Blucky, interesting about your shower - I wonder how mine will go? 
DH and I are waiting till after to buy a lot of stuff. I hope the Babies come this week.

DH and my BFF birthdays were yesterday so we had a party at the house for them. It was great! Lots of people and fun. Dhs friend came with his wife, she is 9 days ahead of me, her bump was do much more a basketball "bump" than mine, I was shocked to see her! Then again it's her second baby. 

Everyone had a good time and dogs played well with all the kids.
My neighbor brought her pitbull and other mixed breed - so it was nice. So all 4 dogs were of leash in the yard just hanging with everyone - 
About 25 people and 5 little ones under 3!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Wow blucky look at that belly!!!! That looks so uncomfortable, I'm so glad your almost done!!! :) blucky, have your nipples starting leaking yet? I noticed last week I was leaking clear liquid, and last night it came out yellow.

Only when i squeeze. .. and only from my right one. Some people really leak and some don't until after. I really wish I'd leak bc I'm paranoid i won't be able to bf due to a breast reduction i had in 2009. We will see tho. 

Grace it sounds like y'all had a really good time yesterday! I spent the day baking some cakes since we have family coming over today.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, hope your blood pressure stays good!
When do u go back to the doctor?

I see my OB on Wednesday, can't wait to hear hb again. Yay!

Blucky, you hanging in?


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> Pb, hope your blood pressure stays good!
> When do u go back to the doctor?
> 
> I see my OB on Wednesday, can't wait to hear hb again. Yay!
> 
> Blucky, you hanging in?

Yes ma'am. I have a growth scan today to see what my whoppers are estimated to weigh. This could possibly be my last scan. I'm also hoping to book my delivery.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I go to my Obgyn Friday. And my fetal specialist June 6th. Starting June 6th I will be going to my specialist for weekly sono's.


----------



## bluckycharmed

5#8oz and 5#11oz!! Lots of babies in there.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh yay!!! :) did you set up your delivery date yet?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I go to my Obgyn Friday. And my fetal specialist June 6th. Starting June 6th I will be going to my specialist for weekly sono's.

Omg! Weekly ultrasounds already!???? Wow - so crazy you are each gonna have your babies soon.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> 5#8oz and 5#11oz!! Lots of babies in there.

Amazing weights girl, it's such a miracle what's happening inside you, two healthy great sized babies! Still cooking in there, so amazing! Huge props to you girl :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Oh yay!!! :) did you set up your delivery date yet?

No the doc rushed out to deliver a baby before i had the chance to discuss it. He was going to call me today but never did. I might call tomorrow or just ask on Thursday at my next appt.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know! So exciting!!! :) 9 weeks 3 days until my sweet boy is here!!! Omg!! That doesn't sound long at all. One of my cousins is having her baby right now, and my other cousin will be getting induced June 5th. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I know! So exciting!!! :) 9 weeks 3 days until my sweet boy is here!!! Omg!! That doesn't sound long at all. One of my cousins is having her baby right now, and my other cousin will be getting induced June 5th. :)

OMG 9 weeks and 3 days????????????? :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
how can that be already?!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have 10 weeks 3 days until my due date. But he will be here a week before at 39 weeks. So that's 9 weeks 3 days!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I have 10 weeks 3 days until my due date. But he will be here a week before at 39 weeks. So that's 9 weeks 3 days!! :)

oh ok, they are inducing you on that day no matter what?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

With plactenta previa it could be sooner. But I hope not. I'm gonna talk to my dr friday about how early they do c-sections for placenta previa. A lot of women are having to get a c-section at 37-38 weeks bc of it, because its dangerous to go into labor.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I just got a call with my due date. .. May 28!!! 7 days!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg!!! Yay!!!! Are you having a c-section, or are you getting induced? I bet your EXCITED!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Post pics as soon as you can. :) I can't wait to see what they look like! :)


----------



## grace10209

I can't wait blucky!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thanks! ! 

Pb it will be a section since Emma is breech and Alex turned diagonal. I meet with the doc Thursday to go over details. 

I will prob post pics in my journal the day of our day after so if i don't post here soon after you might have to pop over. 

I think I'm still in shock. .. even though i had a good feeling they'd come this month having it firmed up still feels shocking! ! I'm going to be a mommy in 7 sleeps! !!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Do you think they will be able to go home within a few days? I hope so.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We have our 4D sono tonight. I hope he cooperates this time.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Do you think they will be able to go home within a few days? I hope so.

I really hope so. Doc says they look really strong and healthy but realistically we won't know till they arrive.


----------



## grace10209

Blucky - Emma and Alex will do great, if your having a section you'll be in house (admitted) for 5 days anyway. They are gonna do great!

Pb, hope colt cooperates today!

I had my OB appt today, HB was 156 and I have gained 15lbs so far.:dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We finally got some pictures of him. Its the best we're gonna get. He isn't breech anymore, his head is behind my placenta. We were shaking my stomach to get him to move, and he pushed his hands up on my placenta like he was trying to make us stop. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My sweet boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bluckycharmed

aww cute.

Dang grace 15?? lol JK that isnt bad!! You dont even want to know what I have gained!

I have my last appt tomorrow with my doc... its more of a pre opp appt to go over all of the details. DH and I are excited and anxious. I hope he doesnt try to change my date, I AM READY!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't tell who he looks like, my parents and cousin think he looks like me in the pictures. But I really can't tell.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's not bad grace. A lot of women gain more at that point. Two weeks ago at my appointment I gained 19 pounds so far, probably more now because I've been eating like crazy. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My boy! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't tell who he looks like
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## grace10209

great pics pb~! very exciting!

blucky, I hope things go smoothly for you over the next week. can't believe those babies are going to be here VERY VERY soon.


----------



## grace10209

OMG! 20 weeks and i have a cantalope! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!!! Half way there!!!! I'm 30 weeks today. That's crazy. Blucky, how did your appointment go yesterday?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!!! Half way there!!!! I'm 30 weeks today. That's crazy. Blucky, how did your appointment go yesterday?

OMG 30 weeks/?!?! :wacko: how amazing. and thats nuts that im exactly 10 weeks behind you! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:) well I had my doctor appointment today with my Obgyn and she said he will be here at 39 weeks either by c-section or induction. So 9 weeks left. :) yay!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yay for 20 and 30 weeks! :thumbup:

Appt was crap. DH and I went in thinking it was going to be our pre opp appt and go over stuff for tuesday and apparently the doc had a change of plans. He decided he wanted to do MORE blood work and have me do ANOTHER 24 hour urine collection for tests before the section... so I am back on hold. I turned in my 24 hour collection an hour or so ago and if its "bad" or worse I should say I guess they will call me. Last week they were already above the normal range, so I guess he is checking to see if the levels are going up and getting worse. I dont know :shrug:

I do know I am miserable, I am over being pregnant, and theres nothing I want more this weekend than for my water to break. This sucks. Everything about how I feel sucks. The babies are out of room so every little movement is getting to where it just hurts. Sorry to be so negative, i never realized how hard it was going to be to carry 2 babies.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Yay for 20 and 30 weeks! :thumbup:
> 
> Appt was crap. DH and I went in thinking it was going to be our pre opp appt and go over stuff for tuesday and apparently the doc had a change of plans. He decided he wanted to do MORE blood work and have me do ANOTHER 24 hour urine collection for tests before the section... so I am back on hold. I turned in my 24 hour collection an hour or so ago and if its "bad" or worse I should say I guess they will call me. Last week they were already above the normal range, so I guess he is checking to see if the levels are going up and getting worse. I dont know :shrug:
> 
> I do know I am miserable, I am over being pregnant, and theres nothing I want more this weekend than for my water to break. This sucks. Everything about how I feel sucks. The babies are out of room so every little movement is getting to where it just hurts. Sorry to be so negative, i never realized how hard it was going to be to carry 2 babies.

I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable blucky, I am in awe of you and the fact that you are carrying two people in there. I hope the babies come soon and it's all smooth sailing from there. You are doing so great! And to think I so badly wanted twins - i dont think i would handle it as well as you are - lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm sorry blucky. If they don't do a c-section within the next few days, you still only have 2 weeks left, right? I'm sorry your so miserable, it will be over soon.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I am having my section tomorrow at 12:30. SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh yay!!!!! :) good luck tomorrow. Post pictures ASAP.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you at the hospital already? How early do you have to be at the hospital for a c-section?


----------



## grace10209

so excited for you bluckY! wooohooo!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Check out my pics in my journal! Today has been amazing! !


----------



## Pitbull mommy

They are beautiful blucky!!!! Congrats!!! :) that's awesome that they don't need to go to the nicu. :)


----------



## grace10209

so so so so happy for you, your DH and those beautiful babies! xoxooxoxoxoxo

yay ! 

I can't believe this journey, to have you come here ttc, then your procedures, then BFP! then twins and NOW THEY ARE HERE! Its amazing and I'm so glad to have been apart of it (even from afar) :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace you'll be 21 weeks tomorrow!! Yay!! And I'll be 31 weeks. Are you feeling baby move yet?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

8 weeks until he is here!!! Yay!!! It feels so close, but I know it's gonna drag. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have my sono with my specialist Thursday to check Colt's growth and to see if my placenta moved up. I really hope it did. If not I really doubt it will move up before I have him. Starting Thursday I start going to my specialist weekly


----------



## grace10209

hey pb, 
I haven't felt her move too much, once in a while if im lieing down i "think" i feel her, but Im really really trying to not look for it too much, I DONT WANT TO FREAK MYSELF OUT if Im not feeling her so im trying not to think about it much. :dohh:

I have been really good about being patient between appointments and not calling doc for this worry or that - so im trying to not think about it, although its not easy. 

I can't believe your boy will be here in 8 weeks!
I can't believe I am 21 weeks pregnant already, its so crazy. I CAN"T BELIEVE BLUCKIES BABIES ARE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

they look so so great, so big and healthy and awesome! i am so thrilled for her! and all of us. 

yay!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well it's okay if your not really feeling her. I don't think I really felt kicks/punches until 24 weeks.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Well it's okay if your not really feeling her. I don't think I really felt kicks/punches until 24 weeks.

ok thank you, thats what my OB said, but its nice to hear from you too! :thumbup:

I am feeling good and the bump is definitly there now.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I mean I felt something, but not that often and it felt like little flutters. Now at 31 weeks I see him move across my stomach. Lol. I wish my phone would let me upload a video of him moving, but it says the file is too large.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:) you will start feeling those kicks really soon. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Heartburn has been really bad the past few weeks. I wake up in the middle of the night with HORRIBLE heartburn. Omg it sucks. I've been taking tums, but they don't seem to be working very well.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Heartburn has been really bad the past few weeks. I wake up in the middle of the night with HORRIBLE heartburn. Omg it sucks. I've been taking tums, but they don't seem to be working very well.

oh that stinks, but I hear that is super common for pregnancy. do you work pb? what will you do when colt arrives? 

I work 40 hrs per week 7a-330p, once she's here i'll take 12 weeks maternity and then I will adjust my hrs and do 7a-1p in office, and then rest from home.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I quit my job last week, I was tired of the way the managers were treating me the past 3 years. I'm gonna stay home until Colt is 3-4 months old and then I'm gonna find another job.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I quit my job last week, I was tired of the way the managers were treating me the past 3 years. I'm gonna stay home until Colt is 3-4 months old and then I'm gonna find another job.

Wow pb, sorry about your managers but YOU ARE SO LUCKY to be able to quit your job, we couldn't afford our house on DH's salary alone. I need to work, which stinks. I believe Blucky doesn't work either, you guys are so lucky. I would give anything to be able to stay home with my little girl all the time


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We had to make done sacrifices for me too quit. So my husband will be able to afford everything. I am already bored from not working. Lol. It's been 3 years since I've been without a job, it feels weird.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

In 5 weeks I start having weekly cervix checks, that's crazy. That's not far at all. Time is flying by


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> I quit my job last week, I was tired of the way the managers were treating me the past 3 years. I'm gonna stay home until Colt is 3-4 months old and then I'm gonna find another job.
> 
> Wow pb, sorry about your managers but YOU ARE SO LUCKY to be able to quit your job, we couldn't afford our house on DH's salary alone. I need to work, which stinks. I believe Blucky doesn't work either, you guys are so lucky. I would give anything to be able to stay home with my little girl all the timeClick to expand...

Grace look at your banana! Y'all are moving right along. My pregnancy always felt like it was DRAGGING in the moment but looking back that was a fast 36 weeks. 

Pb sorry you're having issues at work. ...or that you WERE having issues. I had quit my salaried job at the beginning of last year when dh and i jointly decided for me to go back to school. I've slowed down my class load but i will go back in the fall but only pt. Not sure when/if I'll get another pt job. The small amount of money id make isn't worth the hours*I'd put in. 

Becoming a first time mom. ... or a mother to these babies we're growing is an indescribable feeling. When you are pregnant you think you know what to expect, but when It happens it's unlike anything you've ever imagined. There are NO WORDS .... 

Sorry for the rant. I couldn't sleep since we are all coming home today I'm just too anxious waiting for the docs!


----------



## grace10209

I can not believe you are going home today!!!!

Soooo exciting!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am SO happy for you blucky!!!!! :) my pregnancy has flown by so far, but I have a feeling it's gonna drag now cause I only have about 8 weeks left. Lol. Now that I don't have a job, there is nothing to keep me busy, besides clean the house and play with my dog. Lol. I am so glad you and the babies get to go home today!!! :) I bet it still feels unreal to you, huh? I know sometimes it still feels unreal that I'm having a baby. It's so exciting!!! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

This is all unreal! ! I'm in the process of writing my birth story and starting a parenting journal and will post a link on here when finished. Tbh I dunno if we should keep going in a ttc board since we re all preggo. Regardless here are some pics. 

Photobomb: 
https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130602_131437_zps2e900c8b.jpg

My princess
https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130602_131522_zps38300b11.jpg


----------



## grace10209

Beautiful kids blucky and good point about the ttc board & keeping it. 
Maybe we can make a thread in another board called "Raising our clomid/ovidrel/gonalf babies"
And we can keep going there long term?


----------



## bluckycharmed

That sounds like a good idea to me! Here is a link to my parenting Journal and birth story. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ouble-fun-raising-our-twins.html#post27714751


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Hi ladies --
I used to be on this thread, not sure if any of you remember me :flower: but I have popped in from time to time on here to see how you are all doing and I just wanted to say CONGRATS to all of you, amazing how far you've all come in your journies, 
Blucky special congrats to you on your two happy & healthy bundles, so sweet and precious!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you! :) How are you doing?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

:) Not a problem, glad to see this process working for everyone, what a blessing <3

I'm good, just TTC as usual :D Just got back in the game after taking a couple of months off - I had 2 m/c in a row so I needed some time. On my last round of Clomid now and if that doesn't work I suppose we'll see what's next :) 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## grace10209

Hopin
I'm sorry for you loss, I got this bfp with injectable and iui, highly recommend gonal f. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I go to my specialist today. I can't wait to see baby boy. :) I'm so glad I start to get a sono every week until he is born.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I really hope he continues to grow like he is suppose to, and that my placenta moves up.


----------



## grace10209

how did it go pb? Im hoping well! 

let us know.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Baby boy weighs 4 pounds 1oz and is measuring 2 days ahead! :) my specialist wants me to deliver by 38-39 weeks. So only 6-7 weeks left


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I am so blessed to be pregnant with my baby boy. I thank god every day. I can't wait to meet him


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I now go to my specialist weekly for sonos and non stress tests.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I have a appointment with my Obgyn tomorrow and hopefully I can get her to set a induction date. My placenta moved up so I no longer need a c-section! :)


----------



## grace10209

woooohooooooo awesome news pb! yay! im so glad.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My parents are calling me selfish bc I don't want anyone in the room for a few hours after he is born besides them, my sister, and husband. I shouldn't be called selfish bc I want to spend he first few hours with my son without people crowding me trying to hold him, ya know?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's not like I'm saying no one can see him, I just don't want everyone in the room right away. It really upsets me that I am being called selfish.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My dr scheduled my induction!!! :) July 21st!!! I am so excited!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> It's not like I'm saying no one can see him, I just don't want everyone in the room right away. It really upsets me that I am being called selfish.

I agree 100%, no one comes in my room
On first day but DH, his mom and my sister - that's it


----------



## Pitbull mommy

42 days until my baby boy is here!!! Omg. I can't wait.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 42 days until my baby boy is here!!! Omg. I can't wait.

42 days!?!? That's nothing! Holy crap! I can't believe it pb. :)
I'm feeling Marlena kick more and more! DH felt it yesterday!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's awesome grace!! :) such a amazing feeling. My husband doesn't want to feel Colt kick. He said its creepy.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I go in at 8pm July 21st to get induced.


----------



## grace10209

Wow, 8pm? That's interesting, so cool though, and they are inducing you because of the placenta? Sorry I don't remember the exact reason?

That's coming so fast! Do you have nursery all done? Did you have your shower yet? That go well?
How many weeks were u at shower ?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm getting induced cause of my blood pressure. My specialist doesn't want me to go past 38-39 weeks cause of it. He'll be here when I'm 38 weeks and 3 days. I haven't had my shower yet, it's next weekend! :) His room is mostly done, we just need to organize some things in there.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm getting induced cause of my blood pressure. My specialist doesn't want me to go past 38-39 weeks cause of it. He'll be here when I'm 38 weeks and 3 days. I haven't had my shower yet, it's next weekend! :) His room is mostly done, we just need to organize some things in there.

thats so great his room is mostly done! how cool. i can't believe you are going to have him next month! its coming so quickly! yay pb :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!! :) I pray everything goes good during labor and delivery.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Youll both change your mind about having people in the room the first day/hours.... At least I did. Keep an open mind, almost nothing will go as planned or as you might like. Sorry Ive been MIA im hella busy with the babies and spent the weekend in the hospital. Glad to see yall are well.


----------



## grace10209

Miss you blucky, glad to see you are back home with the babies - :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm glad your doing better blucky. I'm telling everyone not to come up to the hospital until a few hours after Colt is born. Only my mom, sister, and husband will be there. And then my dad will come up whenever he wakes up that morning, but as for everyone else, they will have to wait to come up to the hospital.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I did a belly cast last night it turned out good. Today me and my cousin are going to paint it and decorate it. I was thinking about taking it to the baby shower saturday and letting people sign the inside of it, but it's going to be hanging up in Colts room so I don't know if I want everyone's names on it.


----------



## grace10209

thats so interesting pb, i never thought of doing a belly cast OR putting it in the nursery! what a cool idea! how neat.

Im excited for you that Colt is coming so soon. how awesome! how are you feeling?
i feel good, i feel HUNGRY ALL THE TIME and also FULL all the time, which is weird. HAHA


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It was $20 at babies R us, and very worth it! :) 5 weeks and 5 days until I get induced!!! I'm so excited. But now it's gonna drag since I know the exact date. I'm feeling okay, I'm starting to get REALLY uncomfortable at night when I sleep. And also this 100 degree weather SUCKS. I don't even want to go outside, and it's only going to get hotter.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I try sleeping on my sides at night, but baby Colt apparently doesn't like it bc he will kick me until I roll Back over on my back. Lol. And sometimes his movements hurt me.


----------



## grace10209

i cant sleep on my back, at all. plus i read its not good to lie on your back once you get past a certain point in pregnancy. 

do you have a pregnancy body pillow? i coudln't sleep without mine. 
i was up til about 1am last night watching the bruins game and then had to get up at 530am for work.:dohh:


----------



## grace10209

:happydance: 23 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! Im 33 weeks today. 4 weeks until I'm full term and 5 weeks 2 days until I get induced!!! Yay!!! Omg I'm very depressed about my weight I hope some of it comes off after he is born. I've gained 30 pounds. I gained 3 pounds from last week. Ugh. Baby boy is doing good with his practice breathing. I go back Thursday for another check up. I thought they were gonna measure his growth every week, but they are just making sure he is practice breathing an that he has good fluid, and that the umbilical cord has the right amount of blood flow. And in 2 more weeks they will check his growth again. I'm thinking he is gonna be 7 to 7 1/2 pounds at birth. Maybe 8 pounds if he keeps gaining 2 pounds a month.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Baby shower is today! Yay!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My baby shower cake! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grace10209

Hope you had a great day pb! What did you wear? 
My mil is having my shower June 29th


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I had a blast at the baby shower and got lots of stuff. We need to buy more bottles, but were good on everything else for awhile. I just wore some capris and a nice shirt.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My baby shower cake! :)

Awesome cake!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt is moving like crazy today. Lol. He has my whole stomach moving sitting here at the doctors office.


----------



## grace10209

Cool! Hope everything goes great at your appt! I go to see OB on Wednesday. :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh I wasnt at my doc appointment, I was at the heart doctor with my mom. She had to get a stress test done on her heart to get approved for her back surgery. She has heart problems, and they wanted to check and make sure it hasn't got worse since the last time she did the test. I go to my OB and specialist Thursday.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Do you get another sono before baby gets here?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Do you get another sono before baby gets here?


No, :nope: OB said no more ultrasounds unless something "comes up" and they think I need one. Bummer I know. But at least I get to hear her heartbeat every time I go. So tomorrow I go, I'll be 24 weeks on friday. She also said once I hit 28 weeks, then i get to go every 2 weeks so that will be nice.
Its tough waiting one month between appts, as you know, i would love to hear her little HB everyday!

Im so glad your shower went so well. YAY!
I hope your mom does ok with her surgery.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Not even to see if she is head down for delivery? That's crazy. Why don't you buy a Doppler? You could hear her heartbeat everyday if you wanted to. Even though I feel Colt move every day, I still use the Doppler to hear his heart beat every other day. :) thank you. My mom is so ready for her surgery, she has been in pain for the past year or so cause of it. I hope this surgery helps her.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Not even to see if she is head down for delivery? That's crazy. Why don't you buy a Doppler? You could hear her heartbeat everyday if you wanted to. Even though I feel Colt move every day, I still use the Doppler to hear his heart beat every other day. :) thank you. My mom is so ready for her surgery, she has been in pain for the past year or so cause of it. I hope this surgery helps her.

No, i definitly do not want a doppler, if i had one and for some weird reason couldn't find her hb one day, i would totally freak out and it would be probaby for no reason. 
I will ask tomorrow about "how will they know if she's breech or not" if they dont do another ultrasound............maybe by exam? but I have heard from MANY women on here that the normal procedure is one at 20 weeks and then thats it. no more. so they must be able to tell by exam what position she is in........ hmmm? :shrug:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh okay, my Doppler has helped my worries A LOT. There was only one time I couldn't find his heart beat an that was when I first got it at 13 weeks. Ya maybe your doctor can tell by feeling your stomach or a cervical exam.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hope your appointment goes good grace.


----------



## grace10209

Appt went awesome! Hb was 160 as usual and she's measuring just about 24 weeks which is perfect as ill be 24 Friday. Yay viability.
She said they can tell by exam what position she is in - so no need for ultrasound. Crazy huh?

I go back at 28 weeks for my glucose test, and regular 4 week appt. then after that I start going every 2 weeks! 

I have gained 18 lbs so far - ughhh lol

I can't believe it and that she'll be here in oct and colt will be here in July!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's great!! :) I've gained 30 pounds so far, probably more now. Lol. 4 weeks and 3 days until my induction!! Yay!!! Time is flying by!! I can't believe that you will be going every 2 weeks in the next 4 weeks. Crazy!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ill be full term in 3 weeks!!!! Wow!!


----------



## grace10209

24 weeks! Viability has been met - can't believe it! 

We got our crib and baby swing today for a steal off craigslist - almost brand new and so cheap! Yay! great day!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!! That's great grace! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Everything is pretty much ready for when colt gets here. The only thing we need to do is put the swing together, and his stroller and car seat, and set up the diaper genie I got at the baby shower! :) 3 weeks and 6 days until my induction. :) I need to do something to keep me busy until then, so it will fly by.


----------



## grace10209

Omg I can't believe 3 weeks and 6 days??? How crazy! Where will he sleep? Do you have basinett set up in your bedroom?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know!! Yay!! :) he will sleep in our room in his bassinet for the first few months, and then eventually he will go in his room. We don't have the bassinet in our room yet, we're waiting a week or so before we put it in here.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I know!! Yay!! :) he will sleep in our room in his bassinet for the first few months, and then eventually he will go in his room. We don't have the bassinet in our room yet, we're waiting a week or so before we put it in here.

Thats great pb, that is what i plan to do with Marlena too. My MIL got us a bassinet to put in our bedroom and i'll have her there for the first several weeks. I hope to transition her to the nursery between 5-8 weeks, whenever she starts sleeping 5-6 hrs per night.

are you going to breastfeed? i want to and will try my hardest. we still have so much to buy but we are slowly getting there. SO EXCITING!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Our room is very small, so we have to move stuff around and see what way the bassinet fits best. Omg I can't wait to hear his first cry, and hold and kiss him. Omg!!! It's going to be the best day of my life. Yes I'm going to try and breast feed. I've been leaking for about 2 months, so maybe i won't have a problem breast feeding. I'm gonna breast pump after awhile if it works out.


----------



## grace10209

When did u start leaking???


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think between 25-27 weeks


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I think between 25-27 weeks

Oh?? Cool. I hope I do! Lmao


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Lol. I bet you will eventually. Omg I am getting horrible leg cramps. The cramp was so bad last night it woke me up from sleeping, and now my leg hurts to put pressure on it. My mom said its from Colt being on my sciatic nerve.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt weighs 5 pounds 5oz. :) My amniotic fluid is low, I go back Monday to check on it again.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Colt weighs 5 pounds 5oz. :) My amniotic fluid is low, I go back Monday to check on it again.

Wow!!!!! He's doing so great! Omg he's almost here!! Can you believe it?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:) I kinda worried about my amniotic fluid, it has never been low. Last week my levels were 13, and now my levels are 7. My specialist said that if my levels get to 5 or below he will have to be delivered at 36 weeks. Which is next Friday. So Monday I go back to get my fluid levels checked again.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

But my specialist said that the fluid fluctuates and next time my fluid levels may be up again.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> But my specialist said that the fluid fluctuates and next time my fluid levels may be up again.

Right, try not to worry, you are in great hands and little cole is doing awesome! even if you had him today, he would be fine! YAY! 

I am 25 weeks today! :happydance: I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!!! :) are you feeling her move more now? 3 weeks and 2 days until my boy is here!!!! Yay!!! I hope my fluid gets better bc he needs to stay in until at least 37 weeks. Cause that's when I'll be full term. But if he had to come before that, he would be just fine. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay grace!!!! :) are you feeling her move more now? 3 weeks and 2 days until my boy is here!!!! Yay!!! I hope my fluid gets better bc he needs to stay in until at least 37 weeks. Cause that's when I'll be full term. But if he had to come before that, he would be just fine. :)

yes! definitly feeling her move more..... its great, and the movements are getting higher up as she's growing and taking up more space, The cool thing is if I or DH talks to her - then she'll start kicking. he loves to feel my belly when she kicks, its very exciting - i feel her kick randomly throughout the day now, without even really looking for it. :) 

your boy is going to be here so quick! i can't wait to see pics and here how delivery went!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awww how sweet! :) I know it's getting so close!! 3 weeks left tomorrow. I'm
Hoping labor and delivery goes smoothly.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Just wanted to stop in and say hello. I still read yalls updates I just dont have a whole lot of time to post. Glad yall are still doing well.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hey blucky. Glad you stopped by. How are you and the babies?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pretty busy. They're doing great and growing like weeds. I can't believe it's been a month already.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's awesome. :) glad y'all are doing well


----------



## Pitbull mommy

3 weeks from today I will be going to the hospital to have my baby boy!!! OMG!!! :) I keep praying that everything will be okay with him.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies,
I am TTC #2. I got pregnant very easily with #1 but since then had to have cancer treatment which pretty much destroyed my fertility. I am 36 and with my hubby of 7 years. Our daughter is almost 3 and we really want a sibling for her. 

I am on my second cycle of Letrizole and Ovidrel. Letrizole does pretty much the same thing as Clomid. I take Letrizole cd 3-7. Then somewhere around cd 11 I go in for an ultrasound to check my follicles. Both times I have had one "good" follicle. I give myself the ovidrel a day or two later, whenever my RE tells me to. Then spend some quality time with hubby and hope for the best. We are told to BD 12 and 36 hours after the trigger shot.

I had to give myself shots during chemo so the trigger wasn't a big deal for me. The first time I gave myself a shot it was a little nerve wrecking. But, once I did it the first time I realized it was no big deal. The trigger shot needles are tiny. I actually prefer to do my own shots now rather than a nurse. 

First cycle I had no sign of pregnancy and AF came only 10 dpo. This cycle I had classic implantation bleeding which I have never had before. I'm getting the faintest of positive lines on my Hpt right now but it could technically be Ovidrel still in my system. I'm driving myself NUTS testing and not knowing what to think!

Happy to have some new cyber friends in a similar situation as me. :hi:


----------



## grace10209

slg76,
i hope thats a bfp for you, but no way to tell if its ovidrel at this point.

good luck and welcome


----------



## grace10209

pb, 
i can't believe you have just a tiny 3 little weeks left! THAT IS INSANE TO ME!!!!!!!
OMG

I am so glad for you that things are going so well. I hope your delivery is easy.

My mil did a small shower for me over the weekend, it was nice. got some nice things, i can't believe i am almost in the double digits for remaining days. wow. 2 more days and i'll be less than 100 left! woootwooot! 

how do you feel pb?


NICE TO SEE YOU BLUCKY< WE MISS YOU!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know it's soooooo close!!!! Well my fluid levels are still low. They went up from 7 to 8 from Thursday, But it's still on the low side so I have to go back Friday for them to check on it again. My levels have always been over 13 until last week. They don't know why my fluid levels are getting low bc the placenta is working good.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awe that was nice of your mil. I hope you had a blast. yay!!!! almost under 100 days!!!! Your getting closer!!! :) I am really tired today. I took a nap earlier before my dr appointment and now I'm ready to take another nap. I feel exhausted today.


----------



## bluckycharmed

slg76 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am TTC #2. I got pregnant very easily with #1 but since then had to have cancer treatment which pretty much destroyed my fertility. I am 36 and with my hubby of 7 years. Our daughter is almost 3 and we really want a sibling for her.
> 
> I am on my second cycle of Letrizole and Ovidrel. Letrizole does pretty much the same thing as Clomid. I take Letrizole cd 3-7. Then somewhere around cd 11 I go in for an ultrasound to check my follicles. Both times I have had one "good" follicle. I give myself the ovidrel a day or two later, whenever my RE tells me to. Then spend some quality time with hubby and hope for the best. We are told to BD 12 and 36 hours after the trigger shot.
> 
> I had to give myself shots during chemo so the trigger wasn't a big deal for me. The first time I gave myself a shot it was a little nerve wrecking. But, once I did it the first time I realized it was no big deal. The trigger shot needles are tiny. I actually prefer to do my own shots now rather than a nurse.
> 
> First cycle I had no sign of pregnancy and AF came only 10 dpo. This cycle I had classic implantation bleeding which I have never had before. I'm getting the faintest of positive lines on my Hpt right now but it could technically be Ovidrel still in my system. I'm driving myself NUTS testing and not knowing what to think!
> 
> Happy to have some new cyber friends in a similar situation as me. :hi:

How many dpo are you now? I got a faint positive at 10dpo that was legit! Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Hi bluckycharmed. Your kids are adorable! I have to say, part of me is hoping for twins. Realistically this will be my last pregnancy so two more kids would be awesome. Both cycles on letrizole I have only had one developed follicle. Was the test you mentioned with your twins?

Today is 14 dpo. No sign of AF yet, although I don't usually have any warning signs. The nurse said to give it a few more days and come in on Wed for beta test. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Sig76, I hope this is a BFP!!! I got my BFP on 15 dpo, but I also didn't test any sooner. I waited until I missed AF.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

This was last Thursday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Pittbullmommy!!!!!!!!

I had my blood drawn a couple of hours ago. Tick, tock, tick, tock

I've had the Jeopardy theme song in my head for days :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

slg76 said:


> Hi bluckycharmed. Your kids are adorable! I have to say, part of me is hoping for twins. Realistically this will be my last pregnancy so two more kids would be awesome. Both cycles on letrizole I have only had one developed follicle. Was the test you mentioned with your twins?
> 
> Today is 14 dpo. No sign of AF yet, although I don't usually have any warning signs. The nurse said to give it a few more days and come in on Wed for beta test. Fingers crossed.

Thanks and yes this was the test with twins. I only had one"mature" follicle. .. the other "wasn't quite ready" and the re was surprised when we found out it was twins. We were surprised too! I can't believe you haven't tested. ... I tested out the trigger shot then tested 2 days later. Twins are a blessing for sure but a handful too. I'm so thankful to have an amazing dh who is supportive and helpful. I couldn't do it without him! Well... I could but it would suck lol.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pb you're getting big! Not much longer now.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you!!! :) when will the results be in?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know blucky!! I feel like a fat cow!!! Lol. It's worth it though!! Only 19 days to go!!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I know blucky!! I feel like a fat cow!!! Lol. It's worth it though!! Only 19 days to go!!!

OMG PB, i was looking at your pic and thinking that i look about the same! LOL :haha: and I am so far behind you! OH MY!

can't believe you only have 19 days to go. A girl at work just had her first baby 5 weeks early, out of nowhere - all is well and baby is fine. strange how it can happen so early sometimes!


----------



## slg76

Hi Pitbull mommy
I actually have tested. I wasn't sure if it was okay to talk about on this forum. Last month my trigger was gone at 8 dpt (days post trigger). This month the line faded until I got one negative test on the morning of 11 dpt. The evening of 11 dpt I got a faint positive and they have looked the same since. Today is 16 dpt. A very faint line that takes the full 10 minutes to start showing up. I got fed up with obsessing over it this morning and went and had my blood drawn. Waiting for results now...

I have had one mature folly and all the others are teeny tiny. But, I have read several stories of women who thought they were in my situation and got twins or even triplets. I guess the ultrasound can miss some follicles. As long as we end up with a sibling for my girl I will be happy. My ovarian reserve (AMH) is non detectable which means I'm not in a great situation to conceive. I'm only 36 but I had chemotherapy which damaged the non developed eggs in my ovaries. 

My hubby is also amazingly supportive and helpful. He actually primarily took care of our daughter and me after I delivered because I was very sick for several months. So glad I have a husband who wants to be so involved with our kid....hopefully kids.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

LOL grace!! That last pic you posted you didn't look to big. But that was a while ago, huh? I've gained 31 pounds so far. And I hope I don't gain that much more these next 19 days. If I do, I hope it's all baby weight. Lol. I eat so much, I can never get full. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Sig76, well that's a good sign that your still getting a positive. I hope you get your results ASAP. The waiting game sucks


----------



## slg76

well, no luck for me this month. My blood test today was neg. Time to be hopeful for next month! 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## bluckycharmed

slg76 said:


> well, no luck for me this month. My blood test today was neg. Time to be hopeful for next month!
> 
> Thanks for the support!

Sorry to hear that:hugs: are you going to go the same route again? Best of luck to you. ..


----------



## slg76

I am using Femara and Ovidrel and that is the only option I can afford :( My insurance doesn't cover infertility and we don't even make all the bills every month so there is certainly nothing left over. My doctor is fine with going to injectables. My only worry with that is HOM. 

Anyone have info. about any grant programs to help with cost? I am a breast cancer survivor and I have a hunch that is going to exclude me from many of the grants. There are one or two that are made for cancer survivors so I need to look into those and talk to my clinic and see what I can come up with.


----------



## grace10209

99 days to go!!! Omg never thought I would get here! :happydance:

Pb, how are you doing?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Slg, no sorry I don't know of any grants. My insurance didn't cover fertility treatments either. Have you talked about doing iui? That's what me and grace did when we got our BFP's!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!!! Under 100 days!!! Your almost in the 3rd trimester, only a week to go! I bet your excited? :) I am good. I am very tired, and I'm getting lightening croch! Ouch! Lol. I have 17 days to go!! Omg, I am getting very anxious and I wish it was the 21st already. Lol. Next week my Obgyn is seeing if I am dilated. I hope I am dilated to at least 1cm by my induction, so maybe my labor will go a little quicker.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been having period type cramps the past few days, I wonder if that is Braxton hicks contractions?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I've been having period type cramps the past few days, I wonder if that is Braxton hicks contractions?

Hmmm I have no idea? Also what's lightening crotch?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

A sharp pain in the vagina.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My fluid levels are back up to 12!!! Yay


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My fluid levels are back up to 12!!! Yay

That's great pb, how are you doing with summer heat? It's been 95+ here everyday lately and so humid u can hardly breathe, all I want to do is stay in the ac and not go outside at all!?! :shrug:
Anyone else feel like that?

Also my hubby asked me yesterday if I liked the name Felicia? I thought that
Was so odd as we settled on Marlena months ago. Or i thought we did. ?
He said he just stumbled upon Felicia and liked it so wanted to mention to me.
Ughh


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I HATE this heat!!! Lol. It's been 95-99 here. It got to 105 last week sometime. I stay inside as much as possible. I like marlena way better than Felicia. Did you tell him you thought y'all decided on marlena months ago? I've been calling my boy Colt since I was 16 weeks pregnant, there is no way i could ever change it. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Omg I HATE this heat!!! Lol. It's been 95-99 here. It got to 105 last week sometime. I stay inside as much as possible. I like marlena way better than Felicia. Did you tell him you thought y'all decided on marlena months ago? I've been calling my boy Colt since I was 16 weeks pregnant, there is no way i could ever change it. Lol

Yes I told him, he said he we did agree and he is good with marlena - he just stumbled across Felicia and wanted to mention it, he did that once a few months ago with Adrianna - and again said he was good with marlena but wanted to "mention" it as he heard it and liked it. I think it's hard because we are not telling anyone her name so we don't call her marlena or we try not to because we are afraid we will slip and say it when we are with others. We really want to keep the name a secret between us - and he almost slipped a few weeks back and called her marlena infront of our neighbors - so now we call her the little miss or baby girl.

The heat is bad - I don't want to go outside - which is normally not like me - its tough cuz neighbors have a pool and dh wants to go swimming with them and there is no way in hell I'm putting on a bathing suit / would u?


----------



## bluckycharmed

If I was preggo I would put on a swimsuit... no prob. I think pregnancy is beautiful.... theres no way in hell I would put one on now though haha.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya I went swimming a couple of weeks ago. I wear a one piece, even when I'm not pregnant. Lol. I still fit into my swim suit I had before I was pregnant! Yay!!! Lol.


----------



## grace10209

You guys as much more confident then me then! That's awesome!!

I'm super insecure about my body especially now that I'm covered in cellulite -:haha:

Nice to see you blucky! We miss you!
Can u believe pb is gonna have her baby anytime now? And I'm almost in 3rd trimester!?!??!?? Just another week and a half - :happydance:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I swear it seems like just yesterday I got my bfp and y'all were doing iui... time flies!


----------



## grace10209

Ok, back on the middle name thing - Alice is my grandmother but I don't "love" it with marlena ........
I think NICOLE sounds better, but then again in torn


Which do you think sounds better?
Marlena Nicole 
Marlena Alice


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I like Marlena Nicole. But if you want to use your grandmothers name I would use Alice. My grandmothers name is Alice also. :) she passed away in December.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Me, Colt, and my husband all have the same initials "CK". We didn't realize it until after we picked Colts name.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Wednesday my doctor is gonna see if I am starting to dilate or efface at all!! I hope I am so that maybe my labor will go by a little quicker.


----------



## grace10209

That's cool about the initials / DH and I have same initials and I joked about naming baby girl with same so all 3 of us could be the same -

It's tough, I "want" to use Alice for my gram, I like the idea, but I don't like how it sounds - I "like" how Marlena Nicole sounds - 

So I'm super torn on what to do. I think marlena Nicole is really pretty - marlena Alice doesn't go we'll I don't think.

So tough


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace are you gonna get on birth control after you have marlena? I'm not going too. It took me years to get pregnant with Colt, and
I just don't see me being fertile after I have him. People keep telling me that I'm gonna be fertile after I have him. But no one knows. Ugh it irritates me when people tell me what's going to happen.


----------



## grace10209

No I'm not. It took me a while too and I'm very torn on if I wanna have a second one. If I do, I NEED to do it right away cuz if my age. So even if we don't try, if it "happens" then I'll say it was meant to be.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I feel the same way. My husband doesn't really want another kid after Colt. But I do. If my husband doesn't want another kid then he needs to buy condoms for after I have Colt, bc I'm not going to be on birth control. Honestly I think the depo birth control shot, is what messed with my fertility.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope I can get pregnant with no problems after Colt, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg my heartburn was so bad last night, that I woke up choking on puke!! Yuck.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm starting to dilate!! Yay!! A Fingertip dilated, almost 1cm. And she could feel his head!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I feel the same way. My husband doesn't really want another kid after Colt. But I do. If my husband doesn't want another kid then he needs to buy condoms for after I have Colt, bc I'm not going to be on birth control. Honestly I think the depo birth control shot, is what messed with my fertility.

OMG I was on that too!!!!!!!!!! for like 5-7 years. :wacko:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm starting to dilate!! Yay!! A Fingertip dilated, almost 1cm. And she could feel his head!! :)

omg ! yay!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I took the shot one time, and after that I wasn't on birth control at all and never got pregnant. Even after 8 years of being off of it.


----------



## grace10209

OMG PB you are 96% complete. when are they inducing you again? how many days?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

July 21st at 8pm!! :) not this coming Sunday, but the Sunday after.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

11 days to go!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 11 days to go!!! :)

Holy crap!!!!!! Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know, OMG!!! :) I'm excited! I can't wait!!!


----------



## grace10209

so, how do you feel? i am so curious what its like to be THAT FAR ALONG? 
is your belly giant? are you uncomfortable? i plan on working til I deliver but I dont know how realistic that is. so im curious how you feel? what do you do all day?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Actually I feel pretty good. Most people say they are miserable at this point, but I feel fine. The only thing that makes me miserable, is my horrible heartburn at night when I sleep. I wake up every night feeling like my throat and chest is on fire. But other than that, I feel pretty good. :) All I do all day, is take care of my dog, and make sure the house is clean. Other than that I just sit around watching tv. It's boring most of the time. Haha.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm in the single digits!!! 9 days to go!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Wow that's crazy that's what u do all day, but you are so lucky you guys can afford to live on DH's salary alone. I wish we could -


----------



## Pitbull mommy

A week from today, I will be going to get induced!!! OMG!!! I really hope I'm not in labor for days. It's been known to happen with getting induced.


----------



## grace10209

You are going to do great!!! Positive thoughts!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been having a lot of period cramps the past few days, maybe that means my body is getting ready for labor?? That would be awesome if I went into labor before my induction. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I've been having a lot of period cramps the past few days, maybe that means my body is getting ready for labor?? That would be awesome if I went into labor before my induction. Lol

I agree! That would be soooo awesome! Please keep me posted! Omg!


----------



## grace10209

how are you doing today pb? 
im good. growing and feel bigger and bigger each day. LMAO


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Good. I've been cleaning and sterilizing bottles today. And I've been organizing our cabinets to make room for baby bottles. Post a pic of your bump! :) I've been trying to upload a pic of my bump, but my phone isn't letting me do it for some reason.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My bump from 20 weeks and 37 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> My bump from 20 weeks and 37 weeks

you look SOOO awesome pb! im so glad you are feeling well. I CAN"T BELIEVE HOW CLOSE IT IS!

once you have your baby - im going to be in here all by myself! 
blucky is busy, you're gonna be busy. boooooooooooo :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace! :) I will still come on here to chat with you for sure. :) My cousin is in the hospital with pre term labor right now. I hope they can get her contractions to stop. She is 32 weeks.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm having a c-section at 7:30am Friday morning. My blood pressure is getting super high. My doctor tested me for preeclampsia, and we should get the results today. If I have preeclampsia they will do a C-section ASAP.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My dr thinks it would be safer to do a c-section cause of my blood pressure.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm having a c-section at 7:30am Friday morning. My blood pressure is getting super high. My doctor tested me for preeclampsia, and we should get the results today. If I have preeclampsia they will do a C-section ASAP.

Omg no way????? When did that happen? Do u mean this Friday!?????


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Today at my appointment my blood pressure was 160/98. Ya it's this Friday. My doctor doesn't know if my blood pressure will go out of control during labor, so she thinks a c-section will be the safest way for me and Colt. I got to be there at 5:30am Friday mornig, and the c-section will start at 7:30am


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Less than 24hrs and I will be at the hospital having a c-section. I'm terrified of a c-section! Omg. I couldn't sleep much last night cause I kept thinking about the c-section.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm hoping I don't freak out tomorrow, cause they will put me to sleep during the c-section if I do. And I don't want to miss his first cry.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt is measuring to weigh 7 1/2 pounds but my doc said it could be off by a pound either way so he could be 6 1/2 to 8 1/2 pounds. And his head is measuring 40 weeks!!! Lol. He has a big o head!! Haha


----------



## bluckycharmed

Good luck tomorrow... my c section wasn't bad.... I was surprised how easy it all was. The day aftet is the worst, then all uphill from there.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you blucky! Is the spinal bad? That's what I'm worried about. And do they do a catheter?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's 11pm and I can't sleep!!! I keep tossing and turning trying to fall asleep. I have so much running through my mind right now that I am wide awake!!! Ugh. Lol


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> It's 11pm and I can't sleep!!! I keep tossing and turning trying to fall asleep. I have so much running through my mind right now that I am wide awake!!! Ugh. Lol

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I am sorry I didn't get a chance to come here yesterday and BY NOW you have had your little colt already?!?!?!??!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

PB, I am thinking of you and praying everything is wonderful! post when you can! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Everything is good. He had a little trouble breathing a first, but it was just cause he needed to adjust to breathing on his own. He is sooooo handsome!! I love him sooooo much. He weighed 6 pounds 10oz


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Everything is good. He had a little trouble breathing a first, but it was just cause he needed to adjust to breathing on his own. He is sooooo handsome!! I love him sooooo much. He weighed 6 pounds 10oz

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR RESPONDING! how did it go? how is your pain? have you tried breastfeeding? I CAN"T believe he's here already! :happydance::wacko::happydance::wacko:
Please i know you are probably tired but write when you can! YAY!


----------



## grace10209

have you gotten up yet? what time was he born? sorry so many questions. can you post a pic? OMG


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He was born at 8:05am. 6 pounds 10oz, 18 in long. He is perfect!! :) he has only cried 3 times. All he has been doing is sleeping. Lol. I am really sore right now, I can't even cough without it hurting. But I'm okay.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt James
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I have tried breast feeding. He did good for his first time breast feeding. And no I haven't got to walk around


----------



## grace10209

Omg he's beautiful!!! Congrats pb! I'm so happy for you! How is he? How are you? We're u awake during section? Do u feel out of it or just in pain?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace!! :) he is doing good. Right now I'm so sore. And yes I was awake during the c-section. The spinal wasnt that bad. Omg I am sooooo in love.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I feel out of it and in pain. The pain meds are making me feel out of it. I am so tired, but I can't sleep very long.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I feel out of it and in pain. The pain meds are making me feel out of it. I am so tired, but I can't sleep very long.

Is he with you in your room? Or is he in nursery? Is your dh with you.?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes my husband and Colt are both with me


----------



## bluckycharmed

Congrats girl! Tomorrow will be rough but get up a few times bc it will make u feel better! 

Sorry I didn't answer bout the spinal I didnt see it... I hope it wasn't bad.... mine wasn't. 

He's gorgeous! Rest while you can there.... I'd recommend letting the nursery keep him at night so you can start to heal some. .. you don't want to be exhausted when your discharged bc it will make recovery harder!

Congrats again!


----------



## grace10209

Morning pb, thinking if you and wondering how your feeling today, keep me posted and update when you can. 
How is colt feeding? Is he just breastfeeding or are they giving him formula too? So curious how it all works!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you blucky: it is so hard to rest when everyone keeps coming in and out of the room. And the nurses are so loud when moms and babies are trying to sleep. They sit out in the hall way laughing and talking so loud at night.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm in pain today. They took out my catheter so I HAVE to get up and try to walk today. I know it's gonna be so painful. I was trying to get the nurse to formula feed him last night so I could sleep. Cause I was in pain and out of it. The nurse wouldn't formula feed him, and told me that I need to breast feed. I'm really thinking about formula feeding. Breast feeding is so difficult to me.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Don't feel bad if u don't bf.... they formula fed mine in the hospital and we only formula feed now and it relieved sooooo much stress when I stopped pumping. .. I didn't make enough anyway. Just try to get as much colostrum for him as you can. .. its good for his immune system. My milk didn't come in for like 3-4 days after.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Make sure they're giving you a stool softener so your first "go" isn't painful. .. you won't want to have to strain.


----------



## grace10209

Pb, like blucky said don't put too much pressure on yourself. Breastfeeding is hard, really hard from what I have heard and some moms just literally don't have the strength to do it. 

Sometimes formula and a calm, more rested mom is better. I am going to try my hardest but I know I may not be able to either. Do what's best for both you and colt.

Hope your dh is helping -


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm still trying to breast feed. I'm hoping it will get easier.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Were home!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Were home!!! :)

O-M-G you are home already!!!??? when was section? Friday right? wow that's awesome. I am doing a ton of research on breastfeeding - they say in the first few weeks you have to just feed as often as you possibly can. You need your DH or someone to be there to do everything else. They say all you can do it feed and then sleep when he sleeps. have everyone around you do everything else. that's really the only way to be able to keep up with the feedings successfully because it takes so much out of you. Good luck pb, but remember either way, you are doing an awesome job!
how is it being home? omg how is your pain?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

C-section was 7:30am Friday. I'm sore, but not hurting that bad anymore. The nurse at the hospital said my boobs are too big for Colt right now and my nipples are inverted so I have to use a nipple sheild for him to latch onto. Ever since they gave me the nipple sheild breast feeding has gotten better.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've probably had 8 hours of sleep since Friday. I am so tired. Even when I have the chance to sleep, I don't want to sleep. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I've probably had 8 hours of sleep since Friday. I am so tired. Even when I have the chance to sleep, I don't want to sleep. Lol.

haha why do you say you dont want to sleep? why dont you want to?
Im SOOOOO glad to hear that your pain is getting better! Thats such great news pb. Some women recover really well and quickly from csections. Its so hard to know which delivery method is best as you can hear "horror" stories from either way, vaginal or csection.

So they gave you the nipple sheild thing at the hospital? thats great! how is little colt? I CAN"T IMAGINE WHAT ITS LIKE TO HAVE YOUR BABY HERE!?????? :happydance::wacko:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt is great! He is spoiled already and wants to sleep in mine or my husbands arms. Lol.being a mother is the greatest feeling in the world!!! :)


----------



## grace10209

Yay!!!!! So glad to hear this! Please share anything you have time too!

I can't believe You and blucky both have your babies !!! Ahhhhh


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The first time holding him :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## grace10209

:cloud9:Omg!!!! Beautiful pic girl, he looks like he's in heaven being on you:cloud9::cloud9:

How's everything going? How's breastfeeding?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Breast feeding wasn't going to well. I switched him to formula yesterday and it makes him sleep better through the night. I guess he wasn't getting enough milk from me. I'm thinking about just letting my milk dry up. My boobs are sooooo sore and heavy. And they leak constantly and get the whole front of my shirts soaking wet.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Breast feeding wasn't going to well. I switched him to formula yesterday and it makes him sleep better through the night. I guess he wasn't getting enough milk from me. I'm thinking about just letting my milk dry up. My boobs are sooooo sore and heavy. And they leak constantly and get the whole front of my shirts soaking wet.

do you have the pads for that? i believe you are supposed to buy breastpads for when you are breastfeeding as the leaking thing happens to all moms that breastfeed? 
so glad everything is going well with him. yay pb! how is your DH? he must be over the moon to have his son home!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I got breast pads. My hubby is very happy. He didn't want to go to work this morning. Lol. He said he wished he could win the lottery so we can both stay home with Colt 24/7. Lol. He is doing more than I thought he would. I'm glad


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I got breast pads. My hubby is very happy. He didn't want to go to work this morning. Lol. He said he wished he could win the lottery so we can both stay home with Colt 24/7. Lol. He is doing more than I thought he would. I'm glad

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
Im so happy to hear this pb. YAY! im so excited things are going so great with Colt and you and DH. So, are you home alone with the baby while he's working? How is your dog doing with Colt?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I'm home alone with Colt. But we live on my parents property, so if I need anything my mom or dad would come straight over to help. Today my mom came over and did the dishes for me, it was sweet.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I'm home alone with Colt. But we live on my parents property, so if I need anything my mom or dad would come straight over to help. Today my mom came over and did the dishes for me, it was sweet.

awwww im so glad for you! does colt sleep a lot? are you pumping? sorry i have so many questions.

IM 29 weeks today!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you! :) Colt sleep alot during the day, and he barley sleeps at night. Lol. He has his nights and days mixed up. No I'm not pumping. I'm gonna call my doctor to see if she will give me pills to dry up my milk. You can ask as many questions as you want. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay!!! 29 weeks!!! Not much longer to go!! Yay!!! ;)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you going to your Dr every 2 weeks now? Or just monthly?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Happy 29w Grace! 

Pb my milk dried up in about 3 days when I stopped pumping. ..I didn't get the pain or engorgement that some women talk about.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I haven't breast fed in 3-4 days and I'm still leaking and my boobs are super hard and sore.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yikes that stinks. Guess I was luckin the sense that I didn't make much milk.


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130718_115515_zps676ec404.jpg


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg your babies are adorable!! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thanks :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hey blucky, did your babies ever go a day without pooping? Colt only pooped once yesterday, and he hasn't pooped at all today.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yes... our pediatrician told us it was okay if they went 3 days without pooing... anything more than that he said to call.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I would lay them on their back and massage their tummy... it helped.


----------



## grace10209

:cloud9:Blucky, that pic is amazing, you look so great! So do the kids :)

Yes pb I go every two weeks now.

I can't believe u both had your babies and cant imagine that i will have my baby girl soon, it seems so unreal to me.:cloud9::

Pb, so colt is on formula 100%? How did u know what kind to give him? I feel like I should have some at home just incase I have trouble breastfeeding but I don't know what kind to have at home????

Any suggestions?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thanks blucky. i hope he poops soon. is it okay that he has only been pooping once a day? grace- Yes he is on just formula now. I just put him on similac.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

And all Colt does is eat, and sleep. He is barley awake at all during the day.


----------



## grace10209

That's great he's been so easy for you pb, I hope he stays that way. So are you able to sleep when he sleeps then? How is your pain today? How long has it been since section? When do u go back to doc for a recheck after surgery?

I wonder how I will deliver? I hope vaginally but I'm also a bit scared for labor, neither if you had labor right? You just had scheduled c-sections? Sounds more pleasant than hrs of painful labor - lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I try to take a nap when he is asleep but sometimes it's hard bc I gotta do stuff around the house too. He wakes up every 1-2 hours at night though. Lol. It's been 9 days since my c-section. I'm not really in any pain today. I have a backache. I think my back hurts from that spinal I got. And no, I didn't have to go into labor at all. Just a scheduled c-section. My blood pressure got super High in the OR before and during the c-section it got up to 200/100 cause I was so nervous


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> And all Colt does is eat, and sleep. He is barley awake at all during the day.

The twins were like this the first 6 weeks. And pooing only once a day is fine.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluckycharmed

How precious... Alex has that same onesie :thumbup:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you! :) how cool. Lol. Hey did you wait the whole 6 weeks to have sex? Like omg I want to soooo bad. Lol. What's the risk of having sex before the 6 weeks?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are your babies sleeping through the night yet?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> :)

OMG!!!!!!! he looks so big to me???!?!!! HE DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A TINY NEWBORN IN THIS PIC? HOW big is he again? and you look awesome!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He was 6 pounds 10.7 ounces when he was born. I don't know how much he weighs now, I will find out Wednesday at his Doctor appointment. Thank you grace!! :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

We waited 3.5 weeks... shouldve waited longer. .. there's a huge risk of infection bc your internal incision isn't healed. .. plus you could get pregnant again easily! But I can't say much bc we didn't wait. .. pLus I've read that an orgasm isn't good for your uterus until you're healed.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I'm taking Alex to the doc today for his reflux. .. I'm tired of getting barfed on.


----------



## grace10209

good luck with your appt blucky! hope they figure it out - poor alex and poor mama :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Apparently it might be more serious than reflux. .. we go tomorrow to the children's hospital for an ecg on his heart for a murmur and an ultrasound on his tummy. I'm gonna be one worried mommy until Wednesday.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> Apparently it might be more serious than reflux. .. we go tomorrow to the children's hospital for an ecg on his heart for a murmur and an ultrasound on his tummy. I'm gonna be one worried mommy until Wednesday.

Oh no!!! That stinks! Hopefully it's nothing but its good they are being so thorough....
:hugs:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh no. I hope it's just acid reflux. Keep us updated


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky did you have super heavy bleeding awhile after your c-section? It's been 11 days since my c-section and I was barley bleeding until a min ago. I was in the shower and it kept running down my legs. And as I was getting dressed from out of the shower it kept running down my legs, and I can feel it gush when I stand up (TMI) I've never bled this much, so I don't know if its normal.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've lost 25 pounds!! 15 more and ill be back to my pre pregnancy weight!! Yay!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Blucky did you have super heavy bleeding awhile after your c-section? It's been 11 days since my c-section and I was barley bleeding until a min ago. I was in the shower and it kept running down my legs. And as I was getting dressed from out of the shower it kept running down my legs, and I can feel it gush when I stand up (TMI) I've never bled this much, so I don't know if its normal.

Yes I started bleeding heavier around then too... normal. I bled about 5 weeks.

Alex has pyloric stenosis... will either have surgery tonight or tomorrow. We just got admitted.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

What is that? Y'all will be in my prayers! Colt sometimes barfs up his formula an he barely poops. I'm gonna mention it to his Dr tomorrow. Colts gained almost a pound since we left the hospital and he has grown an inch


----------



## grace10209

Pb, I can't believe you lost 25lbs already? How???? Are you dieting?


----------



## grace10209

Blucky, praying for you and Alex, good luck girl


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I guess it was all baby weight that I gained. I know my stomach is way more sagey than it was before. It's nasty. Lol. But worth it. Also I don't have much of a appetite right now. So maybe some of that could be towards the weight loss. I gained 40 pounds during pregnancy, so i guess most of the weight i gained was baby weight


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I guess it was all baby weight that I gained. I know my stomach is way more sagey than it was before. It's nasty. Lol. But worth it. Also I don't have much of a appetite right now. So maybe some of that could be towards the weight loss. I gained 40 pounds during pregnancy, so i guess most of the weight i gained was baby weight

thats awesome pb!~ good for you. 40lbs is a good reasonable number. - thats so awesome that you have lost most of your goal so quickly. yay for you!

how is colt?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He is great.


----------



## bluckycharmed

We are all home now.


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130801_110741_zps8015fdc3.jpg

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130730_213403_zps3ce8a566.jpg


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Awe poor baby! I'm glad y'all are home!! What was it that he had?


----------



## bluckycharmed

It was called pyloric stenosis.


----------



## bluckycharmed

He also has pulmonary stenosis in his heart... but isn't life threatening.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> He also has pulmonary stenosis in his heart... but isn't life threatening.

I am so glad he's home blucky and this piece is behind you guys. what the plan now? does he just recover from surgery and he's good to go? how often does he need followup? his incision looks great and from what im told - they heal SO QUICKLY as infants. Its amazing how strong they are.

you are doing so great, i can't imagine what it felt like to see him in the hospital........hows your DH and the inlaws? 
hows emma?

xoxoxoxoxo

AFM, 
30 weeks today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay to 30 weeks grace!!! :) 70 days to go!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yay to 30 weeks grace!!! :) 70 days to go!!

Thanks so much pb! I am so thankful and excited. Whats it like having colt home????????????????????????

is he just on formula now? how did you know what kind to give him? how did you know that you NEEDED to give it to him and breastfeeding wasn't enough? how do you know how much to give him each feeding? do you just go by directions on jar or does pediatrician tell you all this stuff?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Its amazing having him home, I'm so in love! :) yes he Is just formula fed. And I just picked a formula to put him on and it seems to work way better than my breast milk. When I was trying to breast feed, he would want to eat every 30 min or so. So that made me think he wasn't getting enough milk. With formula he goes 2-4 hours without wanting to eat. And I just guessed how much formula to give him at first. I started him out at 2oz. At first he would only eat 1oz and go to sleep, and now he will eat 2-4oz every 2-3 hours. There is even one time that he ate 6oz. But I only make 2oz at a time so i don't wind up wasting formula if he doesn't eat more than 2oz.


----------



## grace10209

So what kind does he get? Is it expensive? Where do u buy it? I'm worried if I can't breastfeed how $$$$ formula will be?:shrug:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He is on similac advanced. And the 12oz can is almost $16. It's expensive. And he goes through a small can every 5-7 days. And I go to Walmart to get it. They also have off brand that's comparable to similac. We might have to do the off brand once he starts eating more.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

The off brand is like $23 and it has 32oz in it.


----------



## bluckycharmed

We use the Wal-Mart brand of simlac sensitive. Its a lot cheaper for us. $15.99 for the large container Anld the comparable one in similac is $25


----------



## grace10209

Thanks guys, I wonder if ill be able to breastfeed or not, I wonder if ill have a vaginal delivery or csection,?

I can't believe I'm even talking about these things. I ALSO can't believe that you both had your babies already!!!!! Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I hope you'll be able to breast feed. It may not be stressful to you, but it was for me. Last night was rough!!! Colt woke up at 1am and wouldn't go back to sleep until 4am and then he woke back up at 6:30am and didn't go back to sleep until 8am. Every time I would put him back in his bassinet he would start crying. And he kept wanting more to eat, he probably ate 8-9oz between 1am and 4am. The only way I could get him to sleep was to sleep with him on my chest. He is spoiled already!! LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

If I have another kid one day, I will go for another c-section. My doctor said I could try a vbac next time, but I think the c-section is way better. It's quicker and I don't have to worry about the baby going into distress during labor or if my blood pressure will get to high.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I can't believe he's eating that much already. .. mine aren't even close to eating that amount.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Me neither. I don't know why he wanted to eat that much last night.


----------



## grace10209

Wow that's so crazy - the feeding difference, blucky yours are two months now right? How's Alex doing?


----------



## bluckycharmed

He's doing a lot better thanks:)


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> He's doing a lot better thanks:)

oh yay! Im SO GLAD. you must be so relieved momma! how amazing you have your two little ones. and pb too. SO CRAZY TO ME.

I can't believe im in the home stretch. so excited. :)
we have our turkey fry party at the house this weekend, im praying its not too hot out. if its 90 or above - i'll need to spend most of the day in the house, we have a good sized house but the party is always outside in the back yard and on the back deck. DH does the turkey's and people love to watch, then everyone else is in tents and on the deck.

then next weekend is my shower, also being held at my house, this was my sisters idea as she thought it would be easier for me if the party was there so i wouldn't need to lug presents around. :shrug: we will see but i've got some busy weekends coming up!

how are you guys?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Rough night! Emma slept well but Alex did not and I'm exhausted!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Plus af is on like day 5 & I feel like poo!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Are you on birth control blucky?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

17 days after c-section. I'm gonna try to start working out after I heal all of the way.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea I got started back on the pill almost 3 weeks ago... technically I shouldnt have gotten AF until next week starting sunday, but I guess shes gonna come when she wants to come. I guess its gonna take me a little while to adjust to the BC...Originally I didnt want to go back on BC... since it took me so long to get pg the first time I was just going to chart so that I would know when I was ov... but with us having twins, I do NOT want an accident... I mean if it happened we would end up a family of 5 (or more god forbid) but I dont want to chance it. If we had just had 1 baby, then it wouldnt be that big of a deal... but with two... Im good for now. Although Im quite sure im going to want another baby in the future... like 4-5 years.


----------



## bluckycharmed

This was at 3 week and 6 week PP. I am back to my pre preg weight (lost all 60 lbs) but I will always have the "twin skin" unless I have a tummy tuck.
 



Attached Files:







1060933_10153007982075052_216241298_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

You look great blucky. Ya my stomach is saggy now. :/ it sucks. Hopefully I can force myself to work out. It's going to be tough. I'm not going to be put on birth control. I honestly don't think I will get pregnant again. I would be shocked if it did happen. Lol


----------



## bluckycharmed

youre most fertile after having a baby. so be careful if you dont want another right now.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't think I can wait the entire 6 weeks without sex. LOL. Did your Dr get mad when you told him/her that you didn't wait the whole 6 weeks?


----------



## bluckycharmed

He didnt ask and I didnt offer.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 17 days after c-section. I'm gonna try to start working out after I heal all of the way.

Wow! You look great pb!!! Wowza :)


----------



## grace10209

When do you guys think I will have my baby? 
Early? Late?
Vaginal or csection?
Size? Any predictions??? 

I can't wait to come here and tell you how it all went and show you pics of Marlena!!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think late and that you'll be induced and have her vaginally.


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> I think late and that you'll be induced and have her vaginally.

Ok sounds good blucky! :happydance: - although not sure on the happy dance for her being late, LOL

Pb, any thoughts for me?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well most ftms go into labor past their due date or have to be induced. All my friends and family always had to be induced. So I would say you will go late and you'll have a vaginal birth. Has your dr mentioned how long he/she would let you go past your due date? If you don't go into labor by your due date, will your doctor induce you on your due date? Or are you wanting to go into labor on your own?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We're getting pictures done Sunday. I can't wait! :) although I don't want to be in the pictures cause I feel disgusting, but I'm going to.


----------



## grace10209

My OB said we will meet when Im 41 weeks, and then she'll decide when to induce me, but likely within 5-7 days of that date depending on how the schedule works out. 

Thats awesome about pictures pb, and im glad you will be in them, you should, you ARE the reason colt is here afterall. They will be beautiful im sure.

we are doing newborn pics at 10 days old with a photographer, i can't wait! im so excited for that as she's really good and does amazing work with newborns :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Well hopefully you will go into labor on your own so you don't have to be induced. We are getting our pictures done at JCpennys


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Well hopefully you will go into labor on your own so you don't have to be induced. We are getting our pictures done at JCpennys

so great! can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colts outfit he wore home from the hospital is almost to tight on him already! Wow it was huge on him the day he wore it home.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Colts outfit he wore home from the hospital is almost to tight on him already! Wow it was huge on him the day he wore it home.

Pb can you post some pics of him?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I've been trying to post other pictures, but it keeps telling me that the file is to large
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> :)

OMG he's soooooo gorgeous! just like blucky's babies!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so thrilled for you, he looks like such a happy and healthy little guy :)

you must be in heaven, I can't even begin to imagine what its like when they are out! OMG 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you grace!!! It is amazing having him here. I look at him and wonder how he fit in my stomach. Lol. He must of been soooo cramped in there. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

62 days until your girl is here!! Yay!! ;) it will fly by


----------



## grace10209

So tired today, we had our turkey fry yesterday and there was 60-70 people, omg it's exhausting being "on" and talking to guests all day in the heat! Damn!

Luckily neighbors helped hubby set up so he could precook 4 turkeys before the party even started, I crashed at 10:30p (way past my bedtime) and there were still people here, party started at 1pm.

So glad that's over ! This Sunday is my baby shower!!! I'm excited 

How are you guys?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh wow. 60-70 people is a lot. I bet it was exhausting. Baby shower was today or next Sunday? Today we got pictures done at JCpenny. They all came out great. We bought all of the pictures. Lol. We went there only going to buy like 5 poses. But we wound up buying a of them. They were just too cute not to get them.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Oh wow. 60-70 people is a lot. I bet it was exhausting. Baby shower was today or next Sunday? Today we got pictures done at JCpenny. They all came out great. We bought all of the pictures. Lol. We went there only going to buy like 5 poses. But we wound up buying a of them. They were just too cute not to get them.

shower is this coming sunday Aug 18th. 
omg can you post some of the pics, can you take a pic of them and put here? i want to see! of course you guys bought them all! Im sure they are awesome!
I can't wait to see.

can't believe i only have 8 weeks and 4 days left. :happydance:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I will post them here once we pick them up on August 23rd. Omg 8 weeks??? Yay!!!! Keep yourself busy so time doesn't drag. :) when are you going to take your maternity leave, and how long do you get?


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I will post them here once we pick them up on August 23rd. Omg 8 weeks??? Yay!!!! Keep yourself busy so time doesn't drag. :) when are you going to take your maternity leave, and how long do you get?

My leave will start once she is here. So i plan to work up until the end. 
I get 12 weeks total off, 8 weeks are FMLA and then I am allowed to take an additional 4 of vacation after the 8 so that makes 12. 
I can't wait!

I can't wait to see the pics, when you said you bought them all, i thought you meant you had them already. i bet they are awesome! 
how is colt ? is he still sleeping in room with you guys? how old is he know?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's awesome. :) I wish we had the pics already. Yes colt is still sleeping in the room with us. And I plan on him sleeping with us until he is 3-4 months old. He is 3 weeks and 3 days old. He will be a month old the 19th. :)


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> That's awesome. :) I wish we had the pics already. Yes colt is still sleeping in the room with us. And I plan on him sleeping with us until he is 3-4 months old. He is 3 weeks and 3 days old. He will be a month old the 19th. :)

that's so great that he's 3 weeks and 3 days already. I can't believe it.

im sooo exhausted, I think maybe im pushing myself too hard. I am working 40+ hrs per week and still exercising 6 days / week for 1 hr and 20 minutes or so each time.

I just got home from my 5 mile walk and I feel like im gonna die, my stomach feels SOOOOO huge to me and im uncomfortable. - booooooo 

sorry for the complaining, todays the first day I haven't felt good. :nope:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh wow that is a lot. maybe take a break on exercising? Or maybe not as much exercising? I think Colt might have acid reflux. He woke up choking on puke and started crying. :(


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Oh wow that is a lot. maybe take a break on exercising? Or maybe not as much exercising? I think Colt might have acid reflux. He woke up choking on puke and started crying. :(

ya my hubby tells me that all the time, that im pushing too hard, but there are woman that still run through 40 weeks so i figure walking 5 miles shouldn't be bad, but I totally had to slow down yesterday during my last 2.5 miles. I am trying to "keep it up" as I want to prepare for birth, unless they find that babygirl is breach, i am most likely going to have a vaginal delivery and everyone says its SOOOOOOO much work and so tough, so im nervous and trying to get my body ready for the marathon to come. LOL

that stinks about colt. poor little guy - how often does he go to pediatrician?


----------



## grace10209

pb, how many weeks were you when you had colt? 38?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I was 38 weeks. He might have been a 8 plus pound baby if I would have went to 40 weeks. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I was 38 weeks. He might have been a 8 plus pound baby if I would have went to 40 weeks. Lol.

its funny, i will be 32 weeks tomorrow and my belly is really getting big. I can't even imagine what its going to be like over the next 8 weeks or so :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Post pics of your baby bump!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I think my husband is going to want to have more kids one day. The other day he says, "lets have 10 of these!" Lol it was cute. Before Colt was born he was saying he didn't want anymore kids after Colt. The other day I walked into the bedroom, and my husband was just balling his eyes out holding Colt. It was the cutest thing. He loves Colt more than I thought he would.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I can't believe you only have 8 weeks left!!! Yay!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was 38 weeks. He might have been a 8 plus pound baby if I would have went to 40 weeks. Lol.
> 
> its funny, i will be 32 weeks tomorrow and my belly is really getting big. I can't even imagine what its going to be like over the next 8 weeks or so :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

No sympathy here :haha:


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes I was 38 weeks. He might have been a 8 plus pound baby if I would have went to 40 weeks. Lol.
> 
> its funny, i will be 32 weeks tomorrow and my belly is really getting big. I can't even imagine what its going to be like over the next 8 weeks or so :dohh::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> No sympathy here :haha:Click to expand...

Haha good point blucky! Good point :dohh:


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I think my husband is going to want to have more kids one day. The other day he says, "lets have 10 of these!" Lol it was cute. Before Colt was born he was saying he didn't want anymore kids after Colt. The other day I walked into the bedroom, and my husband was just balling his eyes out holding Colt. It was the cutest thing. He loves Colt more than I thought he would.

Awww that's awesome pb! How do you feel? Do you want more? You guys are young right? I mean, you have time to decide ?
I am 37 so if I want a 2nd, I will need to do it in next couple years.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I want another already. .. if I got pregnant now would only semi freak out, we won't intentionally get preg for at least 3-4 years tho, and that's if I can talk dh into a third. He's not sure yet lol. He always wanted two and I always wanted 4 so 3 is a good compromise ;-)


----------



## bluckycharmed

We just did bath time here for the babies. .. it's always such a big ordeal getting them both bathed and it always wipes me out!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Oh ya I def want more. If its possible. We won't be able to afford fertility treatments again. So hopefully I will be able to get pregnant on my own one day. I'm not gonna be on BC, so if it happens then it happens.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky are your babies smiling and laughing yet? If so, when did they start? I can't wait to hear Colts little laugh. He smiles in his sleep, but that's it


----------



## grace10209

Are you both on birth control now?

Pb, how big was colt at birth again? I forgot.
And how many days were you in the hospital?


----------



## grace10209

OmG I'm 80% done !!!!!!! With just 56 days left :happydance:

Yay!!

I can't wait til she's here and I can join you guys in talking about her daily changes :cloud9:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No, I'm not getting on birth control. Colt weighed 6 pounds 10.7 ounces. And I was there two days. Omg I feel horrible. Colt was sleeping on my chest and he fell off the bed into the floor. I can't stop crying. :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace!! :) not much longer


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I brought Colt to the ER to get checked out


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I brought Colt to the ER to get checked out

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope he's ok, holy crap, they say NEVER fall asleep with them on you or in the bed with you. OMG - is he ok? what did ER say? :hugs:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> Blucky are your babies smiling and laughing yet? If so, when did they start? I can't wait to hear Colts little laugh. He smiles in his sleep, but that's it

Both are smiling but no giggles yet. 

I can't believe you fell asleep with him on your chest. .. big no no girl.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm here at the ER, we are waiting for the results of x-rays. Sleeping on my chest is the only way he will sleep. I don't know what to do. He doesn't like sleeping unless someone is holding him or if he is on our bed.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

X-rays came out good. Nothing is wrong with him, just a scratch on his leg. Thank god


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I'm here at the ER, we are waiting for the results of x-rays. Sleeping on my chest is the only way he will sleep. I don't know what to do. He doesn't like sleeping unless someone is holding him or if he is on our bed.

He needs to learn to sleep in his crib or basinett, he can't "Only" sleep ontop of you, its too risky, plus you can't do that forever??, what will you do when he's 1, 2, 3? .......i know it may be hard to get him to transition but you have to do it sometime, and seeing he fell, now seems like the BEST time to do it.
- its just super dangerous.... 

right?:shrug:

Im SO glad he's ok


----------



## bluckycharmed

He'll sleep somewhere else. .. you just have to be patient and let him sleep elsewhere. Try rocking or just letting him cry a little bit. You got lucky this time but might not be so lucky next time.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I will put him in the bassinet and 5 min later he wakes up crying. So we're gonna try letting him sleep in the pack n play, and see if he likes that better. If not we will try the swing.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Sometimes you have to let them cry. Crying won't kill them... tumbling off the bed can though.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> I will put him in the bassinet and 5 min later he wakes up crying. So we're gonna try letting him sleep in the pack n play, and see if he likes that better. If not we will try the swing.

if he wakes up crying, pick him up, calm him down and when he falls asleep then GENTLY put him in his crib/basinett/swing whatever.

if he wakes up again crying do the same thing, calm him - get him to fall back asleep and then put him down. I agree with Blucky on this one........

I didn't realize he wasn't sleeping anywhere but on you?? Im sorry but thats really not good.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Grace I've tried calming him and putting him back to sleep plenty of times. Once he realizes he isn't on me, he wakes up crying. Or it might be that he just doesn't like his bassinet. So we're gonna try something other than the bassinet. He def wont be sleeping on my chest again. That scared me to death. I felt horrible. :(


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Grace I've tried calming him and putting him back to sleep plenty of times. Once he realizes he isn't on me, he wakes up crying. Or it might be that he just doesn't like his bassinet. So we're gonna try something other than the bassinet. He def wont be sleeping on my chest again. That scared me to death. I felt horrible. :(

Well don't beat yourself up too much, as long as you never let it happen again - that's all that matters. 
You will figure it out - but it may be tough - he may be crying a lot until he realizes you aren't going to let him sleep on you any longer.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My cousins water just broke!! Yay!! Our sons will be less than a month apart. She is 36 weeks 6 days.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Did I tell y'all that Colt has already gained 3 pounds in 4 weeks? He weighs 9 1/2 pounds now. :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Alex was 9.5 at his 2 month appt :haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I guess Colts going to be a chunky butt. Lol. He won't be a month old until Monday. How much did Alex weigh when he was born? Colt weighed 6 pounds 10.7 ounces.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Alex was 5#10oz but he also had a condition that prevented him from gaining weight properly


----------



## bluckycharmed

I weighed them this am and Alex is 10.4 & Emma was 12.6.


----------



## grace10209

All your babies are doing so awesome!!!! 

Pb, I hope your cousins delivery goes easy for her :)

My shower is tomorrow and its at my house - cant believe its here already and I'm 32+ already!!!!

Won't you guys die when I post that I'm in labor -:haha:
I know I will! Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Her water broke at 5am this morning, she wasnt contracting very well and wasnt dilating so they started her on pitocin. She is 6-7 cm dilated right now. So everything has been moving very slow. I can't wait until you go into labor!! :) I will be checking here every few hours waiting for updates. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Have fun at your baby shower tomorrow. :) I hope y'all get lots of gifts.


----------



## grace10209

hi guys
my shower went really well. It was a nice day and my sister did a great job.
it was all done at my house, so hubby and i left for about 1 hr in the morning so they could set up. 
It was nice, the food was great and they decorated really nicely.
Now Hubby and i need to go through all the stuff and then do an assessment of what we still need to buy.
we got some really nice things. One thing I got that I am so thrilled about is the beco baby carrier. I really wanted it but its expensive and probably would have never bought for myself. Its a super one with many functions so you can wear baby in front, facing you OR facing out, wear baby in back (like a back pack), or wear on your hip AND it holds up to 35 lbs so thats great.
3 of my neighbors all chipped in and got that together so it worked out great! 
we are working on her room too - i'll send pics once I have some done.

Hubby doesn't want to do too much in her room as he wants to leave wall space "for the future" and stuff we will want to get her once she is here.

Im getting excited. i can't believe i am almost at the 50 day mark. O - M - G!!!!!

how are you guys?

pb, have you changed colt's sleeping ? how is that going?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

That's great grace!! He sleeps in his bassinet. Ill get him to sleep, and as soon as I put him in the bassinet, he wakes up and starts crying. Last night was rough. He was up from 12am-3am.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> That's great grace!! He sleeps in his bassinet. Ill get him to sleep, and as soon as I put him in the bassinet, he wakes up and starts crying. Last night was rough. He was up from 12am-3am.

have you tried other places? swing? bouncy seat? etc. 
be patient, this is a whole new thing for him, im sure in time - he will get used to it. good job mama :thumbup:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I've tried both. All he wants is mama. Lol.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I've tried both. All he wants is mama. Lol.

haha well its a good thing you are changing this behavior now! yikes! :dohh:
GOOD LUCK GIRL - Im sure in a week or so he will get used to sleeping on his own


----------



## Pitbull mommy

50 days grace!!! Yay!!


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> 50 days grace!!! Yay!!

I know - im so excited. I had my OB appt today, everything went well. measuring right on track and 33 weeks tomorrow. OMG
heart beat was 159 i think, it varies, so excited.

can't believe its coming so quick.
starting to make my list for hospital bag. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## grace10209

how is colt doing? sleeping better?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Some nights are better than others


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Your more prepared than I was. I didn't pack my hospital bag until the night before I had a c-section. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I didn't even have a list of what I needed. Lol.


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130826_105509_zps54aa68bb.jpg

These rascals will be 3 months on Thursday!


----------



## grace10209

bluckycharmed said:


> https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130826_105509_zps54aa68bb.jpg
> 
> These rascals will be 3 months on Thursday!

3 months??????? Already? Omg! They are so gorgeous !
Love them - great job mama :)


----------



## grace10209

blucky 
those babies are so amazing! i just love them from afar! you must be in heaven with them.

how is everything going? hey how often to you give them baths? everynight from birth? or just a few times/week?

how are they sleeping? 

pb, how are you doing? how is colt sleeping? i hope things are getting easier?
how old is he now?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

bluckycharmed said:


> https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/20130826_105509_zps54aa68bb.jpg
> 
> These rascals will be 3 months on Thursday!


They are sooooo adorable! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> blucky
> those babies are so amazing! i just love them from afar! you must be in heaven with them.
> 
> how is everything going? hey how often to you give them baths? everynight from birth? or just a few times/week?
> 
> how are they sleeping?
> 
> pb, how are you doing? how is colt sleeping? i hope things are getting easier?
> how old is he now?

I'm doing good. I just put the pack n play together, so we will see if he sleeps any better at night. He will be 6 weeks old on Friday! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I love all the faces he makes. They are soooo cute. Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He is getting big. He is almost out of NB diapers. And some of his NB clothes are getting tight.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> He is getting big. He is almost out of NB diapers. And some of his NB clothes are getting tight.

omg pb he is so cute! i was wondering - do you have swing? will he sleep in that? what about a bouncy seat thing for him to sleep in? lots of babies loves those are they are soothing, play music or soothing sounds, etc. 
just curious. im sure you have tried them all -
he is getting so big, i can't believe 6 weeks already! I love seeing pictures, please post more. OMG when my baby girl is here im likely to FLOOD THIS THREAD WITH PICS OF HER! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> He is getting big. He is almost out of NB diapers. And some of his NB clothes are getting tight.
> 
> omg pb he is so cute! i was wondering - do you have swing? will he sleep in that? what about a bouncy seat thing for him to sleep in? lots of babies loves those are they are soothing, play music or soothing sounds, etc.
> just curious. im sure you have tried them all -
> he is getting so big, i can't believe 6 weeks already! I love seeing pictures, please post more. OMG when my baby girl is here im likely to FLOOD THIS THREAD WITH PICS OF HER! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


Yes I've tried both of those. He doesn't really like the swing or bouncy seat. I would post a lot more pictures if my phone would let me. Every time I try to upload a picture, it says the file is too large. And I can't resize photos on my phone.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I can't wait until fall. This summer Texas heat sucks!!!! It's going to be 105 all week


----------



## bluckycharmed

grace10209 said:


> blucky
> those babies are so amazing! i just love them from afar! you must be in heaven with them.
> 
> how is everything going? hey how often to you give them baths? everynight from birth? or just a few times/week?
> 
> how are they sleeping?
> 
> pb, how are you doing? how is colt sleeping? i hope things are getting easier?
> how old is he now?

I bathe them on Thursdays and Sundays unless they need it more. .. they usually don't though. When they start crawling I'll bathe them more but it's a chore! 

Neither like their swings and they just now will tolerate their bouncy chairs. 

They sleep pretty good. .. Emma sleeps better than Alex.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Omg I can't wait until fall. This summer Texas heat sucks!!!! It's going to be 105 all week

do you have air conditioning??


I am dealing with horrible carpal tunnel lately. its SO BAD.
I mentioned it to my ob last week when I was in that my wrists (mostly right) now has carpal tunnel (she confirmed) and I am waking up with it totally numb and its in pain throughout the day. The past few nights the pain has been pretty bad and kept me awake.
My fingers on right hand (middle ring and pointer) are totally numb - and into my hands it's quite painful.
She said this was part of 3rd tri but I'm concerned about it as I can't do normal functions - Hold a pen to write, type, and at this point even sleep as I'm awake with pain all night. I can't imagine it should be "this" bad?
More importantly, I'm now very concerned about driving - my commute is 45-50 minutes each way and I'm feeling unsafe driving as I can barely feel my right hand no matter what I do. 

OB just called me and they are referring me to the "Hand clinic" and hand surgeon. OMG im NOT getting surgery while pregnant and i believe its all preg related as i never had this before. OY :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yes I have air conditioning. Lol. My cousin had carpel tunnel while she was pregnant also. I think it went away.


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Yes I have air conditioning. Lol. My cousin had carpel tunnel while she was pregnant also. I think it went away.

thanks pb, yes i heard it goes away after delivery, i hope thats my case. but OMG - the pain was really bad last night. I was literally awake and could not put my hand/arm anywhere - it just hurt. I was literally praying to god asking him to help me. LOL :haha:
such a weird freaky feeling when your hand is totally numb and in pain and swollen looking!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

bluckycharmed said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> blucky
> those babies are so amazing! i just love them from afar! you must be in heaven with them.
> 
> how is everything going? hey how often to you give them baths? everynight from birth? or just a few times/week?
> 
> how are they sleeping?
> 
> pb, how are you doing? how is colt sleeping? i hope things are getting easier?
> how old is he now?
> 
> I bathe them on Thursdays and Sundays unless they need it more. .. they usually don't though. When they start crawling I'll bathe them more but it's a chore!
> 
> Neither like their swings and they just now will tolerate their bouncy chairs.
> 
> They sleep pretty good. .. Emma sleeps better than Alex.Click to expand...


Hey blucky, I started heavy bleeding again, do you think it's still PP bleeding or AF? I'm not having cramps like my periods used to be, so I'm not sure. But I stopped bleeding for like 2 weeks, and then Sunday it started back up.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have air conditioning. Lol. My cousin had carpel tunnel while she was pregnant also. I think it went away.
> 
> thanks pb, yes i heard it goes away after delivery, i hope thats my case. but OMG - the pain was really bad last night. I was literally awake and could not put my hand/arm anywhere - it just hurt. I was literally praying to god asking him to help me. LOL :haha:
> such a weird freaky feeling when your hand is totally numb and in pain and swollen looking!Click to expand...

I'm sorry you have to deal with carpel tunnel. That sucks!!! I hope it goes away after you have Marlena


----------



## grace10209

Me too pb, me too. 

We will see what they say tomorrow at the hand clinic - but there's no way I'm gonna get surgery/

How's colt doing? Where does he sleep now? I'm crib? In bassinet?
During the day and then at night? I have a bouncy seat and swing and pack n play down stairs so I'm hoping marlena will sleep I'm one of those during the day?
I wonder when I will have her, how big she will be, etc.
Is colt 100% on formula? I think yes right?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He's good. :) growing like a weed. Lol. He is sleeping in the pack and play during the day and night. And yes he is on 100% formula. Are you going to try and breast feed?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Do you have big or small babies in your family?


----------



## grace10209

Yes I'm gonna try to breastfeed- I really hope I can do it.

My dh was big, over 10lbs, I was 7lbs6oz
My dh thinks she gonna be over 8lbs, I'm hoping for 6!! Haha 

We will see - :)

I hope I can deliver vaginally, but again we will see - if they say I need a csection, I will do it - whatever is best for her.

Was it super painful ?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt probably would have been close to 8 pounds if I went until my due date.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Not unbearable pain, but I was sore. I will have no problem getting another c-section if I have another kid one day. My husband was almost 10 pounds and I was 7 pounds 4oz.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pitbull mommy said:


> bluckycharmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> blucky
> those babies are so amazing! i just love them from afar! you must be in heaven with them.
> 
> how is everything going? hey how often to you give them baths? everynight from birth? or just a few times/week?
> 
> how are they sleeping?
> 
> pb, how are you doing? how is colt sleeping? i hope things are getting easier?
> how old is he now?
> 
> I bathe them on Thursdays and Sundays unless they need it more. .. they usually don't though. When they start crawling I'll bathe them more but it's a chore!
> 
> Neither like their swings and they just now will tolerate their bouncy chairs.
> 
> They sleep pretty good. .. Emma sleeps better than Alex.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey blucky, I started heavy bleeding again, do you think it's still PP bleeding or AF? I'm not having cramps like my periods used to be, so I'm not sure. But I stopped bleeding for like 2 weeks, and then Sunday it started back up.Click to expand...

It could be either. .. my af came at 8 weeks pp.... if I had to guess I'd say af. 

I can't believe the twins are 3 months old today! !


----------



## FindingKismet

Hi guys, hope you don't mind if I pipe in. I just saw this thread and I'm looking for people who have done clomid/ovidrel/IUI so I don't feel like I'm speaking a foreign language LOL.

I'm on my first IUI cycle right now in the 2WW. Tomorrow I get my progesterone checked! I was wondering what you know about progesterone levels?

I did some research online, but I don't know what to think. 

First of all, I read progesterone peaks at 7dpo (assuming a regular 28 day cycle). It will only be 5.5 dpo for me (assuming I oved 36 hrs after trigger). I guess they didn't want to come in on the holiday weekend to test my progesterone LOL. So my level might be lower, right? How much lower though?

I also read you want to see 15 ng/mL or 47 nmol/L on a medicated cycle. This indicates a strong ovulation and enough to support a pregnancy. Is this what you guys have been told?

And finally I take progesterone suppositories 100mg x 3. How much does that affect things? Should I subtract a couple of ng from my number to see what it would be without supplementation?

I also saw studies that showed higher levels with more follicles. I had 2 large follicles a the time of trigger. This is starting to feel like one of those run-on algebra word problems. Sorry!


----------



## grace10209

FindingKismet said:


> Hi guys, hope you don't mind if I pipe in. I just saw this thread and I'm looking for people who have done clomid/ovidrel/IUI so I don't feel like I'm speaking a foreign language LOL.
> 
> I'm on my first IUI cycle right now in the 2WW. Tomorrow I get my progesterone checked! I was wondering what you know about progesterone levels?
> 
> I did some research online, but I don't know what to think.
> 
> First of all, I read progesterone peaks at 7dpo (assuming a regular 28 day cycle). It will only be 5.5 dpo for me (assuming I oved 36 hrs after trigger). I guess they didn't want to come in on the holiday weekend to test my progesterone LOL. So my level might be lower, right? How much lower though?
> 
> I also read you want to see 15 ng/mL or 47 nmol/L on a medicated cycle. This indicates a strong ovulation and enough to support a pregnancy. Is this what you guys have been told?
> 
> And finally I take progesterone suppositories 100mg x 3. How much does that affect things? Should I subtract a couple of ng from my number to see what it would be without supplementation?
> 
> I also saw studies that showed higher levels with more follicles. I had 2 large follicles a the time of trigger. This is starting to feel like one of those run-on algebra word problems. Sorry!

Hey there and welcome, I WISH i could help you but I can't! I was seeing an RE, are you? My RE didn't put me on any progesterone suppositories and didn't check my progesterone levels after my IUI either. 
I had my iui and was booked 14 days later for a blood test to see if i was pregnant. 
I did ask my RE about progesterone and she said she didn't want to put me on it or anything else until she found a need to and at that point - there was not anything showing she needed to.

good luck, are you booked for a beta test soon?


----------



## grace10209

34 weeks, 85% done and the babies in my ticker are upside down now !! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## grace10209

my hands stink!, numb at night and they hurt, went to hand clinic yesterday - the gave me a brace for each hand, and booked me for a cortisone injection next week -
im gonna see if the braces help at all - if not i'll get the injection

i woke up again last night and left (no brace on) was completely numb and killing me, so i threw the left brace on too and wore them both for the rest of the night. lol


----------



## FindingKismet

grace10209 said:


> Hey there and welcome, I WISH i could help you but I can't! I was seeing an RE, are you? My RE didn't put me on any progesterone suppositories and didn't check my progesterone levels after my IUI either.
> I had my iui and was booked 14 days later for a blood test to see if i was pregnant.
> I did ask my RE about progesterone and she said she didn't want to put me on it or anything else until she found a need to and at that point - there was not anything showing she needed to.
> 
> good luck, are you booked for a beta test soon?

Hi grace! Wow you are so far along, congratulations!! What is the hand thing ... is that a pregnancy symptom?

I have a beta in a week. a whole week to go ... it's killing me. But I feel hopeful now because of the clomid/ovidrel/IUI.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

FindingKismet said:


> Hi guys, hope you don't mind if I pipe in. I just saw this thread and I'm looking for people who have done clomid/ovidrel/IUI so I don't feel like I'm speaking a foreign language LOL.
> 
> I'm on my first IUI cycle right now in the 2WW. Tomorrow I get my progesterone checked! I was wondering what you know about progesterone levels?
> 
> I did some research online, but I don't know what to think.
> 
> First of all, I read progesterone peaks at 7dpo (assuming a regular 28 day cycle). It will only be 5.5 dpo for me (assuming I oved 36 hrs after trigger). I guess they didn't want to come in on the holiday weekend to test my progesterone LOL. So my level might be lower, right? How much lower though?
> 
> I also read you want to see 15 ng/mL or 47 nmol/L on a medicated cycle. This indicates a strong ovulation and enough to support a pregnancy. Is this what you guys have been told?
> 
> And finally I take progesterone suppositories 100mg x 3. How much does that affect things? Should I subtract a couple of ng from my number to see what it would be without supplementation?
> 
> I also saw studies that showed higher levels with more follicles. I had 2 large follicles a the time of trigger. This is starting to feel like one of those run-on algebra word problems. Sorry!

Hey welcome, when I was TTC I had to get my progesterone checked and I also to vaginal progesterone pills until I was 13 weeks pregnant. From what my RE said, progesterone is suppose to help thickin the uterus lining, so the embryo can implant in a "healthy environment." That's just what he told me, I don't know if that is the only thing progesterone is used for. I wish I could be more help, but it's been a year since I was going through that process, so I forgot all the details. :/ good luck with TTC and I hope you get a BFP!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> 34 weeks, 85% done and the babies in my ticker are upside down now !! :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay grace!!!! Almost there!! I bet you are SOOOO excited. Are you waiting to take maternity leave until you go into labor? I'm sorry about your hands. I hope the braces help so you don't have to get that shot. Are those shots safe during pregnancy?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My chubby little man. :) excuse the Facebook thing at top of the picture. Lol. I had to screen shot a picture I already had to be able to upload it, bc the other photo was to big to upload here. I didn't realize it said that until after uploaded it. Haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bluckycharmed

https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/Screenshot_2013-09-01-11-49-11_zps9fa7d4da.png

Marlena is here!!! Congrats grace! Can't wait to hear all the details!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg!!!! Yay!!!! Congrats grace!!! I am soooooo excited for you!!! :) blucky, marlena and grace are doing good right? She was a 34 Weeker, so I was jw.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

She was born this morning after her water broke! Grace is doing well and marlena is absolutely adorable! She said they have her in the nicu bc its standard for babies under 36w there but she's breathing fine and doing well. .. I'm sure she will update more when she gets on!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg I can't wait to hear details!!!! :) Colt is starting to smile more and more each day! ;) it melts my heart seeing him smile.


----------



## grace10209

Sry I haven't posted, thanks blucky for announcing.

Marlena is doing great and progressing, it's insane having her in the nicu, I got discharged yesdtarday but was able to get a "boarder room" as we live 45 min away from hospital and I need to be here to give her each feeding (breastfeed).
So I'm camping out here at hospital.

I will post more once my head stops spinning but I am so in love.

And still in shock....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thanks for posting grace!! She is beautiful!! :) did they say when she gets to go home? How much did she weigh?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## grace10209

She weighed 4lbs 15.8oz at birth

No idea when she will go home - hoping within 2 weeks.
All babies Under 36 weeks are automatically I'm nicu 7-10 days min.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Okay. Well I hope she will go home soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## grace10209

hi guys
how is everyone doing? I am finally home with Marlena, we came home yesterday, I just posted my birth story If you are interested in reading it. its nuts.

I still can't believe I had her at 34.2 OMG

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...es-rainbow-baby-born-34-2-a.html#post29490741


----------



## bluckycharmed

So glad you're home! Your birth story is beautiful!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Yay grace. I'm so happy y'all are home and that marlena is healthy!!! :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ahhh... I LOVE his smile. :) I am the only one he will smile for. My husband an mom try to get him to smile all of the time and he won't do it. But as soon as I start talking to him, he gets this big smile on his face. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

How is everything grace?


----------



## grace10209

Things are going well, I am struggling with Breastfeeding and hormones, I seem to cry everyday. Lol
Having a premie is hard as I'm sooo worried about her weight and when I feed her I don't know how much she's getting, plus its actual work to feed her, I literally have to watch her throat to make sure she's swallowing and not just "hanging out" there.
Then I need to do what I can to keep her awake and eating (she always falls asleep on boob).

And then I stress about her not getting enough. She gets a vitamin at 730p that DH gives her with one ounce pumped milk and then he does the 12am feed again pumped milk in bottle so I can sleep. We feed her every 3 hrs so its a lot and tiring.
12, 3, 6, 9, 12 etc and each feed takes like 45 min or so with burping and changing her so I get like 1.5 hrs sleep in between.

I think I will feel better once she's bigger, even a month old and I will feel better.

Pb, blucky, when did u guys take the babies out? To people's houses? Etc?


----------



## bluckycharmed

When we took the babies for their checkup at 5 days old we stopped by dhs work so they Could see them. .. probably not a brilliant idea but they were fine. When I was readmitted to the hospital at 8 days pp dh brought them to see me. ..I was allowed to stay in the maternity wing tho so there weren't any sick ppl. That was all though until about a month old other than doc appts. It's good for the immune system to get them out some, but with her being so preemie I might wait at least 2 weeks.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Our house was, & has been, a revolving door since then though.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt is at cooks children hospital right now with a fever. We've been here since 2am this morning. His temp is down as of right now. He had to get a spinal tap, it was horrible. :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

So far all test have came back normal.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I am so tired. I have been up since 9am Sunday.


----------



## grace10209

Omg poor colt!!! How high was his temp when you decided to bring him in?

Hope you all get home soon mama :)


----------



## Pitbull mommy

100.3, then 100.9, then 101. We are going home today!!! Yay!!! Just a viral infection


----------



## grace10209

So glad he went home - is he ok now?

Marlena is doing good- had pediatrician appt today and she's up to 4lbs 13oz 
Almost back go her birth weight!!!

I'm still Breastfeeding - it's hard work -
Wow I had no idea....

Just love her
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> So glad he went home - is he ok now?
> 
> Marlena is doing good- had pediatrician appt today and she's up to 4lbs 13oz
> Almost back go her birth weight!!!
> 
> I'm still Breastfeeding - it's hard work -
> Wow I had no idea....
> 
> Just love her

That's great that your still sticking with breast feeding, I know it's tough. Colt was eating every 30 min when I tried to breast feed, so I felt like he wasn't getting enough milk. I couldn't handle it. Too stressful for me. Colt is better now, no fever. But he is congested and coughing and sneezing still. That's great that Marlena is doing good and is almost to her birth weight!! :) Colt weighed a little over 12 pounds last Sunday. He has his 2 month check up tomorrow, so we will see how much he weighs then. He is getting chunky. Lol. My mom calls him a butterball. Lmao.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He's a happy baby! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> He's a happy baby! :)

Omg!! He looks so great!!' He's awesome -oh I can't wait til Marlena is over 10lbs.
Yes Breastfeeding is so hard - but I'm trying especially cuz she's a preemie / I feel I need to try my best to do it......but it's unreal how tough it is. 

It's midnight right now and I'm
Pumping - yuck.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you. Marlena is so beautiful! :) Colt is almost 13 pounds. And 24 inches long.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt and me as a baby.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Another

Wow! He looks just like you!!!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I know. It's crazy how alike we look. How are you and Marlena?


----------



## grace10209

Marlena's newborn pics were done on
Saturday - here is one, can't edit to see the rest!!!!!!

She hit 5lbs this weekend too. Going to pediatrician Monday -
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Omg she is Adorable! :) that's great that she hit 5 pounds!!! ;) I wish I could upload colts newborn pictures. Our cd with all the pictures on it, isn't wanting to upload to our computer.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Blucky, how are you and your babies?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We are being referred to a GI doctor for Colt. He keeps pooping out pebbles. And I've gave him prune juice, and suppository's and his poop is still hard. So they just want to make sure it's nothing serious. Better safe than sorry. He will be 3 months next weekend. Time is going by so fast.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Marlena's newborn pics were done on
> Saturday - here is one, can't edit to see the rest!!!!!!
> 
> She hit 5lbs this weekend too. Going to pediatrician Monday -

Where have y'all been? Are y'all doing okay?


----------



## grace10209

Hey pb!!
I'm good, sorry for delay in responding - I can't log in to this site from my laptop anymore !! They changed something on the home page and when I go to type in my username - it won't let me type in the 9 at the end and then I get an error message saying that I put in an incorrect username - and there's no longer a spot for me to enter my password. 
So wierd - have u had that trouble?

Anyway I'm on my phone now and my login stayed in so I didn't need to enter it - 

We are doing good, I go back to work on dec 4, I try not to think about it as it bums me out. Marlena will be in great hands as we have a home daycare right down the street from our house. Two of our neighbors kids go to her and they love her to pieces. 

Marlena is just 8lbs now - she got her two month shots on Monday. 

How are you?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hi grace. We're doing good. Colt will be 4 months tomorrow! :) he is getting so big. He is 18 pounds, 26 inches long. He's a big boy wearing 6 month clothes and size 3 diaper already. Lol. I'm glad y'all are doing good. And I'm sorry you have to go back to work in dec. that has to suck


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Have you heard from blucky? If so, how is she and the babies?


----------



## bluckycharmed

We are good. Life is super busy. Here are the twins on Halloween:
https://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y422/sbjonestwins/pic20131101093702_zpsa4558728.jpg

They had their 5mos checkup last week and they were both right at 12 lbs and we started solids a couple weeks ago. I haven't been on much bc I'm constantly on the move with these two!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Aww they look adorable!!! :) I'm glad y'all are doing good. Damn. Colt must be huge for his age then. He is 18 pounds.


----------



## bluckycharmed

What % ile is colt in? Mine are both right around the 10% ile... so small


----------



## bluckycharmed

What % ile is colt in? Mine are both right around the 10% ile... so small


----------



## bluckycharmed

Couple pics I took yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0169.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0203.jpg
File size: 57.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I don't know, I will ask tomorrow at his 4 month check up! I switched his pediatrician recently, bc his other dr didn't take me seriously when Colt was sick.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Aww soooo cute!!! :) my big boy! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Also Colt is teething right now. He is being soooo fussy.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hes a chunky monkey! too cute! The twins arent teething yet, and honestly I am GLAD!! I am NOT looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya it's rough. He is soooo fussy. And he won't take any teething toys, he only wants to chew on his hand.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ours have been chewing on their hands (and everything else) for several weeks... but there are still no signs of teething. No red gums, teeth popping thru, etc.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I see a little white mark on his gums, so I'm assuming that is a tooth under the skin. And his gums are red where that white mark is. I'm going to have his doctor look today. Are your Babies pushing their selfs up on their hands and knees yet, and rolling over? Colt HATES tummy time, so I think it's gonna be awhile before he does those things.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colts in the 90th percentile for weight, 55 for height and 75 for head.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Both of mine hate tummy time too. .. they both push up on their hands and roll over. They can pull their knees up but don't do it at the same time as their arms. They can both sit unassisted for a short period of time. .. Emma much better than Alex. When Alex is on his tummy he can shift around any direction he wants but doesn't roll as much as Emma.


----------



## bluckycharmed

I posted a couple videos in my journal if you wanna check them out


----------



## grace10209

Pb, he's so cute!!! And the twins are awesome blucky :)

Marlena is doing good, I'm so in love
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Im ttc #1 for 3 years after m/c. DH and I didnt have any luck with docs until we joined the military. Now I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (50mg) with the assistance of Ovidrel. Here is what has happened so far:

Nov. 11-AF started
Nov. 22-Follicle scan..right ovary 2 follicles (12.4 & 11.3), left ovary 2 follicles (8.3 & 15.5). Received Ovidrel 250mcg injection @ 2:30pm.
Nov.24-Ov time
Nov. 26-4dpt

We are not doing IUI this cycle. If this cycle fails, then IUI next cycle.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

bluckycharmed said:


> I posted a couple videos in my journal if you wanna check them out

Very cute videos blucky. I wish I could figure out how to upload a video, but it just won't let me.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

mzswizz said:


> Hello ladies. Im ttc #1 for 3 years after m/c. DH and I didnt have any luck with docs until we joined the military. Now I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (50mg) with the assistance of Ovidrel. Here is what has happened so far:
> 
> Nov. 11-AF started
> Nov. 22-Follicle scan..right ovary 2 follicles (12.4 & 11.3), left ovary 2 follicles (8.3 & 15.5). Received Ovidrel 250mcg injection @ 2:30pm.
> Nov.24-Ov time
> Nov. 26-4dpt
> 
> We are not doing IUI this cycle. If this cycle fails, then IUI next cycle.

Hi, welcome. Any luck? Did you get a BFP?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Pb, he's so cute!!! And the twins are awesome blucky :)
> 
> Marlena is doing good, I'm so in love

She is so adorable grace!! :) do y'all's babies sleep through the night yet? Colt is still up every 2 hours, I don't know what to do to help him sleep longer!!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My chunky baby boy is wearing 6-9 months. He is 19 pounds 26 inches long!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Pitbull mommy

It's crazy he went from 6 pounds 10 oz, 18 inches to 19 pounds, 26 inches in less than 5 months.


----------



## grace10209

He looks great pb, Marlena sleeps through the night, does colt yet?


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No he doesn't. :( he is still up every 2 hours. And I know he isn't hungry he is just using the bottle to soothe him self. But he will scream until I give him a bottle.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

We are going to try for another baby when Colt is a year to a year and a half old if we are in a bigger house by then! :) were in the process of trying to get approved for a loan, we had to get a few medical bills off of our credit, and a civil judgment my husband had for an apartment. So were hoping we will get approved soon, if not we are going to wait another 6 months and try to get approved again. When we start trying to get pregnant again, I'm going to go to my Obgyn and see if she will give me clomid to see if that will work without ovidrel. Bc we can't afford to go to the fertility doctor again.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

He can sit up for about 30 sec unassisted. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bluckycharmed

He should be sleeping through the night. .. not sure why he isn't. Both twins have since two months. Hope you both are doing well. ..


----------



## bluckycharmed

We're gonna try for another baby at the end of the year but we aren't doing fert treatments again. If it doesn't happen then oh well we are still blessed.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I'm thinking I might have to do the CIO method. I got to do something or he will never sleep through the night. That's awesome blucky. I hope you are able to get pregnant naturally. I know I'm gonna have the same fertility problems again, bc I haven't been on birth control and nothing has happened yet.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hey blucky, what meds did you use to get pregnant with your babies? I'm hoping clomid will make me ovulate without ovidrel. Bc there is no way we could go back to the fertility doctor.


----------



## grace10209

Did you ever try clomid by itself? Your OB can definitely give u fertility meds

I'm very torn on if I want a 2nd or not. It's very hard working full time and I have so much guilt that she's in daycare and I don't get to spend all day with her.

You both are so lucky. So lucky 

I hope you get approved for a house pb


----------



## Pitbull mommy

No I always did clomid and ovidrel. So I don't know if it would work with just clomid and I don't know if my Obgyn can give ovidrel. Bc with ovidrel i had to get a sono to make sure I had mature eggs before I took the shot. I have a check up with her next month, so I'm going to talk to her about it then. Grace didn't you take ovidrel? Did your fertility doc make you have sonos before you took it? Thank you grace I hope we get approved also.


----------



## grace10209

thats awesome he can sit unassisted, how old is he again? Marlena just discovered her hand and is always putting them in her mouth now. and she's just starting barely to hold things, so thats fun. 

she is so sweet and good and such a happy baby, i feel so lucky.

yes pb my fertility specialist always had me in for US before they told me to take ovidrel, but i think the ob can do that too. My ob told me they could even do iui's so im guessing "assuming" here. I did all my treatment with my fertility specialist because i knew if i needed ivf that i would need to go there anyway.

i am torn on if i should have a 2nd or not. 

hey pb do you wedding rings fit? mine still dont. sucks

blucky, i can't believe you are going to try for a 2nd. i just can't imagine what it would be like to have THREE babies, but then again you have an amazing DH and people around to help right? i hope you can get preg once you try - 
i dont know what the heck im doing. 

Also, so wierd but i can't log into this site from my home laptop anymore. it wont let me enter my entire log in. grace10209 - it only lets me enter grace1020 
and it wont let me put in the 9, almost as if the name is too long. so dumb because on my phone its fine and here at work its fine. any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## grace10209

marlena at 4 months :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







marlena 4 months.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Aww she is beautiful!! Getting sonos is the whole reason I don't want to go to the fertility specialist, bc it was $600 a month in sonos and we can't afford that again. Colt will be 6 months on the 19th. That's weird it won't let you log on from your computer. I have ever logged on with my computer, I always use my phone so I don't know.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I love the shirt I had made for colts 6 month pictures. :) he turned 6 months yesterday. Where is the time going? He is growing too fast
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt has rsv. :( I took him to the hospital 3 times last week bc of his breathing. He is getting better now though.


----------



## mommyberry

Hi... this is Berry! I'm new here on baby and bump.

We're TTC #1 since about a year. Was on Clomid earlier and that messed up my uterine lining and I'd gone through 2 chemicals over the last year.

I'm on Femara this cycle for the first time. Cycle started on Jan 6th. I was on Femara 2.5mg x2 for 5 days... CD2 to CD6.

I guess this cycle is a longer one this time coz it was not until CD15 that my follicles grew the right size. And yeah... I have 2 mature follicles at 20mm and 17mm on CD15 Heard that is quite normal on Femara cycle with about 5% chances of fraternal twins.

So on CD15 I took the trigger Ovidrel and I'm more than sure that I O'ed yesterday CD17 coz my tummy hurt like hell. The whole of yesterday I was yelling in pain. However, I avoided taking any meds coz I'd really hoped something good is happening down there.

DH and I were onto it starting CD8 and everyday / alternate day, just to make sure not to miss the window and make the egg swim in a pool of sperm.

Today is CD19 and 2DPO and I'm so hoping that it works this time! Made an appointment for Jan 28th when they'll do my bloodwork for Serum Progesterone level.

Babydust to all and help me with suggestions to get through this journey! :D


----------



## grace10209

Pitbull mommy said:


> Colt has rsv. :( I took him to the hospital 3 times last week bc of his breathing. He is getting better now though.

Oh no pb!!! I hope he's ok. :(


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you. He is better now.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> Colt has rsv. :( I took him to the hospital 3 times last week bc of his breathing. He is getting better now though.
> 
> Oh no pb!!! I hope he's ok. :(Click to expand...

Colt has a tooth popping through, and another under the skin. Yay!!!


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi Ladies, 
I know that you all went through the process a while back, but I just wanted to tell you how much you inspired me :)

I read some pages of the 300 + pages of posts, and you made me smile, made me laugh, and you all gave me hope.

I was so happy to see that you all got your babies, and I was rooting for each one of you. Such a beautiful story and an inspiration.

I am on my second cycle with climid, ovidrel and progesterone suppositories. I am probably on my 1dpo, I think I Oed yesterday.
So, if you are still checking this thread, pray for me :)

Wishing you a great day, and many blessings for your babies


----------



## Pitbull mommy

grace10209 said:


> Pitbull mommy said:
> 
> 
> Colt has rsv. :( I took him to the hospital 3 times last week bc of his breathing. He is getting better now though.
> 
> Oh no pb!!! I hope he's ok. :(Click to expand...



Well ladies, guess what?? I am pregnant!!! It's a miracle!!I am in shock. Today I realized I was 3 days late, and took 3 pregnancy test. And all are BFP's. It's a miracle. I can't believe it. I went and got blood work today to make sure my hcg numbers are rising. I feel a lot like I did when I first found out I was pregnant with Colt. Lots of cramping like aunt flow is about to show. Same way I felt when I was pregnant with Colt. I just hope everything goes okay. I'm so worried since I was high risk last pregnancy, and that I'm pregnant so soon again. Hoping for a girl this time, but I will be happy either way. I hope to hear from y'all soon.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My hcg numbers were 2751 Monday, and yesterday they were 5710. And I'm only 4 1/2 to 5 weeks. Holy cow. When I was pregnant with Colt my numbers were 379 and 595 at 4-5 weeks


----------



## PriandRafa

Pitbull mommy, congrats on your pregnancy!
And reading the posts from the beginning of this thread I was really hoping you all would get pregnant! I'm happy you all did to beautiful happy babies!!

So again, THANK YOU for your posts and support, I think that when you were doing a daily journal here about your struggles, you had no idea more people would read and feel encouraged and supported even after months or years!!! 

All the best on this pregnancy!

CD 22, 6dpo, so please pray for me :)

Thank you and many blessings


----------



## Pitbull mommy

PriandRafa said:


> Pitbull mommy, congrats on your pregnancy!
> And reading the posts from the beginning of this thread I was really hoping you all would get pregnant! I'm happy you all did to beautiful happy babies!!
> 
> So again, THANK YOU for your posts and support, I think that when you were doing a daily journal here about your struggles, you had no idea more people would read and feel encouraged and supported even after months or years!!!
> 
> All the best on this pregnancy!
> 
> CD 22, 6dpo, so please pray for me :)
> 
> Thank you and many blessings


Welcome. And thank you very much. ;) I really hope you get your BFP really soon. Keep me updated.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

I went to the hospital for cramping and I found out I have Subchorionic hematoma. (Bleeding/blood clots in my uterus) my doctor said it's very common an that it goes away by 12-14 weeks. So it could cause some bleeding. I hope it doesn't though. I am on pelvic rest until it goes away. I am 6 weeks 1 day pregnant, and baby has a heart beat of 110!!! I go to my doctor April 14th or a sonogram, I can't wait to see him/her again. Grace and blucky, can y'all give me your email address or phone number so we can keep in touch that way? It's been months since we talked last. I hope all is well ladies, and I hope to hear from you both soon.


----------



## PriandRafa

Pitbull, 
congrats again!! You must be extremely excited!!! and when you go back on April you will get a pic on the ultrasound, right?? :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Me, didnt work this cycle.. Got my :bfn: this morning.
Still going for blood work on Mon, then will stop with the progesterone, and AF should come on Tuesday......

But i'm ok.. I guess LOL


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Thank you! It's a shock I got pregnant on my own. I got a sonogram on Thursday bc I was worried about the heartbeat being low, so my doctor sent me for a sono. I am 6 weeks 6 days. Due November 18th. Heart rate was 129. I still have Subchorionic hematoma, I really hope it goes away soon. It's very scary knowing I can bleed any second. I am so sorry you didn't get your BFP, I know how it feels. :( when I got Bfn's I felt like I would never become a mother. It will happen. How long have you been doing treatments? Have you done iui? That's how I got pregnant with my son was clomid, ovidrel and iui. I did just the medicine for 3-4 months and then the first time we did iui it worked! :) now my little miracle is 8 1/2 months. :) I really hope you get your BFP soon, and please keep me updated.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

My first sono picture of baby #2! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt's first sono at 7 weeks 2 days and this babies first sono at 6 weeks 4 days!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PriandRafa

Owwwww, how adorable!!!!!.
It is so cool that you got pregnant on your own this time, with all the stress you went trough with Colt.

I got my AF this Tuesday. We will skip this month, but will do IUI next month. 
We tried for 2 months with clomid and ovidrel and timed bd, which didnt work, so this month, it will be just fun bd (lots of them lol) and then IUI for May!!!

Wish me luck!!!!!

I'm so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## grace10209

Omg!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sorry I haven't been here in forever - it's so annoying I can't log on anymore on my computer - only on my phone.

How dumb is that!?

Anyway - pb I can't believe it!?!??:happydance::happydance::wacko:
Were you guys trying?

Omg I am so torn on having a 2nd. I can't believe you are preg! Wowza
What did dh say?

How is Colt doing? Marlena is amazing. 7 months and you would never know she was a preemie.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grace10209

I'll send my email address


----------



## PrayingMom

Hey ladies, I was wondering can y'all experienced ladies answer this question. 
I took clomid 100mg then got ovidrel shot yesterday after my second ultrasound check. So I plan to test out the ovidrel so I can know when I have my true BFP. So how long does it stay on your system? I been reading 7 days how true is that?
This month look very promising my first cycle using ovidrel and higher dose of clomid. I had 6 great sizes follicles , 3 on each side and they say I will more than likely ovulate from the right side. 

Thanks in advance and keep me in your prayers for this to be my take home baby!!


----------



## EGully

I am starting my 4th round of clomid tonight! I am getting a little nervous as my dr bumped me up to 200mg!! Has anybody else had to take such a high dose??? Also does the chance of multiples increase with the higher dose??


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Ya that's crazy that you can't log in on your computer. Weird. She is so beautiful grace!!! Omg our babies are growing so fast!! Is she crawling yet? Colt is trying to crawl, it won't be long before he does. :) no we weren't trying, it just happened out of nowhere. Lol. I didn't think I could get pregnant on my own, so I wasn't on BC. I was trying for 4 years with Colt, and then I had to do meds to get pregnant with him. So I was expecting to have to do meds again. Lol. I still can't believe it happened. But I'm happy! :) and DH is happy now also. He didn't believe me when I told him, lol. He didn't really believe me until I had my sono. Lol


----------



## Pitbull mommy

PrayingMom said:


> Hey ladies, I was wondering can y'all experienced ladies answer this question.
> I took clomid 100mg then got ovidrel shot yesterday after my second ultrasound check. So I plan to test out the ovidrel so I can know when I have my true BFP. So how long does it stay on your system? I been reading 7 days how true is that?
> This month look very promising my first cycle using ovidrel and higher dose of clomid. I had 6 great sizes follicles , 3 on each side and they say I will more than likely ovulate from the right side.
> 
> Thanks in advance and keep me in your prayers for this to be my take home baby!!


Hello, welcome. I never did test to see how long it was in my system. I wish I could help. I just read your tickers at the bottom, I am so sorry for your losses! I couldn't imagine. :( I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

EGully said:


> I am starting my 4th round of clomid tonight! I am getting a little nervous as my dr bumped me up to 200mg!! Has anybody else had to take such a high dose??? Also does the chance of multiples increase with the higher dose??

Welcome, I think I only took 150mg of clomid. I had three follicles when I got pregnant with my son. And I only conceived him. I don't think it increases your chances for multiples, but there is always that chance with clomid. I hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Colt has been saying mama since he was 7 months old! :) now he mainly says it when he is crying. Lol.


----------



## Pitbull mommy

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## PriandRafa

Pitbull, your son is ADORABLE!!!! what a cute picture!!

Egully
if your dr prescribed, he should know what he's doing!! LOL better to think that way!
From what I read, you start with clomid 50mg, and if you dont ovulate, or dont produce big healthy follicles, then they increase the dosage. 
I did 2 cycles with clomid 50mg, ovidrel and TI. Both cycles BFN.
This month I am on a break and will hope I ovulate, or at least get my period after 30 or 35 days.
Next month I will go back to clomid (not sure the dosage) and i will do a IUI.

PrayingMom,
I did not test it either.... but I also read that it takes about a week.
Normally you can start testing on your 9dpo and see if a very faint line shows up. 
Good luck for you, and may you get pregnant this time!!!
I'm also on clomid and ovidrel, did 2 cycles, but took a break this month. Going back next month, in case God does not surprise with me a "natural pregnancy" this month :) :) :)

I bought online yesterday a tea called Fertili Tea. Has anyone tried it yet?
I bought it because since this month I'm off meds, I didnt want for my period to last 2 months, as I tend to be very irregular without BC or in this case, clomid :)

Baby dust to all of us :dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

Pitbull mommy thanks anyways! And I know this month is my month I believe it!


PriandRafa thanks for responding, so when do I count dpo the day after the shot or two days? When I take any type of mess I always get the side effects and the ovidel shot is crazy, I mean I actually feel pregnant no joke I threw up (sorry tmi) yesterday and slept all this morning. Since I've been pregnant twice I know the feeling and I'm not making it up in my head, it feels so real but I remind my self that it's just the shot! Sorry I haven't tried that tea you mention


----------



## PriandRafa

PrayingMom,

I dont think there is TMI in these threads LOL
Your question is a little tricky to answer...

You normally ovulate 24 to 40 hours you take the shot. So if you took the shot on Thursday, I would probably consider 1dpo either yesterday or today.

My first cycle I didnt have any ovulation pain, just the side effect of ovidrel.
this past cycle, however, I guess because I had way more follicles than first time, I felt ovulation pain, so I knew I when I was ovulating. I took the shot on a Friday night and the pain was the entire Sunday afternoon, so I would say 32 hours after shot!!

I really hope this can be your cycle!!!!!!:hugs:

Keep us posted!!


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks, I have several follicles 3 on right and 3 on the left. Ive been feel pain since Friday and really bad last night. So I'll go with today as 1dpo. I will be sure to keep you update!!


----------



## PriandRafa

PrayingMom,
lots of bd, then!!!! I will be praying for you! Lots of FX
:dust:


----------



## PrayingMom

Okay ladies can everyone take a look. I took my ovidrel Thursday April3rd about 10:15am I bd that night. Friday and Saturday oh yeah we bd everyday leading to the day I took the shot. So I said I would test out of the ovidrel. So far here are my results of the test I got, I guess a negative today although I see a line but it's so faint and this is my first test ever using the Internet cheapies and I took a hcg test before the shot to see what negative looks like. I'm guessing that ovidrel is almost out of my system. I did use an ovulation test as well this morning and it was positive, so that's the blue handle ones y'all see. So what do everyone thinks..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## PriandRafa

PrayingMom,
I'm sorry but I dont think I can help you!!
I suck at this!!

But, it the ovidrel was on the 3rd, it must be out of your system by now.
You should be 7dpo today, so if you are the ones that want to start testing asap, you could do starting Sunday, or 9dpo.
FX for you!!!!!!!

This month I am not on clomid, but I will try to cover my window the best I can, and it will be a very large window, as I have no idea when or if I will O this month LOL

Keep me posted!


----------



## PrayingMom

Thanks I plan to test Sunday or Monday. I use a FRER yesterday and it was negative so I'm sure the ovidrel is out of my system and you are correct yesterday I was 7dpo today 8 and Sunday 9. I may wait longer bc my other two pregnancies I got BFP around 16dpo so 9 dpo maybe still early for me!!


----------



## PriandRafa

Hi PrayingMom, how are you?
Are you feeling any symptoms?
Are you too anxious and counting the seconds for next Sunday or Monday? :) :) :)

I am good, cd16 on my "natural" month, just hoping to have a normal cycle! 
Keep in touch!


----------



## Pitbull mommy

Hey ladies!! Did y'all get a BFP? I hope so


----------

